# What kind of music?



## superstretch

When the machines stop whirring and you're doing things like drawing plans, finishing projects, or doing other tasks that generate little noise, what do you guys and gals listen to? I find myself listening to classical/soundtracks intermixed with classics like:






The right kind of music calms me down and lets me get in tune with the little creative side of me that I have…


----------



## patron

classical for sure
some jazz
when i need to start cooking good
latin jazz
or classic rock

oh and 40's music


----------



## driftwoodhunter

Hmmm, It would be quicker to say what kind of music I don't like (rap, country). Mostly I listen to pop and jazz/blues for the 1920's - 50's (love the music from the 20's & 30's. Whispering, Who, Sheik of Araby, Alice Blue Gown - on & on) People like King Oliver, Scott Joplin, Cab Calloway, Duke Ellington. Moving on to Dinah Washington, Louis Armstrong, Jimmy Rushing, Big Maybelle, Etta James, Jack Teagarden. Another favorite group of music is what I grew up with - CCR, Beatles, Talking Heads, Lou Reed, Peter Gabriel (a fave), Laurie Anderson, Kate Bush (her older stuff), some Brian Eno, Anything by Dead Can Dance. I love Middle Eastern music, Slavic music, medieval music on authentic instruments (I'm 1/2 Hungarian & 1/2 Irish - lol) Latin & Spanish guitar, and bluegrass.

That about sums it up! CCR's what's in the player now…


----------



## Bertha

Death Metal (serious). Every once in a while, I'll mix it up with Sinatra, Lightnin' Hopkins, maybe some techie stuff like Blotched Science. In general though, it's the Melvins, Big Business, Clutch, Deftones, Slayer, etc. My fiance' has strong objections to all of the above. I do the above while woodworking, like below (so we all dont' get into trouble).


----------



## chrisstef

In my shop CD player ive got:

Sublime - 40 oz to freedom
Metallica - Black Album, Master of Puppets
Tool: Lateralus
Coheed & Cambria : second album


----------



## Bertha

2nd Christef on Lateralus. Very few bands around that are tighter. I hadn't thought about Sublime in some time. I'll get on a reggae kick every once in a while & Sublime is what usually gets me started. While listening to Tool, I like to prop my plane on a square dowel.


----------



## KnickKnack

Depends on my current mood, desired mood, and what I'm trying to achieve.
Beethoven, Verdi, Puccini, Wagner, Beethoven, Bob Marley, Irish Music, Dylan (Bob & Thomas), Beethoven, both Buckleys, Leonard Cohen. When I'm angry at the world I listen to Dr King Jr's "I have a dream speech" 
My mp3 software tells my I've listened to Furtwangler's 1943 Beethoven 7 no less than 53 times - and still I smile when I hear it!
Now I'm living in Portugal, I'm getting more into Fado, notably Amália Rodrigues.


----------



## Diggerjacks

Hello
In my shop I have a cd player and a lot of good music

Metallica , Slayer, Anthrax, Trust , AC/DC, Craddle of filth, Kreator, Destruction, Exodus, Malmsteen, Gary moore, Mozard , bach Tony mac alpine …..........

A lot of music from the 80 's metal and Classical music
The idea is to have a good spirit whatever the style of music


----------



## Bertha

^Which two Buckleys; is one of them Jeff? If so, I have a hard time listening to him. His vocal talent is so absurd and he's so genuinely sad that it's a tough listen for me. Another thing that is tough is endgrain planing, which I do while listening to Jeff Buckley.


----------



## dbhost

All depends on the mood I am in. Pretty much anything except for most hip hop, and I must say most eastern / middle eastern music styles don't appeal to me…

My favorites though are Progressive Rock (Rush in particular), country (Toby Keith, George Strait, George Jones, Waylon Jennings, Hank Williams Jr and Sr.), contemporary Christian (Third Day, Toby Mac, Mary Mary, Kutless, POD, etc…)

I typically have the radio on KSBJ, or KKBQ

I listen to the Prog stuff on mp3… I have a pretty good collection there…

If I am feeling bummed out, Leonard Cohen is good to be all melancholy to… (Everybody Knows, not the Concrete Blonde version though…)

If I am angry, well… just about any speed metal will do… However Slayer gives me the heebie jeebies…

If I am feeling, rowdy and rambunctious, I take out the old Punk Rock CDs / MP3s… Lot of old Dead Kennedeys, Black Flag, Mentors, Sex Pistols and the like…

Yeah I like music…


----------



## Bertha

DBhost, if you like Rush for the drumming (I'm a drummer), you should check out Charlie Zeleny of Blotted Science (not Blotched Science that I typo'd above). If you like prog techie stuff, you owe it to yourself to check him out.


----------



## mpatrick

bertha-Big Business is one of my favorites


----------



## Jeff28078

70's Canadian rock. The music of my youth, now re-discovered through the internet and my old vinyl converted to MP3.


----------



## Eric_S

Depends, when I'm programming I find lyrics distracting so I usually listen to classical or movie soundtracks or electronic genres.
For woodworking usually classic rock or 80s rock
When I go running or driving I usually listen to ska(favorite) and punk rock
When I just need to relax, nothing beats classical or reggae


----------



## Tearen

A local band called Pop Evil if I am in the mood from music. Otherwise I listen to NPR (National Public Radio)


----------



## dbhost

Bertha,

Actually I am a bass player, Geddy Lee is my all time favorite bass player, and my inspiration for learning the instrument, followed up by John Myung, Sting, Traa Daniels, and Robert Trujillo (too bad he went to Metallica, they have a habit since Cliff Burton was killed to put the bass player more in the background than he ought to be… He really ripped with Suicidal Tendencies…

Don't get me wrong, Neil is fan-stinking tastic… And Alex is no slouch on the guitar either…

Will have to check out Blotted Science…

I can't believe I originally typed Trey Parker, He's the South Park guy! Ugh, brain short circuit today…


----------



## Bertha

I've always respected the bass. I'm a big audiophile guy (translated expensive audio component collector) and without the base (through an 18" paradigm and 2×10" bipolar Mirage sub powered by 2xAdcom monoblocks; I told you, I have a problem), the music sounds flat and lifeless to me. The bass needs to be out front. I like the bassist from High On Fire, but I'm no bassist; he might be terrible. But I really only discuss this because I listen to Rush when chopping mortises.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I'm a guitar player: Rush, Dream Theater, Joe Satriani, Ozzie, Shawn Lane, Gary Moore, Robert Cray, old Allman Brothers, etc. Blues, metal, progressive and shred…

In the truck CD player right now: Porcupine Tree (Alex Lifeson of Rush has a guest solo on one of the tracks lol)

Bertha (you bass player, you). Check this out: 




Is that bass out in front enough for you?

Old grade school friends of mine (from Lord Tracy). Kinley was with The Cult for a bit.


----------



## Bertha

^Dream Theater, brother. The drummer I mentioned above spent some time with DT, possibly replacing Portnoy (sp?). I think they've got an even newer guy in there now. As a guitar player, you should DEFINITELY check out Blotted Science. I can't remember the guy's name, a long Russian sounding name; I'm sure you know about him. He's one of those off meter, rapid time signature changing, uberfast types. You will appreciate.


----------



## chrisstef

Bertha,

Have u ever listend to The Mars Volta .. .their drummer is amazing


----------



## Bertha

I love the Mars Volta but to be honest, I can't get past the singer's whining tone (no offense to you if you like it). If they offfered instrumental versions of their albums, I'd buy every one at once. There are really some spectacular drummers around nowadays. Back when I was being trained, there was Neil Peart and Neil Peart. I went to one of his clinics once & he played four different time signatures with four different limbs. I didn't touch my kit for a month. I also haven't touched my spokeshaves for a month.


----------



## skippyland

Hey, Dan. Depends on what's happening: cutting and etc. means da blues or zydeco or da Doobie Bros; glue-ups or marking will demand Ravel or deBussey or Brubeck or Ahmed Jamal….the nice part of a stand alone shop in the woods means music can be as quiet or raging that I require.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea his voice is hit or miss for most people .. ive also been listening to a lot of five finger death punch .. they might be up your alley bertha


----------



## WoodenDuckColorado

Jazz all the way. It get the creativity flowing for me.


----------



## devann

Music in my shop varies. I like listening to anything from Junior Brown to Spyro Gyro, from AC/DC to Kellly Willis, from Stephen Bruton to Joe Satriani, Lyle Lovett to Jimmy Vaughan. This morning it's been JJ Cale, John Hiatt, ZZ Top, Lester Flatt, Earl Scruggs & the Foggy Mountain Boys, & Freddie King.


----------



## Dcase

I have my Sirius radio hooked up in my shop but I don't listen to much music. I usually have it on the Howard Stern channels.


----------



## Delta356

60's Flower power/Rock Cream, The Doors, Strawberry Alarm Clock, the turtles,Jefferson air plane, Electric Prunes, The Animals, theres to many.

When comes to sanding, milling, or cutting, 70's hard rock comes down,,, Deep purple, Foghat, montrose zz top ,again theres to many….....LOL..

Thats true woodworking music…...

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## saddletramp




----------



## KentS

Delta356, Wow man, I just had a flash back reading youir post.

Now I like Blues the most.


----------



## mrg

Classic rock.

Sirius Deep Tracks, Allman Brothers, Grateful Dead,


----------



## Ripthorn

I'm a big music fan, but I keep my mp3 player at work and don't use anything out in the shop. I tend to find myself humming or singing whatever I just sang to my daughter to put her to bed (since 99% of my shop time is after kids are in bed). I prefer classic rock, along with all U2, AFI, Live, the Cure, etc.


----------



## Delta356

(Kent Shepherd) Glade I could help….LOL

Being only 17, my music taste is bit odd compard to other 17 year olds…

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Bertha

Kent Shepherd at 17. I wish I had your taste. You've got some strong opinions for a 17 year old. I admire that. I was a bit wishy washy at 17. All you guitar lovers should check out Carson McWhirter (there are several youtubes). Drummers too, because he's teamed up with Zach Hill (Hella) on a few tracks. I'm known to team birds eye maple and walnut:


----------



## MrRon

I like the old country music, like Hank Williams, Red Foley Ernest Tubb, Bob Wills; Beatles, jazz, both Dixieland and modern, like Ahmed Jamal, Earl Garner; 50's, but I always fall back on classical, Mozart being my #1 choice. In fact, I have an all Mozart station playing through my computer via Windows Media Player. In the shop, I listen to the only station in my area that plays classical. When programming ends, the radio shuts off. I don't want a CD player or tape in there due to the sawdust concern.


----------



## Bertha

To those following along, The Melvins did an album with Hank Jr.! Just saying.


----------



## Brian024

Rush, Deep Purple, KISS, Led Zeppelin, Def Leppard, CCR.


----------



## crank49

Just about everything rock, soul, blues, country, or folk from the 50s, 60s, 70s and today's pop, country pop. A little classical, good bit of blues, and I have a lot of friends who write and have written popular music for Reba, Oak Ridge Boys, Crystal Gayle, Shinia Twain, etc, etc. so I listen to their stuff all the time. I may love my Ipod more than my tools . . . not really, but it's close. Can't stand gangsta rap or opera.


----------



## KentS

*Michael Frey.* Actually, I was around 17 when a lot of that music first came out. I still listen to some of it now at 58 years old. I have Steppenwolf, Creedence Clearwater Revival, early Santana, etc, on my mp3 player right now. Sometimes my shop really rocks. It's a good thing my neighbors aren't too close to my shop. There is nothing like sanding to "Magic Carpet Ride" by Steppenwolf. I tried to get permission from their publisher to use that song for the introduction and background for some woodworking videos I'm doing, but didn't get anywhere.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I have speakers wired into the rafters all through my shop and the music changes with my moods, and my moods change quickly sometimes.
In the morning I may be listening to Kenny Chesney, Zac Brown Band, Alabama, Brad Paisley.
Later I may be listening to Metallica, AC/DC, Iron Maiden, SLaughter, Guns & Roses.
Then again, it may be The Doobie Brother, Joe Cocker, Santana, or even Olivia Newton John.
Sometimes I fall back to my old favorites like Johnny Cash, Hank (Sr.), Lefty Frizzel, Boxcar Willie, Waylon (no longer needs a last name added) and Willie (him either), Bob Wills.
There is only one man I have ever found though that I can listen to any time, day or night, happy or mad, no matter what, he has a song for everything, the Hag, MERLE HAGGARD!


----------



## Jack_T

I listen to whatever music is on the radio when I turn it on. However, I usually listen to books on CD. When I am drafting or sketching a project I usually have a TV on and my daughter sitting with me. I find the distraction of the TV allows me to concentrate better. I know have weird that sounds. Note the TV is not in my shop.


----------



## Sawkerf

Talk radio on weekdays and whatever comes up on my MP3 player on weekends. It has ~1000 songs that cover many genres. Latest favorites are some Bluegrass covers of Eric Clapton songs. "Layla" played on banjo, fiddle, mandolin and dobro is really good.


----------



## doninvegas

Country, Country and more Country. OK, throw in a little blues and I'm good.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

I have an old imac connected to a set of powered speakers. I have lots of golden moldies and classical but wood seems to beckon bluegrass to me.


----------



## mark88

Well for my shop, I only put on rock while I'm workin whether it be classic rock, alternative, punk rock, etc. But it also depends on which song I'm craving. Like chrisstef said, five finger death punch has this one song I'm addicted to "bad company" which is a remake of the original but has a nice kick to it. Lately I've also been hooked on bob seger's "turn the page", some metallica or nirvana, offspring, seether, stone temple pilots, etc. Thats my field of music in the shop. I effin hate hip hop n junk that my wife listens to so I warn her to never put that junk on my dewalt radio, its against my religion to have that crap playin.


----------



## westerndf

Sometimes I will listen to metal such as Metallica but I will also listen to country as background. It all depends on the mood.


----------



## mark88




----------



## WayneC

I will listen to anything if it is good, celtic, bluegrass, country, Fleetwood Mac, Bob Marley, Sublime, 9 inch nails, System of a Down, Rob Zombie…..lol


----------



## Bertha

A nod to craftsman on the lake & wanyne, I'm in bluegrass country (TN, then WV) and sometimes, there's a void that nothing but bluegrass can fill. Blues wise, nothing Mance Lipscomb or Lightnin Hopkins can't fix.


----------



## WinterSun

My ideal workshop music is hard rock or metal with a solid groove. In actuality, what usually happens is that I plug my iPhone into my stereo and hit 'random.' My collection includes classic rock, many flavors of metal (NWOBMH, thrash, progressive, death, power, speed, symphonic…), prog, instrumental rock, singer/songwriter, grunge, post-grunge, a little bit of blues, jazz and (just a little) rap, and there is probably more that I'm forgetting.


----------



## Bertha

Wintersun sounds like me. If anyone ever stole my iPod, they'd be terribly confused.


----------



## WayneC

I've probably got 60gb of music on my iPod. It covers just about everything from an overall style perspecitive. Some of it's my kids (no spice girls here) lol. One of the parrots is a big Kid Rock fan.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I plan to migrate to bluegrass when the arthritis slows me down. If it ever gets too bad for bluegrass, then bottleneck slide time !!! (think Bonnie Raitt slow… not Ry Cooder or Derek Trucks).


----------



## WayneC

Speaking of bluegrass - Alison Krauss rocks!!! Anyone that gives Robert Plant singing lessions.


----------



## BentheViking

What I listen to doesn't reallly differ from when I am in the shop vs. when I am not in the shop. Mostly punk, rock, underground hip-hop, country…ok its kind of a mix…

Top songs to listen to in the shop though are:
Rod Stewart-Maggie May
Sugarhill Gang-Rapper's Delight
Biz Markie-Just a Friend
Eddie Vedder-Society
Bob Marley-Trenchtown Rock
Old Crow Medicine Show-Wagon Wheel
Counting Crows-Hanginround


----------



## greg48

Classic Tenor Voice, chorale, etc. but Chuck Berry really gets the chips-a-fly'in!!


----------



## richgreer

I must sound pretty dull but I listen to NPR.


----------



## Woodwrecker

Man O Man, I had to get all the way to the bottom of the page to see my friend Rich listens to NPR, which I listen to a lot.
I also listen to the BBC news hour. It helps me keep up because I don't watch a lot of TV.
My tech son has dialed me in to a music system in the shop which boggles the mind.
I listen to everything from classical to acid rock and EVERYTHING in between. The kids are always laughing at the variance of what they'll hear coming from there.
Great forum question.
Thanks


----------



## Bertha

Oh yeah, and lots of NPR. I'm getting a bit into opera of late.


----------



## closetguy

Led Zeppelin, Foghat, Grand Funk Railroad, Journey, Humble Pie


----------



## bluesmarky

Stevie Ray Vaughan, Sirius Classic Rewind, rock from the 80's, Foreigner, the Cars, Stray Cats, Green Day, Motley Crue…...


----------



## Bertha

The Cars, man! That was an incredibly important group in the development of my musical tastes. Hard to say anything bad about the Cars. I'm going to have to pull some out!


----------



## saddletramp




----------



## donwilwol

classic rock


----------



## Gregn

Wishbone Ash is good, then again depending on my mood I listen to a wide variety of music. If you want something a little different check out Pink Floyd's Umaguma alblum.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Umaguma… lmao. What was the one ? Five furry friends gathered together in a cave rapping with a pique ? The acid is dripping off that album. Poor Sid.


----------



## cranbrook2

Led Zeppelin , Black Sabbath , Rolling Stones , Nirvana , Deep Purple , Anything classic rock to newer hard rock like Godsmack , Disturbed . Most of what they play on the radio now that they call rock is nothing but garbage .  I always use my ipod with 2,000 songs of real rock


----------



## mattg

I like both kinds, Heavy Metal and Jazz/Fusion!!


----------



## Bertha

I like how Matt sums it all up into "two" kinds: Metal and Jazz! I'm with your brother!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Does anybody else get goosebumps or even spine shivers when you feel the emotion of the right passage of music ? Rush and Pink Floyd are good old reliables at triggering mine, no doubt.

Here are a couple more:

*Steve Lukather *(from Toto) doing Harrison's As my guitar gently weeps" 





*Gary Moore* (Thin Lizzy and solo career… died a few months ago) doing his "Empty Rooms" 





*Shawn Lane* (deceased) doing just about anything.











Oh… and their guitars are made of wood.


----------



## Bertha

^Yes, David. Rush in particular does this to me because it was so important in my youth. Tori Amos and Jeff Buckley are at times intolerable because of the associated emotion. As an admitted audiophile, when everything's dialed in, dead silent, and I'm in my listening chair, this stuff can be very powerful. My iPODs running in the background, so I should add a few: The White Stripes, The Raconteurs, The Black Keys, Pig Destroyer, Queens of the Stone Age, The Eagles of Death Metal, Behemoth, Drecksau, Mastodon, Kalas, Them Crooked Vultures, Beck, Electric Wizard, the list goes on. Another thing that goes on and on is wooden raised bed planter construction.


----------



## superstretch

Wow.. definitely got a lot of feedback on this one. Honestly, the consensus seems heavier than I expected (no mentions of Phil Collins, Journey, etc)... Or at least those people aren't as vocal. I was raised on a diet of Christian and classical but snuck in a lot of Creed. Yes, I know everyone groans when they hear Creed, but I was hooked the second I heard drop-D tuning.

As I grew older, my mom loosened up a little and I got into a lot of older music.. Bowie, Queen, Journey, The Eagles, ELO, Johnny Cash.. mostly mainstream stuff. I didn't really have the time to really explore those genres. I'm a simple guy.. I stick to what I like. I graduated into bands like Pomplamoose, Mae, Staind, 30 Seconds to Mars, Weezer, Jessie J, etc, so now I don't really have a genre to call my own.. Maybe Vasko summed it up back in comment #2.

Music and memory are so intertwined.. its unreal. I can't think of one song without associating it with something.. ELO and the photography class I took in college, Creed- Wash Away Those Years and the passing of my great-grandpa, and most powerfully, Deas Vail - Shoreline and one of my best friends killed in a car accident a few years ago





Anyways, thanks guys for the comments.. I have a lot to listen to at work now


----------



## Bertha

^Stretch, I should add that I love Weezer, but generally hate Weezer fans (you're not included, of course). Odd how that happens.


----------



## superstretch

Ditto. I feel like I should call you bro now


----------



## Bertha

What am I thinking? RADIOHEAD!


----------



## cDlm

Not an audiophile per se but I have a nice set of genelec monitors 

Lots of genres, but generally complex stuff with little intelligible lyrics, I prefer the non-verbal parts of music I guess 

Modern jazz (e.g Esbjorn Svensson Trio but many others)
Progressive rock (Dream Theater, Pink Floyd, Yes, etc)
Death/black metal (Death, Negura Bunget),
Avant garde (John Zorn, anything related to Mike Patton…)
Ambient, trance, IDM (Carbon Based Lifeforms, Shpongle, Autechre…)
Baroque, classical when it's not too Mozart-like (JS. Bach, Messiaen…)
Modern minimalists (Steve Reich)
Folk & world music…

…and many more things that I won't listen actively but would enjoy on the radio, if the radio wasn't mostly commercial crap…


----------



## saddletramp

Boy am I getting old. You might have noticed that my musical tastes are pretty eclectic from my previous posts on this thread. I like just about any kind of music as long as it is good music but I have never even heard of many, many, many of the groups that y'all are talking about. Boy, am I getting old!! :^(((


----------



## Bertha

Damien, you might not be an audiophile but you've got some stellar monitors and nice musical tastes. There's a good bit of technical music in your line-up; I can appreciate that.


----------



## whit

Classical, HipHop, SOME country, '50s and '60s, easy jazz, big bands


----------



## Dusty56

sky.fm/smooth jazz piped from my pc (LJ toolbar) into the basement shop and then Rock102.1 fm WAQY for classic rock and a wide variety of genres in between my mood swings : )


----------



## chrisstef

ya know i put in some old rap albums while i was sanding and finishing the other night … IMO theres still no one that can tell a story like Notorious BIG. Ya might not appreciate all of the foul language but i can listen to all of his music from cover to cover. While i was on my rap kick i broke out Outkast's Southernplayalisticcadillacmusic, Nas Illmatic, Gnagstarr Hard to Earn, and Rakim The Master. Its been a while since i broke into some whiteman rhymin in the basement, of course in the middle of my solo, my wife walks downstairs and almost falls over laughing.


----------



## Bertha

Eric B. and Rakim back in the day. Wow.


----------



## chrisstef

Best Rakim line ever …. "Choppin em down lumberjock style baby, extra wood" (Slightly modified)


----------



## Bertha

^LOL. I grew up as a skateboarder on the basketball court of a black school. I was there for all the good stuff.


----------



## cDlm

Bertha, yup, these babies were a very nice investment! not sure the neighbors are really fond of the 7050 sub though 
Speaking of technical music, I've just re-listened to Death's Symbolic… it was awesome discovering metal with that album, but after 15 years I'm starting to doubt I will ever find a better one… Chuck Schuldiner spoiled me


----------



## Bertha

Damien, Death is an incredibly influential band that I admire quite a bit. I remember when I first heard the Slayer R. I. B. on wax, first track. I had never heard such a thing and it changed my tastes in a nanosecond. Some of the older stuff is really hard to top.

I don't have neighbors, but if I did, they'd hate me. I've got a 1000 Watt monoblock feeding an 18" Paradigm at 4 ohms. To cover midbass, I've got a Mirage Bipolar 10×2 with similar wattage. Can't enjoy certain styles without a low end!  Paradigm M11's up front, Mirage center/surround, and a big 3-way Mirage as phantom rear. Krell to the 11's with a McIntosh source. Rest of the power is Adcom threaded with Kimber. I had it bad for a while.


----------



## KentS

Speaking of *woodworking*--I found a way to combine Music and Woodworking!








It's much more fun to build first and then play, than just listening to someone else.


----------



## cDlm

There are so many things to make from wood for our ears… Instruments are obvious, but in fact I'm surprised there aren't more loudspeaker projects, or homemade tube amps enclosures around LJ. At some point I was researching transmission line speakers and those really have potential for a nice wood outer skin (usually you want heavy walls, so MDF the structural material of choice…)


----------



## Bertha

Damien, there was one nice fellow who came here looking for advice about starting up an amplifier company. He seemed legit and had already deconstructed Mesa's for his plans. He was met with quite a few defeatist comments, criticised for being off-topic, and I'm pretty sure he's gone now. 
I'd like to see someone make a wooden xylophone. There are some quality instrument makers around here, that's for certain!

This thread motivated me to get out in the shop last night and I was relatively productive. To me, this thread is very relevant to my woodworking.


----------



## superstretch

Ditto.. planed down some old barn board I had.. Has the heft of pine but the color and grain of cedar. What kind of wood is that? Looks like rough butternut, but planed walnut. IIRC, someone posted a blog post about fixing a broken xylophone, if that helps


----------



## Bertha

I saw that thread, Dan! Yeah, that's a piece of walnut. It's an archival pic from when I was constructing a walnut humidor for a pal. I was out there working on my wooden shoulder plane (Div/Mads). Too much math was the order of business and I mis-drilled my chip escapement. I'll give it another go tonight.


----------



## bubinga

Rock, Rock,Rock, but I do like a lot of differant kinds of music
Some good music here, I just opened a new LJ page ,and browse, and come back here, and start another song


----------



## smboudreaux

if its Saturday or Sunday before noon Rolands Rockin Cajun Show (swamp pop). after that its normally country


----------



## Bertha

Sometimes even a bit of Zydeco, SMB! If y'all would like to hear some outstanding talent coming from a Louisiana band, check out Galactic.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Rush internet radio station = http://rushradio.net/

Really surprised they would even do this.

Enjoy.


----------



## Bertha

Dave, kind of speaks to their artistry. Do you remember when 2112 came out. I gravitated to syrinx right when I saw your link. Wow, what a team. Saw logs, shave other than your face.


----------



## Bertha

Goodness, David, Lee is going ape on some of these 2112 tracks! I haven't heard them in over 10 years and it's as emotional as the first time!


----------



## Grandpa

My favorites are big band and southern gospel. I don't think much of anything where the instruments drown out the inability of the singer.


----------



## jusfine

I also like the Southern Gospel tunes, but some jazz, Beatles, and Stereos are usually playing in my shop.

I'm a bit prejudiced as my son is the bass player in Stereos (the one with the beard).

It's geared for the younger crowd, but some of their early tunes are very good and have gone to triple platinum.

Stereos


----------



## Grandpa

Well, that gives you the right jusfine…..... We still have our rights…..huh? I like most music. I am a music fan but it is my right to think that there just hasn't been much music written and recorded since 1980. I am sure that will raise some hackles but I just don't care for the loud instruments that drowns out the voices of people that can't sing. Maybe I should be thankful for those loud instruments. Now when my grandchildren get into the rock bands you had better watch out!! LOL


----------



## gillyd

When I am in my shop (which happens to be my 3rd stall garage walled off) I plug my iphone into my bose soundwave 2, and turn on pandora, usually one of the following stations will run … O.A.R., Led Zeppelin, Cake, Dianna Krall, John Lee Hooker, Otis Redding, Pink FLoyd or Waylon Jennings.


----------



## dpop24

I'm with Dan above, I have Sirius but it's always tuned to channel 100, the Howard Stern channel. I usually listen with headphones and ear protection but when I need to pay attention to what I'm doing, I pause it and do the serious keep the fingers safe work in silence.


----------



## Bertha

Randy, you must be so proud. I admire the Stereos.


----------



## pvwoodcrafts

Guess I'm a stick in the mud. I like my quiet


----------



## jusfine

Thanks Al.

They seem to be moving to a different type of music for their next album… will see what comes of it.
Not too many bands haved changed their sound without losing some fans…


----------



## Clarence

I realize that I'm just an old geezer, but looks like I'd be real uncomfortable in most of the shops represented in this thread. I like good music of many types, with this caveat: to me, the best music is the kind that can be made without electricity.


----------



## cDlm

@Clarence but… one could argue that large pipe organs (besides being master works of wood construction, to stay on topic) were the synthesizers and walls of guitar amplifiers of the 1600's, and Bach was a precursor of progressive rock (actually he really was, if you listen to Yngwie Malmsteen)

But in the end I agree, powertools have their advantages, they make uniform work and loud noises easily, whereas hand instruments will still often produce the finest work


----------



## Manitario

Depends on my mood; mostly 60-70's classic rock with a smattering of some of the more recent artists.


----------



## boyd8

I have a big disk changer and for woodworking I like mellow music, Jazz, new age, some classical. Rock and roll doesn't fit the mood for making sawdust. Last year at the transfer station i got two four foot tall altec lansings so the four speakers have a nice quality.


----------



## Bertha

I bought a set of 7.1 computer speakers and wired them in when I was re-walling my shop. Cheap, small, and effective I've got Paradigms in my house but you wouldn't want to get those dusty;


----------



## NBeener

More often than not, I'm either listening to pure white noise or that screeching, blaring, horrific sound that lets you know that they're testing the Emergency Broadcast System.

If you think about it … that goes a long way toward explaining a lot of things about me


----------



## rydonmf

Wow, there is decidedly more rock fans than I anticipated! I like to shuffle up the old Ipod classic see what gets thrown at me. A lot of it will be drown out by whirring blades and sucking air anyway. I have to say though, right now I'm listening to Zero 7 on Pandora and it sounds pretty damn good!


----------



## bubinga

I my neck of the *woods* , we,Morf,the music, and do !!!! *The Martian Boogie*


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Pretty obscure stuff you posted there. I had forgotten about Brownsville Station… Smoking in the Boys' Room… clear plexiglass guitar on Saturady Night Special with Wolfman Jack… lol

yeah, George Thorogood ripped them off. Way better slide than "tune a chord cheater" George.

Thanks, bubinga

Anybody remember the Sensational Alex Harvey Band from England along then (early 70's). LMAO


----------



## scarpenter002

Classic rock mostly from the 60's, 70's & 80's. Also hits from the 80's.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Bubinga! I'm a stereophile but my computer's stock. I might need to reconsider


----------



## Kali2024

HAHA! I guess l'm the only one who listens to this: David Guetta and the like…. Don't laugh, but it gets me pumped to get things done.


----------



## DaleM

At work it's always 105.7 from Kingston, Ontario, which is rock from 60s to recent, which I like. We have a good sound system with speakers throughout the 10,000 square ft. shop. At home it's usually country, but sometimes classic rock depending on the mood.


----------



## BobTheFish

Generally my computer is playing some movie off of hulu that I'm half watching as I sand, sand, sand…

Otherwise, it's kind of silent, or I have some form of electronic music playing.

Hmmmm.. Considering the tastes shown here, here's a few that MIGHT not drive everyone else mad…






Moloko's ok… This song features some strong guitar elements, and the lead's sultry voice…. It's nice…

It's kind of girly, but I can dig listening to Ivy.. BUUUUUT, instead, why not post the Postmarks! (Tahiti remix)






Bent's another great source of music. If you can't deal with the music, at least you might dig the king kong music video here:






And considering the season, I really love this one from Ian Pooley, featuring Esthero.






Again, I know my music's not for everyone, but I hope these are the least offensive.


----------



## papadan

Oldies for me! I listen to CCR, Zeplin, Three Dog night, Rod Stewart, Guess Who. When the machines are running I switch to the soft stuff like Righteous Brothers and BeeGees.


----------



## MrWoodworker

Silence.


----------



## helluvawreck

I generally don't listen to music when I'm working but I sure do love Blue Grass and mountain music. I also love Irish music - especially the old jigs and I also have a soft spot for a lot of the music from the 60's and 70's. My favorite instrument is the banjo. My family gave me one a few years back because I have always wanted to play one. I haven't done it yet but maybe I'll make it before the Lord calls me home.


----------



## verdesardog

Sweet silence….


----------



## Vincent

Mostly Grateful Dead concerts with a bit of The Band, Stevie Ray, Allman Brothers, Humble Pie and Mountain thrown in for variety.


----------



## Willie1031

It's funny that you asked…I am a huge music fan myself, but this past weekend I grabbed the little TV/DVD combo out of the kitchen and ran the sound through my stereo. Watched "The Office" or should I say listened to mostly. When I was over by there and no sound going I'd watch, but mostly head down working.


----------



## Bertha

Willie, BBC or American? If the answer is BBC, you're already on the right page; if the answer is American, you need to obtain the Gervais BBC version pronto. I've only laughed harder watching him at the Golden Globes. Total jerk, total genius.


----------



## NBeener

*Vincent Nocito*:

I wanna' party with YOU, Cowboy 

[about 150 shows in my day …. !]


----------



## Bertha

Don't get Neil started. A DeadHead with loops, something I actually DO SEE almost everyday


----------



## NBeener

'spensive little things, too, but … they DO help.

But … I'm guessing you knew that ;-)


----------



## Bertha

Lot of DeadHeads in trauma surgery, many in vascular, something about Garcia and loops. Odd, given that he probably couldn't see straight most of the time.

Oh 
No
He
Didnt


----------



## timber715

I love listening to jazz, but also play rock and even new wave. though I was listening to Nora Jones, Hootie and the blowfish and dire straights while I was making these stands for my speakers….








now everything sounds great. From the Carpenters to Lisa Ono…


----------



## Bertha

I bought API pin stands, thinking they did something while paying the big bucks. I wish I'd gone your route, Timber.


----------



## timber715

Thanks Berta, I love the Harbeths that I designed this open stand. Thinned wall speakers resonate all around, hence the design choice. Very natural and non fatiguing… I believe Mr. Pearl also has one?


----------



## Bertha

People that like music and haven't considered a "suspension" system like this…take heed. The low end response that you'll gain will approach that of a smaller subwoofer. If your mains are sitting on something solid, you're missing out on your mains. Excellent point, Timber.


----------



## NBeener

I'm laying out the plans for my new shop-to be built in the basement of the new home we're buying.

I'm leaning strongly toward in-ceiling speakers. There just … doesn't seem to be any downside 

Hey … Al ….

How do you know that it's not JERRY who was seeing things clearly, and the REST of us who got it all wrong ? ;-)

BTW: I'm going to Furthur Fest, in a few months, with a handful of physicians. Must be all that easy access to Rx drugs you all have


----------



## Willie1031

Bertha, that's what I cut my "Office" teeth on, is the British version. You're right about him.


----------



## Bertha

Willie, Excellent! I can only watch a bit of him before laughing for no apparent reason. My fiance' doesn't get it. It's something about his gestural style and intelligent wit. All it takes is a little pause and expression to get me rolling. His antics on the Office were beyond absurd. The American Office is quite funny, but more of an awkward uncomfortable funny. I love both, but Ricky's the man.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Bertha, I'm wondering what is your opinion of the Klipsch (klipschorn and/or Lascalla) 3-way horn-loaded speakers ? I have owned many speakers over the years, but never any of the larger Klipsch old-school designs.

I have been wanting to build some Lascalla copies but on a smaller scale since I already have a Klipsch SW in that system… maybe only 8" or 10" woofers (instead of 15"), then mid and tweet horns ? The wood-working aspects would be fun… and the high efficiency of horns (100 - 105 dB 1w/1m) would be a given.


----------



## Bertha

You can't beat Klipsch for the signal to noise ratio. They are indeed "loud"speakers. Some don't care for the aesthetic but I like it. I think they're solid speakers that are worth re-clothing if that's what you're after. There are books about speaker cabinet design that are cheap and provide excellent reference. You can rent real-time analyzers and other meters from higher end audiophile stores. I rented one to set my system up; I didn't mark the speaker placement on the floor; and some workers moved my speakers out of the way. Hate that.


----------



## donwilwol

Sometime just the sound of the tools against the wood is all I need.


----------



## EPJartisan

Music is really important to me in the studio. I change my music selection like I do my hair color.. every few months I get a the bug for new music and a new hair style or color. I can currently play music off my iPhone for 67 days without repeating a song, but I distill that down to a favorite but rotating 500 songs.. everything from classical, 80's or 70's.. or 40's… to heavy metal, industrial punk, to hip hop… jazz… opera… show tunes… bag pipes… experimental… and country/western. Music helps keep me paced on a project or more commonly… over multiple projects. But there are rare days when I focus on one project and silence works best.

All I can really attest to is that my most recent assistant told me "Thank God you listen to good music!" what ever that means. I know he hears me sing with a good song, whistle if there is a moment between playing music.. and I even announce impromptu dance breaks while on top the table saw (blade lowered of course). He might just think I am loony as heck 40 year old, but I enjoy it all, and he still shows up for work.


----------



## SteviePete

One word - Meatloaf.


----------



## Bertha

It was only a matter of time until Meatloaf showed up. Strong work, Steve.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I am listening to (re-visiting, actually after a few years of silence) the one Coverdale Page album tonight. Mid-90's. Good stuff.

Page's alternate tuning on acoustic and Coverdale's perfect pitch go very well together.


----------



## DougH

Rock, southern rock, blues, and some of the late 60s earley 70s rock and all of the bands from that time that still carry on today.


----------



## CartersWhittling

Classical, and Oldtime country and bluegrass.


----------



## trz

old country or talk radio (Rush, Hannity, Beck).


----------



## Bertha

Recently added "Old Crow Medicine Show" to the lineup.


----------



## Maverick44spec

I usually listen to country. Not the new stuff thats more like a mix of country, rock, and rap. I like the old stuff. 1930s-1990s. I mostly listen to Johnny Cash, Merle Haggard, Bob Wills, Conway Twitty, Ernest Tubb, Tennessee Ernie Ford, Jimmy Dean, George Jones, Tammy Wynette, Marty Robbins, Roger Miller, George Strait, Johnny Horton, Hank Williams, and so on. Since I am 18, It's hard to find friends that likes this kind of country.

I usually listen to it when I'm designing, sanding, or finishing


----------



## helluvawreck

Blue Grass, and mountain music - I love the banjo. My family finally gave me a banjo about three years ago but I never have learned how to play it yet - don't know when or if I'll ever have time to learn but I do sing pretty good in the shower and I do a pretty good mountain jig.


----------



## superstretch

Its funny you should mention that.. There's a radio station I can track onto in only my wife's car that in the right location and on a cool, clear night, I can get a station that plays mountain music/bluegrass and I *LOVE* it. She made the mistake of calling it country-"Oh so you're one of those hicks now?" (as she tried to change the station)

The song that was playing-it has the typical banjos and harmonicas, but it also sounded like it had a uke, or at least a very very softspoken banjo.

What turned me on to bluegrass (in moderation) was Iron Horse's cover of Crazy Train:


----------



## AbranV

Two words, One name….........BUDDY GUY

if I have CD's in, otherwise its sirius/xm …...comedy, jam on, deep tracks, and bluesville


----------



## Bertha

Mountain music FTW, Stretch. Welcome to my neck of the woods.


----------



## WayneC

I'm in the mood for some Sublime this morning…


----------



## helluvawreck

Stretch, I love Dueling Banjos theme or any such as that. I love to hear Dixie in bluegrass and mountain. Really all the music they sang way back when in the Appalachians.

Of course that's not all. My wife and I have been married for 40 years and we were also childhood sweethearts back in high school and junior high in the 60's so I love a lot of the music from the 60's and 70's.

The other I love is ragtime as in Scott Joplin (music from The Sting). My grandmother could play ragtime on the piano like no tomorrow. She could really entertain people for hours and knew just about every song.

Blue grass and mountain is my favorite - no doubt about it. Sometimes if I'm hearing a good one and and maybe had a few beers I can't resist myself and just get up and do a good old mountain jig. About 90% of the time I'm in my overalls anyways and my Redwings on and my family gets a real kick out of it.


----------



## Bertha

Wreck, you should really check out Old Crow Medicine Show. It's good old mountain music with some classical themes. Themes that I can certainly relate to.

*Artist: Old Crow Medicine Show
Song: Let It Alone 
Album: Big Iron World*

While the traveling through this big iron world
It'll sometimes ask of you
To give advice at certain times
And tell folks what to do

Well, at this time, I'm gonna tell you
What's the wisest plan
When it comes to mixing in with things
That you just don't understand, hmm

Let it alone, let it alone
If it don't concern you, let it alone
Don't go around putting on airs
And meddling in other folks' affairs
If you don't know, say so
Mind your own business and let it alone

Well, you see two people fighting
Them man and woman, say
You think that it's a crime for them
To carry on that way
Well, you think that you could stop that row
But just as you draw nigh
The lady with the poker
Strikes the gentleman across the eye

Let it alone, let it alone
If it don't concern you, let it alone
They know their business, all right, all right
They practice that-a-way every night
If you go buttin' in, they'll break your chin
So mind your own business and let it alone

Well, you say that love's against you
And on your weary way
Well, lying in the gutter
A drunken man, we'll say
He's lying in the gutter
And you can tell that he's all in
But on his necktie plainly gleams
A great big diamond pin

Let it alone, let it alone
He's not your pal, so let it alone
The man is drunk, it may be true
But the diamond don't belong to you
So shut your eyes and eat some sighs
Turn around and beat it and leave it alone


----------



## Wiggy

Classical, Opera, Jazz, Big band and, because I perform it, Celtic folk and ballad. There are some pieces that will make me stop in my tracks and just breath in the dulcet quavers of a female voice offering up her yearning soul to sweet Brigid and the heavens themselves… but, I digress.
:?)


----------



## helluvawreck

I appreciate it, *Bertha*. I'll check it out. I like Irish folk music too. It can get you riled up too. I'm mostly Scotch-Irish and I enjoy a lot of their music.


----------



## Bertha

Dang Wiggy, like Celtic female vocalists?


----------



## Brit

I played guitar for 27 years, so I have a lot of guitar music on my iPod. My favourite acoustic guitarist of all time has got to be Martin Simpson and his Smoke and Mirrors album is my favourite.

If we are talking electric, then it has to be Stevie Ray Vaughan, Eric Clapton, B B King, Elmore james, Edge (U2), Jeff Healey and any other guitarist that can make a guitar talk rather than just create noise at speed.

If I want to just chill, I like Eva Cassidy.


----------



## DonnyBahama

For me, music is like food, water, air - life would be impossible without it. In general, I'm all over the board, from Miles to Hendrix to Seger to Marley. If I had to pick a favorite genre, it would be R&B (old school - not the new stuff). Just a few of my favorites would be: Al Green, Brian Setzer, Bob Marley, Dexter Gordon, Stevie Ray Vaughan, Otis Redding, Miles Davis, Marvin Gaye, Bob Seger, Billie Holiday, Keb' Mo', Chris Isaak, Jimi Hendrix, Bruddah Iz, Jack Johnson, Ok Go, The Beatles, AC/DC, Mike Henderson & The Bluebloods, Harry Connick, Jr., [Any] Marsalis (but especially Wynton), Monk, Bird, Old 97s, Train, James Brown, Tom Waits, Django Reinhardt, Mark Knopfler/Dire Straits, Alan Jackson, Garth, Brooks & Dunn, Aretha, Blues Traveler, Diana Krall, Credence, Counting Crows, Ben Harper, Springsteen….... jeez, I guess I'll stop there.

Lately, I've been listening to a lot of SRV in the shop. Also Amos Lee, Notting Hillbillies, Fat Freddy's Drop, Ben Sollee, Corrinne Bailey Rae and Bob Seger.


----------



## DonnyBahama

Right on, Wiggy. I know those dulcet quavers. Love Norah Jones first album. Diana Krall & Corrinne Bailey Rae, too. Ever hear Linda Ronstadt's work with the Nelson Riddle Orchestra? Not exactly "dulcet", but sheer decadence!


----------



## DonnyBahama

Brit, PLEASE don't leave Brian Setzer out of any list of all-time great guitarists. 
Watch his Christmas Extravaganza DVD some time. My cousin has been playing for 40 years and he couldn't BELIEVE Setzer's skill level.


----------



## Brit

I hear ya DonnyBahama and I agree. I concur with all of your listing except the Beatles. I HATE THE FRIGGIN' BEATLES. Always have, always will. More of a Rolling Stones man myself.


----------



## DonnyBahama

Dang! John Lee Hooker, The Hoax, The Loved Ones, Skynyrd and Aerosmith are glaring omissions from my previous list of faves.

And for those of you who want to talk speakers, I have just one word for you: Magneplanar. Once you've heard them (especially the True Ribbon models) you can never go back. The skies open up, light shines down and your soul is lifted to a higher plateau. They are THAT good (though they require upstream electronics that are equally good.)


----------



## DonnyBahama

That's so sad, Brit. The Beatles are a cornerstone of modern music. That's like loving the blues but hating Robert Johnson!

Oops! How did I leave off the Stones?? And Prince?! And…. I better stop.


----------



## DonnyBahama

Wreck, I love bluegrass as well. (Ragtime, too!) Do you watch America's Got Talent? I loved it last year but I'm boycotting the rest of this season since the idiot judges voted The Fiddleheads off. They fused bluegrass with rock and R&B. Outstanding stuff!

Just curious, but if you like banjo, are you a Bela Fleck fan?


----------



## Bertha

^I hate the Beatles too. I respect their contribution to music but it's just not for me. Bunch of crybaby hippies if you ask me. But, you didn't ask me, did you


----------



## DonnyBahama

No, I did not. Shut up, Bertha.

(just kidding! lol)

How can anyone like rock n roll and not like Revolution??


----------



## Brit

My sentiments exactly Al. At least there's two of us with the guts to stand up and be counted.

We all live in a yellow submarine…. PLEASE!!!! SOMEBODY SAVE ME!!!!


----------



## DonnyBahama

There must be ONE BEATLES SONG that you Beatles haters like.

I hate almost all rap, yet I LOVE the song My Favorite Mutiny by The Coup.
(I could give other examples, too, but that one is the most extreme.)


----------



## Brit

Errrrrrrrrr…..nope!


----------



## DonnyBahama

You guys are NUTS! Chances are, a HUGE portion of your favorite music is either directly descended from some groundbreaking Beatles song or album and/or comes from musicians who were (directly or indirectly) heavily influenced by The Beatles!

I know I'll never change your minds, but you guys are breaking my music loving heart, here.


----------



## Brit

If I had a pound for every time I've heard that argument, I'd be rich man.

Personally, I think that music would still have evolved without them and there would be far fewer crappy pop songs in the world as a result. Yes they did influence a lot of artists. Yes their songs have been covered by many many artists, but would the world have missed out if we'd never heard of them? I doubt it.

La la la la la la la
La la la la, Hey Jude.
La la la la la la la
La la la la, Hey Jude.

Very deep.


----------



## Bertha

^this is true. Their influence is without bounds. They are possibly the most talented few dudes that ever took a stage. It just all comes across to me as forced sensitivity and cotton candy rainbows. In fact, that sounds like a Beatles lyric…cotton candy rainbows. Stick an arm out, Andy, I'll yank you from that Yellow Submarine. Sargeant Pepper can sink with it


----------



## Bertha

For Andy:


----------



## Brit

For Al…

I Hate the Beatles


----------



## Brit

Al, we're not alone.


----------



## DonnyBahama

(still chuckling over "cotton candy rainbows" - which does, indeed sound like a Beatles lyric - but could just as easily have come from Hendrix…)

Brit, that same argument could be made about every other musician who changed music forever, from Duke Ellington and Louis Armstrong to Charlie Parker and Miles Davis… from Elvis Presley to Jimi Hendrix. From Les Paul to Earl Scruggs to Ray Charles to Son House to Bob Dylan to… the list goes on and on and on. Are we going to deny their historic, pivotal contributions as well?!


----------



## DonnyBahama

OK, seriously, you guys are starting to p!ss me off. Show a little respect, for crying out loud. You've both admitted their contributions; they deserve better than that crap.


----------



## Brit

I can see by the names you drop Donny, that you know your music. I respect that. You have obviously explored many genres (as I have) and appreciate music from the past as well as the present. I'm sure if we ever met, we would get on like a house on fire. As my tagline says, "Somewhere between right and wrong, there is a field, I'll meet you there". We'll have a beer and chew the cud and laugh together. JUST DON'T MENTION THE BEATLES.


----------



## superstretch

Well the beatles were their generation's icon, just like elvis in the 50s, hendrix?queen? in the 70s, madonna in the 80s, Nirvana in the 90s.. History will tell who the 00's belong to, but over my dead body will Bieber be the '10s


----------



## Brit

Bob Dylan on the other hand, you can mention him. Now there is a man who has influenced as many, if not more artists than the Beatles. His songs have been covered by more people than any other artist.

Girl from the North country….simply inspired.


----------



## Bertha

For Stretch:










Agreed with Brit, Donny's dropping some showstoppers. The Beatles have their proper place in history. Worshipped for the icons that they were. I just don't care for their music.

Bieber, on the other hand, that's what I call REAL talent!

Joking. In fact, I puked in my mouth a bit.


----------



## superstretch

Dang Bertha, she's cute. Ohhh wait.. I said the same thing about the little Hanson girl back when I was a tall, young child


----------



## Bertha

Stretch, google images for "bieber hit me with purse".


----------



## superstretch

Which one to click on! There are so many.. it must be true!


----------



## Bertha

Stretch, I know you're in tech, so it's probably worn out on you…but the internet humor to be found by googling still has me in daily stitches. You can find the most awful, hateful stuff out there. I love it.


----------



## superstretch

According to the Rules of the Internet, rules 12, 18, 19, 25, 26, 27, 28, 29, 30, 36, THIRTY-NINE, 42, and 43 are applicable to the last 10-15 or so comments


----------



## chrisstef

Wheres raftermonkey been with his shoptunes? He turned me on to Seasick Steve … check this one out …


----------



## WayneC

Sorry all you decent folks….. This is where I am at today…. : ^ O


----------



## Brit

Love me a bit a of Seasick Steve


----------



## chrisstef

Love that one Wayne you wouldnt believe how many times this song had torn up my college apartment. Their new singer does a pretty good Bradley … itll never be the same though.


----------



## DonnyBahama

@Brit- No doubt we'd have a great time drinking beer (only mine would be home-brewed and COLD  ) and listening to music. I hope we get the chance some day! As for Dylan, I should have listed hom in my faves - another (certainly of MANY) glaring omissions. Queen, Steve Earle, Sublime, Cowboy Junkies, Grateful Dead, Thin Lizzy, Dinah Washington, Gladys Knight….. oops, there I go again! I will say that, as much as I respect Dylan, and agree that he was a powerful and influential musician, he had nowhere near the influence that the Beatles had. Only Elvis is really in the same league, there.

@chrisstef - Thanks for the Seasick Steve post. First I've heard of him, but I liked it a lot. If you ever get the chance, go somewhere that sells Magneplanars and bring that CD. If you close your eyes, you'll SWEAR he's in the room with you. Goosebumps - seriously.

@WayneC - Great stuff! I have a designation for albums like that one; I call them "5 star albums" which, to me, means that (A) I LOVE every single song on the album, and (B) I never get tired of listening to it. 
A few of my other 5-stars:
Legend - Bob Marley (I consider most of his studio albums 5*, but this is just a GREAT compilation.)
Missing: Presumed Having A Good Time - Notting Hillbillies
Kinda Blue - Miles Davis
Let's Stay Together - Al Green
Baja Sessions - Chris Isaak
Sunday at the Village Vanguard - Bill Evans
Continuum - John Mayer
Live In Paris - Chet Baker

This list could go on for a while, too, but I'll stop there.


----------



## DonnyBahama

Here's a treat for anyone who loves blues harp. (I don't know how to embed that, so you'll just have to go there and click the Play button.)

I know (knew) this guy personally. He was playing with Buddy Guy when he was 11 years old. (He's what we Buddhists call "proof of reincarnation"! LOL) He could've been the greatest harp player EVER if he just could've kicked alcohol and gotten his act together. Enjoy!


----------



## Brit

Agree with all of those Donny, but glad you didn't mention Gloria Gaynor. I used to have a phobia about Gloria Gaynor. Honestly! First I was afraid, then I was petrified… LOL


----------



## DonnyBahama

ROFLMAO @ Brit!!!


----------



## Brit

By the way, totally agree with Legend. 5 stars all the way. Excellent, tight musicianship, brilliantly produced, resulting in an infectious vibe. A timeless classic.

Other 5 star albums in my opinion are:

Damn Right I Got the Blues - Buddy Guy
Joshua Tree - U2


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

from the net:

3 guys are sitting at a bar and one guy says i think i have the biggest head in the world another guy says i think i have the smallest arms in the world the other guy say i think i have the smallest D in the world they all go home and are back at the bar the next day the first guy says i searched it up and its official i have the biggest head in the world the next guy says i searched it up to i have the smallest arms in the world the third guy say who the hell is justin beiber


----------



## chrisstef

5 star cover to cover albums … IMO

Metallica - Black Album
Sublime - 40 Oz to Freedom
Rage Againt the Machine - Evil Empire
Harry Chapin - Greatest Stories Live
Outkast - Aquemini
Cypress Hill - Black Sunday


----------



## yrob

I love listening to a wide variety of stuff. From classical to country and guitar tracks. However, in the shop I do not listen to any. First off, I would get so distracted I would cut my fingers or cut my dovetails the wrong way.. Secondly, I like to hear the sound of the birds and various fauna outside my shop (I live in the middle of nowhere in the country).


----------



## DonnyBahama

I'm tempted to "Flag" all these Justin Bieber posts. Definitely offensive - especially in context.


----------



## Towtruck

Brit: A guitar music lover myself I stumbled on to this unusual sound. Have you ever heard of him.
http://www.wimp.com/playguitar/


----------



## bunkie

I generally don't listen to music in the shop, which is ironic considering that one of my main woodworking interests is building speakers.

When not in the shop, I listen to a lot of classic rock, classical and some jazz. I also have a soft spot for New Age music which I often listen to while working at my computer (I no longer write code, I'm a project manager).

I play in a classic rock band, singing lead and playing guitar and bass. In a former life, I owned a recording studio. Last week my band played at a club on the Lower East Side.

Every music-loving woodworker should consider building speakers. It's not very hard and the results can be spectacular. A few years back I designed a two-way floor-standing quarter-wave transmission-line system that is just magical. Everyone who hears them wants a pair. As a result I've built multiple copies. To reproduce them now would take less than $300 including some decent veneer. There are lots of resources out there and you can save some very serious money.


----------



## DonnyBahama

"Every music-loving woodworker should consider building speakers."

Absolutely agree. I used to own a speaker manufacturing company ~20 years ago. With the resources (Internet) that are available to hobbyists now, it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Bertha

^I've built my share of speakers. Admitted stereophile here. Back in the day, it was the quality components that were difficult to obtain. Not any more. I've been out of it for a while. You guys got some good links for separates and crossovers?


----------



## DonnyBahama

Al, Madisound is a good source, but be careful - a lot of their stuff only sounds good when playing The Beatles.


----------



## Brit

Towtruck - Interesting link, I've never seen that before. Surely it is a HER though, not a HIM? Kind of a cross between Elizabeth Cotton and Jeff Healey, who also played over the neck like that. It is clever way of playing, allowing much bigger finger stretches than the traditional approach and lends itself very well to playing in 'open tunings'.

Years ago, I went to see Jeff Healey (who was blind) play at the Cambridge Corn Exchange. I was right down the front catching the sweat. He asked for requests, so I shouted 'HIDEAWAY' (the Albert King Instrumental). The bassist and drummer left the stage and the spotlight was on Jeff. He gave the most amazing virtuoso performance I've ever seen in my life lasting about 5 minutes. Something I'll never forget.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks Donny! Very interesting!


----------



## yuri

Recently read all posts in that thread with great interest. When I work in workshop, I do not listen to any music or radio, do not know why, but my shop does not have anything to play on and I am not used bring anything there. But it does not mean that I do not listen at all. I am not a musician and FAR away from it, though I have my favorite performers too. Sure I love to listen to them but always looking for something new and where hard part comes. I can not eat everything, but very specifics ones, and finding what I want can be VERY time consuming given huge assortment suggested by modern music industry. I have a lot love in some music already mentioned here in this thread, but interested if anybody listen to couple I want to mention.
First is my old time favorite dating from my university times is King Crimson. I know that group is not that widely known like Pink Floyd, but very accepted by true loves of such music.
Another, which I discovered just several years ago, Medeski Martin & Wood.
Does anybody listen to them?


----------



## Bertha

Bump for music. The new Mastadon album is growing on me. I've been listening to a lot of Ween lately. Those are some talented dudes.


----------



## chrisstef

Nice bump Al … heres my contribution of a song that makes me wanna smash some sh*t.


----------



## kizerpea

PINK..KATEY PERRY.. LADY GAGA..FOR SURE!


----------



## Nighthawk

My third love of music… I write and produce my own stuff… I call it noise but many many others have called it music…

I mix the different genres that really shouldn't go together…  Opra and add techno/rock…. Classical add heavy rock, Jazz add experiemental… Funk add in some country (well maybe not country but you get the idea… lol)

the genre I am known for in the indiependant music scence is in the Techno Rock… but I write all kinds *and appreciate all music*


----------



## superstretch

Lately, I've been getting into instrumental metal.. like deathmole

I've also burned through http://musicforprogramming.net pretty quickly


----------



## Dal300

Woodie Guthrie to Jimmy Rodgers to Jimi Hendrix, Gene Autry to Frank Sinatra. Patsy Montana and Lawrence Welk. Glenn Miller to Guess Who, (I'm old). Bob Wills to Bob Dylan. Sharon Lois and Bram to Janis Joplin Hank Snow, Kathy Mattea, Lonzo and Oscar, Mama's and Papa's, McGuire Sisters, Andrews Sister, Billy Holiday, Billy Joel, Peter Paul and Mary, Patti Page, Roy Clark, Led Zepplin. Scott Joplin, Leadbelly, Riders in the Sky.

Antique Country
Antique Jazz
Old Rock
Celtic
Irish ballads
Whaling Songs
Civil War era music
Big Band Sound

Then, on the second Jukebox DVD…... too many to list.

I have over a terabyte of music, most in MP3 but much of it in FLAC

Music hath charms to sooth the wild beast.


----------



## cjwillie

Got to have my classic rock to get me motivated. Speakers in all corners of the shop so I can hear them over most of the tools. Just the local FM classic rock station on a combination AM/FM, turntable, 8 track from 1975. Still going strong, must be immune to dust!


----------



## Grandpa

Wreck since you can sing pretty good in the shower you should be an excellent blue grass singer. I like blue grass but the main thing I have discovered is you do have to be a very goo singer to be a good blue grass singer. No offense intended to you folks that like it because like I said I like it too. Truth is with all the electronics we have today people don't sing anymore. they simply yell into the mike.


----------



## Bertha

^Grandpa, check out the Old Crow Medicine Show. Bluegrass extreme.


----------



## timbit2006

I didn't realize there were so many metalheads on LumberJocks.

I listen to Metal. Thrash mainly. Some prime examples would be Megadeth, Motorhead, Venom, Pantera, Possesed, Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Slayer, Metallica, Black Sabbath, Rush, Joe Satriani etc.
I also listen to classic rock such as The Guess Who, BTO, Deep Purple, AC/DC, The Doors, CCR -There's just way to many to list at the current time.
I find that music really helps me get going. Every day I wake up to Motorhead, if you've ever listened to Motorhead you'll know why it's good to wake up to.

I have Internet radio in my shop connected to a 40W dual channel amp which goes to two ceiling speakers. They give good enough sound. I may put two bookshelf speakers on the wall by the garage door so I get sound at all angles.


----------



## Bertha

Tyrone, metal here. Slayer, High on Fire, Gojira, Mastadon, Electric Wizard, Pelican, etc. Love me some Lemmy too. Like bluegrass. Respect country. No rap. No techno. Like math metal, some speed metal. Like Sinatra and a lot of female vocalists. I'm all over the place too.


----------



## superstretch

Where has this been all my life?: http://www.youtube.com/artist/Caspian

This is some seriously good instrumental post rock


----------



## Bertha

Can't see youtube here.
Been getting into Ween lately.


----------



## superstretch

That's too bad.. they've been around for a couple years apparently. Its the most amazing things my ears have heard in a long time


----------



## Martyroc

When I get tired of listening to all the voices in my head or they keep repeating the same thing, ha, ha. I will listen from Metallica, iron maiden, motor breath, exodus, to Allman brothers, aerosmith, eagles, queen Pink Floyd, to adel, Katey perry, pink, to RUN DMC, Eric B & Rakim, LL Cool J, Fat Boys etc. It all depends on what I am building, what my mood is, or what part of the project I am up to. Every now and then I will pop in some truck driving tunes like, Nitro Express, the gear jammer & the hobo, phantom 309' white knight, & Convoy.

I have a wide range of musical preferences, but more than half the time I can,t here anything with the machinery going, that's when the voices in my head sing to me, LOL


----------



## Durnik150

I tend to listen to music that doesn't have words to it. For me it helps the music sink into the background instead of occupying attention that I need to be using for staying safe.


----------



## Chipy

Jeff Beck Live from Ronnie Scott's,Gregory Alan Isakov that sea the gambler, Zeppelin Physical Graffiti and Presence, Steely Dan the whole box set,Best of Tom Petty,Jean Luc Ponty,Sting any album etc…......


----------



## SamuelP

I like you picks saddle tramp. I also remember some of those bertha is talking about. clutch was a big influence when I was younger.


----------



## canadianchips

Music is the universal language.
PLEASE DO NOT TRY to PLAY RAP around me !
And when I am feeling low a good "Cajun Fiddle" music picks me up.


----------



## Bagtown

Bob Marley, Jimmy Buffet, Sinatra, Matt Anderson, Ramones, Joni Mitchell, Willie Nelson, Johnny Cash, Louis Armstrong, Cowboy Junkies, Bruce Springsteen, Paul Simon, Chieftains, Michael Buble, most any Motown, Patsy Cline, Etta James, David Bowie, Queen, Ry Cooder, Eagles, most Rat Pack, Great Big Sea, Bare Naked Ladies, Steve Miller, Sheryl Crow, Van Morrison, White Stripes, Alice Cooper, Beatles, Rolling Stones, Jill Barber, Roy Orbison, Charlie Mingus, CCR, Bob Dylan, Led Zep, Doors, Buddy Holley, Chicago, Peter Frampton, Gordon Lightfoot, Cat Stevens, BTO, The Band, Fleetwood Mac, Lynrd Skynrd, Santana, and on and on.

Mike


----------



## Bertha

Jeff Buckley if you don't tear up listening to him. He was emo before emo was incredibly uncool. He was so emo that he sang about dying then drowned himself. Really sad but his voice is otherworldly. 180 degrees from that, I've really been relistening to The Sword and Pelican. Maybe my taste is devolving but I used to dislike them, but now I'm coming around. I'm also listening to the first Big Business album that I used not to like. Some more White Stripes and Raconteurs on the iPOD right now. Bit of Old Crow Medicine Show. Some independent movie just came out/will come out that features a train trip with a few solid bands. Old Crow is one of them. Look for it.


----------



## Bertha

Charlie Mingus

Mingus, baby! Total genius. I like most of your list Bagtown but I absolutely hate, HATE Bare Naked Ladies. Isn't that weird how I can like 99% of your picks (especially the crooners) but hate one? Music is weird.


----------



## Bagtown

Hey Al,

We weren't put here to be the same Jana's like all the same things. Must be the Canadian in me that like the bare naked ladies. Curious if anyone else has hear Matt Anderson on my list, he's from here in New Brunswick. Awesome singer and player.

Biggest song play for me is Bob Marley and Jimmy Buffet. What can I say, I miss palm trees and rum drinks.

Mike


----------



## Bertha

Marley's a freak. I've got this one live Marley album; forget the name. The disc is bright orange and purple with Marley's face on it. There are a few songs where his technique is so out there, I'm just boggled. This guy didn't have a giant array of pedals; I don't know how he got those sounds upside down and backwards back then. Total freak.
.
Mike, you should check out Carson McWhirter. He's probably got the most unusual skill I've heard in a while. He's like a 12-stringer on a standard acoustic. Freaky hammer stuff, etc. Really bizarre.
.
For heavier stuff, Ron Jarzombek from Blotted Science is probably the most ridiculous. He does these insane time signature and key change stuff. I'm not a guitarist, so I'm completely confused by it. I'm a drummer and their drummer makes you want to quit.


----------



## Bertha

I'll go on the record that I don't like Adele. I seem like the only one. When my missus turns on the radio, I want to ream my ears out. There's just nothing pop out there for me.


----------



## superstretch

Loved Adele the first 14,000 times I heard her.. Finally, some talent in the wake of people like Kesha, Gaga, LMFAO.. and then the radio played her to deeeeaath


----------



## Bertha

^the voice is there, no doubt. It's all the imitation that gets to me. It's like any novel new voice I guess, Cranberries, Jewel, etc. Imitators abound. 
.
I'll stick with Slayer


----------



## superstretch

The other thing that bugs me about Adele is that *every* girl says they can relate to her. Really?


----------



## Bertha

^Yeah, I bet they can. Especially in West Virginia.

















.
Goodness gracious, I am a jerk.


----------



## superstretch

Wow.. yeah .. right there.. yeah you went there..

I meant more along the lines of 'I've never done anything wrong in a relationship, but all guys break my heart, but I'll take the high road' etc etc.


----------



## Bertha

^lol about getting heart broken (see above).
Goodness gracious, I can't quit!


----------



## superstretch

And for realsies.. Setting fire to the rain? I'm all about artistic/creative prose, but that's no excuse for being dumb.


----------



## BobM001

I'm just a sucker for SLIDE GUITAR!>


----------



## midgaoutdoor

Middle Georgias Rock Station Q106. Bon Jovie, Stevie Ray Vaughn, Van Halen, ACDC, etc


----------



## BobM001

When I want to get some "West Indian" influence in music, there's only one way for me. TAJ MAHAL 
Black Jack Davy


----------



## chrisstef

I gave my ears pleasure today in the shop listening to the entire Midnight Maruaders from A Tribe Called Quest.


----------



## ArtistryinWood

Blues and Classic Rock, Elmore James to Van Halen.

But gotta have some Foghat!
Lonesome Dave had some of the best pipes in Rock.


----------



## Bertha

Bump for some new metal/math metal bands to check out.
Been listening to a lot of Hella lately.
I'm talking some good Electric Wizard style doom metal.
Y'all got any for me?


----------



## chrisstef

Have u looked into Volbeat Al? Some stuff is super heavy some isnt … "A Wairrior's Call" is a killer tune.


----------



## Bertha

I will get on Volbeat right away! Thanks!


----------



## MT_Stringer

This is pretty good example of what I listen to. 
http://www.playlist.com/playlist/5069084939#
Enjoy.
Mike


----------



## dbhost

I like to listen to a wide variety, so no specific genre all the time. Mostly I play 1970s to present country, Contemporary Christian, or lately it's been Jazz…

What comes out of my amp when LOML drives me and the amp into the shop is typically stadium rock and country… Think ZZ top, Lynryd Skynryd, etc… By the way, did you know a 3 piece band, Bass, Guitar, and a drum synth via computer (yeah it's only 2 guys) can rattle tools off of peg hooks with only a Fender 25 watt guitar amp, and a Crate BX-100 base amp?


----------



## Bertha

That Crate is no joke, though. I'm not a guitarist but my college roomate sold his car to buy a mesa boogie. I think he's some kind of engineer now.


----------



## Bertha

.












.
Very unusual voice:
.




.
If you're a drummer, might think of quitting that; Zach Hill. Those bass triplets are one-footed.
.




.
But he's a total jerk, of course (NOT)
.


----------



## superstretch

Been digging Fun. lately.. The lead singer reminds me of Freddie Mercury. You really have to explore their music to get a taste for it.. but its good stuff the further you dig


----------



## Bertha

Stretch, that's some serious production. How do they afford that if I've never heard of them? Emo kids? It's very interesting, thanks for the heads-up.
.
Mercury gets lost in the AIDS. (G1-)C♯2-F5(-F6), are you friggin kidding me? Probably the best singer of all time.
.




.
Chris friggin Cornell. (F1-)B1-G♯5(-E6). Good God
.




.
Myles Kennedy?
.




.
My personal favorite Jeff Buckley. Guy with some pain.
.




.
But he's a bit dumb, though (NOT)
.




.
Guitarists? Ron Jarzombek.
.




.
I don't understand how modern metal drummers are so good. Blows my mind. This is a cover, ffs
.


----------



## hamburglar

I usually have the Wu Tang Clan channel on Pandora going when working on projects at home. So it's mostly them but also includes other east coast hip hop artist as well.

At work though (carpenter) I play the local classic rock station. Coworkers and I have an understanding that I won't play hip hop / rap and they don't play country


----------



## Bertha

^fair enough, lol. I like me some hip-hop, too; but I'm a little rusty. I was more…
.




.




.
No modern dudes can hang with Big L. 1998 free. NSFW!
.




.
Make Toni Braxton look like Whoopie. What, son?
.




.
For the burglar. Get sprayed with Lysol. Keep planets in orbit. Now you learnin.
.


----------



## SnowyRiver

Pop rock and country. I also like to listen to talk radio, politics, sports, etc.


----------



## Gshepherd

I am more into the Classical stuff, Like Iron Maiden, Queensryche, AC/DC, Dio, Ozzy with Randy Rhoads, Metallica, Triumph, Great White kinda stuff…. 2 sets of Bose 901's and a Carver amp does make for some sweet sounds…...


----------



## carguy460

Good call on bumping this thread back to life! Did I see Volbeat up there somewhere? I'm quite a music snob, so I'll try to keep my opinions to myself…but I'm in a southern rock/alt country/classic rock cover band, so that should give everyone an idea where my shop tunes generally end up…


----------



## Bertha

Jason, don't be shy. Let's hear them. I like some Justin Timberlake songs. There, I said it. I had a crush on the Go-go's. I used to work in a brewery and a coworker told me, "I'm done apologizing for my musical tastes". He was into some weird $hit, Big Black, opera, harp, etc. This was 20 years ago and I've taken his advice ever since.


----------



## Bertha

GShep, I used to be a big audiophile. Kimber 8TC kind of big. I'm a Krell and Adcom monoblock guy. Never could afford McIntosh. Ears shot from too many Slayer concerts. The old Carvers were really solid. 
.
OMG.
.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## chrisstef

Growin like grass with the mass appeal. Love me some guru.


----------



## Bertha

Guru v. Mos Def in a tangle, lol. There are few OGs left. I grew up skateboarding on a basketball court where the slingers hung. Powder then. Pre-crack. I watched this all play out in real life from Biz on; got my ass kicked once a week; learned to mind my own business; learned a bit about the snitch. Lake Charles, Louisiana. Good times.


----------



## chrisstef

It was thick like that a town over from me. I stayed away from most of the garbage but a lot of my boys fell victim to the powder. Some still think its cool, they're very wrong. 35 living with your folks cuz you cant stay away from the powdered donuts?

Mos Def is lyrically amazing. I still fall back to the first Wu album. An aside on the Wu … saw them with Rage Against the Machine, my first concert, i was 16. Never seen anything like it in my life. every stitch of grass was pulled from the lawn, the fence set ablaze and not one fight. Genius rapping with Zach from Rage while Tom Morello and Raekwon laid down the beat. Mind blown.

Carguy - i dig me some Volbeat. Guys got an amazing voice. Five finger fan as well. White Knuckles makes me wanna smash some stuff. Hell have a taste … gets real around 2:20.






The other band that still puts me in awe is Tool. I sat 4 wide with 3 of my best friends during a Tool show and didnt speak a word for 2 hours. Wife saw Korn before they hit it big at a club with 300 people. Opened up with Blind. Shes a rock goddess.

Do yourself a favor ad listen to Midnight marauders cover to cover in the shop. Youll have more funk than your adult sized diaper.


----------



## carguy460

I try to not get into these conversations because I really am an arse explaining why music sucks. But screw it, I haven't pissed anybody off on this site yet, so lets see if I can…

Country music is dead. Rock is dead. Corporate radio has forced so much BS down our throats that there is no separation between music styles. Everything sounds like everything else. Watered down, pop, cliche BS. I found out that the best music is the stuff that flies under the radio radar.

No more ranting from me…unless someone mentions that "somethin bout a truck" is their favorite song…then I might get rowdy. Lets talk about the good stuff comming out of Oklahoma…Stoney Larue? Yes, please! The Departed - amazing rock band, great musicians. Jason Boland and the Stragglers? True country music right there, straight from the mans soul.


----------



## chrisstef

See thats the exact stuff that i wanna hear Jason. Link it up if possible. There's soooo many talented people that fly under the radar. Your explanation is exactly why i dont listen to rap music unless its older. I started listening to seasick steve because of this site, lightin hopkins from this site, mavis staples. Stuff that i knew nothin about. LJ raftermonkey threw down a shop song of the day blog for a while … hasnt been on in a long time though. Dunno but it was cool as hell.


----------



## Bertha

Did Stef just reference Tool? I cry when I hear it, but I hate Tool fans (and maybe even Maynard); does that make sense? It's like Weezer; I hate the fans but love the music. 
.
Stef, dude, prepare yourself. Skirt Parabola cover. Meytal.
.




.
2:30 of Parabola above, you know what I'm talking about, Stef.
.
This $hit just got real after that Meytal. I saw System Of A Down (who I don't really like) open for Slayer at the House of Blues. I was sipping gin listening to "Slayer…Slayer…" during their set. I remember thinking that the lead singer was completely fruit loops. He reminded me of Manson; scary kind of. A band mate eventually pwnd a dude in Mastodon. It sucks to open for Slayer. 
.
If you haven't seen a Slayer or Gwar show in the pit, you haven't lived. The power behind the bass at a Slayer show will…well…slay you. It's scary and glorious simultaneously. 
.
Jason, saw David Allen Coe at the Mermaid Lounge in New Orleans. They sell one beer, Shaeffer (sp?) light. Drink it or don't drink beer. He played from a plastic lounge chair. 
.
Country is Sooooooooo dead. Rock is Soooooo dead. Emo is emo. It's painfully pathetic. There's nothing left. If you get beef, I've there with you. Take for instance, David Bowie, who I don't care for:
.




(won't let me embed)
.
White dude owning the stage at Soul Train. Analyze this $hit. Undeniable.Total ownership. Admire the confidence. Modern music is dead. Boring. Sad. Emo, wtf? Outside of the vintage, math metal is the only thing left that interests me. 
.
99.9% of music bores me. Jason +million.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## CLWidener

I mostly rely on Pandora. Never get sick of the Neil Young station.


----------



## Bertha

Neil Young +1


----------



## Bertha

1997 5ive Style. Turning point for me.
.


----------



## chrisstef

Seen meytal … unfathomable talent x100. I do love tool, yup i said it. The fans, i couldnt tell ya what they look like, i dont get out much in those public forums anymore, but no meynard posters on my ceiling and i think that a perfect circle sucks. Parabola, probably my fave tune. I can listen to that three track portion of that album daily. Parabol, Parbola, Lateralus.

System of a down … seen em open for mars volta. Lead singer def weird. Couldnt hold the Mars' jock strap talent wise. I was on a coheed kick for a while. Nothing normal bout that dudes voice.

@Bowie - now kids, in your dictionary of slang, make this one down … THATS swag.

Edit - Brochacho - Miss Cleo.


----------



## Bertha

Title NSFW WTF
.
The F*cking Champs (aka TransAm)
.
.


----------



## Bertha

Electric friggin Wizard. Get some.
.


----------



## chrisstef

Seriously she doesnt miss a friggin thing .. how many pieces is that set?

Champs - kinda remind me of cliff burton dave mustaine metallica but with more rhytm than lars.


----------



## Bertha

Volta, dude. 
.

High on Fire.
.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha

Tera Friggin Melos: Get a minute in for novices.
.




.
OMG


----------



## Bertha

I can't top that Tera Melos. I'm out.


----------



## carguy460

I'm glad I'm not alone…tomorrow I'll link up some good tunes just for chrisstef…and yeah, Rap is dead too these days, mercilessly raped by pop radio and left for dead. Tupac is rolling in his grave, alongside Waylon Jennings as "Truck Yeah" blares on the radio…

Al, David Allen Coe is a bad mofo…I envy you for seeing him live.

This summer, my band was invited to open for Asleep at the Wheel…that is a real band right there, rocking the old western swing for decades, winning grammy's quietly under the radar…I was pumped to have a chance to share a stage with Ray Benson…then our flaky drummer went on a bender, disappeared, and we had to cancel the gig. Drummer boy emerged a month later, baked out of his mind and broke. Missed a sweet opportunity and a few grand for a few tokes…balls!

Oh, and I saw a Neil Young mention up there somewhere…hell yes, Neil Young songs are perfect for cranking up in the shop when you're attempting hand cut dovetails…calms the nerves and takes the edge off…heart of gold, yes please!


----------



## Fishinbo

The music of the 60's and the 70's! R&B and alternative rock!


----------



## chrisstef

Carguy … really? who goes on a pot bender and misses out on things like that? Foolish i say. Get stoned and drum your ass off.

When i need to relax and concentrate i toss on The Band. Thats dovetail music on my book.


----------



## carguy460

Ahh, the band! Good stuff right there!

Yeah, that drummer was really not into the music we played and just did it for the $$...oh well!


----------



## Kreegan

Nothing. I usually put my earplugs in when I get in the shop and leave them in. I prefer silence when I'm working wood. The only time I get for woodworking is a few hours on the weekend when my 2 year old is napping, and I prefer to spend those hours as quietly as possible.

Rich


----------



## chrisstef

Rich - i can understand that. As the father of a 7 week old i havent seen the shop since hes been born for more than a half hour at a time. Took me a week and a half to hone 8 chisels. I went out and got a pair of shooting ear muffs with an aux jack so i can plug in my ipod and quitely listen to the music.


----------



## Nighttripper

Modern Country….on Sundays I love to listen to Nascar on the radio in the shop.
Funny enough, at my real job in the office, I really only listen to classical.


----------



## Bertha

I love me some Meytal, but you'll never see her cover a time signature bending song by Blotted Science. Time signature changes would make a good drinking game for really smart people.
.


----------



## Bertha

If you don't like Ween, you should really consider it. It took me many years to recognize their genius.
.




.




.

dude, Radiohead. Possibly the best video ever. THIS ONE'S FOR MOMENT!!!!! If you don't like Radiohead, just don't tell me. NSFW says, "titties" <insert>, no big bird, though. 
.


----------



## carguy460

Good stuff, Al! Radiohead is awesome!

How about a kick arse song, covered by a kick arse artist? A little Stoney Larue for a Friday night…At about :20 sec the vid starts:






Or, how about some Cross Canadian Ragweed from back in the day???


----------



## carguy460

And just for chrisstef, classic stuff from The Band…one of my fav songs


----------



## Bertha

More Tera for guitarists who like pedal work
.


----------



## scrubpine

Classical for me.


----------



## chrisstef

carguy - that song will forever be a classic. Especially this version, its my absolute favortie, Mavis Staples murders it. I can listen to this one again and again. I also like the version of Caravan with Van Morrison on that album.

A buddy of mine has been up to Levon Hlem's midnight ramble he used to do every year before he passed. Said it was mind boggling awesome.


----------



## hamburglar

@Bertha, not shy, just pounding out a 60+ hour work week and not a whole lot of time on the forum.


----------



## Bertha

Burglar, I won't use "shy" in a sentence with you again!!! I don't even have to click the links. I see ODB's stringy braids from here
.
I want to BE Chris Cornell.
.


----------



## Bertha

Especially for my Denmark friends (wink)
.


----------



## Bertha

Always makes me sad to watch the AIC and Nirvana Unpluggeds 
.


----------



## carguy460

Alice in Chains…Nirvana…yes, Al, I think I like you…keep talking, if you mention STP I might fall in love with you…


----------



## Bertha

Whole thing
.


----------



## carguy460

Remember when MTV was cool? Remember when bands were capable of playing "Unplugged"? Seems so long ago…


----------



## Bertha

For those of you that have ignored my multiple posts of same, please go to 1:20 and give it a shot
.




.
Anyone punk enough to remember Minor Threat?


----------



## 8iowa

Back in July I bought a powerful wireless router, Netgear 900. With the internet now available in the "Workshop in the Woods" 110 yards from the house, my son-in-law introduced me to internet radio. Now with a new set of speakers I listen to Sinatra, Martin, Davis, Bennet, and others of their era. Fantastic…......


----------



## Bertha

Sinatra, 8iowa. That dude is so strong on so many levels.


----------



## 8iowa

On the internet, go to www.shoutcast.com then search for "Sinatra"". Several stations will come up. I like "Street and Subway".

Enjoy!


----------



## oldnovice

Enrico Caruso … his music is music to my ears and Mötley Crüe for excitement!

My dad left me some original recordings which a friend of mine put on a CD.


----------



## Bertha

8iowa, I "cantenna"'d my shop security cameras and feed "the cloud" lol via cell as a backup. Ain't tech grrrrreat?
.








.
Redundancy, you know
.


----------



## oldnovice

Sinatra = yuk!


----------



## Bertha

C'mon, OldNovice The guy's a c*ck, but he can croon


----------



## oldnovice

Any of his contemporaries were much, much better;
Bing Crosby
Dean Martin
Perry Como
Mario Lanza
Nat King Cole
Tony Martin
Tony Bennett
Just to name a few male but there were also some outstanding females singers!
Peggy Lee 
Rosemary Clooney


----------



## Bertha

Nat King Cole
.
Now that's just unfair, OldNovice That's like knife to a gunfight kind of comparison. 
.
Man do have a point. Nat is soooooo strong.


----------



## helluvawreck

Bluegrass and mountain music. I love the fiddle, dulcimer and banjo.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bertha

^what Wreck just said 1000x. I didn't really get into bluegrass until I got to WV. I just didn't know the scope of the music. Once I got here, I was blown away. Don't forget the standup bass.


----------



## rhybeka

since I'm stuck with the radio, it's usually one of the country stations here (92.3). I've been thinking on a way to try to get my iPhone/iPod with my music out to the garage but I'm worried about dust in the electronics (even with otterbox cases) otherwise it would be a mix of big band/swing/jazz/blues/latin/pop/classical/country/old country/bluegrass/musicals/theatre etc just like everybody else


----------



## chrisstef

rhybeka - use a little sandwich zip lock bag around the ipod / iphone … keeps all the dust out of mine. You could even seal up where the aux cord comes out with a little painters tape if so inclined.


----------



## skeemer

Digging the Tool and Rage fans in the mix.

Lately I've been on an alt/folk trip and been listening to a lot of Mumford, Of Monsters & Men, Lumineers, etc.

Also a lot of Black Keys.


----------



## mmckee

Machine Head
Avenged Sevenfold
Five Finger Death Punch
Slipknot
Rise Against
Mudvayne

etc, etc, etc…......


----------



## DonBroussard

I usually listen to music in the shop on an old iPod Touch. The playlist can be all the way from bluegrass, to Cajun music, to classic rock (Boston is one of my favorites). When I want to create, I pull out guitar instrumentals.


----------



## KarenW

We have Sirius in the shop, too, and it's tuned to one station only-Bluegrass!


----------



## Surfside

I have my own little workshop in my house and most of the times , I use my bandsaw machine in making some stuff and it's real noisy. I usually listen to old Country music but lately I've been listening to Justin Bieber's songs.That is not so me and so weird too . I know I'm old but my granddaughters love him, you know. Hahahaha.


----------



## Bertha

plus 2 on the Black Keys. Surfside, I don't know whether to laugh or cry on the Bieber. The OP, Superstretch, is a big fan.


----------



## carguy460

The Black Keys rock…I really like their earlier stuff, and man that guitar tone is to die for!


----------



## Bertha

Jason, I don't know how they accomplish that tone. I doubt it's a complicated pedal (see Tera Melos) so it's got to be all guitar, soundboard, and strings(?). The Black Keys and The Old Crow Medicine Show really opened up avenues of music that I would have ignored through inflexibility. The Black Keys made a mark on my brain.


----------



## sixstring

When I'm involved in any kind of task that requires the utmost concentration, I dont have any music playing or I'm certainly tuning everything out…

Otherwise, lately I've been listening to classic jazz/bebop: Wes Montgomery, Thelonius Monk, Duke Ellington, Ella Fitzgerald and their contemporaries.

Something about the non-repetiveness of jazz has really caught my attention lately and as a bonus, jazz seems to lull my kids to sleep better than any soft/light rock on the radio. Gets the mind drifting I suppose…


----------



## Bertha

JC, I like jazz for the tech. Odd chord/time signature Jazz gets me going.


----------



## carguy460

Wow I love this thread…sixstring, good call on the jazz. Those guys are truly talented musicians. The sound of a C#maj7b9 chord really gets me going…and makes my fingers hurt just thinking about it!


----------



## Cosmicsniper

BTW, I have tickets to see Rush next month in Dallas. They've always been my favorite, but I've never seen them in concert. Can't wait!!!


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

It's all about the mood…

Pandora excels… I can listen to just about anything, cheap and easy…


----------



## superstretch

Glad I finally checked this thread.. Bertha.. How could you lie so openly on this forum? my love for berber aka the beebs goes beyond words such that love feels almost like a negative.

On to reality.. What kind of pistol is that? Sexy is too subtle of a word

Finally, since i worked from home today, i had Hendrix blasting (red house brings a smile to my face and if i could live in a song, i would choose bold as love). Deathmole also made the cut (sunrise July 3 is great)


----------



## Bertha

Lol Stretch! That's a Kimber Super Carry HD. It's a nice gun if you like the 1911 style. You can get into one for around $1500 which isn't much cheaper than a full sized Kimber. My only beef with it is you need a little takedown tool to disassemble it. Very stupid, IMO. I like my full-size custom eclipse II b/c it's a typical 1911. However, the mainspring cap is different than the normal 1911. Plus, it's so tight from the custom shop that it's a pain to takedown. 
.
Sniper, I was a Rush freak in my youth; got me into drumming. I take a long hiatus from Rush, then return with a full volume sample from 2112, for example. Even if you don't like them, their talent is undeniable. They've got it all covered: 1) vocals/bass, 2) guitar, and 3) drums (lol). It's just a freakish combo.


----------



## Cosmicsniper

Yeah, as a musician my appeal with Rush was their musicianship above all else. Each guy can be considered among the greatest musicians in the world at their respective instrument. Who else can say that?

But it's their creative use of meter in music is what's always done it for me. I used to be a choir director at church…and I'm glad we didn't sing any Rush. My hands wouldn't know what to do!


----------



## Bertha

Yep, the meter is it. I saw Peart at a drum clinic, oh God, many many years ago; maybe early/mid 1980s? Way before math metal. He could play two time signatures, one with each foot. And I'm not talking 2/4 and 4/4 lol. Now Hella, Tera Melos, etc. lead the way in odd irrational meter.
.
Edit: however, these math metal bands are pretty unapproachable to the general listener. A choir director or pianist can probably enjoy it, but it almost takes some music theory history. Rush, on the other hand, gave it to you on the sly.


----------



## Knothead62

*Strictly classical*- we have a top notch radio station nearby. I used to listen to oldies rock (50s & 60s) and oldies country (same time frame) but they changed formats to hard rock and modern country. Don't like either one! My Internet service has a wide variety but can't hear it in the shop.


----------



## Momcanfixit

Anything I can sing or mumble to. That nixes rap, heavy metal and instrumental. I put myself through university by working in bars so I can't stand any of the pop/dance music either.
Much to my family's horror, I usually listen to country. "Red solo cup, you fill me up, let's have a party!!"


----------



## Bertha

*I can't stand any of the pop/dance music either.*
.
Yeah, I'm definitely with you there.


----------



## JesseTutt

Today I have Celtic Women's Christmas album playing on the MP3


----------



## chrisstef

Cmon bertha you know you got the moves like Jager. I dont know crap about pop music but tgat tune is catchy.


----------



## markswoodcraft

classic rock

acdc 
zz top
beatles
kiss

i cant stand pop, rap or hip hop


----------



## RussellAP

I have a phonographic memory in music, so I just listen in my head that way I can still hear when the saws are on.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, I've recently been listening to the early albums of the rekindled bands that just can't stay dead and go on embarrassing themselves on stage. I haven't been giving enough credit to the blues influence in a lot of these bands early on. For me, Zepplin and the Stones are shockingly good in their earlier period.
.
Marks, I grew up on all those bands. I lived the Beatles, but now I don't enjoy the music; although, I recognize it for what it is…insanely formative and direction changing. The Beatles is like 10 different bands. Much respect. 
.
I live in the woods, so bluegrass streaming out of my shop just feels right recently. The rare passerby will often give me a nod. Not because I'm naked, because they approve of my musical choice.


----------



## renners

^ Is that Duelling Banjos by any chance?

Big fan of guitar based rock personally, Rush's 'Clockwork Angels' has been stuck in the CD player in my van since August (it won't eject). I'm only glad I wasn't listening to 'Test for Echo' when the ejector packed in.


----------



## Bertha

Renners, we don't even need banjos to duel here in WV, lol
.
That's pretty sweet having a head unit that can jam in a van. It's cool on several levels. It's like having a jammed 8-track in a VW bus; gives you street cred.
.
As a hack drummer, it took me about 10 years of not drumming to pay attention to guitars. I don't play, so I have a hard time picking it out of the noise. I was just coming around when the pedals got really advanced. Now I'm back to square one in a lot of the music I listen to.


----------



## renners

OMG Al, my van is a VW bus… does this mean I have street cred?


----------



## chrisstef

Renners -not just street cred, that makes you legend.


----------



## Bertha

Renners, are you serious? I'm not stalking you; I'm just a mind reader
.
I love me some friggin VW bus. A friend of mine has a blinding orange camping one. I don't know the official name for those. He's got a couch, a fridge, a little stove, it's phenomenal. It's like a tiny RV. He's also got a "Thing" that's some kind of Hulk green. I really love the older VWs. My mechanic is a big VW guy and I'm letting his skills direct my next car purchase.
.
I'm afraid we must have pics, Renners


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

'I can't stand any of the pop/dance music either.'

I don't like "pop"...

But, as much of a fan of metal to blues, I LOVE to spray finishes and sand to trance and dubstep!


----------



## Bertha

trance and dubstep
.
I don't even know what that means; but I will by tomorrow


----------



## renners

You asked for it:










'Vanessa' as my kids call it

I like the way a 13' plank will go in if you take out the centre head rest, and 4×8' sheets lie flat between the wheel arches.


----------



## chrisstef

A vehicle that can store a full sheet of plywood and a 13' plank definately deserves a name. Venessa, you're a peach girlfriend. I love it Renners.


----------



## muleskinner

The music in my shop is provided by an iPod Classic plugged into booty I brought back from SE Asia several decades ago. A Pioneer receiver with all the lights burned out and Sansui speakers that almost require a hand truck to move.

My musical tastes are indiscriminate (just like my taste in alcohol and women). I just turn it on shuffle and let it play. Sometimes I have to stop and cry (country music), sometimes I have to stop and play my air guitar (70's rock), and sometimes I have to stop and dance, and sometimes I have to push the 'next' button.

Last 10 tunes -

Acid Tongue Jenny Lewis
Love Ain't for Keeping The Who
Carry That Weight The Beatles
Taking Us Home The Samples
Streets of Philadelphia Bruce Springsteen
The Rhythm of the Saints Paul Simon
Jessica Allman Brothers Band
Summer Wind Frank Sinatra
All My Love All My Kisses Buddy Holly
Free Fallin' Tom Petty


----------



## renners

That Bob Ross is awesome, though If you listened to it all the time you'd end up like Jack Nicholson in One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest.


----------



## chrisstef

Bob Ross, Vanessa, Renners - the "all legend" squad right there. I only wish i could toss ole Betsy in that mix but shes long since gone. Betsy was my first car, 89 corolla 4 door.


----------



## Bertha

Renners, if people wouldn't lose me in the mix, that van would be my new avatar. Extremely solid.
.
Renners, I get daily mental references to One Flew Over. That movie spoke to me in ways that should probably concern my therapist. Nicholson in Hell's Angels, too.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Any music loving woodworkers who have a computer or smartphone with internet access in the shop, have got to give Pandora a swing… It's at Pandora.com, or available as an app for iOS and Android. The web version runs straight from a browser, there's nothing to install.

You can select preset genres, like blues, trance, or metal, or type in an artist name or song title, and the system will build a "station" around it. You can thumbs-up or down a song, or simply skip it. As you thumbs-up or skip songs, the system continues to modify the songs selected for the "station".

The free version works just fine, and it's really pretty cool.

I can go from Iron Maiden to Joe Bonnamassa to Gary Wright to 38 Special to Anthrax to Armin van Buren to Clapton to The Beatles to Dream Theatre to Bugs Henderson, all with a click of a mouse.

I ended up subscribing for $30/year to eliminate all audio advertising. The free version occasionally inserts a 15 second ad. I haven't bought a song on iTunes in ages…


----------



## carguy460

Agree strongly with Barry…Pandora is pretty awesome, but for me it took a few months of work to get it to "learn" what my preferences are. I think I confused it pretty good a few times…


----------



## Mosquito

I use GrooveShark quite a bit… I can search for music and add/play them as if I had them on my computer, or I can create a station based on the song, and it acts much like pandora. I do find that, similar to pandora, I'll often times go 10-15 minutes with out music before I realize it's asking if I'm still listening… I've also never ran into ads for it either. It's free, unless you want to customize the backgrounds, or for a few features, like cross fading, for example.

My music selection as of late has been quite random… Acoustic Alchemy, Jim Brickman, Linkin Park, Big Bad Voodoo Daddy, Cherry Poppin' Daddies, Royal Crown Revue, Random Organ music (love me some good pipe organ), some Holst… it's pretty much all over the place. I listen to the radio when I drive, and I listen to our… well, used to be "oldies", now they tag themselves as "Greatest hits" but they're not 'current'. They play stuff like Elton John, Billy Joel, ELO, Eagles, Chicago, CCR, Steve Miller…. stuff of that sort It's all over, but I generally stay clear of rap, country, opera (usually) and most new pop music sounds the same to me…

Lately, though, I've actually been watching/listening to old Top Gear (UK) episodes on my "music box"


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

"Top Gear" is FANTASTIC!

My wife loves it too… The three guys are great together.


----------



## Bertha

Mos, HTPC self contained, genius. Where's you get the drivers? Is the htpc guts in the top or bottom? Me likey alot.
.
I'm a pandora guy. Everyone was sharing my account a couple years ago and they cancelled me. I'd be willing to pay for a membership. Their "other bands like" is freakily accurate. That's how I find most of my new music.


----------



## teejk

extremely lucky here…classic country (willie/waylon/eddie arnold etc.)...get tired of that, classic rock station (bob seger, eagles, LedZ, etc.

there are five songs that will result in the CRANK on the volume…LedZ "Kashmir", Ted Nugent "Fred Bear", Don Henley "Boys of Summer", Willie and Merle "Pancho and Lefty", Marty Robbins "El Paso".


----------



## Mosquito

I bought the two larger drivers online (they're 3", but I can't remember where). They were around $20 a piece, since I wanted to get relatively good quality drivers for those. Wanted to do it right, you know? The two smaller ones are just from a $20 set of USB powered speakers. Having only 1 power plug, like a laptop, was a large part of this design. I soldered the larger drivers to the board of the other one. It actually sounds really good for what it is (being they're not $500 floor standing speakers). The the htpc guts are in the back (full height).










I posted that as a project when I first joined the site too: 
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/61561


----------



## Bertha

Very slick, Mos. I can't size the mobo from here. I see you went passive for heat and I spot an sata cable, same as mine. I don't want to drone on about HTPCs but man, you've just got to build one if you don't have one, fellas. I enjoy the $hit out of mine and it's running on a weak CPU. I sprung for the RAM and I THOUGHT I was springing for some fat drives. I'm getting up into 4TB, lol. My lowly CPU is still dishing it out with a pretty fat Radeon. I switched to liquid AFTER the build, which is something I regret. The liquid one is front and center in my den and I relegated the loud one to a closet. 
.
Mos, what do you use to manage your video? I use MyMovies. What OS are you running for media? Are you a SlySoft guy or is there something better? PM for a chat; I don't want to dirty this thread with technology, lol.


----------



## chrisstef

I understood nothing, and i mean nothing, from the lat 2 posts lol. I like Pandora.


----------



## superstretch

Is that a microATX or a mini ITX board?


----------



## Mosquito

It is Mini ITX, only one expansion slot. That board is running an Intel Atom 525, 1.8GHz dual core


----------



## superstretch

One is all you need! (TV tuner card, possibly).

@Bertha - got the goahead to grab some new hardware.. newegg's black november sales make it way too easy


----------



## Mosquito

In this case, I didn't even need one, but that board was pretty much the cheapest Mini ITX board available at the time.

I was doing really well… I hadn't purchased any computer parts in a few months… then I bought a video card last week, so now I have 2 decent extras lol Newegg does make it too easy…

I work about 5 minutes from a Microcenter… that's also tough for those impulse buys


----------



## superstretch

Hmm.. I'm planning on throwing together an AM3+ system (almost convinced to go Intel).. I'll probably opt for a cheap vischera CPU and then upgrade when steamroller comes out >_>. I already landed 2×8GB sticks of nice hi perf 1600 RAM for $50 shipped.


----------



## superstretch

Oh, and definitely scoped in on OCing an HD 7850.. Sorry for the double post, but it is my thread, after all


----------



## Mosquito

The only AMD that I own is an E350-APU that is in the mini HTPC that I built, and is currently at my girlfriends. The only reason I got that one, was because I needed the mSATA mini-pcie slot. A 7850 is a lot of card… way more than I would need. The only reason I just upgraded was because I switched from an ATI to an nVidia (5770 to GT 640). I wouldn't call it an upgrade, but I have do a fair amount of video conversion, and the software that I use can utilize CUDA. But… it may be going back, because that only works when converting to an H.264 MP4, and I usually convert to avi's… We'll see, I guess. I'm happy to be back up to 4GB of RAM for my video card, though. Went from a power hungry 4850×2 that I really liked (with 4GB of memory) to a 5770, which was quieter, cooler, and drew less power, but was only a 2GB card. I run dual 24"@1920×1200, and don't game, so I care more about the RAM than the GPU clock.

I feel bad for anyone non-computer savvy who just read all that


----------



## superstretch

Yeah.. I'll be upgrading this computer from an AM2-based Phenom 9850 (2.5 quad, original gen phenom) with 8gb of DDR2 and an HD4870. Its been with me almost 4+ years now (if you want to be awed at my sheer lunacy: http://zomgee.com/category/tech/carputer/ ).

I also have an HTPC built into a closet behind my TV.. made from leftover parts, its another Phenom 9850, 4GB RAM, and a 5770.. plenty for some games like Blur, Trine, and Magicka, as well as Wii, SNES, and any other older emulators out there. I have a 360 wireless adapter and four controllers, so its an awesome system.


----------



## Bertha

*OCing an HD 7850*
.
Damn, Son.
.
I've got a 6850 and it's waaaay overkill, but I don't have any games on my htpc, just movies and music. Then again, I have a nice Creative card and factory sound, lol. I didn't want to clutter the room up with all kinds of speakers, so my audio system's in another room. I should probably get a soundbar or some wireless speakers. Problem is, My house is log, so you can't run wires anywhere. Drag. I mean, I am in drag.


----------



## superstretch

Almost gone one this morning that newegg has as one of their daily deals (non-shell shocker), but wasn't convinced enough.

I've got an itchy trigger finger, but I can resist pulling


----------



## lysdexic

Pink
Nellie Furtado
Kesha


----------



## Bertha

^lol Nellie Furtado. I haven't thought about her in years. Pink is a dude. 
.
For those that like odd meter, check out *Blotted Science*. It's probably a big aggressive for many, but the time signature changes are hard to wrap your mind around.


----------



## renners

I like the way Radiohead have been employing two drummers on the last two albums.

If my Under 10 Soccer Team wins tomorrow, I will do a full dance like Thom Yorke on the pitch.


----------



## Bertha

Radiohead rules. KidA and OK Computer are my favorites. 
.
Anyone like Hella?


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

Bertha…

What does the dog like?


----------



## chrisstef

My dog likes ….


----------



## Bertha

Cessna, I honestly think he likes Christmas music, like Harry Connick (sp?), Jr. Maybe it's me that likes it but I have memories of him sitting by the fire with Harry on. Although I'm not a religious chap, I absolutely love Xmas albums, especially RunDMC, lol. I think he likes Tori Amos, too. I get all weepy when I hear either her or Jeff Buckley, so we don't pull it out too often.
.
I used to be a big audiophile, Krell and the like. I spent a lot of time in my dialed-in chair. Tuned it dead on with 5 channel and a phantom center rear. 18" Velodyne and a Mirage bipolar. All that stuff is like a memory now. I checked the prices on McIntosh's lately and hung it up. I just kind of got out of it somehow. I still love music, but it's usually in the background now. I do most of my listening in the shop now. I've got an iPOD in a little lamp at work. My coworkers don't exactly appreciate the Melvins or Electric Wizard, lol. 
.
Per Stef, I remember when Snoop's album came out. It was the greatest thing ever to me. Ice cube's first album was even more formative to me. About the only thing I've never phased through is dance, techno, electronica, pop, etc. I had a Justin Timberlake cover of a Brittney Spears song that I thought was really cool. Like I said way back, I don't apologize for my musical faults anymore. 
.
Modest mouse covers Slayer
.




.
Zeleny of blotted science
.




.
Rob of same
.


----------



## Bertha

Long live the Melvins
.


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1 Melvins.

I have been stuck on Modest Mouse / Ugly Casanova for some time now; i am not sure i am going to get past them.

This one feels good:

!



!

Mimicking Birds has some work:

!



!


----------



## lysdexic

T - dude, I really like your taste.

FYI - for those who didn't realize that nellie pink kesha bull******************** was ….....bull********************.

I thank Al for introducing me to Incubus a decade ago. Still a favorite.


----------



## Bertha

*FYI - for those who didn't realize that nellie pink kesha bull******************** was ……..bull********************.*
.
Lol. You're branded forever. My heart is branded by Justin Bieber. No sense denying it.
.
Other organs are branded by the Backstreet Boys.
.
Well thanks, Tony, there went $15.00. That Nightmares on Wax had to be bought. Totally new to me.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nightmares_on_Wax
.
As a Modest Mouse guy, I know Nate Lacy. He's a freak.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Scott. I've heard some of Incubus that i really like.

Discovering new to me music brings me great joy; i am pleased to be part of that process in any facet. Although, sorry to have cost you money Al.


----------



## hoosier0311

classic rock for me, but once in a while I dig country.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, I love a new discovery. I also like revisiting stuff after a long hiatus. I listened to the first Zep album a few days ago. Then some early Stones. 
.
Incidentally, my drum kit was a Pearl. Ludwig snare. It was owned by the drummer for the Johnny Winters Band. I don't know how my Mom found it, but it was an exciting day for this teenager. I used to hide Playboys under the pillow in my bass drum. Good times. 
.
Here's some new stuff, Tony
.




.
I wish all of these mathmetal bands were without vocals. I love the music but can't stand all the screaming. It all sounds like Pantera to me, which is very worn out.
.
Octopus. Freakish talent.
.
Octopus biography
Chilean instrumental act OCTOPUS got started in the year 2001, formed by drummer Cristóbal OROZCO and bassist Braulio ASPÉ. Guitarists Sebastián LAVÍN and Fernando DAZA joined in, and then the foursome was ready to fulfill their broadening vision of rock. All four musicians had academic training at the Projazz School of Music. A CD demo comprising 4 tracks was released in the following year: it was recorded in one day on a stage environment (without an audience). After LAVÍN left, he was replaced by Jorge BENAVIDES. At the time, the band's repertoire had been augmented, and with the new ideas brought in by the new guitarist, the band eventually went to the studio to record their official debut CD, titled after the band itself - it was 2004.

In the last two years, OCTOPUS gained a cult following in their country's underground rock audiences, mesmerized by their exciting and complex prog metal offering. Concerts gradually became more frequent. In late 2005 the band was signed to Mylodon Records with an eye on their following album "Bonsai", which was recorded between Dec'05 and Feb'06, released in mid 2006. Their Myspace blog is very recurrently visited, with public accolades from big names of the worldwide progressive/experimental scene.
.




.




.


----------



## DonOtt

I'm a classic rock kinda guy…mainly from the 70's and 80's


----------



## AnthonyReed

I couldn't agree more about the pleasure of revisiting one's perennial bands.

Although i grew up listening to punk i could never make a wholehearted leap into a lot of the thrash metal. I do like and appreciate the raw aggression in some of it but, like you said, the vocals come in and i am often done. I want to start singing along doing my best Glen Danzig impression. That and the countless sub genres makes me wonder if it is that serious. I am probably missing the point though, that is often the case.

I really like what you posted of Octopus. Listening to it kept reminding me of Primus but i cannot define why other than they get me to a similar place. I need to investigate them more. Thanks for the tip Al.


----------



## Mosquito

Last night in the shop it was Royal Philharmonic Orchestra. Two of my top 3 genres get combined by them quite a bit. Classic Rock and Full Orchestra. They've had a couple of albums that covered some rock songs. Here's an example


----------



## Mosquito

In response to the drummer videos… I could (and have) sit and watch Buddy Rich videos for hours…






He was 53 in this video… not sure how old he was in the previous one, but obviously looks to be a fair bit older…
And just listen to that bass drum around 1:15… that's with a single drum, single pedal… insane


----------



## renners

I don't get that orchestral arrangement of rock music at all. If you were a proper fan of Metallica (cut off denims, unkempt, with the faint scent of petunia oil/piss etc) you'd probably never listen to anything by Bach or Mozart and be repulsed at the very thought of your band making a record that your dad might listen too. Similarly, fans of classical music would probably think it abhorrent that an orchestra would put a classical spin on such an uncultured racket.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I assume that here are those that do not employ such staunch parameters in taste that are able to appreciate both.


----------



## superstretch

@renners









While perhaps a bit niche, classical and rock go together like bread and butter. I present Exhibit A





Exhibit B:




Or really anything else by Hans Zimmer (latest Dark Knight soundtracks) In fact, just have at it

I listen to OSTs almost exclusively at work.. and these are my favorites to listen to

(Also, the "are you kidding" meme @renners was meant to be humorous ^^)


----------



## Mosquito

I will also listen to Metallica, as well as Bach, Beethoven, and Especially Holst. I'm about a good sound, and if it's an orchestra playing rock songs, so be it. My music taste very wide. I even enjoy listening to Polka in my musical adventures.

-

Apart from the fact that 75% of what Hans Zimmer composes sounds extremely similar, he is one of my favorite modern composers. My favorite sound track by him is the one for The Rock. The MW2 game sound track was also fantastic… Exhibit A was broken.


----------



## superstretch

Weird.. Here's a direct link:


----------



## chrisstef

Bumped into this little tune browsing Pandora … kind of a bluegrass / jam band deal … Keller Williams & The Keels.


----------



## renners

I don't mind sound tracks, a sound track isn't trying to be anything other than a sound track. The only problem being that during the quiet parts, you inevitably turn it up, and then when it builds to a huge crescendo, it's deafening. Kind of like watching a Dirty Harry movie when the wife has gone to bed - out of consideration for your loved one, you turn the sound down until Clint is barely audible… give it a few minutes and raise the volume so you can fully take in what's going on and then BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! BANG! "Now you're probably asking yourself, how many shots did he fire, five or six, well punk, do you feel lucky". Chances are you'll get moaned at in the morning for the crime of excessive volume causing disruptive sleep.


----------



## Mosquito

The trick I always did to get around that was to turn up the volume to my center channel speaker. That helped to make the talking louder, with the rest of it not as bad. Helped level out the volumes.

For classical/orchestral/band music, the dynamics is what makes it. With out the volume changes, it would lack movement, and emphasis. It was written that way for a reason. These days the only volume differences are usually yelling and screaming, or playing and paused… I wonder why that is


----------



## superstretch

LOL


----------



## Bertha

Tony, dead on with Primus! I sense it now. It's the rolling bass and the opening tone, me thinks. 
.
Renners, I think I actually smell what you're cooking. I'm not a big fan of orchestral covers, but I admire the musicality. There are only a handful of Metallica songs that I like but their talent/impact is undeniable. 4/4 and Zildjians just doesn't speak to me. I absolutely despise Guns and Roses. When in college, I had a friend who scraped his front teeth across the bottom of a bathtub. Yes, it's imprinted in my brain forever, that horrific sound. I have the same response to G&R. To each his own, man. 
.
The Sword.
.




.
Mastodon
.




.
Electric Wizard
.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe

I'm going to have to plug Octopus into Pandora.

It's got what I liked in Dream Theater, and doesn't have what I didn't.


----------



## Dark_Lightning

Hmmm, I've seen some interesting bands here. I'll have to check some of their music out. I've only recently discovered Danzig. Guess my work got in the way of looking for music.

Mathmusic? I prefer my math with a pencil/chalk/slide rule/computer. Can't say that I have seen anything here that is appealing, but I'm open to it. The Sword rocks! I need to fill up my new iPod, so I'll be checking around.


----------



## renners

Axl Rose impersonating Elvis.


----------



## Biff

The music is usually going non-stop, even when the machines are.

Generally it is on Pandora or Accuradio. I like listening to the comedy. Otherwise it is on classic country or bluegrass.

Just something about woodworking and a fiddle that seems right!


----------



## Bertha

Dream Theater! You're a genius, Cessna. I forgot to include them. Obvious links to Blotted Science.
.
I grew up on punk, like someone above. DK, Black Flag, Minor Threat, etc. Just kind of phased out of it when I heard Slayer's Reign in Blood. 
.
Biff, I got into Bluegrass while I lived in Albuquerque after living in TN and now living in WV!!!! It took the Old Crow Medicine Show to get me hooked. Devil Makes Three, as well. I have dreams that I own a banjo. In my dream, I can play it on instinct, lol. I love bluegrass.
.
Thanks for the tip on accuradio; never heard of it before. 
.
Renners, that also looks like a famous LJ here with some interesting theories on life
.




.




.




.
For Biff; this is absolutely incredible:
.




.




.


----------



## chrisstef

Renners - that guy kinda looks like the offspring of Brett Michaels, James Hetfield, and a young Chris Farley. No coke in that guys system 

Another bluegrass kinda jam …. The Chapmans:


----------



## Bertha

Stef, lol at the nutria rat nests on the stage in front of them. Someone hit up Hobby Lobby and Michael's hard.
.
Really good music, though, despite the cornucopias, lol. I love that standup bass. Good call. 
.




.
Drugs are bad.
.




.




.




.




.




.
Great band. Disturbing video.
.




.
.
.
.
*Meanwhile, at OP's house….*
.
.
.
.


----------



## chrisstef

At the OP's house drop kick @ 4:30 is AMAZING…. ^


----------



## Bertha

^double barrel frontside donkey kick. Finest move out there.


----------



## Bertha

.




.




.




.




.


----------



## rlance

Motown, especially The Four Tops…..then music of the 70s like Tower of Power's "So Very Hard to Go", Chris Rea's "Fool, If You Think Its Over", Kim Carnes' "More Love"......and on and on…..we have an oldies station playing that great music !


----------



## AnthonyReed

The sense of humor lost in the jump from Slip It In to Altar of Sacrifice is what stopped me from joining the fan base. Although musically superior, being that i was to take it serious is what did me in. I am a silly bastard so i stuck with Circle Jerks, Fear more beer, The Vandals, DK and that ilk until the angst of youth faded. Nowadays i like my rough music to have more of a creepy vibe, al la Deftones, Tool, etc… I know it does not touch metal's intensity though.

Bluegrass:
I know of Old Crow from Scott and Al's discussion of them, good stuff that. Devil Makes Three is outstanding. I really enjoyed the Chapmans that Stef posted too.

Stretch's place is going off. I bet he could make a fortune selling pork rinds from his kitchen.

Imelda May has stand-up bass:





The Raconteurs:
If you are fond of Jack White, what he is doing in his solo stuff is pretty interesting. He has two entirely different bands one made up of all females and the other all male. The estrogen/testosterone contrast is pretty striking; he starts with the female band and then (1:05:00) wraps with the all guy band. Both are very good:





Too long didn't watch version - The Dead Weather:





*Al* - All that you posted from Tabar through Maps and Atlases is so very much my taste. That gives me a ton to go dig deeper into, thanks man! Seriously thanks, too cool. Now i am curious what it was you posted in the last spot (it would not play for me).

Weye reminded me of El Ten Eleven:


----------



## Bertha

Tony, I'm pretty sure it was more Maps. I definitely went through a DefTones phase. The only band that's been persistent in my listening career is The Melvins. I definitely do like Jack Black, although less so in the White Stripes. Just like Weezer, I love Weezer, but I hate Weezer fans, as a rule. Jack Black is a bit similar to me.
.
Lightnin
.




.
Mance
.




.
Tony, This Town Needs Guns is too emo for me, but you might like them. Very musical. If I even sense emo, I have to tune out. This stuff is pretty mathy.
.




.
I think is the M&A that dropped
.




.
This Pelican has a big of a DefTones sound
.




.
Cornell is pretty insane
.


----------



## Bertha

^my favorite thing about the Garden drummer is that he looks like he's about to coach a youth softball team. Dude rips, as they all do.


----------



## Bertha

I don't even how to describe this but it's got odd meter, so I like it.
.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, I agree with you. I like Tabar. I need to be a bit more proactive and inquisitive in my music but I tend to be a little lazy. Hell I am still stuck with Third Eye Blind and Incubus.

That is why I like Pandora so much. It (and this thread) has exposed my to me to more new artists than I have been for the last ten years.

Oddly enough, I have come to enjoy "John Brown's March" by Jim Taylor on the The Civil War Collection. I can't bring up YouTube at work or I would post a link.


----------



## Bertha

You're at work, too, Scotty? This has more potential to go awry for you than for me. We have a cooler. I had one case today so far. My theory is that they tried to bolster with drugs before enduring a family get together. Totally understandable. I don't think people will start shooting each other until mid-afternoon. Once they get a belly-full, the ATVs will be started up, then I'm at risk.
.
Pandora is how you score. I keep iTunes and Pandora open in different windows. Sync it to the iPod and roll. I'm thinking that a tablet might be really good for this system. Just linking through YouTube from a band you like is a decent strategy too. My whole musical tastes have shifted lately toward bluegrass. It just makes me happy for some reason.


----------



## JAAune

Music disturbs my concentration so I don't listen to anything when I need to focus. So no music is ever playing while I'm on the shop floor.

When designing and creating rough concepts though, I will sometimes turn on music. I find that a detail-oriented, analytical mindset can get in the way of creativity. If I notice that I'm focusing too hard on details some classical music helps prevent that.


----------



## Bertha

^I can respect that. 
Edit: Goodness gracious, y'all check out JAAune's website. Insane talent.


----------



## Bertha

Bump.
.








.
Doom metal guys look up "Om". Chubbed. Fully.
.




.
Matt Pike ftw
.


----------



## Bertha

This is the slowest thread on this site with all the embeds.
.
Some might enjoy Obscura
.


----------



## Bertha

I'm not a huge Cannibal Corpse fan but I really loved this doc:
.




.
Guy's fretless, ffs. No talent in these guys, right?


----------



## saucer

Bluegrass…


----------



## Bertha

Yes to Bluegrass.
Old Crow Medicine Show
Devil makes Three


----------



## Bertha

Black Keys
.
Incredible. Not totally bluegrass, but for Saucer nonetheless
.


----------



## Bertha

My favorite band of all time, The Melvins. Sharing the Big Business drummer
.


----------



## Bertha

Melvins
.




.
+1 headband
.




.
omg. This is actually a "Big Business" song
.


----------



## BuckNasty

i like to listen to southern rock, and some old school country…..no show jones…hank williams and so on


----------



## Bertha

+1 on Tyler. You might not believe that from my recent posts, but it true, Hoss.


----------



## chrisstef

Browsing throught he ipod today i forgot about this gem … bringin back the metal. That kinda mood today.


----------



## carguy460

Al, you would be pleased to note that my buddy and I rocked an OCMS song last week in Chicago, at Toby Keith's I love This Bar…it was a sweet opportunity that fell from the sky, even though I can't stand Toby Keith…by the end of the song, we had the crowd singing along to the chorus…

You know you have written a strong song when it grabs a crowd of people who haven't heard it before and makes them sing along to the chorus, led by 2 guys with acoustic guitars who haven't played together in a year…

Rock me, mama…

FYI - The Black Keys are the best thing to hit "mainstream music" since Elvis…a man with epic guitar licks and a badass tone paired with a solid drummer that has an off-beat rhythm that always resolves perfectly…That is the stuff of dreams, boys!

I will get off my soapbox now. Carry on!


----------



## Straightbowed

I listen to D93 out of Bowling Green Ky they play some great ROCK&ROLL old and new great station


----------



## lysdexic

I found it interesting that Bob Dylan wrote the chorus to Wagon Wheel but never finished it. The lead guy for OCMS (I dont know his name) finished writing the song. He appearently found it on some Bob Dylan recordings.

I have tried multiple times in my life to like metal but I guess I just have the testosterone level to pull it off.


----------



## woodworker59

I would not be able to live, at least not happily without music.. I am a guitar player, both acoustic and electric.. I currently have a Alvarez jumbo acoustic/electric and a Made myself Les Paul clone with original 50's wiring and components. 
I used to listen to Eric, Albert Collins ( absolutely amazing guitarist), Albert King, Ben E. King, BB King, any old King.. Muddy, Buddy, Robert Johnson, SRV and his brother Jimmy also very good.. love me some thunderbirds.. 
I write songs, and currently perform over 35 originals… 
I say used to because about 20 years ago I found Jesus.. now I listen to and play Whats commonly referred to as Contemporary Christian Music.. 
All this means is that the lyrics talk about God and not the devil.. Most new christian music could be playing in the back round and most people wouldn't even notice until they stopped to hear the words..
I play rock and blues, and even do some drop D tunings to get the good thunk thunk crunch.. 
I play through a class A tube amp and make it scream at 11 just like Spinal Tap… 
I appreciate all the old classic rock and blues, just would rather do my own thing at this point..
don't be a hater until you have listened to some of the new stuff out there, I believe you would be pleasantly surprised… Papa


----------



## lysdexic

You go Papa


----------



## Bertha

Jason is my current hero. Do you find that they are putting out talents in record number lately? I mean, those guys from OCMS are young! The guys from Devil makes Three used to play punk! How these math metal drummers can obtain these skills by their 20's. 
.
I guess I just don't understand how a band like the Black Keys can obtain that level of talent. How do you capture that historical bluegrass sound in modern times. It blows me away.
.
Scotty, you're not the first person to wonder about that. The influences must be so bizarre for those kinds of guys. 
.
Papa, I have a coworker that surprised me that he was into Christian music. He told me some names and I jotted them down on a postie; then went home and bought them (PirateBay); listened to them. There's some good stuff there. I'll have to check the other computer to give you the band names. I think Creed killed a lot of people on religious music. They might be the worst band of all time. I'd handle some jail to throat-punch the lead singer. 
.
I'm in a pretty impressed mood overall with these last 6 postings. Made my night, really.
.
Devil makes three. So, no drummer. Who's the most talented of the three? It's just totally outrageous to me.
.




.


----------



## Bertha

I just can't get past how much fun the bassist is having
.


----------



## Bertha

For Jason. Insane.
.




.
can't embed
.


----------



## Bertha

To Dreksau
.




.


----------



## carguy460

Darn good stuff here! Who would have thought I could have intelligent music talk on a woodworking thread? This is why we keep the Non-shop talk section alive…

The Devil Makes Three…thats some rowdy bluegrass stuff! I'm diggin it…

What makes all these bands so great is just what you said, Al…a wide array of influences, all somehow smashed together to make something awesome.

You know its about to get crazy when the drummer removes his glasses…thanks for that vid, Al, I like to watch entire gig clips as opposed to one song cuts…its kinda like getting to read the whole book, not just one chapter cut out of the middle.

Stef - that Dylan factoid is pretty cool. I remember when I first learned about that…I was hooked for sure!


----------



## Bertha

Bump
.
No band, no problem. Very interesting. 
.


----------



## Bertha

Another one man show. Insane.
.


----------



## lysdexic

That Gomm fellow is amazing. I had to show him to my daughter who learning guitar. Thanks


----------



## superstretch

Wait what about me and pork rinds?


----------



## superstretch

I've been running my music on 5-stars only.. Its come up with some interesting stuff lately:





Love Hammerfall.. its brotherhood/fantasy/dragon/good vs evil metal.. love it.





Flyleaf.. always good to hear from them from time to time





Greg Laswell has a great voice.. love a lot of his songs


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck




----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

By the way, in regards to the original post, I have eight speakers wired in the rafters throughout my shop. When the loud noise making machines are running, I just grab the remote and crank the tunes up. Can't work without music.


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck

I listen to all kinds of music. Johnny Lang is just what I've been listening to today. 
Tomorrow, who knows. I go for anything from Hank Williams to AC/DC, and so many artists in between.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I am not ignoring what you said way up there… have not spent the time to compose a response.

John Gomm = Fantastic. Thanks. Second embed did not take.

Fer now…
Raconteurs but not:





Edit: Johnny Lang is good stuff, thanks William.


----------



## Bertha

OMG Tony, that's a lot of talent in one room.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bow Thayer:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## lysdexic

Tony - I enjoyed both of those. Yet, if you watch the Yarn video, does the sax player doing anything? It looks like he plays a few times but i never heard it. I kinda feel sorry for him.


----------



## SASmith

How about some Split Lip Rayfield?
With Eaton's homemade one-string bass, named Stitchgiver, built from the gastank﻿ of a 1978 Mercury Grand Marquis and a piece of hickory and strung with one piece of Weedwhacker line.


----------



## AnthonyReed

ScottyB - He's just the eye candy; he is used to hook the groupies for the after gig party.

Nice call on Splitlip, Mr. Smith. Good stuff there.


----------



## Bertha

Splitlip is the strongest thing I've ever seen. Chevy trucks.


----------



## Bertha

Tony has a crush on the sax player, just sayin.


----------



## SASmith

AL, I'm glad you liked it.
I've seen SLR live a couple times. Always a good show.


----------



## Bertha

Pedals and odd meter. Can't embed
.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Tera Melos, made my girlfriend ask "what the hell are you listening to?", it's a keeper!

Al - I understand your aversion to an artist's followers, it can detract from their music for me too. I also agree that the Melvins are some of the best, they have that muck it up with your own sister vibe that is not to be denied.

Ohhhh yes, i love me some blues. If you like guitar, i cannot fathom how a person would not like delta blues. A man, his guitar, a tapping foot and a whole lot of "sit down and shut up son".
Mississippi John Hurt:





Or a little later down the line,R.L. Burnside:





.

Thanks but This Town Needs Guns is a little too 'cut myself' for me. I'm not sure if it is due to Dad never sodomizing me or what. My gender is not in flux so maybe emo is not for me, although i saw Death Cab at The Greek Theatre and enjoyed the show immensely. Perhaps i am in denial.

.

Jason i cannot agree more with you about Black Keys; even their lighter stuff is outstanding:





.

Scott you do not have to like metal; all the girls aren't going to laugh at you. You might try looking at it like this: its fandom is largely compensatory in nature. Much like the guys you see in their huge raised pickups, daddy didn't love them, they're cursed with tiny appendages or issues of that ilk. Present company excluded of course.
Don't feel bad you are unable to bring yourself to join their masses, just smile as they drive by and ponder how much they spend for gas each year…

.

Verging on being hipsters but still decent, Deer Tick:









.

Not sure but this might be emo, Bon Iver:





.
These boys have chops, Mumford and Sons:





.

Like you have never had a crush on a sax player… Kenny G. Now what?


----------



## MrRon

For me, it's kind of hard to find the right music. I normally listen to classical music when it is being broadcast on my FM, but then I have to search for classic rock or oldies. The trouble is; the right music can transform a workshop into a dance floor, where I forget all about the woodworking and listen to the music instead. Music is a powerful force in people's lives. In fact, music is number one on my dance ticket. I would rather listen to great music than do woodworking. Fortunately for me, I don't get a lot of good music beamed my way where I live, so I can still get some woodworking done. I only have an FM radio in my shop. I could get fancy and put in Internet music, but I choose not to in the interest of woodworking.


----------



## MrRon

Music in the shop really should be regarded as "Muzak" or elevator music. It should not intrude on ones thoughts when woodworking is needed. You have heard of subliminal messages, I'm sure. It might be possible to play a subliminal message over music to get people to think "good woodworking design". I don't think anyone is planning on doing this in the near future. Can you imagine working in your shop, listening to music and a subliminal message tells you to buy the Sawstop or any other tool? This is not fiction. It has been done and we don't know about it.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, that Black Keys lick is absurd. The drumming is perfectly mixed.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, some of us have it worse than lifted pickups
.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You are already one of the cool kids….

External validation is overrated.

Congrats at any rate bud.


----------



## paratrooper34

I have seen this posting for its duration and I guess I will throw in my shop music. I looked all over this one and it appears I am unique in what I listen to. Most of the time, it is old time radio podcasts on my Iphone. Stuff like old time horror, The Shadow, and all that stuff from the 30s and up. I also listen to sports talk radio and when applicable, football and Red Sox games on the TV.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Tony I drove my truck to work, same as usual. I've just always wanted one and that's that. Tool guys understand. No apologies for what you like. Speaking of which…Mike.
.
Mike, that's incredible. Old time horror, phenomenal. The weirder the better in my book. I'm impressed.


----------



## Moai

Wiggles…


----------



## Bertha

^

Tony, I was thinking about your compensatory theory and I agree. Many want to think that they've transcended our petty tastes, we don't understand (emo). One of my favorite songs on my ipod is a Justin Timberlake cover of a Brittney Spears song. I've also seen Slayer several times by myself. Music is very personal and it's cyclical for me. I'll get heavy into math metal then hear a Zepplin song. I'll go full bore into Zepplin for a couple of weeks, then get on a different streak. Not too different from woodworking.


----------



## rossboyle52

Bob Dylan, Linda Ronstadt, Crosby Stills Nash and Young, Neil Young and Chicago are whats in my shop cd player most of the time.


----------



## lysdexic

Al,

Tell us about the time you saw Culture Club in concert. I remember you describing it in gruesome detail and humming….

"do you really want to hurt me
do you really want to make me cry"


----------



## republic

Disco rules baby. I like bee gees and donna summer. Get funky down and out baby! AL would you be gettingg funky and boogy town with me baby!!


----------



## needshave

For the most part, I listen to talk radio, sports radio and on a rare occasion I listen to some 70's music. When I teach, most ask for Frank and Dean.


----------



## republic

needshave u eat sleeping pills baby, u make me sleepy. frank and dean is ice cream?


----------



## carguy460

Tony - lotsa awesome in that post up there!

Al - congrats on the Porche…sharp looking car right there!

I'm curious about your Timberlake cover of a Brittany song…my band sometimes plays an acoustic version of "Hit me Baby One More Time", slowed down…yeah, my first thought was oh HELL no…but when you take out all the crappy pop elements and get a solid grunge style vocal, its a pretty good song…

I'll likely regret making that admission…


----------



## Bertha

Republic, I 100% confident that I like you Tell me which town and let the funk commence.

ScottyByo, you could have done one better than Culture Club, lol. Who were those two black dudes with braids that got busted syncing? I wanted to BE those guys back in the day. But alas, I am white and 5'8" (cue cymbal crash).

No shame, Jason. I'll have to dig it up. I love when bands cover ridiculous music. There's a live Devil Makes Three album where a concertgoer screams out, "play some Slayer!" (which they often do, and I apologize about that). The band obliges, if for only a few bars. That's a sign of strength.

You need to have a few bars of both Slayer and Brittney in you pocket to keep street cred. I saw a local bluegrass band at an open farmer's market here with a big Orange amp with a Bieber sticker on it. I instantly knew that I'd like the guy…and I did.

Quick sidebar re slayer. I saw slayer at the hob in new orleans with system of a down opening up. Never heard of them. Their entire set was drowned out by the "slayer!!!" chant. I felt bad for them, especially since the lead singer was clearly out of his friggin mind. Now I don't, however. Their guitarist beat the $ out of mastadon's guitarist, a fact that I'm a bit torn about. I like mastodon better, obviously; but the victor underweighed the victim by over 100 lbs. Something to be said for that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I love when bands cover ridiculous music." - Me First and the Gimme Gimmes


----------



## Bertha

Richard Cheese


----------



## republic

Al we be funkin out right now baby! peace out and rock on baby!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Richard Has some swag!

*NSFW!*
The Dan Band - Total Eclipse of the Heart:


----------



## chrisstef

Al - Milli Vanilli …. and they couldnt hold a candle to the guy from Living Colour. "Ima cult of, im a cult of, im a cult of per-son-al-i-teee."

Funky covers …. The Gourds doing a little Snoop:





And the Gourds doing "Gangsta Lean" by DRS


----------



## chrisstef

And one more…. RATM covering Cypress Hill ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah yes Milli Vanilli; i had Terrence Trent Darby stuck in my head. I know, i am sick man having him in memory but he was referring to cheesy black dudes with braids. Gourds is some funny stuff Stef.


----------



## Bertha

Huge lol. Milli Vanilli, that's my boys. That Gangsta Lean cover is phenomenal. I'll try to find Modest Mouse covering Slayer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Show tunes.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

James taylor paul Simon etc not too loud although I like Foreigner ,Thin lizzy, America, etc Crosby Stills Nash and Young, etc etc etc anything not too screachy God I'm beginning to sound like my father LOL Kindest regards Alistair


----------



## lathman

anything but rap and church organ music…..that last one is funny since i have been repurposing pump organs lately…..


----------



## Bertha

Omg, look at that^ piece. I'm tearing up. Gorgeous.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Music is better than pie. Discuss.

Government Mule's cover of Cortez The Killer (Neil Young Orig.)

Dig it….


----------



## Whitewalls

I use Pandora on my phone and have a bunch of different things liked on the channel. Anything from Hank Williams (senior not junior), Buck Owens, Johnny Cash and all the way to the polar opposites of Korn, Slipknot, System of a Down. Definitely no rap.


----------



## lysdexic

Government Mule's. Never heard of them. Reminiscent of a Dead show. That's was a good feeling.


----------



## muleskinner

Oh Yeah. Gov't Mule. Check out their "Soulshine"


----------



## enurdat1

I like a mix depending on my mood. Mostly classic rock and jazz, however I have an extensive collection of hard rock, punk, metal, country, classical, pop, blue grass, and gospel.


----------



## oldnovice

*rhybeka* there is nothing wrong with country!

After all, that is where R&R started …. !

A phone cradle I made for our mailman almost 4 years ago!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Thats kinda funny Tony, i didnt know that the Williams sisters won Grammy's, i thought they only played tennis. Hmm go figure.

Even those who don't like rap know this one. Stef's on a beastie's kick.





I was having a funny coversation with a buddy of mine about the first time you listened to "Licensed to Ill". Mine was the first summer my parents let me stay home alone as a kid. That $8.99 cassette tape owed me nothin. Share your Beastie stories.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The only Beastie story i have is: That one guy died. But here is a Sublime song maybe it will cheer you up.


----------



## jeffski1

more talk radio then music but will tune in to 70's classic rock…gotta say im an early KISS fan…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I suck at cutting dovetails but i am pretty good at listening to music.

Joe Purdy has a beard…


----------



## mhein68

I listen to everything from Slipknot to 80's hair bands to NPR .... talk about diversity


----------



## lysdexic

Like the Purdy. Always enjoy me some Sublime but I don't practice no Santeria. Sorry Stef, no Beasitie stories but I did see Culture Club in concert. Long story- one that I am so embarrassed of that I am proud. If you know what I mean. Kinda like the day I total to cars in one day. Neither one was mine.


----------



## carguy460

I knew there was a reason I liked you Tony…Joe Purdy is good stuff. So is Hayes Carll:


----------



## Bertha

That Purdy is awesome. Awesome beard, too.

NSFW vulgarity











Playing guitar is easy


----------



## Bertha




----------



## AnthonyReed

Culture Club attendance and totaling two cars in one day …. The stories never seem to fall in line with the surgeon/pilot/family man persona.

Now that you have put it that way; yes, guitar playing seems easy as f*(k…


----------



## lysdexic

Hmm. Makes you wonder if I am lying.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not being accusatory, merely stating my opinion.


----------



## Bertha

Lysdexic is a fraud.
Or isn't he. 
Or is he.

Lysdexic might not even exist.

I just think he's cute.


----------



## Grumpymike

Oldies … kind of like me … and would you believe it … Boston pops type.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Lysdexic is a fraud.
Or isn't he.
Or is he." .... in any case i want to hear about the cars being totaled.


----------



## Bertha

If you ever wanted to know what Lysdexic looks like in real life?

Lysdexic is Dyrdek


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does he carry himself with that hip hop swagger too? Yo.


----------



## Bertha

It's friggin Lysdexic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That explains everything except the wherewithal to compose the monastery monologue in the mallet thread.

Oh, by the by .. Mephistos - excellent, Glengarry Glen Ross - fair. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, my life story is quite bimodal. Lets call it a come from behind story (have fun with that one). The totaling two cars in one day story is a good one. I tell you over a beer someday.

Al,

Happy Mardi Gras


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hear ya.

So, do you own *both* Limp Bizkit albums?


----------



## chrisstef

^ Thats funny … AR loves chocolate starfish in hot dog flavored water … and Fred Durst …. cmon show us your red hat.

The first one actually kicked ass. Counterfit was pretty badass. I caught them in concert with Staind right before they both took off. Aaron Lewis used to kick ass.





Drydek is no Tosh.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you saw them *before* they were cool? Is that what you are telling me?

Hippsters are hip.


----------



## chrisstef

Id say just as they were getting cool. Ive gotta say that Aaron Lewis' stage presence early on was amazing. Its seemed like pain came out in his song. I was also in my late teens, early 20's, so i was easily impressed lol.

Great stuff with the sublime, my fave is still April 26th 1992 …. where were you?

Im just catching up and like the Purdy stuff. Very solid.

One last one before i go …. hip hop flashback i heard yesterday …. this should get your hat tilted to one side Lys.


----------



## playsk8r

rush, the beetles, other sorts of rock and anything that I like and have on my ipod


----------



## lysdexic

Completely fuching staged still life composition but the sentiment is true. Happy Friday evening. A toast. A toast to my tune listening, woodworking, forum posting friends.

Cheers!










This is certainly one of my favorites…. in all its versions.






`
`
`
`
THe Lounge version





THe


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

I dont like to listen at music while I am woodworking. But I am Gospel and Reggae fan.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hey where did you buy that dovetail box back there?

Wearing a watch-cap while on the drums? He needs his card revoked. Nice tune none the less.

Ever emoting magnificent photographs…


----------



## lysdexic

T-

I made that bee-atch DT box. Its awful. No close-ups. I thought you were going to ask me about the outlet to the left. It's awesome. An electrician put that in.


----------



## lysdexic

BTW - who the hell says "emoting." WTF webster. I almost had to lookk that up but then I fell upon my two years of college Latin and realized the etymology.

Still, you are just trying to impress using big asK words like that.


----------



## ShaneA

Can we get an up close shot on the DT box?


----------



## lysdexic

.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane - no.


----------



## lysdexic

For Stef….


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think i heard it used in a cartoon once.

Who the hell posts the highlights of a tale rejoicing the past and then replaces it with a "."?

And why so stingy with your box?


----------



## ShaneA

What Tony said. It is all about the journey, and without seeing the box, I already know it to be superior to any DT box I haven't even dreamed of making yet. Don't be scared…


----------



## lysdexic

Who the hell posts the highlights of a tale rejoicing the past and then replaces it with a "."?

The insecure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Shy cool kids are shy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here…. my halfblinds:









Now your dovetails will look fantastic in comparison.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flea does not get enough credit….


----------



## lysdexic

No doubt Tony. I have never seen him some minimized.


----------



## Baileigh

" Death Metal (serious). Every once in a while, I'll mix it up with Sinatra, Lightnin' Hopkins, maybe some techie stuff like Blotched Science. In general though, it's the Melvins, Big Business, Clutch, Deftones, Slayer, etc. My fiance' has strong objections to all of the above. I do the above while woodworking, like below (so we all dont' get into trouble)."

You and I would get along just fine…


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## chrisstef

Fergie can make this big girl cry any day of the week. Jus sayin.


----------



## ShaneA

Those are unglued Scotty? Looks like you are more than on your way. In my brief, and I mean brief, DT experience I have learned that glue, clamping pressure, and saw dust help out. It is a journey, hard for me to keep that in perspective sometimes.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane, I actually cut the joinery about a year ago and just knocked it back together a few nights ago. I am trying complete some unfinished "projects"


----------



## AnthonyReed

"A" is the only side with any gaping to speak of. If you want to pretty it up Mauricio shows how to do it in one of his last blogs of his workbench build. The question is: is it square? All else is aesthetics.


----------



## Benvolio

I find Bach to be about right.

Don't get me wrong, I'm well into thrash metal, hip-hop, rap etc etc

I just find that classical encourages me to take my time and finesse every joint and every surface…


----------



## Knothead62

Strictly classical with some opera. We used to have a classic rock station (50's and 60') but they changed to hard rock. A classic country station (40's, 50's, 60's) went modern. They are going to merge country and rap. They'll call it crap.


----------



## JR_Dog

Classic Rock; love those long guitar jams.

Also, because of my love of guitar jams I listen to Phish sometimes too.


----------



## AlaskaGuy

I guess I'm the odd ball. I don't care much for music in the shop. I listen to conservative talk radio, financial programs and the news.

It keeps my mind busy sorting out all the lies and half truths.


----------



## Bertha

Scotty, lol'g at the Ezra. Where's Cowboy Mouth, lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I cuff my pants, others don't.


----------



## Smertie

Boy, the musical tastes are all over the map - and that is a good thing! When there is not a lot of racket I listen to a lot of different stuff but I trend toward what might be called folk blues if there is such a genre. Some of my favorites are Ray Bonneville, Mark Knopfler and Dire Straits, and Greg Brown. There is so much good music out there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gotta love Friday.











A Strokes cover:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## JollyGreen67

Any thing by Leo Kottke, Julian Bream, Carlos Montoya, Ana Vidovic, Andres Segovia, and Igor.


----------



## pastahill

Psycobilly rules this days, also punkrock from finnland like stalingrad cowgirl. Metal, rock and everything that bangs.


----------



## Airspeed

It's funny to see so many metal, rock, prog bands on a woodworking forum! I saw a similar thread on another forum about ten years ago and they got a little offended when I told them I listened to Rush, Zep, etc. times have certainly changed! When I'm working in my shop I usually start off with something like Rush 2112 and end the day with some Neil Young.


----------



## chrisstef

I love the voice on the woman from the Alabama Shakes Tony … reminds me a lot of Norah Jones (who i really like).
Ill give ya $10 to take a big ole sniffer of Papa Mali's hat, bet it smells good under there. That squid lid aint been washed in a long time id wager. Dude can kinda wail though.

Thanks for the post. Love hearing new music.

I was cruising home goin all west coast on it the other night … NSFW.




"ya gets no love but i thought you knew it, fool, you know how we do it"


----------



## hobobanned

Depends on my mood but a little Billie Holliday usually works wonders on keeping me calm, even when I'm in the middle of a glue up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That piss-pot hat oven cannot smell any worse than my breath.
You know how we do it - Nice and smooth selection Stef.

A little more smoothness for you, Henry Butler on the ivories:


----------



## chrisstef

Bought that alabama shakes album Tony … pretty solid stuff. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh cool. Glad to read you found something you like. New music is a fine thing.


----------



## redSLED

Usually during workshop quiet times I tend to switch to best-quality-content-possible news, interviews or talk radio. Here in Toronto, Canada my dial goes to CBC Radio at 99.1 FM.


----------



## smokie

Classic rock. Blues when I can get it.


----------



## SteveKnnn

I have my iPhone playing Pandora with a BT connection to the receiver in he shop.

Stations include: Michael W. Smith, Billy Joel, James Taylor, Train, Lady Antebellum, Natasha Beddingfield.

Probably listen in that order of frequency too.


----------



## chrisstef

Talk to me about the receiver you got there Steve. Is it an add on component for the BT?


----------



## Stephenw




----------



## lysdexic

Cool video. I miss my New Orleans days. Younger and more care free then.


----------



## SteveKnnn

Chrisstef, I got a Belkin add on that is a BT receiver. It thne plugs into the receiver, I use the CD input.

http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F8Z492TTP-Bluetooth-Music-Receiver/dp/B0047T79VS/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1365734068&sr=8-10&keywords=bt+dongle

I works great.


----------



## jordanp

+1 Diggerjacks
I also like to listen to Classical Guitar

Check out my little brothers Classical Guitar work
Joseph Palmer


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice selection Stephen, thanks. 

Your brother has astonishing talent Jordan.


----------



## chrisstef

Thanks for the heads up Steve, much appreciated.

I really like that my taste in music is expanding as i get older. I still enjoy some really hard rock and gangster rap but a lot of new stuff has found its place on my ipod too. Thanks to all for opening my eyes and ears.

"You hear Jimi, but you dont feel Jimi" ...


----------



## vikingcape

As a working classical guitarist (day and sometimes night job) constantly surrounded by music I sometimes just listen to the news when I'm in my shop. I have to let silence ring sometimes, just the sound of me smacking a chisel is enough


----------



## PaulHWood

I call my garage the Celtic Woodshop.

Saw Doctors, Black 47, Dropkick Murphys, Pogues, Off Kilter, etc.


----------



## Bertha

Cool video. I miss my New Orleans days. Younger and more care free then.-ScottyByo

Ain't that the truth. Kind of defines the city.


----------



## Stephenw




----------



## Willeh

My shop only has a radio, and it only gets one station: Classic Rock Q107.. so, unfortunately that's all i can listen to when Im out there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is like a unicorn sighting; glad you live. You are missed around here.

Stephen - You have fine taste in music.

Not sure about this one; scotch may help:





This one is gritty and dirty like Stef's sister before the operation. Maraca-sauced drumsticks:


----------



## PaulLL

I usually listen to Joe Rogan's latest podcasts. Look it up on iTunes, The Joe Rogan Experience, a lot of days he talks to really interesting people, physicists, doctors, ancient alien guys, other comedians. Its usually very interesting and thought inciting. I find it keeps me thinking, if I get in too much of a rhythm I find I make mistakes.


----------



## TheRoux90318

Usually have ipod plugged in to a tower with iheart radio ap blasting. Oldies 50's, 60's, & 70's..Motown..Heavy Metal and Classic Rock. But when my finisher arrives, she likes country..classic country mostly.


----------



## Tony_S

One of my favorite all time tunes…..and probably the best cover Ive EVER heard.






I think Ronny Van Zant would be smilin'.


----------



## chrisstef

Love that cover Tony. It served as the mother/son song at my wedding.


----------



## Tony_S

Awesome choice.
I don't think there's too many people around that can't relate to it somehow.

Stops me dead in my tracks


----------



## PineChopper

There's a wide choice.
Could be older country, German country, oldies from the 50's and 60's.


----------



## Mosquito

Anyone ever listen to any of the "Meets Metal" stuff that 331ERock does on YouTube? I'm not much of a metal guy myself, but they're pretty good.

I particularly like the Phantom of the Opera one





And the theme from Pirates of the Caribbean, mainly because I love the stuff that Hans Zimmer does


----------



## Iguana

You know you want some Yngwie with that… (2:08)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun stuff. I love when music gets slapped around in another genre.

Ska'd:
My mind on my money and my money on my mind…


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Understandably they are antiquated and are an acquired taste but for my money it does not get much better than Modest Mouse:


----------



## redSLED

Some evening finishing - I sometimes turn to Norah Jones with pleasure - her music that is.


----------



## lysdexic

Modest Mouse antiquated? Man, my perception of current is pitiful.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"This Is a Long Drive for Someone with Nothing to Think About" was their first album. That was 1996; seventeen years ago. That is fairly old, no?


----------



## lysdexic

Wow, I had no idea that they had ben around for so long. To tell you the truth, I've have just rediscovered music since Pandora.

So, let me rephrase: My awareness of current is pitiful.


----------



## AnthonyReed

*FACT:* Pandora is the best thing to come along since women.


----------



## Mosquito

I listen to pandora at work, unless I know what exactly I want to listen to, then I use GrooveShark


----------



## chrisstef

Here's a little acoustic metal from Zakk Wylde / Black Label Society doing Stillborn for our local rock station (before they went all soft wuss rock).


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the selection Stef.

Talk about "soft wuss rock" ....


----------



## chrisstef

Lol Tony … this guy was the guitarist for Ozzy for a while. The fully powered unacoustic is quite a bit heavier so I toned it down for the non metal loving crowd around here 

This was a station that brought new to me Mudvayne, slipknot, five finger death punch, Mastadon and the like. They've since recently converted to the rolling stones, dave Matthews, and more friggin Styx than I ever need to hear in my entire lifetime. Im a little salty about it. Actually a lot salty.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"I toned it down for the non metal loving crowd around here " - aww don't be like that. I thought the whole point of this thread was to play what you dig?

Just because i tried to bust Al's nuts about metal and ScottyB Yo said it hurts his ears does not mean there are not metal fans playing along at home.

I gotta agree with you, eff Styx. They sail in the same boat as Steve Perry. Merely my crass opinion though.


----------



## chrisstef

I hear ya brother the acoustic is a much better rendition of the song anyway but I wont hold back on my aggression releasing musical tastes from now on.

Im in the process of switching over to satellite radio in the car I think with the loss of my beloved rock station 106.9 we've now got 3 classic rock stations and zero hard rock stations. As much as I like Zepplin there's only so much one guy can handle. And .. and… if I have to hear Green Day one more time ill puke! Salty rant over.

Now for your a$$ kickin pleasure, a little Dio cover. Who doesn't like a little Dio in the afternoon?


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Mostly Baroque Music, have I told you I was born in Cremona, the birth place of Claudio Monteverdi and homeland of the best violin makers?

But I also like traditional folk music of many countries.


----------



## lysdexic

I love to make fun of the fact that this was my first concert ever….....


----------



## AnthonyReed

Really? Too cool.

I like Wall of Voodoo; Lost Weekend is another good one by them.


----------



## chrisstef

Lys - your are a stand up fella for proudly admitting to that one. I bet it would be rather interesting to hear who everyone saw at their first concert.

Me - 1996, Meadows music theater, Hartford CT, Rage Against the Machine and Wu-Tang Clan. Friggin epic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

'85 or '86 Wabash Hall, San Diego CA, Crabgrass and various other no-name bands. If that doesn't count then same year was California Theate, San Diego, Violent Femmes and a guy playing a ukelele opened for them.


----------



## Iguana

85ish, Red Rider, in the local hockey barn.


----------



## carguy460

'93 - Waylon Jennings and Willie Nelson…free concert in Littlefield, TX…I was 9. I think that concert got me hooked on live music - and music in general. I think it was also the first time I ever saw anyone drunk out of their mind and completely stoned…yet they still put on an awesome show!


----------



## woodworkerforchrist

I like mostly Christian praise and worship and hymms…but also like Christmas music yearround haha! Also still like classic rock, oldies, and old country now and then. Classical sounds nice too!


----------



## lysdexic

Red Rider - Lunatic Fringe. I great example of a song that should have never had a video.


----------



## Buckethead

Eclectic mixes seem to win the day here. I'm open to most types of music, while critical of all. Perhaps Bach is most conducive for inspiring traditional creative works, while MDC would be my choice for crafting a skateboard deck.


----------



## hoosier0311

mostly classic rock and oldies, once in awhile I'll tune in some country. depends on my mood that day.


----------



## watermark

Pandora radio tuned into classic rock or mellow stuff like Xavier Rudd, John Butler Trio, brett denen or anything like that. If I am doing yard work or something pretty straight forward then I like ACDC to keep moving but when I am milling I like to keep it mellow.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I enjoy your work Buckethead:


----------



## Bertha

I'm on a major acoustic radiohead thing right now.


----------



## Bertha

And I'm a Republican. Can't deny the genius of the band.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am a pirate. Radiohead is cool.


----------



## JuanGatico

Stone Temple Pilots
Supertramp
Alternative Rock
Beatles
The Four Seasons
Mozart
Isao Tomita


----------



## lysdexic

Abba
Toto
Air Supply
Thompson Twins
Wham
Kaja goo goo
Bananarama

and, of course, Culture Club


----------



## carguy460

Wow…Al returns with a strong showing!

Juan - Interesting mix you have there, I like it! Anyone who mentions STP and Mozart in the same sentence is OK in my book!

Scott - I don't really know what to say…

I do have the full ABBA collection on vinyl though…Not something I brag about, but its true…


----------



## carguy460

Guess I'll post my favorite band right now, The Departed…really good musicians…Song starts about 1:20 in if you don't want to listen to the jabbering…


----------



## lysdexic

Jason, I just reeled off the names of the most lame bands I could think of. I was fairly proud of my list.

Unfortunately, it reads like Stefs "Most played" in his iTunes.


----------



## chrisstef

Holy crap that made me laugh Scotty. Just "wake me up before ya go-go" and say something like that again, I don't wanna miss it.


----------



## Straightbowed

brand new Forrest Dado King 8" on ebay


----------



## roman

music

Ba

toven


----------



## roman

around fires with friends

earth as it should be and all its sounds

is purely perspective


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy Mother's Day Stef…. you mother effer:


----------



## chrisstef

Right back at ya brother ….






Just don't tell Lys that this video has Glenn Danzig shirtless, wearing lifting gloves and a steer belt buckle. We might not see him for weeks.


----------



## LokisTyro

Primus/Les Claypool/Oysterhead/Buckethead, Tom Waits, Opeth, Local H, Portishead, Fats Waller, Rolling Stones, Lead Belly, The Clash, Violent Femmes, Tenor Saw, Placebo, J. Hendrix, Social Distortion, Beck, Niel Young, KMFDM, Cake, Jimmie's Chicken Shack and others are on a random playlist that I sometimes listen to in the garage. I'm all over the place with music. Most of the time I'll choose a group by what I'll be doing. Harder stuff like Six Feet Under, Black Sabbath, Coal Chamber/Devil Driver, Dimmu Borgir for physical work, softer music like The Cardigans, Elliot Smith, 311 and The Cure for things like drawing out plans and such. And then there's music for the tedious acts and cleaning, music that makes me laugh to get through the tasks, groups such as The Bloodhoung Gang, Tenacious D, Mindless Self Indulgence, Frank Zappa and Me First and the Gimme Gimmes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No Stef, like this:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Solid selections Lokis.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Even if you're not a Primus fan, this video is phenomenal. The entire 5 minutes is a single shot. No easy task:


----------



## Jim Jakosh

Rock and roll and classic music from the 60's, 70's and some 80's is my choice in the shop. If I really into designing or calculating, I turn it all of to concentrate.


----------



## lysdexic

That Primus video might be cool if it had Glenn Danzig with assless chaps. Just sayin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tickle your ass with a feather Lys.

Eat your heart out Stef:


----------



## chrisstef

Awww dang Chucks got the grooves! Is that some sort of Dave Grohl/Ashton Kutcher love child on the guitar?


----------



## chrisstef

Get a handle on this hook … even you can look cool bumpin this in the 92 Corolla Tony.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think i need to make an appointment with my dentist. I mean seriously, how much could a nice grill cost? I got savings.


----------



## chrisstef

Here ya go Tony. $7.99


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ah yes, so i can walk it out for a while and see if it is a proper fit for my swag. Good lookin' out Stef.


----------



## jack4002

Music is my beat. Want to get my collection set up in new shop (moving). Have about 6000 files and need to set-up the files on anything but IPOD. Extensive collection of classical music mostly ripped from cd's (Van Cliburm,Perlman,Rubinstein, Etc. Probably largest collection is from the 1930's/1940's big band,swing,dixieland (Miller,Dorsey,Goodman,Shaw etc. A lot of stuff from the 1950's Gary Day, Sinatra,Robbins, etc. 30's/40's/50's are from lp's that i cleaned up and sound like they just came out of the jacket. very selected tracks after the 50's Abba,Carpenters, etc.
Not to get bored if you played the files 24/7 the first track would play again in 60 days. Still picking up a few lp's and working on them in the winter, but the old ears are not what they used to be. Restorable lp's are also getting harder to find.


----------



## chrisstef

Need a little help from the audiophiles out there. Currently ive got an old surround sound system for my shop beats but the thing is a dinosaur and taking up valuable bench space. Id like to keep my 6 speakers set up the way they are but replace the unit with something smaller. Capabilities to include CD's and an ipod aux hook up. Anything out there that might fit the bill, wall mounted would be a bonus. Its been a long while since ive browsed electronics and im afraid im a bit out of touch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I just use my Walkman cassette player.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No advice for Stef?

Bump.


----------



## renners

I want a whole album of this


----------



## dominikmatus

I'm listening metal, sometimes classic. Death, doom, gothic, trash, atmospheric, black, etc.


----------



## lysdexic

ScootyByo likes the PPO


----------



## lysdexic

Stef,

if you want to run 5.1 or 6 speakees then you will need an amp or an AVR to power the speakers. I have plans, albeit far off, to mount an amp to the under surface on my work table. I am thinking a platform suspended by metal brackets that are screwed to the bottom of the table top.

The question is what music/ files are you going to feed to your "dumb" amp? Check out *Sonos*. It gives you the ability to achieve whole house, multizone music controlled from your phone. Wirelessly.

I am going to install it in my current porch/pool build.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty - that post is hoss on multiple levels. Ill take a peek into the sonos stuff. I really need to get up to speed on all the optional wireless stuff. I will also offer the first nude cannonball once water fills that oasis out of gratitude. Might wanna offer up blinders for the kids though.


----------



## lysdexic

A favorite


----------



## AnthonyReed

Citadel de Yo is looking magnificent.

Who would have thought there was a rockabilly bridge concealed in Highway Patrol? Disguises are fun; shave your sideburns and remove the bandana from the hair of your rhythm player = Country boy. Very sneaky.

Last year's baking served fresh this afternoon:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The Lumineers!!!!!- YES! New to me in the last few months, and I love em.

I always have music playing in my shop. I can't do woodworking without music. My taste is very eclectic….but I has to be music (I don't consider death metal or gangster rap to be music). I tend to gravitate towards acoustic rock and folk.

Here's what's in my shop 5 disc right now:
1. Mumford and sons 
2. Jackson Browne
3. Dwight Yoakam
4. Macklmore and Ryan Lewis
5. Bebo Norman


----------



## carguy460

Big Red - good call on the Yoakam…I'm a big time fan! His classic "radio" hits are pure gold, but the new stuff he's been doing in the underground scene is really freaking awesome!


----------



## chrisstef

I was out picking up some blueprints when I seen this little guy last week. I went back and did a little search fu on it and it came back with positive reviews so I scooped it up today. At 2" wide and 2.5" tall this thing thumps. It features a 5 hour battery life and is rechargeable via a usb cord. Connects to your iphone, ipod, kindle, via aux cable. Out the door for $25.

Get some:


----------



## AnthonyReed

A friend uses this for Bluetooth linkage to his Samsung phone's Pandora, and swears by it. 
The Pill by Beats Electronics:









It does sound good when he plays it but i have not used it myself. Pricey i am told.


----------



## chrisstef

Yea ya know Tony ive got the Bose dock for the ipod but its heavy, sensitive, and full of wires. I keep it housed in the kitchen and it will supply the house with beats but if I wanna go outside its a pain in the ass to tote around so I scooped up that little isound jammy. Ill put it through the paces in the shop and see if it holds up to the dust. Good to know the pill is well endorsed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Carguy- got to see him live last year- good times….

Stef- I've got on of those to listen to tunes on the train…..wait, no I don't. That's against railroad rules.


----------



## FredZiffle




----------



## AnthonyReed

Here you go BRK:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Got tickets for September 27th at the Greek Theatre:








North terrace seats (green circle). To see Dr. Dog (above) and Nathaniel Rateliff (above) open for the Lumineers (above).

I bet that will be a fine show on a warm fall night.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## lysdexic

Thinking about going to Floyd Fest


----------



## AnthonyReed

You planning on hitting all five days? A tent, beef jerky and a pair of shorts?

Lots and lots to see at that festival. Wow.


----------



## AzNate

Down here in Az we got both kinds of music….... Country and Western -hah. Typically listen to country but love the oldies and a little classic rock also. All others… rap/metal/pop make me barf…


----------



## lysdexic

Just found out about it. Not sure. Maybe do one day this year to check it out then take a few days next year.

A tent, beef jerky and a pair of shorts?

You throw in a bag of shrooms and we'll be off!


----------



## lysdexic

A favorite from the euro-*************** music days


----------



## AnthonyReed

I bet that one day will make you feel old…. you'll be shaking your fist and the damn dirt-heads.

What's a shroom?

Nice version of A Forest.


----------



## chrisstef

Did someone say shrooms? Have tent, will travel.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Morning fellas.

Keep your powder dry Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We have very similar taste Anthony….your showin me some good stuff.


----------



## chrisstef

A good tent is worth the investment for that sole reason Tony.

Checked out that floyd fest lineup. Hippy heaven. Yoga, tai chi, shaolin kung fu …. Cant imagine having a ton of trouble rounding up the girl with scarlet begonias in her hair.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mhmmm, picking flowers.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

How about Ray LaMontagne? He and Mumford are probably my favs from the last 5 years. Man, there's a lifetime of wisdom is this song:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XRoS4ia0Sb8#t=93s

Don't know how to paste the video like you guys do.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here you go BRK:




###################################################################
Below the video you'd like to share:
#1 Click "Share".
#2 Click "embed".
#3 Right-click and copy highlighted text.
#4 Paste text into your reply.
#5 Profit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the RHCP because they have Will Ferrell on drums.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thanks for the little tech tutorial Anthony. I need all the help I can get.

Your not trying to californicate me are you? I like me some RHCP as well. It's funny because they make me think two very different stages of my life. Blood, sugar, sex, magic takes me back to my skater days. And I was probably the only one rockin Caliifornication at my Christian college. Flea cracks me up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You're most welcome BRK.

No, i have no intentions of californicating you; that is Stef's milieu. I hear you; Mother's Milk puts me in the carefree land of sun, sand, and surf of yesteryear. Flea is a force on the bass, no question.

Here is how the Halfblinds (from way above) turned out:


----------



## AnthonyReed

The sun is shining….


----------



## chrisstef

The weather is good ….

And so are them half blinds brah!!

Just finished up a rib rubbing session with some peter tosh. "Doctors smoke it, lawyers too …"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Because I can't" my arse! Those dovetails look better than any I've made.

Marley should have the tag line of this entire thread:

"One good thing about music…..when it hits you feel ok."


----------



## chrisstef

What Red said^. Im flat out impressed with them halfies T.


----------



## shelly_b

country, rock, and the best of David Allen Coe is always in the DVD player


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank ya fellas.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Atta girl Shelly. If that aint country….I'll kiss your arse;-)

Please tell me ya'll have heard this….


----------



## shelly_b

lol that's my favorite song on the CD knothead


----------



## RPhillips

Wow, I was kinda shocked when I started reading through this thread. I was expecting pretty much a discussion about Country music, but to my surprise, it's much more than that. 

I myself enjoy mostly any music with a few exceptions.

Here's what's on my current shop play list:

Queens of the Stone Age, Deftones, Brazilian Girls, Clutch, Skrillex, Knife Party, Billy Talent, Bad Religion, Bjork, Danzig, Girls Against Boys, Cage the Elephant, Slayer, Modest Mouse, Zach Brown, Violent Femmes, Good Radiance, Pixes, System of a Down, Mumford and Sons, Moloko, Crystal Method, Fugazi, Florence and the Machine, Ministry, NOFX, Miles Davis, Sound Garden, The Black Keys, Louis Armstrong, Pink Floyd, and the list goes on.


----------



## lysdexic

BRK, that was the song that my wife and I danced to at our wedding.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Straight-faced even.


----------



## carguy460

Huh…my wife and I danced to Waylon Jennings "Good Hearted Woman"...no lie there either. I'm a huge Waylon fan (pretty much a huge ***********************************/hick too)...


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My wife has been accused of being "a good hearted woman in love with a good timin man" more than once;-)

Rphillips- Looks like your taste is pretty eclectic as well. Only thing your missing is some country. The good stuff….not the "badonkadonk" crap.


----------



## pjped

Depends on the time of day and mood, but here are some that come up often: Sam Cooke, Otis Rush, Freddie King, Marvin Gaye, Muddy Waters, Dwight Yoakam, Waylon Jennings, The Time Jumpers, Levon Helm, Bob Dylan, Creedance, Lee Morgan, Art Blakey, Joe Williams w/Count Basie, Duke Ellington, Sarah Vaughan, Steely Dan, Classical from about 1780 to 1900. I find I prefer rock and progressive when I'm in the car, rather than at the bench.


----------



## chrisstef

Here's a lil metal mixed with some country …. Pantera's Vinne Paul on drums: (a few nsfw shots)


----------



## chrisstef

And a lil something else - Coheed & Cambria - Welcome Home: (face melter at 3:08)


----------



## RPhillips

BigRedKnothead, yeah, eclectic about nails it. lol

Besides a little Zach Brown, Johnny Cash and few others, I'm just not much of country music fan. My mom used to listen to it all the time when I was a kid, and I just never took a liking to it. I think I know the lyrics to just about every Alabama song that was ever written tho. 

Nice Coheed pick there!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmm hmm rock on Stef!!!! Hellyeah is new to me, i dig that song.

This is sorta fun. I am pretty sure that if TerryR were a drummer it'd go something like this:


----------



## lysdexic

Stef- I think I saw my sister in that Hellyeah video.


----------



## widdle

i was lied to about AA….apparently…


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - im pretty sure that band is a collaboration band with a couple of guys from Mudvayne and the drummer from Pantera but I could be wrong. Another catchy tune from them is drinkdrankdrunk. Not a ton of other good stuff from them as they only put out that one album I believe. Could be wrong.

Lys - lol. I hope it wasn't the one with the autographed undies.

RP - glad you like the coheed. A pretty underrated band in my book. The guys voice will throw ya off a bit but I dig it. They've got a pretty good catalog of tunes out there.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef- strong showing with good ol' rock'n'roll debauchery. My brother gave me some coheed, maybe I need to put that in.

Anthony- good call on the TerryR sighting.

RP- you did have a little country stuck in there. Alabama it a bit too cheez. Probably why my wife never digs it when I sing here their love songs, "she's been know to wear her pants too tight, and drinkin puts her out just like light…"Lol
Love me some Zac Brown band. Was jammin to him last week when I had my "toes in the water, arse in the sand." Don't bother trying to count the freckles:


----------



## widdle

^ lifeguard red..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehe. I'm surprised Stef didn't accuse me of trolling for camp nookie.


----------



## chrisstef

Maybe trolling for a sleeve of oreos to dunk in that tall glass of milk you call a torso lol.


----------



## AnthonyReed

BRK - That picture has to be Photoshopped; it's not possible that you sit still with as much as you get accomplished.

HAHAH … that dude going over the falls is in for some punishment.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol…there is some serious reflection off my torso. Pretty sure my freckles were spawning by the minute.

Anthony- it was the one day I took it easy last week…..and it was killin me;-) Nah, had a great time with the fam.

My cheezy song for the day:


----------



## planeBill

If not the melodious voice of my wife give me some Albert Collins, Johnny Copeland, Robert Cray, Buddy Guy, Guy James, Eric Clapton or anybody who know the Blues, really knows the Blues


----------



## widdle

^ Red..Your blocked…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hahaha….Widdle. That's what happens when you go to college in Oklahoma. The girls there love a man who knows the words to "Dixieland Delight."


----------



## helluvawreck

I'll still have to say that no matter what it's worth I'm still partial to Blue Grass and mountain music.. My favorite instrument is the banjo. I've wanted a banjo all of my life and my family finally bought one for me a few Christmas' ago. I'm hoping that one day I can figure out the time to learn how to play the dad blame thing. However, if I've ever figured out one thing it's that time is as scarce at hen's teeth and I sure as hell ain't getting any younger. ;-| I use to be pretty good with a harmonica for whatever that is worth.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Charles- I can dig some bluegrass. At the railroad where I work, there is a conductor who loves bluegrass and plays a mean harmonica (even on the train). Some of the engineers aren't crazy about it, but i love it. Makes for a fun trip.


----------



## Iguana

Catchy song, strange video:


----------



## chrisstef

Tonin it down a touch with a little jam band action by O.A.R. ... "That was a crazy game of poker"


----------



## widdle

Someone just turned me on to this 



version…Chick can sing…


----------



## widdle




----------



## AnthonyReed

Rootsy jam there Stef.

"...Chick *could* sing…" - Fixed for ya.

Love The Clash:


----------



## widdle

I thought about could, but sorta prefer can..all good..Haven"t heard that clash song….good one…Here's one for friday night..


----------



## steliart

most times tuned on love radio (nice oldies) and some times tune in for the news


----------



## AnthonyReed

"...I'll flip ya. Flip ya for real…." - Fenster


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Never really go into the Clash.

But I friggin love O.A.R. Great song Stef.


----------



## Bertha

NSFW


----------



## Bertha

Math


----------



## SebringDon

I've got a DVD player in my shop, so lately it's been the 4-hour Showtime special on the Eagles, which is chock-full of music from video of Glenn Fry playing with a band in High School to their latest stuff, as well as Linda Ronstadt, Jackson Browne and a bunch of others from that era of California Sound. The missus even convinced me a trip from central Florida to visit my mom in KY should coincide with their latest tour, which opens in Louisville, KY this Saturday… so I'm away from my shop for a couple of weeks, but for a great reason.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## AnthonyReed

^Nice selections. Particularly the last one. Thanks Al.

Congrats on the donkey status.

Hope all is well. Miss ya around here.


----------



## Bertha

This one's got some Tool inspiration for Tony.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Guess I've got an old timers taste. Some of Al's stuff is too negative or creepy for me.

SebringDon- Have a great trip. Love Jackson Browne. Here's how a guys pours his soul into a song:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good pick BRK. I like it.

Maybe this will appeal to your old timer's sense of taste:


----------



## lysdexic

Thoroughly enjoyed both of those last two songs.

Gravenhurst has a haunting sound. How did come across them/him?


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Pandora algorithm thrust them upon me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Haunting" is how I would describe it as well. Good stuff. Reminded me of Jeff Buckley. Guys heard of him? I think a lot more people would if he hadn't died young.


----------



## carguy460

How about a hardcore country song?


----------



## chrisstef

Good tune and even some G&G elements on the mantle! Look like ebony plugs. I like some country with a bit of rock influence to it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just for you Stef. All countrified and whatnot ….


----------



## lysdexic

SimplyRedKnothead - during one of his more tender moods…............


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ I'm beginning to see a pattern in you, latent but a pattern none the less.


----------



## lysdexic

^ Red is a hard one to figure, but I see it too.


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, not to mention that dudes playing percussion on a piece of OSB. Strong.


----------



## lysdexic

Al -Liked the Don Cabellaro…...... speaking of Tool.

This one never gets old.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmm hmmm.


----------



## chrisstef

A monogramed piece of OSB might I add. Had to really look for that one Scotty, youre a eagle eye.

T - you know I love me some Primus. Been rocking that since "My name is mud" and "Jerry was a race car driver".

If ya got 6 minutes, ill treat you to Maynard James Keenen and Tool. Lyrics included b/c no one understands a darn word of what he really says.


----------



## pjped

Tool was awesome.

And the Primus classic… what more can be said.


----------



## chrisstef

^ Scotty and I on the same page …. scary. Mind melding between us …. you might not wanna stick around, things could get ugly.

Seen Tool 3 times. Ive never been to a concert where 4 friends could sit together and not utter a single word to one another. Mind blown.


----------



## lysdexic

Johnny Cash cover of a Trent Reznor song. Perfect for him….........


----------



## chrisstef

That's a killer one Lys. He really nails that NIN tune from start to finish.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I caught them (Tool) once. Love Jones (Leisure-suit wearing lounge-jazz band) opened for them in the greenhouse of the Church of Scientology on Sunset Blvd. Poetic.


----------



## widdle

Apparently i wont be asked to have dj duties in ya"all's shop…


----------



## widdle




----------



## widdle

Off topic…But Heavy..


----------



## vonrow

I have a laptop that's online to the internet, and it's usually tuned to some station out of New Zealand. I should really be asked what I never listen to instead hahaha.

things that never get played on my radio… EVER:

rap, holiday, religious, and patriotic tunes.

those songs are like that horrible kiddy toy your inlaw gives to your kid… the one that makes that awful sound over and over and over and over and over and over…..

just…no. N O


----------



## lysdexic

Once upon a time I made it a bad habit to make (and lose) many great memories with this band along the eastern seaboard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^ Man, i like you.

Fantastic selection Widdle - Rodriguez is new to me. Thanks. 

Sunny slopes of yesteryear…


----------



## lysdexic

Speaking of Pandora algorithms, my bluegrass station introduced me to this fella. Dude can pick. Plus there is some impressive woodworking/luthier in this video.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony - when we have that beer remind me to tell you about seeing the Dead in Landover Maryland. Probably the best story I have.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That Béla Fleck is wonderful Lys.

Landover Maryland - Noted.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't Think Twice It's Alright [Bob Dylan 1962] from Dan Pick on Vimeo.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wow fellas. Thread exploded while I was playing choo-choo. Unlike you office jobbers, I can't post while at work. The FRA doesn't take to kindly to us being on our phones;-)

Where to start? Pretty much like and love everything posted today. Only thing I haven't heard was widdle's stuff. I'm baffled at how much we dig the same music.

Simplyredknothead- nothin but the best from Scotty. Had to share that laugh with my wifey.

Tool..sober- always dug that song. Takes me back to a college weight room.

Primus- he said "big brown beaver" and I liked it.

The Cash cover IS perfect. Trent Reznor is a very talented fellow.

My Uncle (a very good guitarist) turned me on to Bella Fleck.

And Dylan. What is there to say about the best songwriter of the past century? In the cover of "Nashville Skyline", Cash wrote, "Herein lies one hell of a poet….and lots of other things too."

And Scotty, this really is the song from my wedding procession


----------



## carguy460

I really love this thread…tons of great stuff being thrown down here!

Yeah, that OSB stompbox is pretty sweet…I need to make me one someday.

Hayes Carll isn't for everyone, he's got a pretty unique singing style, but I like him. Might notice the guitarist in this video is the same dude rocking the telecaster in the Jason Eady vid I posted earlier…killer player!


----------



## carguy460

And now for something completely different…


----------



## Iguana

NSFW:


----------



## widdle

The rythm makes me want to groove..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Jason. Hayes Carll is new to me, but I like it. My fav rock/bluegrass band has gotta be these guys:
//www.youtube.com/embed/haTw-xM6Vx0
I'm not really sure what "Cross Canadian Ragweed" is, but it might be the stuff my college coach was taking about when he said, "stay away from the wacky weed."

STP is good stuff. I listen to a lot of music well before I was born, but sometimes I am stuck in the 90's. My fav 90's band that nobody's heard of….the Refreshments. They mostly sing about getting drunk in Mexico. What's not to like?
//www.youtube.com/embed/wuHCmRV6zDU


----------



## AnthonyReed

Widdle - That is one terrifying break.

Hayes Carll's bassist is one energetic lady, i tell ya.

Red when did these guys start singing country?









Cross Canadian Ragweed now, huh?


----------



## lysdexic

Are those the Nelson brothers?

BRK - I have that Refreshments CD but never got much further than "Banditos"


----------



## widdle

I used to tap one of there girlfriends…scary


----------



## widdle

Red..More hits please..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nelson!....friggin lol. The resemblance is definitely there.

Scotty, you gotta toss "Fizzy, fuzzy, big and buzzy" back in your player someday. That album is the shizzle. They have a bit of a cult following. But they broke up. The singer later formed Roger Clyne and the Peacemakers. Pretty good as well.

This is what I listen to when the wifey makes me sleep in the shed;-)


----------



## fredj

WNCW out of Spindale NC. They play everything (well almost) and you can find them on the web.


----------



## carguy460

Red - you stumbled upon the band that made me open my eyes to music and realize there is more to it than just radio hits…I know those Ragweed guys quite well, but unfortunately the band broke up a few years back. The lead singer and bassist started a new band, a "red dirt music supergroup" if you will…check em out, they are called The Departed:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice Jason. I like "the other CCR" as well. Didn't even know they broke up though. I'm out of the loop. I think these guys have been playing in my truck for two years now:






I read this quote about Mumford and Sons: "Show me another band who plays with that much passion, and I'll show you the 2nd best band to come out in the past decade."


----------



## AnthonyReed

You've had Nelson seconds? That is so full of excellence…

Mumford & Sons are fantastic, brilliant live.

A couple more for you BRK.

Another offering by Isakov:
//www.youtube.com/embed/rO_FTaWGxBc

Turtle Giant:
//www.youtube.com/embed/f2JoWrmEn-Y

Nothing new but it was a full holiday week. Books were showing their talents on Saturday:


----------



## lysdexic

Is that what you do in all your free time Tony? Build bridge-like structures with books? There has to be a story here.


----------



## Iguana

Some vintage iron:






Iron Maiden, that is…


----------



## chrisstef

Pretty sure Tony found Narnia. Even library's on the west coast are hip.

Love me some Maiden. I needed to run to the hills this weekend to escape the heat. Or to central AC. Whatever.

This had me working OT in the shop over the weekend.


----------



## carguy460

Wow…Stef with the DMX…that takes me back to high school days. We would walk the halls and do the DMX "bark" at each other…


----------



## chrisstef

Lol we musta went to the same school. I hadn't heard X in years. Popped it into Pandora and away I went. I was feelin all gangster. Good thing no one walked into my shop at that moment, I might have had to pistol whip a sucka.


----------



## AnthonyReed

No story and not my doing Scott. It was in The Last Book Store on 5th and Spring St. in Los Angeles.

Gangster rapping woodwork has to be a sight to see…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Slow it down Stef, don't be so angry….


----------



## DJHwoodwerks

Howdy all! I have the KJV Bible on my phone and either wear headphones or pug my PC speakers into my phone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding DJH. Rock on.


----------



## chrisstef

I can dig on that collie man tune T. I wasnt expecting what i heard from the pic. Kinda rasta. Acoustic. But cholo on the surface. Sensey. Mmhmm.


----------



## widdle




----------



## AnthonyReed

Hmm.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

DJH- I don't do the Bible on tape, but I do like me Christian rock music. Most of the harder stuff I listen to is Christian. My fav:


----------



## Circleswoodshop

This might be one of my favorite post in the world. The combination of wood working and music. I myself go from death metal to blues, grunge era to prog rock, swing to rock and roll, guitar to trance. Some of my favorite artist include: John Lee Hooker, Lightin Hopkins, Muddy Water, Alvin Youngblood Hart, Anything from Devin Townsend, Opeth, Katatonia, Dinosaur jr, Yes, all of the 80's hair bands, Tori Amos, and well most everything else. I've come to realize that most of the music I enjoy is what is being played on broadcast radio!

I did notice way earlier in this thread that Bertha, listed Death metal and Lightin Hopkins in the same sentence. I think I need to get to know that person!


----------



## lysdexic

Circles - interacting with Al (Bertha) is a real pleasure. He might be the smartest person I have ever met. BUt like most of us his axis is on a tilt and wonderfully conflicted.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Iguana

Did someone say "hair band"?


----------



## jordanp

This song has been stuck in my head and for once i'm actually enjoying having a song stuck in my head..

*Marmalade, I've Been Around Too Long*


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Circles- Nice post. Woodworking and music have been the two things I get the most passionate about. They don't even feel like work.

Scotty- your description of Al is tag line worthy. Sorry I missed the days he was active on Ljs.

Jordan- never even heard of Marmalade.


----------



## Iguana

Glam starts here:






Noddy's a bit older now…


----------



## Circleswoodshop

Dude, never blinked!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn nice selection Jordan. 

I have not witnessed something so glamorous as that Mark. It makes me want to grow sideburns.

I don't believe anyone here will dig this but it gives the voices in my head warm-fuzzies. I am posting them in efforts to ingrain them to memory (is that redundant?). Nothing to see here.


----------



## Circleswoodshop

Now for something completely different. I've been listening to everything this guy has done for many years.

Devin Townsend.


----------



## Circleswoodshop

And this track:


----------



## jordanp

One step ahead of you Anthony I already grew my side burns


----------



## AnthonyReed

And damn fine burns they are.


----------



## lysdexic

Really enjoyed the Alt J Tony. I can't seem to post from my,tablet but check out their KEXP live video


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have and man I like them.


----------



## jordanp

Hehe here they are in all their glory (before I tamed them)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Tony, I like those guys too. I mean, not bad for white guys.
You Cali boys are so hip. If you heard Omaha radio you would pitty me. This came on the classic rock station today. Uhhh. Had to put the Mumford disc back in….makes me miss the Boulder stations I got in CO.


----------



## lysdexic

Well Tony, you just made these dudes (and Apple) a couple coins. I dove in bought the album. I've only bought a couple full albums in the past few years.

Cool cover art too. The blonde dude strongly reminds me of Al.










Thanks


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am no hippster BRK; not one v-neck t-shirt in my possession.

It was not my aim to be a conduit of expenditure but glad that you enjoyed it Scott.


----------



## lysdexic

Enabler!


----------



## Bogeyguy

Mostly Doo ***************, late 50's early 60's. Some of the classic CW, Waylon, Willie, Cash, Cline. Throw some Sinatra on occasionally.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are playing at the Palladium Aug 28th; a general admission venue. I bought two, they have to be good live.

Oh, and eff Ticketmaster and their service charge. Still.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This is my fav artist Pandora turned me onto. Love this song. Reminds me of packing up everything I own, wife and baby…and moving to the midwest. Didn't know a soul in this town. Our little adventure.


----------



## lysdexic

Red - I am a fan of that song as well. I thought it was Mumford & Sons for the longest time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great selection Red and it now has an association to you wired in my head. To flesh-out the affiliation, where was the origin of the exodus?


----------



## eao2012

Red that's a great song choice. Last week, my fiancé and I watched the movie, "The Intouchables" which was great by the way, highly recommended. Anyways thats aside from the point. The music in it was beautiful and the man that did most of the music for that movie was a composer named Ludovico Einaudi (spelling?). It's kind of a more contemporary, classical type of music. That's the best way I can describe it. I have had pandora create a station for him and I have discovered a new taste in music. I had that playing on my phone all day Saturday at my shop and it makes me just relax and feel the music. Good stuff to hand plane wood to.


----------



## welcon

Channel 59 on Sirius the Highway ( Country )


----------



## chrisstef

Smoothing your way into a Monday with a little Outkast. Let the horns blow …..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Indeed, a smooth start to my day. Thanks Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Maroon- Gonna have to check that movie and music out.

Tony- I'm from northern CO. Not a bad place to live, but I had too much stuff draggin me down there. Took a promotion with the railroad and moved closer to my wife's fam. (Jeezz it's been 8 years ago now). One of the better decisions I've made. 
Unforeseen woodworking upside…..traded the land of lodge-pole pines for the mecca of white oak and walnut.

Fitting song from one of my fav. singer/songwriters. Love the metaphor (ignore the bizarre youtube video)


----------



## jordanp

Always a favorite


----------



## lysdexic

Yo T,

I spend the last few days listening to Alt J. You know when you come across an album that just resonates. This is it for me. It will be the music of 2013 for me.

Thank you,

Scott


----------



## AnthonyReed

You got it daddy-o. Glad you dig them. It makes me happy that they sit so well with you.

I'll let you know how they are in concert.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Might have to check out that album fellas. I did buy the Philip Phillips album ($5 download on amazon). It's alright, but "home" is definitely the best song.

"Music of 2013 for me" Each year, shoot each furniture build seem to have a theme song/album for me. Last year my shop album was Mumford and sons "Babel."

This year is probably Macklemore's "The Heist." The first hip-hop album I've bought in a decade. Ironically recommended by a "Christian" musician. While "thrift shop" is hilarious, it bums me out if that's the only song people know. The rest of the album is great. 
This my fav song. Gets me fired up. Makes me believe hacks like me can achieve something if they put in the work:


----------



## Iguana




----------



## Iguana




----------



## Iguana

Just clearing my sinuses. Back to your regularly scheduled programming…


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Clash, much like the Ramones, are perennials.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hitting rock bottom never sounded so good. This guys got a gift.


----------



## RPhillips

I seen a little Don Caballero back there…Nice!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play Red, thanks.

"This guys got a gift." - You're talking about the hobo beard right? I totally agree, it's hoss.


----------



## chrisstef

Soft side stylings …..


----------



## darinS

Been having this go through my head for the last 3 days!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good pick there Stef.

The video of Brett Dennen did not play on this PC and from the audio I would have sworn it was Matthew Shultz of Cage the Elephant:





Darin - I miss Dr. Demento.


----------



## chrisstef

You aint missing nothing. Kinda looks like BigRed if someone squished him down about a foot n a half.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohh snap. Come on, I'm goofy lookin….but I'm not as ugly as that dude…lol

Since we're on the "hobo" theme. A little Glen Hansard. I really dig this movie and soundtrack from a few years back. The street musicians in Omaha don't sound nearly as good.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like it BRK. Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like me some Weezer, they are all loving, sensitive and whatnot…


----------



## chrisstef

Just be careful, those guys destroy sweaters T. Not that you look like a sweater guy but you know …

Got down with a little bit of this on my travels this morning:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah, but they destroy them in a loving and caring way so it is alright.


----------



## carguy460

Awesome call with some Steve Earle…not a big fan of his world views, but a huge fan of his music and talent. Definitely on my list of people to meet before I die.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jason! How the hell are you? Is it still melt-your-face hot back there?


----------



## carguy460

Eh, not too bad here…it was pretty damn hot last week, but the past few days have been high 70's-low 80's. Can't complain since its July!

Todd Snider for your consideration:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^oooohhh I like that. In my head I sound that good when I play….lol

Tony- I love Weezer. I've been through a couple of cds of that first blue album. Fav Weezer tune:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Much like the voices in my head, they are clowns. Love um:


----------



## GeBeWubya

I'm listening to classical. I bring the XM satellite radio in from the car and hook it up to the Home adapter and a pair of powered speakers. I do have to tie the satellite antenna to the doorknob outside the back of the shop, but nothing's perfect.


----------



## carguy460

You diggin the Todd Snider, Red? He's pretty cool if you like the storyteller Americana folk type thing. Ragweed used to do a few of his more "Amped up" songs.


----------



## widdle

This is a good album, if anyone knows where i could find it for download…Let me know…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Widdle. Sorry but I haven't a clue where to get it.

Maybe dig this in the meantime:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Get your Alt J on Mumford:


----------



## lysdexic

Nice T
I got my Alt J tickets for the Fillmore in Charlotte September 20- VIP. It will be my first concert in about a decade.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am smiling ear to ear.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This thread's on a rolll. I dig it all.


----------



## chrisstef

Mighty Diamonds and Groundation throwin it down. You checked iTunes for that stuff Widdle? Its gotta be out there somewhere.

Theres something about them steel drums that make me wanna squint my eyes and smile.

Scotty- nice bro, like you I haven't been to a show in waaay too long. I think the last one I saw was the Allmans and Skynard about 7 years ago. I need to get out more.

Keeping with the Jamaican theme heres one from back in the day:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes, go to shows. They are good for the soul.

Good selection Stef. Thanks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"One good thing about music…..when it hits you feel OK." - Bob


----------



## chrisstef

Friggin love Bob ^

Watched a really cool documentary about his life a couple of weeks ago on the Palladia channel. Had me pinned to the couch.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Saw that one Stef. Have you seen the Pearl Jam one on netflix. Epic.

This one's for Widdle:


----------



## lysdexic

Happy Birthday to ME!


----------



## widdle

Happy B day bro..Get cher groove on…


----------



## chrisstef

Happy bday scotty. Hope that ecatacy hangover doesnt suck too much this morning. I think i started to trip a lil just watching that video. Shoulda had breakfast first. Im dizzy (forest gump voice).

Casa de BYo was bumpin last night!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday Scotty.

Video? What Video?


----------



## AnthonyReed

For the Modest Mouse set :


----------



## AnthonyReed

And one for my melancholy soul:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

True story. Rockin a little "Dazed and Confused" soundtrack when this song comes on. I ask my wifey, "Remember when it was like that?" She says politely, "Not really. Can you unload the dishwasher?"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahah!!


----------



## chrisstef

That's hilarious Red.

"I just wanna feel your body heat" ... "honey, that's the steam from the dishwasher, don't get you tongs all bunched up"


----------



## jumbojack

County on the radio…..Metalica on the ipod


----------



## chrisstef

For you jack … one of my fave metallica tunes:


----------



## AndyF

Symphonic metal, especially Within Temptation…


----------



## AnthonyReed

For you Stef …. Here is my favorite Metallica tune:

.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol that one rocks Tony. Is it the lack of hair that makes you not enjoy metal? Just don't fit it, I totally understand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who ever said I did not like Metal?

I just like my metal a little less pretty:





Rock on Stef.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig it T. I threw up that Metallica one before things got all pretty on the black album. If you ever feel like smashing your tv to pieces watch Metallica's "Some kind of monster" documentary. B!tch slaps deserved all the way around, well, minus the new bassist guy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I firggin' love summer. Not a big fan of Stevie Ray Vaughan, however.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It feels good to get that Stevie Ray Vaughan business off my chest.


----------



## woodmaker

I don't wait for the machinery to stop. I listen to Blues, classic Rock and Claassic Country, ansd smooth Jazz, and sometimes classical music but not often.
I love music, and most types except screeching opera and RAP.


----------



## carguy460

Tony, I'm not too sure how to respond…no love for SRV? I'm a bit shaken up…saddened…WTF man?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was a dark secret that was weighing heavy on my soul, I had to let it out. Sorry….


----------



## carguy460

Wow…that is a pretty dark secret! I can't say that I share the same sentiment, but my love of SRV probably is due to the fact that I play guitar, so he's like a god to little ol me.

My dark secret? I have every ABBA album ever made on Vinyl…no I didn't buy them, and no I don't listen to them, but they were inherited and for some reason I kept them. Sold Carly Simon and Anne Murray, but kept ABBA. I dunno why.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have a problem with Clapton too but I am not going into it…. I've done enough damage to my rep.

Chicks like ABBA, save the albums if you have the space.


----------



## darinS

Here's a guy I haven't seen mentioned here yet.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting topic you guys are alluding to: "Musicians/Bands everyone else loves…but you can't stand."

For me…..I've listened to a lot of the Beatles….and I just think they're OK.

And I can't stand the Dave Mathews Band.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I enjoyed Mathews before he sobered-up…


----------



## chrisstef

I second the Beatles ref Red. Also hate me some green day, smashing pumpkins and Ill even add Aerosmith to that list.

Like Harry Chapin.


----------



## WayneC

Some Zach Brown. Today is his Birthday.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Happy B-day. Wayne. That disc is in my shop 5 disc right now. Getcha cold beer on a Wednesday night

Stef, I don't mind greenday or smashing pumpkins…..but Aerosmith would be next on my list. The peaked at "Dream On."

Harry Chapin, nice old school play.


----------



## chrisstef

You just wanna see Wayne "in a pair of jeans that fit just right" Red.


----------



## KurtaKalbach

I like alot of classical stuff. Il Divo is my current favorite. I like to throw in some Joe Bonamassa and other than that I stick to classic rock if I need to get moving.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Wrangler butts drive me nuts…...LOL

My son wishes he could sing like this dude. I concur.


----------



## carguy460

Interesting topic you guys are alluding to: "Musicians/Bands everyone else loves…but you can't stand."

It is an interesting topic, Red. I agree with the Dave Matthews sentiment - great player/musician but I just don't dig most of his stuff. Tony mentioned Clapton - I have similar feelings for him.

I like some of the old school Greenday, but they aren't my favorite. I'm not a big Zac Brown fan either.

I believe that music is a very personal thing, and it is interesting to see everyone's likes and dislikes. I know it's "just music", but I feel quite strong about it and what it should be - I take music WAY too serious. Want to see me get rowdy, just start a conversation with me about how "Nickleback is the best rock band EVER" or some dumb statement like that…

Anyway, System of A Down is definitely on my "good music" list…good call Red!


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## carguy460

Damn you Stef


----------



## chrisstef

Its your coffee cup bro, don't hate me lol. Don't worry im not a fan either. I call that style wuss rock and those guys are right there with green day in my book.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I get flack for not being a big fan of Stevie Ray but it is okay for you to be a Nickel Back fanboi, Jason? That hardly seems fair.


----------



## 8iowa

I listen to internet radio, usually the Shoutcast's site. Gossamer Whimsy is a great radio station.

This was made possible by Netgear's 900 wireless router, which is powerful enough to reach my "Workshop in the Woods" 110 yards away.


----------



## carguy460

Here we go…never shoulda mentioned Nickel Back…I get this crap at work too, everyone has set their phone ringtone up so when I call, Nickleback plays…

Yes, I hate that band. Tis true. They are not Rock. This is Rock:






EDIT: I should have known better than to let on what gets me riled up around this bunch!


----------



## AnthonyReed

It most definitely is Jason. Nice taste for a Nickle Backer.

Stef will not agree though.


----------



## carguy460

Here ya go Tony - not my style, but I figured this would be up your alley since SRV is a little too harsh for ya:






I bet you have a CHOOSE LIFE shirt somewhere in your closet…


----------



## AnthonyReed

LoLo10100olLo10!!!

Never said harsh nor dislike, just not a big fan.


----------



## carguy460

Just joshin with ya T-dog! I can't believe I actually searched WHAM on youtube…now I've got some really crappy suggested videos showing up…looks like the joke is on me!


----------



## chrisstef

I like me some Zepplin. Buddy of mines sister used to sing in an all girl Led Zepplin tribute band, they friggin rocked. Band name Lez Zepplin. Awesome. She no longer with the band but they slayed the Iron Horse in North Hampton Mass a while back. Wicked cool show.

Rocking Whole Lotta Love at 4:15


----------



## AnthonyReed

As am I Jason. I mean no harm.

So Stef, is it just a clever name or… And this buddy, how close are you?

His sis has some pipes man.


----------



## carguy460

Stef, that is freaking awesome!


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed a clever name. Well for 75% of the band it was. Fitting for the other 25%. He's a good friend … yea ill say it, his sisters hot and she can definitely wail (in a singing fashion I cant report otherwise). Last I knew she signed a record deal in England but I think this band had a bit of a better run. They did some "touring" overseas and did pretty well for themselves as far as I can remember.


----------



## lysdexic

Kind of old school and irrelevant, but add REO Speedwagon, Journey, Styx, Foreigner, J Giles to popular "rock" bands I cant like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah, and I don't like root canals ….

Stating the obvious there, BYo.


----------



## lysdexic

Well, if that is the case, just let me say that root canals aren't that bad.

Even though obvious, it still needed said.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahahah! True enough, it was needed.

I've never had a root canal, I defer to you and your experience.


----------



## superstretch

A nice alternative to Nickleback, I used to listen to a Theory of a Deadman.. haven't heard them in ages though

Anyways.. nice to see you guys still spamming my email with posts  I delete most without looking, but figured I'd check in and say hi.

Lately I've been doing the whole Mumford and Sons/Lumineers/Of Monsters and Men folk kick. M+S does a great job with bringing in rarely-used techniques and making them sound great.

Anyways, carry on


----------



## lysdexic

Dan - you are like the dead sea.


----------



## superstretch

? I hold everyone up?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Scotty +1 to the bands you named. There's not much from the 80's I still listen to.

Diggin' some LEZ Zeppelin. They sounded pretty good.

My son's pretty young, but he loves rock music. One day he asked me one of those kid questions: "who invented rock'n'roll?" I handed him Zeppelin IV and said, "listen to this."


----------



## AnthonyReed

BRK you are a good Dad.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, the kind of dad who lets his kid listen to System of a Down everyday on the way to kindergarten…..lol.

Ohh, if you guys could see him. He holds out his hand and tries to imitate the operatic vibrato…..he's the best.


----------



## chrisstef

Operatic vibrato …. wtf, where'd that come from Red? LOL.

I wish my old man handed me a Zepplin IV album when I was a kid. All I got to listen to was Springsteen and Rod Stewart. I don't think music really hit me until I was in the 8th grade. Snoop's doggystyle album and Cypress Hill's first album came out and changed me. I finally opened my ears.

My son's note came back from daycare the other day reading "He's so funny. Everytime music would play on the TV he would stop what he was doing, bounce up and down dancing, and then carry on doing what he was doing".

His favorite bath time music is Bob Marley. #1 tune sung by dad … "I wanna scrub ya and teach ya right".


----------



## Iguana

Lys, I was at the WSBK race in Salt Lake City a couple years ago, and they had a 3-band lineup for entertainment the night before the races. You would have loved it - Kansas opened, Foreigner did a set featuring a 15-minute (or so) version of Jukebox Hero, and Styx was the headliner. Oddly, none of these bands feature the original singer.

Was at the NASCAR race in Fontana this spring, and another "where are they now" band was the feature act pre-race. At least this one had the original lineup, more-or-less. Just not the original hair:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That one takes me back to my youth. Oh…to be a child of the 80's.


----------



## widdle

The 80's werent exactly a cake walk…jus sayin..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I still think ten years ago was the 90's… for some reason.


----------



## carguy460

Red - it was, wasnt it?? Wait…I just went to my HS 10 year reunion last summer…2002…WTF!

I think I'm getting older…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

ya, Jason. It hit me when I heard my son singing Smashmouth. He was practicing for his school musical. I guess that's old stuff now.


----------



## carguy460

Story time:

This weekend was the weekend my oldest daughter had to go back to NM for school. She spends the summers with me, and some holidays, spring break, etc. We met my inlaws at the halfway mark in Oklahoma City and spent the weekend so they could see the baby and all that jazz.

Saturday night the grandparents watched the kids and my wife and I headed to a local dive in Yukon OK for our first night out in about a year. I had heard about this little bar because it was owned by one of the former members of Cross Canadian Ragweed, so I figured I'd at least check it out and pay homage to the band that opened my eyes to music other than whats on the radio.

Walk in and immediately notice a heavy, dark haze of smoke hanging over everything. There were maybe 20 people in the bar, but the small stage was set up - looked like we were going to get to see some live music. My wife and I grab a couple of beers, take a table, and just hang out and talk about how we figured the place would be bigger, or more of a music venue style place. Before long, 4 guys I've never heard of walk up to the stage and start playing their music - some original, some covers, some country, some rock…

They owned that stage just like there were 200 people in that bar, even though there were only 20. They played like they were loving every second of it, pouring their heart and soul into every word, every chord, every beat. After the first set, I decided I would talk to the lead singer a little bit since nobody else was talking to him. This kid told me he didn't care how many people were there, how smoky it was, or if anyone bought a shirt or a cd or even bought him a beer - he was just so damn happy to have a place to play. He said he would keep playing his songs to crowds of 20 people for the rest of his life if it meant that he had the opportunity to play for 20 people each night.

They played songs I didn't know. They played songs I knew well (and have played myself many many times before). They messed up lyrics a time or two. Before the night was over, the bar had filled up and the dance floor was packed with drunken, happy people just soaking in music.

My wife and I left at closing time, with ringing ears and smelling like stale cigarettes - completely rejuvenated. My heart was happy. My soul was full. I remembered why I love music, and especially live music. I remembered taking my wife to smoky dives just like that one to hear some unheard of band before we were married. I remembered that there are still musicians out there that truly love what they do and put it all on the line - just for the sake of the song.

I left Oklahoma a little hungover, tired - and humbled. Experiences like that are exactly why I'm so passionate about music. That is what it does to me…it makes me smile, makes me sad, makes me laugh, makes me cry - it feeds my soul. It makes me feel.

Ok, enough with the sappy BS. Feel free to throw a Nickelback or Brittany Spears jab my way now.

I've seen this guy play in places like I described a time or two…always made everyone shut up and feel the music:


----------



## lysdexic

Dude - I am totally with you. That is the way I felt when I left the Boy George concert.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jason- AMEN! "It's just good music if you feel it in your soul."

I love music too. Probably more than woodworking. Unfortunately my love for music has always surpassed my talent. I realized that young enough not to pursue it and. Well, besides the few times I played at coffee houses in college. Apologies to the poor folks who endured that. I sound best around drunken bonfires

Anyway. Similar story. Last year my fav. musician and his wife (Derek Webb and Sandra McCracken) did a "house show" tour. Went to different cities and played in people houses (basements, backyards). We made it to the Omaha shoo and it was one of the coolest nights of my life. Just about 40 people in a basement, Derek and Sandra, talking between songs, sharing what they've meant to us over the years. Awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That had to be a great show for it to have so spurred you to wax rhapsodic. Wonderful sentiment and great musical selection. Thanks Jason!
You are pretty insightful for a Nickelback fan.

BYo - Artful.

There is a great venue here in L.A. (The Troubadour) which has a capacity of 300, mostly standing room, and a stage that is merely a 4" raised platform. Such a fantastic place to see a band. Intimate. It pales in comparison, however, to a 40 person back yard/basement scene. That has to be a blissful show with a band that you enjoy. Lucky man BRK.


----------



## carguy460

ScottyBYo nailed it…nothing like Boy George to make you feel a little lighter in the loafers.

Good to know you play Red - that means you definitely get it! I'm diggin the Webb and McCracken…that would definitely have been a cool gig to see! If my band ever gets our crap together and plays up in Omaha or something I'll have to let you know…you can stand in with us!

T-dog - I've heard that the Troubadour is a pretty cool venue…on 8-18 you need to go check it out, some of my favorite bands will be playing that night…

K, back to work…I got 99 problems, but this version makes 'em go away:






EDIT to add "BITE ME" for Tony's Nickleback reference.


----------



## chrisstef

Man I love me some live music. Im thinking I need one of those nights at a smoky bar with my ears blessed by acoustic guitar. Its been a long while since the wife and I did that. Almost since that fateful night I connived her into giving me her phone number, sucker. The last time we enjoyed an evening like that was just like Jason's story. Local place, headed out for dinner and a beer. Kid showed up with a guitar and a harmonica. 8-10 beers later it was closing time, I was hammered, and we were both smiling ear to ear. Hello babystef.

Chad Kroger = Rockstar


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sounds like my kinda romance Stef

Nice play Jason. I still play some, but my acoustic has collected a lot of dust since I've been consumed with woodworking these past few years. I like all kinds of music, but I only play acoustic/folk stuff. And ya, if we're only an hour apart, we might have to get together some time.

Here's the only concert I made it to this summer. The wifey's fav. I admit the band blew away my expectations. They played the best cover of Heart's "crazy on you" I've ever heard.






A railroader song if I ever heard one….or really anyone who travels for work.


----------



## carguy460

Cool stuff, Stef - if a bench-week ever does happen like ol Widdle is talkin on the bench thread, we would definitely need some nightime jam session action. Sounds like ol Red could dust of the flattop and pick us some kumbaya music!

Red, I really like her voice, and if she's ok by Willie, shes OK by me! Solid tune there!

I started out just pickin the acoustic to country tunes…then some rock stuff…then I decided I had to get a Telecaster like Waylon…that meant I could play more rock…then "hey you want to start a band? Ever play bass?"...then I just had to have a fiddle…now I'm thinkin banjo…slippery slope, let me tell you…


----------



## lysdexic

I really admire you guys who can play music. The only thing that I can play is the radio.

My daughter is taking guitar lessons now and, to me, it is like some kind of magic. There is an ever growing voice that tells me to take some lessons with her. Heck, I have never even tried.

I'd want to learn how to play the fiddle - definitely.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like that version of 99 problems…

10 beers before you are let in Stef? Had to Google Chad, nice work.


----------



## chrisstef

I also need written permission, a doctors note, and approval from the embassy Tony lol.

Its not often that im compelled to drink that much, I really dislike even a twinge of a hangover, but we were going on vacation the following day and I need to prime the pump.


----------



## chrisstef

Man that story about seeing a live band and getting my wifes number got me to reminiscing. Here's the band we used to hang with. Tore up more than one bar with these guys. I even spotted a few pics of the bar, which is no longer, that I used to run at. Ahhh good days fellas, good days.


----------



## widdle




----------



## RPhillips

Steph, friends don't let friends drink coffee from Nickelback cups… LOL

Oh, yeah, Love me some Agent Orange!!!!

...fast cars…Cheap thrills!


----------



## RPhillips




----------



## AnthonyReed

Sorry bout your condition there Stef. At least you get to fix the leaky pipes, so you go that going for ya.

Nice pull from the past Widdle, thanks.

You have a couple bad links (first two vids) there Rob. The Reverend is a splendid play.


----------



## chrisstef

Jason … for you buddy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOLOLOL

Along with the hilarious and slightly offensive theme…..pretty funny if you haven't heard it….but skip it if your offended by foul language.






Apologies to my relatives in Texas


----------



## carguy460

LOL Stef and Red! Thanks for that! Got my Monday morning started off right!


----------



## blackrose

Mostly I listen to pop and jazz/blues for the 1920's - 50's (love the music from the 20's & 30's. Whispering, Who, Sheik of Araby, Alice Blue Gown - on & on) People like King Oliver, Scott Joplin, Cab Calloway, Duke Ellington. Moving on to Dinah Washington, Louis Armstrong, Jimmy Rushing, Big Maybelle, Etta James, Jack Teagarden. Another favorite group of music is what I grew up with - CCR, Beatles, Talking Heads, Lou Reed, Peter Gabriel (a fave), Laurie Anderson, Kate Bush (her older stuff), some Brian Eno, Anything by Dead Can Dance. I love Middle Eastern music, Slavic music, medieval music on authentic instruments (I'm 1/2 Hungarian & 1/2 Irish - lol) Latin & Spanish guitar, and bluegrass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Summer Concert #1:









The Greek:

















View from seats:








Daughter opened. You could feel the testosterone leaving your body in horror. The guy played his guitar with a bow on some songs so that was fun: 








Night fell:
















The National came on:








Packed the place:









They put on a damn fine show.


----------



## widdle

Fun place .never heard of them…but i did get completely stuck in barb wire trying to hop the fence there once…


----------



## AnthonyReed

We used to go up to the observatory and walk down into the trees and listen to the shows from there but they put a stop to that.


----------



## lysdexic

Makes me think of Morrisey.

Looks like a good time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe some Smiths flavor to them… I can see that. They did mention meeting Johnny Marr before one of their songs too. Hmm.


----------



## widdle

have you done the Santa Barbara Bowl tony ?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No sir. Worth the drive?


----------



## widdle

absolutely…Best spot around built with sandstone overlooking the pacific…unreal..


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now on my list. Thank you for the heads-up. I appreciate it.


----------



## jordanp

Down - Stone the Crow






Love this song


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sounds like a sweet show Tony. Cali has some nice nice venues. I was fortunate to grow up an hour from Red Rock Amphitheater on CO. Here's the last band I saw there. One of the better bands to come out of my home state.


----------



## chrisstef

Read someone talking about how they miss the workmate wobble …. reminded me of this tune from a ways back. Master P and the boys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have heard great things about Red Rocks Amphitheater.

I could not follow the story Stef, what were they rapping about?


----------



## chrisstef

The booty wobble that comes from working a B&D workmate too hard while planing lumber. 

Just reliving a little bit of the good days of rap music.


----------



## chrisstef

And the coolest muthafunkers on tha planet ….






I can go cover to cover on at least 3 of their albums.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ain't no need to panic…


----------



## chrisstef

^ My man knows bout the Outkast! Seen these guys with The Roots at Jones Beach in New York bout 10 years ago. That was one of the cooler shows id been to.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not much actually Stef, I've heard them here and there.

Jones Beach looks like a very cool venue.


----------



## dbhost

Okay since my tunes tonight a a blast from the past, I figured I would dig up this thread and post up… I am doing some study tonight, and a little bit of shop cleanup…

The tunes?

I almost hate to admit it, but I am going old school 1970s Disco… Specifically Bee Gees…

Not sure why I was just in a mood you know?


----------



## lysdexic

I'll stick up for db. The Bee Gees made some good music. The were the music of their time. It's a guilty pleasure.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Now shame here dbhost. I get stuck on all kinds of weird phases. Like Fleetwood Mac. I couldn't stand them when my mom listened to them. Recently I went through a phase where I listened to them in my shop for like 2 weeks. 
Also went through a phase where I listened to everything Hank Williams(sr…never jr.) ever put out. My neighbor said she could here me singing, "Jambalaya down on the bayou" all the way down the street. I told her not to worry…. I wasn't charging a cover.


----------



## carguy460

No shame in the Hank phase, Red. There is shame in this phase though:


----------



## carguy460

Can't seem to get the vid to load in previous post, and my edit isn't showing up…weird.

Lumberjocks must not support New Kids On The Block videos…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bee Gees? Well umm. Yes.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Came for the music, stayed for the mutton chops…


----------



## theoldfart

'Member that tune, good times then.


----------



## lysdexic

T - that last video is just bizarre.Jerry looks like he is smelling a greasy fart. Wondering "Did I really do that?"


----------



## chrisstef

I cant watch that last video ever again. Creeped me out. The guy blowing on the whiskey jug …. shivers. I would smell 100 greasy farts prior to watching that all over again.


----------



## lysdexic

Where can I score an undershirt like the one the keyboard player is sportin'

So as I can "have a drink, have a drive."

Go back and look Stef :^)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One for the wifey. I used to play this for her in college. Still her most requested.

hmmm…can't get the embed to work. link:


----------



## superstretch

Drove home to this.. literally pulled out of the parking lot as it started, pulled into my driveway as it ended

edit: ditto for the embed failure-









edit 2: old embed code works


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well this thread is gonna be lame if we can't post "embed" videos from youtube. I can't get them to work anymore.


----------



## widdle

party's over ..


----------



## lysdexic

Well, at least we topped it off with Mungo Jerry! I had to so my buddy that one. Good song though. Released in 1970, 43 years ago.


----------



## chrisstef

Yup Widdle. Lights just came on and boy is this room ugly.


----------



## lysdexic

Concerning embedding videos:

Andy posted a question about this and Dan has also figured it out. Seems the defualt code on Youtube for embedding changed from object to iframes. Lumberjocks does not support "iframes." Obviously I don't understand the difference.

However, you can select "Use old embed code" but it still does not work.

*Dan/Superstretch *- since you got the Boston video to work, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## lysdexic

Martin Sojka's response to Andy's question

I had to disable iframe as well as all other direct html tags due to spammer abuse. I will instead direct embed of youtube videos soon (similar to how pictures are included now).

http://lumberjocks.com/replies/680097


----------



## chrisstef

Damn the spam!


----------



## Loco

I've been on a Blackmores Night binge lately. 
Debbie Nova too. Gotta Love Costa Rican chicks.


----------



## superstretch

Yep. I started using the old embed code and it worked. Funny thing is, you have to refresh after you submit the comment to see it appear. This thread will never die!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Try again….old embed code…..Always loved this song.

Nope….


----------



## Iguana

Something to chill out to…

Link -


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ Red likey Mark.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sure wish this embedding issue was resolved…


----------



## chrisstef

+1 ^


----------



## superstretch

Hmm.. yeah nope.. doesn't seem to be working


----------



## Bogeyguy

Doo ***************.50's, early 60"s.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I do enjoy some Buddy Holly.


----------



## Bogeyguy

Buddy is great.


----------



## Sam618

npr


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh wee ohhh i look just like buddy holly …


----------



## lysdexic

Oh, oh and you're Mary Tyler Moore

I don't care what they say about us anyway
I don't care 'bout that


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## lysdexic

Saweet. I am on for Sept. 20.

Pics are required.


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, 
How was the show?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Opening band and venue…. meh.

Alt-J was fantastic.

I'll post my show and tell soon. Sorry for the delay.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Los Angeles, we have these:









And hours of this:









Two hours to drive 22 miles in order arrive at The Palladium:









General admission venue, the line encircled the entire building:









Royal Canoe opened:









They had a big balloon on stage, 6 keyboards (two players) and two drummers playing electronic drum pads. One song was titled Bathtub. The hook in the song was "no bathtubs allowed in the hallway". Perhaps I don't understand the genius of Canadian indie rock. I'd play the cut if Stef had not broke this thread.:









Alt-J sounded fantastic and put on a great show:




































Then the party was over. Don't have to go home but you can't stay here. The Palladium has no seating and is standing only; balcony and main floor. Not my favorite. I enjoyed the show none the less.


----------



## Kentuk55

Blues, Celtic, Rock-n-Roll, Country, Classical, Jazz, everything except RAP crap


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I miss this thread. Guess we'll all have to start going to more concerts to livin' it up

Got to see this guy and Ray Lamontagne last summer. Two of my favs in one show.
Like me some David Gray. Probably because I'm a sap.


----------



## MrRon

Regardless of what music you listen to, you should never be listening with earphones while running a machine.


----------



## Micahm

This or anything by him.


----------



## JollyGreen67

Taj Mahal


----------



## theoldfart

^ +1 a thousand times. Natch'l Blues, Calypsonians and so on. A national treasure.

Edit, now I'm gonna paint my mailbox BLUE!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I still miss this thread.

Hope you enjoy your show tomorrow Scotty.


----------



## lysdexic

OMG! What to wear?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tight and low cut.


----------



## chrisstef

Scotty in the LBD. (shiver, disgusting face)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh. Bless his heart.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Tony, we gotsta keep it rolling til we can get embed vids back. Clicking on the links isn't the worst thing ever.

Here's one from my troubled youth. I can only bust these guys out when the kiddos are gone






Zack de la Rocha…one ticked off Chicano.


----------



## chrisstef

Man that dude rocked a show like ive never seen before Red. Saw them with Wu Tang when I was 16. Best. Show. Ever. Their cover of Cypress Hills "How I could just kill a man" is awesome. Tom Morello is nothing short of awesome as well.

News clips from that show: http://articles.courant.com/1997-08-28/news/9708280104_1_wu-tang-clan-rap-group-concert


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough link clicking is not impossible, yet cumbersome.

I agree, Zack hates the "man" (Stef).

Were you one of the hoodlums trashing the place Stef?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef, I guess I saw them at the 2nd Lolapalooza, but I was like 13, and I didn't really know who they were at the time. I went to a lot of concerts back in the day.

Ya, didn't have much parenting, but I had a pretty cool older brother. Cool…as in took me to the first seven Lolapalooza's cool…starting when I was like 12. Looking back at the lineups, I saw a lot of bands. Little to young to appreciate some of them.


----------



## chrisstef

Tony - that venue had lawn seats and actual seats. When the trashing began people started storming the lower seats from the lawn. I was in that group and made my way down and around security. From there the lawn goers tore up every inch of sod hurling it down to the lower seats. Then the fence came down. Then it was lit on fire. I didnt much participate in the anarchy but saw every bit of it go down. At 16 i was mind blown.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Quite a transition from Rage, and apologies if ya'll don't dig my Christian music. But this is the anniversary of Rich Mullin's passing away. That dude's music has meant a lot to me. So I gotta give him some love.

This song was found on tape recorder in the vehicle where he passed.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## chrisstef

Cool lookin venue SByo. Lil disappointed in the lack of low cutness on you though.


----------



## theoldfart

The man does look content!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, sweet lookin' venue.


----------



## lysdexic

Gettin' ready to start. My wife has already made friends. Typical.


----------



## GregInMaryland

Ok, this isn't exactly mainstream, but my music of choice these days is the Leningrad Cowboys, before they really went heavy metal:





















Greg


----------



## AnthonyReed

How was the show Scott?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Like me some Jakob Dylan. I know just how he feels in this song.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice one BRK. I like it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That's off his first solo album, "seeing things." Highly recommended. His voice is easier on the ears than his ol' man

Btw, made a Alt-j station on my pandora and listened to it in the shop today. Good shop music. Inspires creativity.


----------



## AnthonyReed

His Dad has some good music, I don't mind his voice in the least.

Putting your shoes on inspires creativity in you, you're not fooling anyone Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol. 'course prefer working in flipflops. Maybe that sawdust between my toes inspires me?

Ya, Bob Dylan. I'm a huge fan. Finest songwriter that ever live imo. 
Only short a couple albums. But even I'll admit sometimes he sounds like he sucked on a lemon


----------



## theoldfart

Red, wallflowers?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yep, that's who he was with prior to going solo. The wallflowers are great.


----------



## theoldfart

My wifes favorite. When Bob's dialed in he can really rock!


----------



## AnthonyReed

How long have you been singing lead for The National, Red?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Hey, not a bad looking guy. Course he sings better than I do. I sound like a flat Garth Brooks cover.

I hear ya about Bob Dylan Kev. Seen him in concert several times. I guess I liked him so much I got his "eye in the sky" symbol tattooed on my shoulder. Ahhh….the things that seem like a good idea in college. It was quite the scandal at my ultra conservative Christian college










One of Dylan's finest:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

You dirty dog. Likin' that Colorado music are ya?


----------



## theoldfart

OK, who the hell are they?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here ya go Kev. If you don't like em….we can't be friends…lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think they were from New Jersey originally Red. Colorado posers.

Yes Kevin, Red's link is the Lumineers (Friday). The XX (Sunday) are super emo from what I have heard, I might feel all cutty after the show. But I have not seen a show at the Hollywood Bowl and my date said she liked them so, two birds one stone kind of thing.


----------



## lysdexic

T - the show was good. Very good.

I recently bought the full Lumineers album and have been wearing it out. That is two full albums this summer and that also equals two albums in the past decade.

Enablers. All of you.

Xx comes along with my ∆ channel. I like 'em.


----------



## WayneC

Ho Hey!!!

Of Of Monsters and Men lately as well…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good to hear Scotty.

Nice little set if you are into them:
The Lumineers // Live in New Orleans


----------



## AnthonyReed

I enjoy this one by them Wayne:

Little Talks


----------



## Tooch

I love my Hanks… Hank Williams, Hank Jr., and Hank 3. Great for getting me fired up for a few cold ones after I'm done working. Also, Waylon and Merle Haggard are always welcome, too.

When I'm at school with the kids, its normally classic rock- Van Halen, Seger, Journey, etc. Clean lyrics and recognizable songs make it some of the best stuff for the wood shop.


----------



## lysdexic

Thanks for the link Tony.

It is amazing how much music / sound three people can make. Good stuff.


----------



## WayneC

One more from of Monsters and Men - Sloom

I actually have Old Hank in the same playlist as Of Monsters and Men and Lumineers….


----------



## RBWoodworker

I usually turn my hearing aids off when I'm working… and one time I had a customer at the door just screaming to get my attention while I casually worked away not hearing nor seeing them, finally they went to the side of the building, got a long tree branch that was on the ground and started waving it in front of my face while yelling "HELLOOOO!! HELLOOOOO!!!" I was really laughing hard afterwards as were they, but..when I do put on music.. I usually like Led Zepplin and the Stairway to heaven" and such..


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, that Wayne sure is hip for an older dude


----------



## theoldfart

OK Red, listened to your Lumineers. Not bad. Good mandolin work. Go look for the Hooters, you just might hear some similarities. Also early Steve Earl. Tasty stuff. Can I still be yer buddy?


----------



## theoldfart

Come to think of it you all should look for Ray Bonneville and Louise Taylor. They have been touring together and saw them at a small venue (75 people max, no electrons 'cept fer lights)


----------



## chrisstef

Love me some Steve Earle. Ben Mccolough might be one of my fave country tunes.


----------



## theoldfart

And Subdudes, and John Mayhal, and John Baldry, and Dr.John etc


----------



## lysdexic

How was the show T?


----------



## lysdexic

Love me some Thompson twins.


----------



## DanYo

chill channel 52 XM Radio


----------



## lysdexic

Love me some Wham!


----------



## lysdexic

Seriously,

This past summer has wrenched every corner of my soul. But a few real world pleasures have proven themselves.

The Sonos music system friggin' rocks.

I love Definitive Technology speakers.

Tony might be the coolest guy that I have never met.

A wave 
An awesome wave.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

We'll always be buddies Kev. Don't know some of the stuff you recommending, so I'll makes some new pandora stations

Oh Scotty….a good ol' boy stuck in a yuppie world. Reminds me of how Don Williams felt:

"I guess we're all gonna be what were gonna be. So whatta you do with good ol' boys like me."

Even those who don't like country, listen to this one….you'll feel it


----------



## theoldfart

Red, start with the Subdudes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was curious and forgot to ask, who opened for Alt J? I can only imagine that Definitive Technology speakers would go a long way in providing auditory bliss, they look quite formidable.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Open:
Nathaniel Rateliff









"Had fists like cinder and stone"

You should've seen the other guy

Boil & fight


----------



## WayneC

I'm still waiting to see someone admit they are a Bee Jees fan… lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Gear change:
Dr. Dog









They are very reminiscent of The Flaming Lips.

"It's the right night for the wrong company"

The Beach / Uncovering the old / How dare
 
Shadow people


----------



## AnthonyReed

Headliner:
The Lumineers


















They even came out in the crowd and played a couple songs









Setlist:
Submarines
Ain't Nobody's Problem
Flowers in Your Hair
Ho Hey
Classy Girls
Subterranean Homesick Blues (Bob Dylan cover)
Dead Sea
Slow It Down
Falling In Love
Charlie Boy
Darlene (Played in the crowd)
Elouise (Played in the crowd)
Stubborn Love
Flapper Girl

Encore:
Morning Song
New Song
Big Parade

"It takes a man to live…It takes a woman to make him compromise"

Subterranean Homesick Blues = 3 Percussionists-Fun Sh1t !!

Flowers in your hair
.
.
.

And this one was not played but they cover one of my favorites:

This must be the place


----------



## AnthonyReed

To answer your question … it was a fantastic show.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A vapid divergence. I am not sure of the appeal other than it reminds me of the early summer ramp-up.

Atlas Genius


----------



## lysdexic

Totally agree. Their cover of the Talking Heads is my favorite song on the entire album.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nobody was feelin Don Williams I like that ol' dude.

Subterranean Homesick Blues….that cover was freakin Awesome.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo, the Don Williams video is not allowed to be played on a mobile device. Have to wait until I sit down at the puter.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sip on some bourbon….to get the full effect


----------



## AnthonyReed

Neil Young-ish maybe? Goes well with my morning coffee anyway….

What say you BRK?

Damien Jurado

(Damn I wish they would come up with something for embedding again.)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I say…..uh-huh! Nice play.

My wife bought me an Eddie Vedder album where he plays only the mandolin. I dig it. A good tune with Glen Hansard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Vedder covering The Everly Brothers? Nice.

Music is fun stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T- rarely I meet folks who know a lot more about good music that I do…..but you might take the cake.

Here's a funny one. Told Stef he shoulda got a minivan.

Swagger Wagon

True story, I had to replace the speakers in my sienna last year. I guess I was bumpin tool hard.


----------



## theoldfart

Red , "bumpin tool hard"? Way too much info ;{


----------



## chrisstef

The swag wagon was kinda funny. I don't need no minivan to prove my swag … its been long gone for some time now and probably aint comin back.

I can see Red rollin down the street with the seat pushed back as far as itll go, red melon rubbing on the ceiling of the van, lanky arm tatted up with sesame street bandaids hangin out the window tryin to look all G bumpin wille nelson.

Now if you blew speakers listening to tool too hard I may change my tune. So far my little guy rocks mostly to bob marley and the bubble guppies. One of my fave Marley tunes is Cornerstone:






A song about how his father not having much to do with his life kind of casting him aside like a stone in turn making him strong .. hence Cornerstone.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Rainman-ish ballbusting. Chuckled loud enough to turn the stiff's heads.

I'd like to make the obvious abundantly clear Red: I know nothing, let alone "a lot". Keep the tool rolling BRK.

Swagger wagon was funny and I *love* the Bob.


----------



## chrisstef

T - I just downloaded Kingston rocks and its proving to be a pretty solid compilation of some live, some acoustic, some instrumental stuff that doesn't get much credit coming from Bob & the Wailers. 3 disk box set type deal.

Another Bob fave is Downpressor. Also like the Peter Tosh version.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll check it out. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## kaerlighedsbamsen

There seems to be a lot of people that find that woodwork and metal goes well together. I totally agree:

In my shop i listen to black metal, thrash, punk, techno, darkwave, goth, jazz, blues. And allso often just silence. And the sound of shavings


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Stef's always gotta be pissin on my presents.

That's it. I'm grabbin a sixer of busch light and going out to my shop. Then I'm gonna put on the "urban cowboy" soundtrack, stroke my LNs and feel sorry for myself…..lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Red, did you say bourbon cowboy?


----------



## AnthonyReed

He is not malicious Red, just goofy.

Maybe this will make you feel better:

The Head and The Heart


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tony- Oh I know. I was just goofin too. I have no problem poking fun of myself. 
And that is a great song. Crazy thing is, I've be meaning to post it. I don't even have to..
"wish I was a slave to an age old trade, riding around on rail cars and working long days"

Kev- oh I know you've seen that movie. This'll jar your memory:

"Sissy, I wanna apologize all the way back to the first time I e'er hit you"

or

"All cowboys ain't dumb. Some of 'em got smarts real good, like me." LOL


----------



## lysdexic

T- I like "The Head and the Heart"

Makes me wish that I had more than one life to experience. But this is it.


----------



## lysdexic

Marley:

After graduating from college I moved to St. Croix for a few months. This was in the 80's and reggae culture was infused into my soul. Every time I hear Bob Marley a portion of my personality vibrates that usually lies dormant in my day to day, upper middle class, suburban, American life.


----------



## chrisstef

I spent 2 weeks in St John on my honeymoon Lys. I can totally understand. If tgeres one thing id wish for, it would be a little place down there. The vibe there was like no other place ive ever been. A soul calming kinda place.


----------



## lysdexic

Hell, I can't remember if I have shared this before or not. But I am a sizable fan of Incubus. Regardless, in my balding, pot belly days this track has become a favorite.

A Certain Shade of Green


----------



## lysdexic

Stef, put a few IPAs in my belly and I could tell stories for hours. I lived there from May to September, 19 and 87.


----------



## lysdexic

Here is to you…....fellas


----------



## lysdexic

A personal theme song of sorts. Tony, did you write this song?

I particularly like the guitar solo 2/3's thru. Crap, the dude is wearing overalls. Who can argue with that?

I am What I Am


----------



## lysdexic

Here is another to you…..


----------



## lysdexic

Who the hell uses a coaster anyway?


----------



## ShaneA

Watching Jack White on Austin City Limits sing a country song. I would have to say I have respect for Jack's talent. His many "types of music" would not normally be what I consider to be my normal listening, but he is interesting. I especially like the documentary he and his sister did about their tour of Canada, and It Might Get Loud.

If he has been previously discussed, my bad for being a Johnny come lately.


----------



## WayneC

Red uses coasters in his shop. All of his benches and fixtures are really furniture.


----------



## lysdexic

Shane!

I'd like to dedicate this song to you! Pure fuxing genius….......and a personal, all time, forever, always make bob my head to the right, favorite.

Without Me


----------



## lysdexic

Wayne!

I will dedicate a "Litttle Sumpin" from Petaluma CA to you, sir.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can't right my own name BYo. Like the Incubus, thanks.

Meg was his wife Shane, I am glad you recognize that guys talent.

Wayne brings up a good point, BRK is suspect.


----------



## lysdexic

Sometimes you have to say "what the fun".....

Here's to you again Wayne!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I ate lunch under this tree today:


----------



## AnthonyReed

It was back here:


----------



## lysdexic

Wayne. I think it's bull ******************** that you bust on the Rojo like that. Red, I want to dedicate a special video to you given the unfair ridicule that you have received by the hands of the callous….

Tequila


----------



## AnthonyReed

Down this alley:


----------



## lysdexic

Tony, did you cut down the tree to make a box or maybe a special shop jig?


----------



## AnthonyReed

No. My woodworking skills are embarrassing so I went to the Norton Simon instead:


----------



## AnthonyReed

It has a sculpture garden:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## ShaneA

Damn, I thought she was his sister? Was that a ploy, or do I just have my facts messed up?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lipchitz:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I believe they were intentionally ambiguous about it Shane.


----------



## lysdexic

T, that is awesome isn't it? In my next lifetime I want to be a landscape architect. Or a house cat. No ********************.

This is where I am hanging out this fine Carolina evening. I am mister mom. Wife's out of town. Kids are watching "Cloudy with a chance of Meatballs"

Look at these pics. The speakers that you see display the Def Tech outdoor speakers that I have referenced previously. The little gems give me nothing but pleasure.

Look at these pics and hear "Matilda" at a volume a bit higher than comfortable. You are welcome here any, any time.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The only piece of furniture on exhibit there:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic space you have there Scott.


----------



## lysdexic

I built it with the SOLE purpose of the hope that we can snuggle.

Unlike Al, I am just kidding


----------



## AnthonyReed

van Gogh:


----------



## lysdexic

I immediate response to that image is…. I can do that.

But I didn't. That sir, is the genius.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Picasso:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Snuggle or not the build came out beautiful. Just gorgeous.


----------



## lysdexic

Upon second look, my first response is… The frame is trying to compete. It loses. Why try.

Georgeous pic. Really. The tree is an explosion of complimentary colors.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Degas:


----------



## ShaneA

They got the good stuff in California.


----------



## lysdexic

Picasso:

The frame is subordinate as it should be.

Picasso paintings are inherently pleasing but I don't know why. That is the genius. My bet is that Fibonacci ratios could explain.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A pleasing exhibit:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have no doubt you could Lys.

You dig the cubists too huh?

No Shane only tons and tons of people…. breeding like rabbits


----------



## lysdexic

Degas:

My first, immediate response is….......

Blank.

Nil.

But that is probably the white, southern part of me. Nothing happened. At all.


----------



## WayneC

lysdexic went through Petaluma last weekend.


----------



## ShaneA

Yeah, but because you have tons and tons of people, you get top notch stuff. 1st rate works of art, movie studios, lots of influence.


----------



## lysdexic

Exhibit:

WAY too much symmetry. An North American mind designed an Asian exhibit. The Asian, Japanese esthetic abhors wrote symmetry. A western mind is nearly a slave to it.

The exhibit has good elements but is a composition FAIL. Fibonacci to the rescue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not Japanese. Southeast Asia mostly. India, Pakistan, Thailand etc…. Jains, Buddhism, Hindu. No Shinto. Does your symmetry critique still hold true in that case?


----------



## AnthonyReed

This piece was titled Steaming Pile of Stef:


----------



## lysdexic

Maybe not T. My reading related primarily to Japanese, Chinese, Zen Buddhist material. You know, one hand clapping bull********************.

Moot point to me really, as I have reached the end of my physiologic reserve. It is time for a chew, a piss in the back yard, and a kiss good night for the kids. Not necessarily in that order.

Night.


----------



## theoldfart

Not Noguchi!


----------



## lysdexic

If Noguchi did a piece called "Steaming Pile" I am sure he would dedicate it to Stef.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Sorry I missed the party. I was building an ethanol train. Got a good chuckle at tonight proceedings. Feelin' the love…

Got a good laugh at work too. My conductor got sent home early….for smoking a cigarette. Did I mention we were at an ethanol plant…lol

And WayneO…I really could use some coasters. I've eaten several meals at my bench


----------



## chrisstef

Dang missed a 50 post party of Scotty courting Tony for a lil Carolina couch snuggle, very disappointing.

Steaming pile of Stef. Thats some funny chit but when you think about it the analogy its completely accurate. Chiseled, made of stone and on display to be revered by the masses … it comes full circle. I love art.

Also. Eff coasters. Use a good finish.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Well not really chiseled stone …. malleable metal poured into a cast and it was hidden around the side of the building where no one visits but yeah I'm in accord; completely accurate.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A few more of the garden…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ugly Casanova:

Diggin Holes

Smoke Like Ribbons


----------



## AnthonyReed

If you are picking up what I am laying down…

Modest Mouse - Lampshades on Fire


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here It Comes


----------



## AnthonyReed

Over


----------



## mcfr

Delta356-you must have been born in the 50's also. you can always mix it up with a little Jimi Hendrix or Alice Cooper!! Doesn't really matter when you love music, you can always find something that's appealing for the moment. Man, the 60's and 70's were awesome years!!!!!! If only-------------------????


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I like me some modest mouse T. I didn't even know about his other project.

Be surprised if you've heard of this guy.

David Ramirez

Cool video…once it gets going. 
Found him on noisetrade.com. I couldn't stop listening to his album. I love it when that happens.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very nice BRK! I dig it. It would make a good anthem for kicking the live-in out.

New to me, you are correct. Thanks for the play and heads-up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You really are: -----


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^More quality to pickle my brain

I'm surprised I haven't brought up noisetrade.com before. You'd like it….free music! Underlying theory beind it: What if some musicians figured out, rather than settling for their 10cents an album from itunes, they could just give the music away in exchange for tips, info, and exposure. The info being, they get to see where their fans are. Hence, they know where to play show. Anyway, lots of good stuff on there.

Here's my fav David Ramirez song from that live album I have. Too bad it's a silly "bedroom session." 





Yep, deal me in.

And his new one is really good. 





ok, I'll stop


----------



## usmcshooter

Country


----------



## AnthonyReed

He has a Ray LaMontagne vibe to him, with a more melodic voice.

I really like him Red, he's very talented. I particularly enjoyed Fires.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I think the album with fires is free on noisetrade now. It's been cool to listen as he progresses.


----------



## Heavy

I see a lot of "Metal Heads" here and I am glad \m/ . About 2 months ago I added a new player to my workshop as the last one's speakers died (In Flames finished it).

I listen to wide variety of bands and here are some of them:
In Flames, Slayer, Devildriver, Tool, Kreator, Exodus, Metallica, Megadeth, Audioslave, Motorhead, Iced Earth, Dark Tranquility, Mudvayne and on it goes.

There are moments when I switch back to radio just to hear some new stuff going around but mostly listen to my own playlist. Sounds better


----------



## BArnold

Depending on my mood, I can enjoy all forms of music except rap. I've copied most of our CD collection onto our office computer hard drive and backed it up on an external drive. I can access the collection from my shop computer, so I have a range of music to listen to when I want it. My usual choices are classic rock - Chicago, Eagles, Fleetwod Mac, Boston, Journey, Aerosmith, Moody Blues, etc. For a change of pace, I'll go with Rod Stewart, Shania Twain on her 'Come on Over' CD, Faith Hill on 'This Kiss', or even Jon Secada.

I've probably left out a lot, but this is a good idea of my preferences.


----------



## WayneC

Something current…..

http://www.vevo.com/watch/anna-kendrick/cups-pitch-perfects-when-im-gone/USUV71300575


----------



## AnthonyReed

Who'd a thought that whole diner would be full of people that knew the Hand-jive?

Thanks for the play Wayne.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good morning.

The Dodos - Walking


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Heavy- I think you would get along with my older brother very well

Nice plays Tony and Wayne.

Another revelation. I guess David Ramirez did a film and Soundtrack a few years back called, "Between Notes." I might have to check that out.


----------



## LukieB

*Red*, Digging the David Ramirez…good stuff.

Kinda digging on the cups/hand jive, made me think of this… 
P.O.S. Optimist 
Nothin like the tunes you guys have been posting, But I know at least Red's been known to tolerate some hip hop


----------



## AnthonyReed

I liked it Lucas. Thanks man.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Lucas. Here' some more hippity-hoppity I dig:

Nappy Roots

Allegedly orange kool-aid go good wit patron;-)


----------



## chrisstef

Love me some nappy roots. Chicken, watermelon and grits could be one of my favorite rap albums outside of anything done by outkast.

"In the hood we dont worry we just grind and gamble , we got tgat chit making you dyin to sample".

Love it.


----------



## thefoot

I put on my ear plugs, put Pandora on my phone and let it shuffle anything from a "Big Pun" station to "2pac" or just anything from early 90's to around 2005. Some new stuff is ok, but I mainly like the Beats to it…

Old school Rap n Hip Hop is what I listen only. I can listen to anything at other work shops, it doesn't bother me one bit. As long as I'm listening to something. Hek, even AM radio talk lol.

But my brain is infested with Rap lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Foot same process different content. Groove salad from SOMA FM or Mountain Chill. Etymotics and an IPhone 4, sweet combination!


----------



## fuzzface

Earl Klugh, Peter White, Anita Baker, Norman Brown, Stanley Jordan, Gordon Lightfoot, Nanci Griffith, Judy Collins, Fleetwood Mac, Eagles, Crosy Stills & Nash. Music is streamed from my iPhone or iPad thru an Airport Express hooked up to a receiver. Sometimes I listen to my own stuff, sometimes to AccuRadio, a pretty nifty free internet music service with hundreds of channels. Can't imagine a workshop without music.


----------



## LukieB

Love that Nappy Roots song, when I watched it, this on came up on the related videos side bar. The sunday morning hangovers are few and far between these days, but I think most of us can relate to this one. Or maybe this one?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

LOL…..honest to goodness, I clicked on this forum because I was gonna post Atmosphere- "sunshine" next. Not even kidding. I guess great minds think alike.

Ya, hangovers are overrated. I'm a morning person. I like feeling good in da mownin'. Although, with my German/Irish blood, I can handle a lot without being hung.

Have you guys seen the documentary "Soundcity?" It's on netflix. Worth your time.

And, I'm still having a hard time believing the 90's was TWO decades ago.


----------



## LukieB

Been an Atmosphere fan since I saw him at a Warped Tour back in like 2001, he changed my perception of hip-hop….I'm a punk-rocker at heart. Atmosphere and his Minneapolis based record label proved to me Hip-hop doesn't have to be about guns, b*tches, and crack. Saw Atmosphere at the House of Blues in Vegas one time…...see above reference to hangover songs, LOL

Been listening to this artist Dessa a lot lately, also out of Minneapolis. This one is probably my fav on her new album. I like this one too… Yes I'm cultered enough to know it a Springsteen rip-off, so no one has to bother pointing that out ; )


----------



## chrisstef

I never got into atmosphere but my brother used to bump em way back and i remember it being solid. I coincidentaly like my rap about guns, drugs, and overall gangster chit. When it got to be about flossin ice and sittin on 22" rims it lost me. Raekwons only built for cuban linx and gzas shadowboxin still get repeated play in my car.

Some more great nappy roots tunes;

Slums
Awnaw
Po folks

Id link but im on my phone, fat, and lazy


----------



## LukieB

But not cultured enough to spell cultured correctly, LOL


----------



## Blackie_

Clock radio a simple push of the button turns it on the local station, country music, the only time I listen rock is when I'm on my Harley.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice spectrum coverage up there Lucas. Well played.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I already miss summer.

Wasting Time

And who invented this work sh!t anyways?


----------



## lysdexic

Oh Tony,

We can just pretend it is the weekend now, and I'd make you banana pancakes. Ain't no reason to go outside to that work sh!t. Everything we got is enough.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lucas- Dessa might be a little touchy-feely for me

So, warped tour '01…Denver? Pretty sure I was there. Got a few warped tour memories myself. This one stands out…..A F I. What a show.

Think it was '04. I had a few beers, all I know it people just started pumping their fists and chanting this chant. Seriously felt like I was in a 3rd Reich march or something. I remember my brother and I locked arms, it got a little crazy in that crowd. Quite a show. Glad I found a video that gives some idea. Gave me chills.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am game Scotty. I get Top as always but you have to wax this time, your "shaved smooth" had stubble and caused a rash.

It is enough I agree. No need to plead.


----------



## chrisstef

You guys are cute with your jack references. I really like his stuff but hes kind of a one trick pony.

Heres a cool smoky jazzy tune from norah jones:


----------



## lysdexic

Good tune Tony…. a forgotten favorite.


----------



## lysdexic

Great Band. Great album. Great songs. Great Pandora station.

Motorcycle Drive By

I Want You

The Background

The God of Wine


----------



## LukieB

My first punk rock show ever was an AFI show back in like 1997 at the Starlight in Fort Collins…..they had a crazy following then, way before their MTV or even warped tour days. We were actually there to see Strung Out I think I was like 13, and I was a little scared when AFI's lead singer came out dressed like a woman. But they rocked that place.

Didn't miss a warped tour from like 1998-2005. The Green Day mosh pit in 98 was still the largest I'm ever seen, they opened with Burnout, and the whole place went nuts.

Seen lots of crazy chit over the years at the Warped Tours. Lots of which i don't remember.

Dessa's new album is indeed a little touchy feely, her older stuff is a little more hip hop She's actually a part of the same group Doomtree along with the guy with the cups I posted the other day. She's gangsta in my book.

And I thought you liked touchy feely Mr. "bedroom sessions" ; )


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I got your touchy feely….lol

Ya, not gonna lie. The crowd at the AFI show gave me the heebie jeebies.

Scotty, I like me some 3rd Eye Blind. They are subliminally perverted. But aren't we all. I still listen to a lot of stuff from the 90's. Ya know… my prime

As I've come into my ripe old 30's, I've started to appreciate guys Springsteen, Petty, and Mellencamp. This song describes midwest living pretty well in my book.

"So check it out
Gettin' too drunk on Saturdays
Check it out
Playin' football with the kids on Sundays
Check it out
Soarin' with the eagles all week long
And this is all that we've learned about living
This is all that we've learned about living"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nora Jones is stunning in every column Stef.

Nice plays BYo, I enjoyed them. I never ventured too deep into their material.

"Great Pandora station"- I believe you are doing it wrong. If you were to continue to massage and feed one particular station (by clicking on "add variety" and adding bands/songs, and giving songs thumbs up or down when they are on the far ends of the spectrum) it gets a better feel for what types of sounds you enjoy. Then it will spit out stuff new to you that it determines may be to your liking. You can separate the stations by genre so as to prevent clashes from abrupt changes. Your mileage may vary….

Lucas I tried to get my head around Doomtree, when I came across their performance on KEXP. I was not successful then nor was I with your offering. I think they are above my understanding. The solo Dessa material fine with me however.

I do agree with your observation of BRK liking some touch and feel. Ray LaMontagne, case closed.

Thanks for the music guys.


----------



## WayneC

My mood tonight…


----------



## chrisstef

Nice selection of tunes there Wayne. I could listen to Sublime at any point of any day. I absolutely destroyed the 40oz to Freedom album in my college years. It was basically my soundtrack.

Had a little old school WuTang session last night ..





 - Wu Gambinos





 - Liquid Swords


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like John Mellencamp's music but he confused me with all the last name changes. Petty is awesome I agree BRK.

Wayne, 
Yes.
Yes!
And hell yes! That is an outstanding version of Lay Me Down

I can see it, hat turned to the side and pop-locking around his shop as he preps for the counter top glue up. Lifting a knee high occasionally as he swings an arm across his body with his fingers held in a "W". Represent Stef!


----------



## chrisstef

Pop locking had me drooling im laughin so hard. Every now and then i gotta get my inner gangster out. Hat slightly pointed east throwin up dubs in the shop, you know im on a roll if you see that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mellencamp's name thing (Cougar or whatever) was all a dumb record company thing.

Wayne- never heard of those guys….but I like em.

Here's to working nights. Ol' Springsteen(Stef's fav) articulates the plight of the blue collar pretty well.


----------



## chrisstef

I dig me some Springsteen. My old man, being from Jersey, rocked plenty of The Boss when i was a kid. Dont let my affinity for a bit of hip hop lead you to believe im not into the classics. My music tastes have evolved quite a bit over the years from rap to metal to bluegrass and country i spread it around quite a bit.

"Whoaaa ohhh im on fire"


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya Stef. But I am surprised by how many people don't care for Springsteen. The man is gifted. 
If a person doesn't feel anything listening to this song….their soul just might be gangrene.

My Hometown


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Right here, right now…


----------



## theoldfart

Now thats better!!!!!! retrogrouch


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

" I'm gonna… Getcha Baby!!" Awesomeness.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

"Was an early mornin' yesterday, I was up before the dawn…"


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe a little Jeff Beck/Jahn Hammer Miami Vice tunes?


----------



## theoldfart

And more beer…..


----------



## WayneC

Beer and Marley


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Beatles would be next, or Charlie Daniels' Million Mile Reflections, but 8-track case in next room (impossible to find…)


----------



## theoldfart

Currently on a Dire Straits/Mark Knoffler kick


----------



## Nickdarr

Sports radio for the most part.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Oh, Dire Straits +1


----------



## theoldfart

I tend to go on binges, head back to the archives, pull an armload good ole stuff and spread it out between the living room, shop and the TRUCK. Except for vinyl,living room only, turntable doesn't travel well.

Edit: One of these days I need to get a god phono preamp with USB. Quite a bit of my collection is outa print so if the disk goes poof ( you know cats, PB&J, drinks and so on) its gone.


----------



## davegutz

Weird you ask that. I grew up in the 70's with what's now callled classic rock but my kids have gotten me turned onto alternative. My daughter likes Death Cab and I've found that mixes really well with oak and maple.


----------



## theoldfart

For Cutie is remarkable.


----------



## theoldfart

If your looking for something a little(lot) different try Dead Can Dance, the lead singer has a distinctive voice.


----------



## WayneC

Speaking of Mark Knoffler, I bought this album last month.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

^Very nice. Love both those voices.


----------



## theoldfart

Wasn't there a studio album as well as a live one?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My fav. Mark Knopfler song. I still don't know what it's about:

Boom like that.


----------



## WayneC

I think I have the studio album Kevin.


----------



## lysdexic

Love Over Gold - The Telegraph Road


----------



## WayneC

One more along the same lines…


----------



## theoldfart

Scotty that album has some of the recording technique ever. Slap that puppy on the turntable and turn it up to about 1/3 to 1/2 and sit back. The soundstage is incredible!!! one of the best recordings I have.


----------



## Iguana

+1, lys. Or make that +14. Might be my favorite song. Definitely the song I've listened to most often over the last 30 years.

Saw them in '86 in Vancouver on the Brothers in Arms tour. Best sound quality of any stadium concert I've ever been to, in addition to being the loudest. Hugely disappointed when they ended with Brothers in Arms and did not put Telegraph Road in the set. Finally got that remedied about 4 years ago when Knopfler & band came through town and had Telegraph Road in the set that night. Note-perfect, rather unsurprisingly.

And the radio says tonight it's gonna freeze…


----------



## Loco

I like barely audible jazz/blues/folk/rock.
Turn this down until you can barely hear it.


----------



## Loco

Another. Chill out_


----------



## theoldfart

Lys/Mark he played in an outdoor venue a short distance from my house. We sat on the deck and listened having beers and relaxing. Was quite an evening.


----------



## AnthonyReed

First off, Stef said "....i spread it around quite a bit." and no one batted an eye.

My Knopfler pick: Back to Tupelo


----------



## darinS

I'm sure my grandparents HATED me since I would play this over and over and over…....


----------



## Iguana




----------



## AnthonyReed

I can see your grandparents' view on this one Darin.

I like Shirley's voice and enjoyed Garbage's first two albums. Thanks for the play Mark.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Radiohead kind of morning: Nude

An acquired taste perhaps.


----------



## lysdexic

I need to explore more Radiohead. Impressive video.


----------



## WayneC

Radiohead to Radioactive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like that song Wayne, how is the rest of their catalog?

I've been digging these guys. I want to go see them. Anyone have any opinion on The Neighbourhood? Sweater Weather


----------



## lysdexic

I finally finished Breaking Bad this past weekend.

Crystal Blue Persuasion


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am confused. How does one play The Wiltern and The Palladium simultaneously?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have not watched the last season but really enjoyed what I have seen of that show.

Another one from there-
The Be Good Tanyas : Waiting Around To Die (A cover of Townes Van Zandt's Song)


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, we saw them a few years ago, great show.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kevin, you are referring to The Be Good Tanyas and not The Neighbourhood, correct?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tonight:









Who wants to go? My treat.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony be good uh huh. For tonight I'm in. Thanks for picking up the airline tics, you can pick me up at LAX!! :0)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am 15 mins from LAX, no problem. Let me check tickets…


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks, I don't mind coach once in awhile


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nothing commercial is getting you here, from Hartford, in time for the show. Even if I had Stef-like cash flow.


----------



## theoldfart

Ah, to be the Demolition Man! A goal for life.


----------



## chrisstef

Cash flow in casa de Stef is low but I can be at Bradley Airport in less than 20 minutes if Tony is buyin.

Worst demo job ive ever done was in that airport. We had to be shuttled across the tarmac every morning in a suburban to work on concourse C. Imagine all the people that had walked across that carpeting. It all had to go. My hands hurt for months. We had to cut it all up in 8-12" wide sections, pull it up to waist height, then we could tuck it between the scissor mechanisms on a scissor lift and drive. We figured that move out about 3/4 of the way through. I remember soaking my hands every night after work for 2 months. Bad memories on that job. The framer who was working there fell off scaffolding the next job he was on, 40' fall. Didn't make it.

I still get the heebie jeebies walking into that place. Bad juju.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is foul, I can understand why there are mental scars.


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, I'll think of youNov 1'st. Going to FL. And to CA in Dec!!


----------



## chrisstef

If you walk through concourse C, spit on it for me . It stole a small piece of my youth lol.


----------



## theoldfart

Patoooee


----------



## chrisstef

Hello honey its me, what did ya think think when ya heard me back on the radio, what did the kids say when they heard their long last daddy-o ….


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know the drill Stef… Say it


----------



## AnthonyReed

West Coast


----------



## chrisstef

I dig that band T. Smooth styling for sure.

The above was a bit of Harry Chapin - Double you oh ell de de de dee. 
I like me some storytelling.

"I been making extra money playin high school sock hops im a big time guest emcee"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Okay last one…. Afraid. It reminds me of Wayne's Imagine Dragons submission.

Where the hell is BRK?

I bet Shatner brought the house down.


----------



## Iguana

Three songs by imaginary (movie) bands:


----------



## Texcaster

I like N. American roots music, from Tex Mex to Canadian fiddle styles.
My favorites at the moment.. Pokey La Farge and The Carolina Choc Drops, contemporary takes on older
styles. If it has fiddles, accordions, mandolins, guitars and basses, I'm in!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hear ya talking candyman.

My fictitious (movie) band: Scotty Doesn't Know


----------



## Loco

Hippie music, of course.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I need some of those boots.


----------



## LukieB

From Radiohhead to Radioactive to Radiation Vibe


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I so rocked some Pavarotti and friends in my shop today. My wifey's influence I guess.

Have you heard and of the stuff the great tenor does with pop singers? I dig it.






Ya never know what you're gonna get from me do ya?


----------



## Loco

Pavorotini ? Bahhhhhh !


----------



## Donna77

Supertramp is my favorite wood working music. It helps me relax think clearly


----------



## theoldfart

Just heard Lou Reed died today :0(. Listening to Cowboy Junkies doing Sweet James now.


----------



## Iguana

That'd be Sweet Jane. Can't think of a drug called "James" on the street


----------



## theoldfart

Spell checker ;0{


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sad news indeed. Velvet.

Heroin


----------



## theoldfart

Best line, Stick a fork in 'em their done


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the plays Lucas & Red.

Damn Lou was good.
Perfect Day.

If you are into him Sister Ray is an outstanding assault.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, woke up this morning the house was cold. Check the furnace she wasn't burnin'. So it's back to Springsteen's blue collar blues.

One step up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play Red, went good with my coffee.


----------



## chrisstef

If this doesnt make you bob your head …


----------



## lysdexic

Makes me want to cover my head….


----------



## theoldfart

"Bob your head" Hmmmmm, only Stef could say this line with a straight face!


----------



## AnthonyReed

A Blondie/KRS mash up? Hmmm.

I'm going to see these guys at The Greek on Saturday night:

Deftones.

Passenger

Change

What I have heard of their new stuff I am kind of leery though…. better than TV or a bar I guess.


----------



## chrisstef

No love on the KRS jam huh? Im a lone ranger on the old school rap flight.

My wife is a big deftones fan T. I never got into em too much but they have put out some solid stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I listened to it and it was fine. I am just not as hip as you.

The Deftones crowd will be entertaining if nothing else.


----------



## AnthonyReed

They changed venue from The Wiltern to The Palladium which allowed them to sell more tickets… got some for tonight:


----------



## Texcaster

If I want medium toe tappers I go the Hot Club Of Cowtowns











Alana James is an all time favorite fiddler of mine.


----------



## Texcaster

After Hendrix's cover of " Watchtower " , this is my favorite Dylan cover.
" God Darn It! Where are you tonight , Sweet Marie? "


----------



## LukieB

Make's me bob my head Stef, you're not alone. Raptures Delight is on my iPod, but this be my favorite KRS jam

I got a 55-inch television you know
And every once in a while I hear 'Just Say No,'
Or the other commercial I love
Is when they say 'this is your brain on drugs,'

Funny that even though I can't stand most of todays rap I still love me some old school gangsta chit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lucas has your back Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The streets still reek of last night's p!ss.


----------



## lysdexic

Ahh Stef - I was just bustin your raisins. I remembering hearing this tune in the 7th grade feeling like Christopher Columbus. It was a new world. I used to know all the lyrics by heart.

As seen on Sooooooooul Train

The full version


----------



## ShaneA

Umm Tony, I see non-beautiful people in that photo. You are ruining my LA beach beauty stereotypes. WTF…I get plenty of that in KC.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am telling ya Shane it's a polluted place. You have seen my ugly mug and they let me roam freely.


----------



## AnthonyReed

A bag of M&M's and some strawberry hill; a guy would be in business with this friggin crowd.


----------



## ShaneA

Lol…if you had a bag of M&Ms in my neighborhood, you better also have a stick. Just sayin'


----------



## theoldfart

anyone for a thunderbird or maybe muscatel in plain brown wrapper?


----------



## WayneC

Annie Green Springs Apple….


----------



## WayneC

A must for cheap wine….


----------



## AnthonyReed

It smells better in here but no Night train, Bordeaux though.


----------



## lysdexic

Frisbee throwing room only?


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is still early. Two opening bands. Don't get all bunched up yet.


----------



## lysdexic

Oh, I forget. It is 11:15 here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Small venue, 3700. Sold out. It'll fill.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I indeed tapped my toe Tex. Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One more reason Mumford is the shizzle. This video is great.

Hopeless wanderer.

Gotta be able to poke a little fun at yourself.


----------



## AnthonyReed

WORD!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Friday vibe. A good friend those two job free days that follow it are…

Zero 7:

Somersault.

Dig it.


----------



## Texcaster

This is the unofficial Aussie national anthem preformed Nt. Territory style.






Tony I feel your pain, I was raised in Altadena from age 10. I've lived all over So Cal. I saw a lot of bands in the 60's at the Whiskey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

With this "Tapout" crowd I better see someone carried out on a stretcher from that pit before the night is over…


----------



## lysdexic

You sure make it to a lot of shows T. I have only been to one in the past 10 years or so.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have an empty life which affords me the time to attend shows Scotty.

Deftones tore it up…


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

G'nite.


----------



## Erc

Punk, Rock, Heavy Metal, Country, Classical…..I guess pretty much anything really.


----------



## AnthonyReed

"Top End's Kriol"? I had no idea there was such a language. That was an a different selection for sure Tex. Thanks for the play.

So put you down for ALL then Eric?

If I have played this one before, I apologize. I am a bit rummy and seem to be immune to caffeine this morning.
Have Gun Will Travel : Dream No More


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tex did you ever catch the Doors at the Go Go?


----------



## Texcaster

No Doors, but I did see Love, B. Springfield, Miracles and the Seeds. In the early 70's I saw Zappa with Geo. Duke and Ponty at the Palladium. Ruben and the Jets opened. The most memorable show ever for me.

A few years back I saw Steve Earl in Brisbane. It was an off night for old Steve and end of tour. I saw Bo Jenkins a few nights before and Bo left Steve for dead. Bo is an expat yank like myself. He preforms solo and with bass and drums. He tours constantly, pubs and festivals. I've seen him many times. His guitars are lefty but strung right hand.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool Tex.

"His guitars are lefty but strung right hand." - Hendrix did that too.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perhaps a bit fruity for some but I like it.

Bell X1:

Rocky Took A Lover

Bad Skin Day


----------



## AnthonyReed

For your Monday morning listening pleasure.

The Rosewood Thieves:

Los Angeles


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice play T. Rainy day, feeling Counting Crowish









One of the best albums to come out of the 90s imo. My copy is wore out.

Rain Kings


----------



## chrisstef

Some one secure the sharp objects at Red's house.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Counting Crows too depressing for ya?


----------



## chrisstef

"Its been a looong December and theres reason to believe that this year will be better than the last …."

A little bit, but it was just more a of a rainy day kinda remark.

Im feeling a little bit like this today. Five Finger Death Punch - White Knuckles


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ya, my personality is a bit more melancholy than yours


----------



## chrisstef

Monday mornings seem to bring the aggression out in me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

One for the wifey today. I'm married to a woman who runs eleven miles the same day she injects herself with chemo meds for her lupus. And she thinks I'm the tough one.

Better than wine.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Let the tears out BRK.

Let the angst out Stef.

Sounds like tough doesn't even begin to describe that type of strength.

Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Going to check out The Wiltern tomorrow night. My first time, I hope it's gentle.

The music will not be that cool so listen to this instead:

Arctic Monkeys - 505


----------



## ShaneA

Damn Tony…you are the concert master. You have seen more shows in the last month, than I have in the last decade. Come to think of it, I don't even remember the last concert I attended? Maybe REM at Red Rocks in the early 2000's? Dang…I am old.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rattle your cage door open Shane… I am old too.

I like music and love supporting it live. Cooler months coming, so show frequency will slow down a bit. Then it will be the small bar punk sets and that ilk. Like The Redwood. Those shows would feel awkward to document though.

Arctic Monkeys - When The Sun Goes Down


----------



## chrisstef

I been down with the Arctic monkeys for a while now. I hurt my ipod with their first album. Good choice Tony, i havent listened to them in a while.


----------



## carguy460

"It's been a long time since I've Rock and Rolled"...

You crazy guys still talkin music here? Anybody been to a Nickleback concert lately?

Just checking in after 2 months…carry on!


----------



## chrisstef

Figured you were unpacking Kroger's gear by now Jason being that you were on tour.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heya Jason! Good to see you man.


----------



## LukieB

*Tony*, 
I was just looking at the events at The Redwood, if you like you a little pop-punk rock, go check out The Swellers on Tuesday Nov. 19th

Good stuff, nothing too original, but they put on a good show and the guys are really nice. Met them a couple years ago. They were recording their album at the Blasting Room, and played a last minute show at a bar in FoCo with a maximum occupancy of like 20 people…..It was awesome


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I like that video. Little punk action ehh? I remember these guys from the warped tour. Still put them in from time to time.

Taking Back Sunday


----------



## AnthonyReed

Looking for a nearby place to eat dinner before the show. Any opinions?:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^LOL


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the the heads-up Lucas. I like that song.

Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## chrisstef

Are you kiddin me Tony?! Id hate to see the dessert list at a joint like that.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Right??


----------



## LukieB

Oh come on Tony, we all know you're looking for some young dong.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I never said I wasn't Lucas.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

It is a cool art deco building.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

I giggled…. loudly.


----------



## ShaneA

Lots to laugh about here. Park in rear…is the icing on the cake.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Uh huh. More than I could have hoped for.

M&M crowd but I'll need the wine… this band might be disco.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kind of sexy in here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dale Earnhardt Jr. Jr. = Disco.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man T, I'll just have to live vicariously.

Guilty pleasure song. Just makes me want to get trashed in a bar and feel sorry for myself.

Come pick me up


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll listen to it once I am on a pc.

You are not missing a thing BRK. A lame date and disco music so far….


----------



## LukieB

*Tony*, that is hilarious, good stuff man. Hope you enjoy the rest of your show. I too, am envious of all your concert outings….. I used to go to a ton of shows, but they are getting less and less frequent. Haven't been in a mosh pitt in like a year… LOL

I think A Wilhelm Scream was the last band that I saw that involved a trip to the mosh pit for me

*Red*, Good tune, does indeed kinda make you wanna wallow in self pity though doesn't it


----------



## AnthonyReed

I apologize, I am not trying to rub anything in. I love you guys and am just trying to share the ride, not cause any jealousy. I don't dance…. this is it.

Family Of The Year = Fair


----------



## LukieB

No apology necessary T, I enjoy living vicariously through your outings. Keep doing what your doing bro.

And don't worry, I'll find my way to a mosh pit sooner than later….not quite "too old for that ********************" : )


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 on no apologies needed. I love seeing your mid-life crisis in pictures…..lol (totally joking)

Sometimes I wonder if the stuff I post is considered gloating. Hope it doesn't come across that way. Just doin…..mah thaaannnng.


----------



## LukieB

Well you know I think you're a dick Red.

Are we close enough that I don't have to put a smily face at the end of that sentence so you know I'm joking?

Do your thaaannnng too bro.

Still in a punk rock mood today, just picked up this album yesterday….it rocks


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"Are we close enough that I don't have to put a smiley face at the end of that sentence so you know I'm joking?"

That really made me laugh out loud. I'm always putting smiley faces and crap because I worry people won't know I'm joking. Shoot I'm joking more than I'm serious.

Lucas- probably gonna make a trip to FoCo in Jan or Feb. My trips back home are always jam packed, but it'd be cool if we could squeeze in a time to buy you a beer. Might even bring you some rust.


----------



## chrisstef

I think Red's tryin to butter you up for a one on one mosh pit Lukie.

Last pit I was in was at a Korn show, I couldn't help but jump into the foray once they dropped Blind. Halfway through the song I realized that I was almost too old for that anymore. Sucking wind by the first break.


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo is a bully.

He made me send him a Lie Nielsen gift certificate before I could post on his Furniture thread. Told me that is way it is always done. He told me the new guys (he used the R word) always pony up to the thread originator.


----------



## chrisstef

Rojo Incognito.


----------



## lysdexic

I wanted to speak up earlier but feared further ridicule by the other "masters."


----------



## ShaneA

Some good laughs to be had in here. Red is being outted as Rojo Incognito…I suspected as much, but now it has been confirmed by Scott. Red, you should be ashamed.

Unless, of course, you want to split of the bounty on the LN gift certificates.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Crap. My alter ego is outed.

Dan W. is to Rojo

as

David Bowie is to Ziggy Stardust.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You think it is a "crisis" BRK? I've always assumed it was autism. Maybe I should pick up a test kit to be sure.

Thanks for the plays guys. I dig the Flatliners Lucas. New to me thanks!!

I must be missing something re: Rojo Incognito.

I am sure you can find them on a Megan's Law list somewhere; this 65ish year old stain (light shirt) and his 58ish year old wingman (dark shirt) were the cat's meow. It started during the intermission between the second opener and the main band. Prince's 1999 played and sh!t stain was up twirling, dipping and dancing his ass off in the aisle. The display continued through the night until the house lights came back on after the headline act finished.
His skills were so prevalent that when it began an usher approached my date to make sure she was capturing it on video. Stain possessed all the moves, his wingman helped by keeping the beat with shallow dips, quick jerks and hypnotic swaying, all the while staring at his mentor with longing like a dog eyes a pork chop. I tell you race fans, it was worth the price of admission. If I did not get such a creep vibe from him and want to throw him off the balcony, I would have got my picture taken with him. This was the best photo I took (sorry about the quality):


----------



## chrisstef

It was a Richie Incognito reference. He plays for the Miami Dolphins. Been in the news lately for bullying a fellow player. Huge touch hole. Had been tossed out of 3 colleges and was considered undraftable by a number of head coaches in the NFL. He's the reigning dirtiest player in the NFL.

Looks like OG had the moves. I love me some people watching especially the back row groovers.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Moral of the evening:
Atlas Genius = Meh/Fair

The Wiltern = Rock & Roll. Fantastic Venue.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thank you for the enlightenment Stef.


----------



## ShaneA

Apparently Tony is too busy getting out and actually doing stuff to be up on the latest gossip of the bullying world. What a Lame-O!

There are not better places on Earth to people watch than rock concerts. Amazing outfits, amazing moves, amazing stuff in general. They are the greatest for that very reason.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You know that one girl that couldn't make it as a ballerina and is now using those talents on a different type of stage down by the airport? Sad and funny at the same time? This is her equivalent of the open mic. I'm gonna start throwing $1's at her soon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I think I dated that chick in college. Is her name Jennifer?...

Ya, I caught the Incognito joke earlier. But my Ziggy Stardust analogy was lame. I'm just not a witty as Scotty I guess. Was trying to keep the "music theme." Not too many bully musicians I know of. Gene Simmons?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I should remember since she said it over and over when mentioning her website, CD she was selling and her free show in Long Beach tomorrow (nothing like schlepping at an open mic) but alas, I don't.

Ted Nugent?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh! Sinatra?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, at least ballerinas have great legs

I wonder if the Nug had a name for his alter ego…hmmm


----------



## chrisstef

I think he does Red … douchebag sounds pretty appropriate. I wish the Nuge would keep his mouth shut.


----------



## AnthonyReed

True enough BRK.

Have you listened to his music? It is not an easy thing to do.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I'm sure the Nug has some alter ego when he's sniffin turkery turds and chasing wild game. I always liked this song…but he's not the one singin.

Stranglehold.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes that is his one song. I like it too Red.


----------



## LukieB

*Rojo Incognito*, Hell yeah brother, most definitely have to squeeze in some time for a beer or two. Have to come check out one of these new breweries popping up around here. In a magazine article I was reading the other day,the guy called the Loveland/Fort. Collins area the "Napa Valley Of Beer". Our little town of Loveland now has 6 breweries…..it's awesome.

*Tony*, Well since you said you liked it, check out this one... My favorite Flatliners song

And for anyone who thinks Ted Nugent is a douche..... But if you're an NRA kinda guy or offended by the F-word, you should probably skip this particular music video….


----------



## Texcaster

You made my day Lucas. I chuckle.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My wifes fav running song. I like it too.


----------



## LukieB

I really like that one too Red


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like it Lucas, thanks.

So Red, are you saying one is only truly happy in an urban setting dancing amongst a throng of other people? And to never venture to rural ares as one will only be ostracized and ridiculed there? Seems rather narrow minded of you but I still respect your views.

Morning boys.

Middle East: Blood


----------



## Sawdust2012

Waylon Jennings


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sun's up. 79° today.

I think you will like this guy BRK.

Joe Purdy : I Love The Rain The Most

I apologize if I am repeating myself.

Woman Go


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Tony I'm trying to keep up with your cultureization today. I'm at the Iowa beer, wine and food Expo. Having a good ol time with the outlaws. I would post pics if I was savy enough to do it with my phone. Maybe tomorrow. I'll be in the beer garden if you need me. Peace out red


----------



## theoldfart

Hey Rojo, bottoms up!


----------



## lysdexic

Tsup bitches?

Drankin that mash and talkin that trash


----------



## lysdexic

Diggin the Purdy BTW.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## BigRedKnothead

there's too many hipsters in this place. But i've died and gone to ipa heaven


----------



## lysdexic

What is a hipster?

Really. I do not know. I doubt that I am one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red has a foul mouth.


----------



## theoldfart

Ahhhhh 'schrooms


----------



## chrisstef

Party at Scotty's?


----------



## theoldfart

Ahm in!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll go. This place is dead anyways. ;-)


----------



## LukieB

I'm in

Hipster

The most through urban dictionary entry I've ever seen


----------



## AnthonyReed

I call this one Paper Clip:









Someone play some music…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Why You?


----------



## chrisstef

Here T. Lemme throw it back to the mid 90's r&b scene.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smooth Stef. Thank you!

Wax Tailor: Positively Inclined


----------



## AnthonyReed

Deluxe: Pony


----------



## lysdexic

.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.


----------



## chrisstef

I missed somethin funny


----------



## AnthonyReed

Got ya covered.

Carl Perkins: Guitar Boogie


----------



## chrisstef

"Scotty B if youre out there somewhere, Stef called in and requested this one for ya."

Mean it.


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## lysdexic




----------



## AnthonyReed

Radiohead: Talk Show Host


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds heard at open mic…

Random #1: "Really nice song man."

Performer: "Oh, that is not mine. That is Hurt."

Pretty voiced Random #2 "Yeah, that is a Johnny Cash song."

= Blink =

-Rattletrap loud muffler car drives by-


----------



## chrisstef

Friggin hipsters ^

Last sound heard: door hitting Tony in the ass.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Radiohead: 15 Step


----------



## Iguana

Been working outside this week and the weather has been unusually cold and wet. Gloomy, even:









This song has been going through my head every day.


----------



## LukieB

Really dig the Wax Tailor, and the Deluxe Tony…Good Stuff.

Really sad I missed a couple of Scotty's comments after he was at least 3 Ranger IPAs deep, LOL

So funny that Tony was forced to change his comment to a period too…...WTF??


----------



## AnthonyReed

I was just showing solidarity.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This one will get stuck in your head. Our 3yr old now insists on being called "queen bee."

royals

Nice play Mark, I was just thinking about that song the other day too. Little GNR


----------



## theoldfart

Can a house have more than one Queen Bee?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I think that one plays on my Pandora BRK, very familiar. Catchy indeed.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"No Daddy, you can call me queen bee." My wife and I have our work cut out.

Btw….David Ramirez station on pandor== berry, berry good.


----------



## chrisstef

That's a damn catchy tune Red, I was bumpin it this morning in my travels.

You can call her queen bee as we all know that a fathers sole mission in life is to simply keep their daughters off the pole. The rest will work itself out.


----------



## theoldfart

We talk in' nationality or structures?


----------



## chrisstef

Coming from a guy with a last name that ends in "icz", most definitely structure OF.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This has taken a turn for the worst….

Try this.

The Shins: Sleeping Lessons


----------



## theoldfart

Stef, not to worry, married a girl whose name ended in "ski"


----------



## LukieB

We talk in' nationality or structures?

Took me a minute, but that is funny….Stef being one makes it absolutely hilarious.

My mothers last name is Monkiewicz, so it's OK for me to point and laugh : )


----------



## AnthonyReed

It is okay to point and laugh at him at any rate. He is not only deserving but is too dim to realize it is him that everyone is laughing at.


----------



## chrisstef

Its always with me not at me. Bless my heart.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bless your heart.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Song will make a guy think…

Murder in the city.

Getting pretty tired of the ads that you can't skip though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I'm in a reflective mood.

Things I prayed for.


----------



## chrisstef

Geez .. snap out of it Big Red. Things are gonna be all right man. A little head cold and you go all soft. I don't have to call the hotline on ya do I?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the Avett Brothers too BRK.

I've posted this one before but it is worth another play:

Avett Brothers: Laundry Room

Agreed about the ads, though it is based on the browser or some such. I worried about posting a song with an ad in front of it but have realized that ad is not universal and does not play for everyone viewing it. Case in point the song you just posted played immediately for me, no ad.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAhah…. Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef's sideline job


----------



## chrisstef

That really strange Tony, youre all up in my head bro. I just finished listening to The Pot by Tool. That kinda afternoon. Hate me some paperwork.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have that affliction today too….

Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy. Giggle filled morgue makes Tony a dull boy.

Oh sorry.


----------



## chrisstef

Gotta ask a simpleton question … how do you make the link say different things beside the web address?

Ohh a window .. lemme lick that clean.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Copy the link/address info of the target web address. 
Type your message.
Highlight the text you want to be the link.
Click button circled in picture.
Paste link/address in window that pops up.
Click "ok".


----------



## BigRedKnothead

See, I find Tool and stuff like that depressing. So dark.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Don't be depressed BRK…

Stef is happy and he just does the side thing on occasion to make ends meet. To hear Bhog tell it, Stef is a superstar in the dumpster veiled alleyway mambo game.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol. Now that's funny.


----------



## chrisstef

Lol well played Tony. Its scary when I know the phone number to 3 or 4 different dumpster companies off the top of my head. Been in the game too long I guess.

The dark music is good for me. It helps release any of the darkness that bottles up inside. Ive mostly put the fired up side of me away for good but it still resides somewhere in there. I used to get pretty hot pretty easy, I never liked it when my temper flared.


----------



## lysdexic

Out of curiosity Stef, how long did it take before you could resist pulling out and taking home all that demo'd wood in the dumpsters?


----------



## chrisstef

Honestly Scotty, I never had that much of an affliction. Most of the stuff that goes out is framing lumber. 2×4's mostly with some 2×10's mixed in here and there. Its not really that often that we bump into wood framed stuff either, most of it is metal stud commercial construction crap.

The only real good load of lumber to come in was when I first joined L's a few years back. All wide board old growth planking but thin, 11/16" ish. Ive still got a few of the better, thicker pieces in the rack but pulling nails really sucks


----------



## OldRick

After having been a hired gun pro bass player and backup vocalist for 30 years, my tastes are a very eclectic. A lot of what I listen to depends on my mood-du-jour. Thankfully, technology has moved to where I now have a machine that reads from USB flash drives. So I have broken down all my collection into the separate genres so I just pop in a 16 gig drive and hit random. All day music without hassle. Sure beats the days of cassettes and cd's.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I hear ya Stef. Used to be pretty hot-headed myself. Music, woodworking, spirituality, introspection…. all mellow me out quite a bit. Ya know, in my ripe ol' age of 34.

Nice play T, I could listen to the Avett bros. all day.

OldRick- It's all pretty convenient now ehh? Now with pandora, I'm too lazy to put it on a disc or hard drive


----------



## yuridichesky

Found tons of good music here and decided to join the club too.

Not sure there was anything Russian here, so here's some Russian stuff, quite good one to my taste - solid rhythm good for doing some hand plane shavings.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I hear you OldRick, gotta love where technology has brought us in regards to music listening.

Hiya Yuri! Welcome. Thanks for the play, I enjoyed it. It reminded me of the Cocteau Twins.

Cocteau Twins: Oomingmak


----------



## WayneC

Will have to check it out Yuri (working at the moment).


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yuri- now we're getting some culture on here

In my college years I had a maroon ford ranger that I used to explore most of eastern Oklahoma. Certain albums/artists take me back to that truck and that time.

Shawn Mullins- Shimmer

Caedmon's call- Faith my eyes

So keep on comin' with these lines on the road….


----------



## yuridichesky

Red- oh yeah I like culture, especially when it's pretty 

Bar in Amsterdam

Aint no Thang


----------



## AnthonyReed

BRK it is amazing how music has the ability to instantly transport a person to a specific time and place. There are very few other things (smell) in life that possess that weight. Powerfully good stuff, music.

Love the Katzenjammer plays Yuri. Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mychael Danna & Devotchka: The Winner Is


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T- you articulate it well. Music has always had that affect on. Listen to a little Meatloaf, and I'm taken right back to the trashy trailer park I spent my Elementary years….lol

Yuri- I like both of those songs. Good stuff. Here's something from your side of the ocean:

I like this Scottish singer/songwriter.

Amy Macdonald.


----------



## yuridichesky

Tony, +1 to what you said.

Music amongst other arts has direct and probably the shortest path to our emotions. Just two or three notes played live by talented performer may turn you upside down and inside out easily.

Red, totally agreed about Amy, she's good.


----------



## lightcs1776

I usually put on Christian rock / praise or country. Once in a while I'll put on 70's or 80's hair bands, but that's getting to be pretty rare these days.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the play BRK. I liked it.

Sun is up.

Slightly Stoopid - Officer


----------



## Texcaster

I've been enjoying everybodys music.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fantastic play Bill. I loved them. Thanks.


----------



## Texcaster

Cheers Tony, I hope you like Pokey and the South City Three


----------



## chrisstef

Another throw back jammy jam.

Q Tip. Vivrant thing:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bill - I am grateful to you for placing Pokey on my radar, he is fantastic and the lamb chops his bassist wields are a force of their own. Outstanding music.

Nice groove Stef.

Thanks for the plays fellas.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya Tex. I've never heard of any of that stuff….but I like it all. They don't play the good stuff on the radio.

Late last night I left work ticked off that we were there 12+ hours. Had the camry bumpin to this as I fumed. Stef woulda been so proud.

Prison Song


----------



## chrisstef

Proud indeed good buddy. That's the kind of tune that I crank up in the car when I get all cranky pants. Seems itll expel some of the work anger so it doesn't end up coming into the house. Im not a big fan of bringing my work home with me, I check that crap at the door.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Agreed. That's a healthy practice for a marriage. 
An upside to working for a large corporation…I really don't care what happens while I'm not there.


----------



## Texcaster

Red, Did someone say the protest song was dead?


----------



## AnthonyReed

+1, Leave that crap where they pay you to think about it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

One for a dreary cloudy morning.

The Eels: I'm Going to Stop Pretending That I Didn't Break Your Heart

Edit - I found a live version.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Protest song dead? I hope not. Stand up and rise for FREEDOM!...;-)

Man that was dreary T.

When I was a boy, I loved me some Garth Brooks. I used to lay in bed singing along to his songs. Even if you don't like country, you gotta appreciate a song like this:

The Dance

There is a woodworking connection. A small part of the funding for my tablesaw came from some cash I won singing "friends in low places" in a karaoke contest. Little know fact….lol


----------



## ColonelTravis

First time posting to this thread AND I GOTTA PUT MY FOOT DOWN, BROTHER!!



















God bless Shiner beer and Dale Watson


----------



## chrisstef

If you're having a bad morning … check this out


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow Red, okay I listened to the Garth. I am not gonna say I liked it but I did it. I did not mean to bum you out that bad. Here is a happier Eels song.

Eels: Mr. E's Beautiful Blues

Colonel - Thanks for the wonderful play. Most of all, thank you for remembering the tragedy that is Chris Gains.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol guys. That is a cheezy video. Couldn't find a better one. Must be nostalgic value for me. 
Garth bummed me out when he went off the deep end, divorced his wife etc. I don't listen to him much anymore. Now that I'm grown I can relate to songs like, "much too young to feel this damn old";-)

My tastes go all over the place. The country I listen to now is mostly older stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny Napoleon-esque groove Stef.

I am just throwing a shot at you BRK, I had not heard The Dance in a while and I do appreciate it as you suggest. I like listening to everything people throw up here, it is music man. Love it.

All kidding aside though, someone needs to pay for allowing Chris Gains.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Hey, I'm the only one with the stones to divulge cheezy music I used to like back in the day. Whatuuuviitt.;-)

That was hilarious Stef.

Travis. Watcha waitin for? Lay your groove down.

Man, if I keep layin down questionable tunes, I'll have to ask you guys to

Unblock Me


----------



## AnthonyReed

Spoof or not, that is smooth…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, Derek Webb's one of my fav. folk-type artists. But he's a big hip-hop fan. It's just for fun…but he is honestly bummed that dude from Roots blocked him on twitter.


----------



## Texcaster

Texas is one of my musical homes! " If you want to play in Texas., you better get a fiddler!" ( or a steel )


----------



## Texcaster

Just two of the great Texas fiddlers

Eck Robertson-Sally Gooden ... 




Johnny Gimble and a good over view of Texas fiddling and swing.






After a stroke the doc sez to Jonny " You might have some memory Loss. "

sez Johnny " I hope it's the part that knows " Orange Blossom Special ."


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff Tex.

One more before I go to work.

Amie


----------



## ColonelTravis

Love Junior Brown, Texcaster. His shows are fun when he's not drunk and shows up.


----------



## lysdexic

I got a star on my car and one on my chest
A gun on my hip and the right to arrest


----------



## AnthonyReed

Highway Patrol.


----------



## theoldfart

Nuthin like gitsteel


----------



## 7Footer

Wow Stef that's a gem, is Jeremy Fry just a Celts fan? Gawd that is epic!

Anyone check out the new Eminem yet? It's definitely different but a solid effort, better than his last 2 or 3 CD's. A couple songs I feel I shouldn't like but I *really* do, like this one with RiRi - Monster

Here are a few very solid tracks off of it:
So Far -
Rap God -
Love Game: - (don't listen if you are easily offended!)
Rhyme or Reason -
Desperation -
Wicked Ways -


----------



## theoldfart

anyone know Ned Sublett? "Feelin No Pain" or ( not for the purist Tex!) Ghost Riders in the Sky


----------



## theoldfart

Went to see some live music last night:









Daryl Anger and friends. Two of the musicians play with Dave Grisman. Fantastic blue grass, jazz and swing.


----------



## Texcaster

Wow! Lucky you!


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, it was what I imagined listening to Le Jazz Hot with Django and Stephan!


----------



## Texcaster

Kevin, this is the great man's nephew..Lulo Reinhardt fooling around with one of my basses at Oz Manouche

http://www.billpaulinbasses.com/festivals-and-shows.html

Sorry that's me. Click down to the photo capped " Lulo plays one of Bills basses " 
There was a jam on and Lulo was fooling around. Great guitarist and showman!


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, OK I'm impressed! I haven't picked up a bass in 45+ years. Always meant to go back to playing but family, career and so on……


----------



## jacob34

I enjoy talk radio myself


----------



## Texcaster

Kevin, most likely there are two guys in your area that just started to play again. After a few jams one sez to the other…..." Gee, a bass player would be good."


----------



## theoldfart

Thanks Tex, maybe when I retire.


----------



## Loco

Steely Dan, Dire Straits, Trower, Jeff Beck, Santana, Debi Nova, Tiny Tim
;-)


----------



## Texcaster

I've been listening to Sacred Steel lately. While I really like the church music for the hypnotic, up tempo, medium toe tappers I like the secular end as well. In the church it's not unusual to see 3-4-5 pedal steels on the bandstand.

Robert Randolph


----------



## Texcaster

Medium toe tappers!

Fran Grace…



 More amps & cabs than a music store!

Sacred Steel Jam..








 Showcase of Kings & Queens of Sacred Steel.


----------



## Texcaster

Once or twice a month I play music with two others, just for laffs. Guitar, bass and me on mando and fiddle, mostly mando. We just added Tom Waits " Come On Up To The House ", " Get Behind The Mule " is one of our standbys.


----------



## lightcs1776

Great music, Tex. Love the steel guitar. I've never heard of Tom Waits, but I sure like his music.


----------



## theoldfart

MMMM Night hawks at the dinner, Emotional weather report. Classics


----------



## Iguana

In light of recent entertainment news, it is time for something completely different


----------



## AnthonyReed

Getting caught up.

I can't imagine how fantastic that show must have been Kevin.

If this is any indication:
Darol Anger and Friends: After You're Gone

You two are talking over my head -"Le Jazz Hot with Django and Stephan!". Am I close here @ 4:00 minute mark Django Reinhardt and Stéphane Grappelli - J'Attendrai - Newsreel 'Jazz Hot'? (click on the HD to toggle it off and it'll buffer faster)

Thanks for the education guys.

Tex how long did the skirt in the combat boots play your bass?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Right now I'm listening to Trans Siberian Orchestra and the Rockin Little Christmas mix. Typically, my playlist includes a somewhat eclectic mix - The Band, Tool, Guns n Roses, AC/DC, Jimi Hendrix, Lifehouse, Dire Straits, Chuck Berry, SRV…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Still catching up….

The picture that you referenced Bill - Lulo Reinhardt:


----------



## Pezking7p

Seems to be bluegrass (a lot of Doc Watson) or techno. Not sure how that works but that's what I put on in the shop.


----------



## TheOldTimer

Just too old for the stuff they call music today, Sinatra all the way baby.


----------



## lysdexic

Appreciate the Doc Watson and techno mix. fo sho.


----------



## Texcaster

Tony, that is Tanya, she was there the whole weekend. She is a guitar bass player and found the longer 3/4 double bass scale a challenge. By Sunday she found her spot up near the heel and could play it a bit. That was the 3th Oz Manouche, the venue was the old Brisbane Museum, jamming on the verandah, the shows inside.

How did you get Lulo Reinhardt's photo up? Thanks! I have to admit to being pretty clueless about these things.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Still digesting your offerings…

Loved Robert Randolf and enjoyed Fran Grace. Thank you much! The last sacred steel hurt a bit.

For the picture I followed your link, saved the picture to my pc and re-posted. You're most welcome.

Looks like a good time; I bet that was great weekend.

I enjoy Waits he is on deck…

Doc Watson techno mix? What did I miss?


----------



## Pezking7p

A fellow bluegrass and techno listener? I would have thought the odds impossible.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I enjoyed the Waits selections as well. Great stuff Bill, thank you.

Always enjoy The Flying Circus Mark, thanks.

I have tickets to go see these guys at The Palladium Feb 7th:
Young the Giant: Islands

Not a huge fan of their library but things are always better live, we shall see. 2014 season at The Greek is not announced until March. Holidays make for slim pickings for shows.


----------



## Texcaster

+ 1 for live! I'll have to watch Young the Giant later. It's 1:40 pm and my connection is stop / start. If you live far from a large town, it can be pretend internet here.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Man, I used to think I knew a lot about music. I'm left in the Texas dust.


----------



## lysdexic

Pez,

That is what you get when you have The Crystal Method and Flatt and Scruggs as Pandora stations. Goodness.


----------



## theoldfart

Try Crooked Stil, Way Out West, John Hiat, then Oakenfold. A bit ADD


----------



## Shoedawg

Classical Music for me!


----------



## chrisstef

Gregory Isaacs .. for when only reggae and the night nurse can make you feel better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play Stef. Thanks.

Just got a love note from The Greek:
*Presale*: Thurs 12/5, 10am - 10pm
On sale date:
FRI, DEC 6
at 10:00 AM

CINQUANTA:
A special evening with Puscifer, A Perfect Circle and Failure 
Saturday, May 10, 2014 at 8:00 PM
Price: $65.00 / $45.00 / $35.00

WOOT!!! -Happy Dance-


----------



## chrisstef

If you haven't seen Maynard before youre gonna be in for a treat Tony. Ive only seen him with tool but I cant imagine his perfect circle act is much different. Worth the price of admission for sure.


----------



## AnthonyReed

At the Greek to boot??? Saucy!

Puscifer is his solo stuff.

Yes, I saw Tool in the greenhouse at the Church of Scientology in Hollywood. Brilliant show.

Hope I can scoop some decent tickets.


----------



## AnthonyReed

If you care, here is the show Info:

Cinquanta, Maynard James Keenan's 50th birthday celebration featuring performances from Puscifer, A Perfect Circle and Failure, has been confirmed for May 10 at The Greek Theatre in Los Angeles.

"Making it to the half century mark can be equal parts daunting and relieving," explained Keenan. "I figured I would remove the sting of officially being referred to as 'Gramps' by throwing a party and outlasting all my rude friends."

The special evening includes sets by Keenan's multimedia-meets-rock band Puscifer as well as the alt-rock super group A Perfect Circle. Along with a steadily growing list of surprise guest appearances, Failure, who Keenan has said he personally asked for a reunion show as a birthday gift, will perform. "This was the perfect opportunity to tick off one of my bucket list items in the form of a Failure reunion. What better birthday present could one ever hope for?

Puscifer recently released What Is…, a full-length concert film-meets- mockumentary that showcases the collective's unique live performances, which are known for their skillfully presented variety show atmosphere.

A Perfect Circle has also been busy, releasing a concert film titled Stone and Echo: Live From Red Rocks as well as a collection of live albums: Mer de Noms Live, Thirteenth Step Live and. Three Sixty, a greatest hits collection, which includes the outfit's first new studio recording in nearly a decade, "By and Down," arrived in-stores on Nov. 19.


----------



## AnthonyReed

UH HUH!!!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not safe for work. Actually not safe for anywhere.

Pusciefer: Conditions of My Parole

:-D


----------



## Texcaster

Value for money$ The Stones Aussie tour

http://www.smh.com.au/entertainment/music/rolling-stones-announce-ticket-prices-for-australia-20131205-2yst2.html

Jr Brown

http://flattmountainmedia.com/8-upcoming-concerts/9-junior-brown


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I guess I won't be seein' the Stones. I hope they have empty seats.

Can't get enough of this one.

Diamonds and Gasoline


----------



## AnthonyReed

Apparently many people are still sentimental about the Stones for them to be able to demand such prices.

Nice play BRK. Thanks.

Buena Vista Social Club: El Carretero


----------



## chrisstef

Thats a lotta cake to see geriat-mick. I was tempted to see bob seger last year but the tix were $110 a pop. Thats just way too much cheddar. Ill stick to the box set.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Emily Wells: Becomes the Color


----------



## AnthonyReed

Emily Wells: Symphony #6: Fair the Well & the Requiem Mix


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^oohhhh….that live one was good!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nother goodin:

I miss my home.


----------



## Texcaster

Goodins indeed.

Another song about home. The Warumpis got very modest airplay with this. Christine Anu popped it up a bit and had a massive hit.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Reel Big Fish: Beer


----------



## AnthonyReed

Any of you remember these guys?

Fear: More Beer


----------



## AnthonyReed

Outstanding play Red, I love the Andrew Duhon.

I enjoyed The Warumpis too.

Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fine. Here.

Glen Hansard and Markéta Irglová: The Swell Season


----------



## theoldfart

Texcaster, just saw these guys, awsome. 
Called the Deadly Gentlemen, blue grass, new grass and the like.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. Sorry T I've been slackin'. You know I love me some Glen Hansard. Well….I didn't care for his recent solo album. Wanted my money back.

Kev- Don't you wish they played good stuff like that on the radio. Music is so dominated by corporations now. Here's a song about that:

Joe the CEO


----------



## theoldfart

Hey RED, they play this stuff on the local FM here.


----------



## Texcaster

I've been a bit slack, that's a lot of new stuff for me, thanks. 
Always glad to hear the Buena Vistas and Ry Cooder.
I'm just starting to listen to New Grass. I really only know of it because the hardcore crowd is usually spitting blood because of it. New music with bluegrass chops and instrumentation must be a good thing!


----------



## lysdexic

I'm likin' the Deadly Gentlemen

EDIT: It is hard to get past the sweat band though.


----------



## theoldfart

Former heavy metal singer/guitarist! The fiddle player lives twenty min's from me, next town over from where I grew up. Banjo guy is from Crooked Still, has a PHD in Molecular Biology. They did a covers from Rolling Stones, Beatles, the Dead and Bill Mpnroe. Hell of an evening, had some Lagunitas Maximus as well. :0)>


----------



## lysdexic

Oooh. Laguintas Maximus.

THe office party is tonight. I am looking forward to some hop pops.


----------



## Texcaster

Laguintas Maximus…..sounds like a " cigaro especial "


----------



## justgrif

Delta-blues-inspired guitar rock or psychedelic music does me right most of the time. Lots of 60's and 70's music.

Stevie Ray Vaughan
Danzig
Tool
Pink Floyd

Also dig some moody classical stuff for certain tasks.

And podcasts! I listen to Adam & Drew Show, Woodtalk, Finewoodworking, Joe Rogan Experience, Ari Shaffir's Skeptic Tank, and Dan Carlin's Hardcore History.


----------



## darinS

How about a little Keel?


----------



## Texcaster

Michael Chapdelain came to my attention because he plays a guitar made by a member of a luthier forum I go to. Quite a coup for any luthier.

Hit The Road Jack





Somebody That I Used To Know


----------



## lysdexic

Grif is tossing out the podcasts

Wood talk
Fine woodworking
Architecture and Design
Dave Ramsey


----------



## AnthonyReed

"It is hard to get past the sweat band though." - The same crooked/bent chromosome I possess that makes me slobber when I talk to women is also the one that tickles my fancy when ever a mandolin begins to play. I liked the Deadly Gentlemen too but the headband (penache) is what set the hook for me. Thanks Kevin.

"The office party is tonight" - Did that stoic, pensive demeanor stay in tact for the duration?

Petty is a perennial.

Wow Tex! Michael Chapdelain is quite the virtuoso great rendition of Hit The Road.

Thanks guys! I am really enjoying all the new (to me) stuff you are bring to my attention.

*BRK* - I don't know if this is on your radar but it seemed to me that it might be to your liking:
Hiss Golden Messenger - Super Blue


----------



## theoldfart

Tony for you, the former group of the deadly gentlemen banjo player. Crooked Still


----------



## theoldfart

Saw Paul Burch and the WPA Ballclub a few weeks ago, great show.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice plays Kevin. Crooked Still are great musicians, fleshed out with some lyrics or removing them entirely would make them even more appealing. Great stuff none the less. Thank ya Sir.

One for the voices in my head.
Radiohead - 15 Step


----------



## barringerfurniture

NPR all day long but that's because the CD player in my little boombox is full of sawdust. When NPR starts to make me too depressed about the world, I switch over to KNCI New Country. Before the CD player broke it was mostly metal and punk; Slayer, Pantera, Black Flag, various other loud music.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"The beer I had for breakfast wudn't bad, so I had one more for desert." 
 
Sunday Mornin' comin' down.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am sorry BRK but that guy slaughters that song. Man o man.

Hard to follow Johnny Cash.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Parlour Steps: Thieves of Memory


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well we can't agree on everything jerkface…..lol

It's okay. You lost me with parlor steps. Here's a cover we can agree is as good or better than the original.

The boxer.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I didn't know you were going to get all pissy. I am just saying; one doesn't just cover Johnny Cash, it is Johnny Cash man.

Fantastic cover! Very nice play, thanks. Those boys are top notch.

Fine, did I lose you on this one: This Train Is Bound For Glory? 
(The Charles Manson look at 4:35 is my particular favorite)


----------



## BigRedKnothead

That one made my morning.


----------



## pauldoucet

Anything my wife can't stand so that i can concentrate on my work without answering a multitude of questions


----------



## Texcaster

Sorry to be so old school but I just learned these. They are a lot of fun to play and sing!

Hank Williams…" Setting The Woods On Fire " 





Lefty Frizzell.. " Run'Em Off " 





Bob Wills and the Texas Playboys .. Miss Molly


----------



## Bogeyguy

Mostly DooWop.


----------



## Texcaster

I'm teaching a fellow Jock to play music and I may have to make a " Chord Hat "


----------



## BigRedKnothead

lol Tex. I could use a chord hat sometimes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Put a smile on my face this morning. That brought thoughts of my Grandad to mind. Great plays Bill. Thank ya Sir.


----------



## Texcaster

A small tribute to Willie Dixon, composer & double bass player.

W.D. wrote a very large part of the classic Chicago repertoire and in my book is the patron saint of Chicago Blues. The irony is very few blues bass players use a double bass. Two reasons for this…the Fender P Bass is now the traditional choice but the Jazz Bass is also very popular. The other reason is portability. Transporting a DB without damage from jig to gig is a risky thing to do.






Willie Dixon songs… http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_songs_written_by_Willie_Dixon


----------



## AnthonyReed

All hail the machine-gun bass of Willie Dixon! None higher. Nice selection Bill. Thanks for the lesson in addition to the spectacular taste in music.

Yo La Tengo: Nothing But You and Me


----------



## WoodMarkCreations

Two words…..Metal and Tool


----------



## Thrakintosh

Today it was a few Porcupine Tree albums followed by The Beatles "The Beatles" (aka The White Album). Last weekend it was an iTunes playlist that randomed the entire discographies of Rush, Tool, Buckethead and King Crimson.


----------



## Texcaster

Nice play Tony, I've missed a lot of contemporary music. I'm in the Americana/ Americana influenced camp. A bit like R. Crumb really, although I listen to a lot of post WW2 music. He draws the line around 1947.

This is what R. Crumb is up to these days. His art and music, as idiosyncratic as ever.

http://www.openculture.com/2013/10/r-crumbs-heroes-of-blues-jazz-country-features-114-illustrations-of-the-artists-favorite-musicians.html


----------



## theoldfart

Listening to Session Americana








More after the show


----------



## jmartel

I've been listening to a bunch of cover artists lately.

Best cover of Imagine Dragon's Radioactive by Pentatonix here Acapella group plus violin and cello in this song

Favorite cover of Lorde's Royals that Red put in here earlier here (Vastly superior to the original song)

The above group also does some pretty amazing other covers. Look for their versions of "Somebody I used to know" and Trouble


----------



## theoldfart

Heard this tonight, harpoon player is from Treat Her Right kind of a Charlie Musselwhite/Howard Levy hybrid.The band just blew the place apart, still basking in the afterglow!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jmart- good stuff. I liked those.


----------



## jmartel

The first group, Pentatonix also did a cover of Royals, but I like the Walk off the Earth version better. The one guy has a really high pitched voice that is a bit weird, but it's still good music.

This is the link to that version

I really like the bass voice in that group. I love the bass line in most songs, and he looks like Howard from Big Bang Theory.

And for those who don't like the modern music, they also did Christmas songs. Here's Carol of the Bells and Little Drummer Boy


----------



## Texcaster

Kevin, you and Tony seem to be single handedly keeping live music going! Good Onya! This is our festival season. I'm going for one day of a 5 day fest about 2 hours north.
Woodford Folk Festival http://www.woodfordfolkfestival.com/

I want to see the Backsliders


----------



## theoldfart

Tex, that band I just spoke about did a special one off show last year backing up Kris Delmhorst. They did a whole show of Cars/Rck O'Caasick(sp?). Amercana CandyO, was pretty cool Article here


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kevin I really like that little club that you go to. It looks like a great venue. The Cars cover show would have been terrific. Good music offering too, thanks OF.

Jmart I enjoyed the Radioactive and Royal covers, fun stuff thank you.

Bill the Backsliders are great. You have me curious why you have not found anything contemporary that is to your liking. Particularly as immersed in, and knowledgeable of, the music scene that you are. (I typed that last sentence 3 times, I can't get it to read nicely; I'm tired)

Some big blue porn with nice music overlay…
Yo La Tengo: Today Is The Day

Thanks for the music guys.


----------



## theoldfart

Yea Tony, it's pretty sweet. We'll be there for two or three free shows on New Years Eve.I'll post some stuff then. Come on east and we'll show you around. Maybe even look up Stef an pick on him! :0)


----------



## Texcaster

Tony, I listen to a lot of new music, it's just mostly based on older styles and fiddlecentric.

Bruce Molsky, one of the top Old Time musicians 





This is dance music after all! 





This guy is too cool!





It's 10:56 12/31/2013, we've been out and now we're back. We'll be lucky to make 12:00! HAPPY NEW YEAR ALL!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This song reminds me of Tex;-)

Willie


----------



## Texcaster

Hell! That stuff is illegal here and will be for some time yet. We can't even get enough votes to become a republic. The Queen is still our head of state and it looks like Charles, William and George will be our Kings! They reckon England will become a republic before us. I'm simplifying a bit. The problem is this system has worked well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Australia? Let's throw another shrimp on the barbie…;-)

Still goofin Tex. I just get a kick out of that song.

Long December, and there's a reason to believe maybe this year will be better than the last.


----------



## darinS

This always brings back memories for me






Thought it was hilarious when I fist heard it. Still brings smiles.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff darin. I hadn't heard that.


----------



## Texcaster

Yeah darinS, me too! Here's another " Rose Colored Glasses " John Conlee. Hank Williams, Lefty Frizzell and George Jones can be heard in so many singers but I always thought John Conlee came from somewhere else.


----------



## Texcaster

Just for the hell of it.. Hank 111 " Straight To Hell "


----------



## Texcaster

Justin Townes Earle " They Killed John Henry " & 'Memphis In The Rain "


----------



## theoldfart

Saw these guys last night. Not a typical bluegrass set but awesome nonetheless.
Also they did this


----------



## theoldfart

One more from Barnstar, cover from the Traveling Willbury's


----------



## Texcaster

Hats off to anyone that can see entertainment potential in " I Think We're Alone Now !"


----------



## theoldfart

Tex, they also did Joni Mitchel's Carrie


----------



## Texcaster

Lyle Lovett, Western Swing & Gospel. Medium toe tappers!


----------



## darinS

My wife didn't believe how this song sounded when I started singing this song to her. 3 days later, she heard it on the radio and started laughing because of my impersonation of it.

Here you go…....John Anderson's Swingin.


----------



## darinS

I forgot about John Conlee. Here's a couple more.

Busted: 




I Don't Remember Lovin' You: 




and of course Common Man:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I understand your preference Bill. I was just curious and I in no way meant is as a criticism. Wonderful selections in your offerings. I particularly liked Bruce Molsky. Thanks for the music.

Where did you find that one Red? Funny.

Fun stuff Kevin. +1 Hats off to Zack Hickman. 

Thanks Darin.

This one is soothing:
Sia & Zero 7: Somersault


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice play T.

Tex. I love me some Lyle Lovett:

Simple Song.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Wow, wonderful Lovett play. Thanks BRK.

Radiohead: Go Slowly


----------



## AnthonyReed

Led Zeppelin - Black Mountain Side


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I like easy stuff and a wide range of stuff anything mostly easy like, James taylo,r Paul simon, to zz top, and thin lizzie. I used to be a big fan of theirs, and also some classical I love Beethovens violin concerto opus 61 I have been both to Beethovens house in Bonn in Deutschland and Mozarts house in Salzburg Austria very interresting as I loved reading about both of their their bigraphies. Alistair


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The ol music thread has slowed down. I'm outta good music. Tapped out!

T- That's one Zeppelin track I'd never heard. Here's one for your relational pessimism

Down.

Good tune.


----------



## Texcaster

Go Tony, The Five Blind Boys Of Alabama











Rev. Gary Davis


----------



## Texcaster

Good one Red.

Alistair, I'm just starting to explore classical. At the moment I really like Baroque Quartets.

Some contempory Scots fiddling, Alisdair Fraser, one of the best! The cello has a history in Scots fiddle music, unlike Irish or English traditions. I can play Calliope House….. not quite like this. Calliope is the first, then it runs into two others. On my cd he plays Calliope House with The Cowboy Jig.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have not got a chance to view your offerings yet. I will and thank you.

Tapped out???!??? You would not be tapped out if it was some form of project in front of you, you'd already have three made and taught someone how to make a fourth.

There is always some good music out there regardless of what the radio would lead you to believe….

I just bought tickets to see Nick Waterhouse:

Nick Waterhouse - Full Performance (Live on KEXP)


----------



## Texcaster

Amen Tony!


----------



## AngieO

I found that there were a couple of days that NOTHING I did in the shop was right. It didn't matter what I did. Everything went wrong. I've never had a radio or tv or anything in my shop. I've ha y ipad and iphone out there but I wasn't sure how well dust and the electronics were going to get along. But… I quickly found after borrowing some headphones from my son and jamming to my favorite music that things went more smoothly. Doesn't matter what type of music it is. Music can have a great affect on you. I think I'm going to have to get a system out there so I can listen all the time I'm out there.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This just got laid on me by a coworker BRK:

St. Paul & The Broken Bones - Don't Mean A Thing

You're not outta good music. It is everywhere damn it!!!


----------



## Texcaster

Gee! I'll be looking at more of those guys!

A bit of novelty, the original recording of " I've Been Everywhere " was by an Aussie, Lucky Starr. Written by Geoff Mack

Lucky Starr






Johnny Cash


----------



## lysdexic

I really dig this song/intro….

Xx


----------



## theoldfart

Shhh, I'm at the symphony!


----------



## lysdexic

What ev Kev


----------



## AnthonyReed

Those are nice seats till those people at the rail stand up and start dancing….

I saw the XX at the Hollywood bowl last summer. I liked them. Simple show (three piece band), trance-y, I'd see them again.

Well I can't make it to your wedding but I'm sure I will be at your wake…. Bukowski


----------



## AnthonyReed

Parting of the Sensory


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red I dug The Brook Lee Catastrophe: Down.

Rev Davis & Alisdair Fraser is great. "I've Been Everywhere" - that is a fun fact.  Thanks for the education on the cello too.

Thanks for the music guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mimicking Birds (Self Titled) Full Album


----------



## lysdexic

Checked out the Mod Mouse T. I don't know what to think. I am used to modest mouse sounding…..well…. Modest.

I have come to realize that I like music that rolls. It moves. It gives you the feeling that you get when you stare into the horizon while sliding 70 mile per hours down the highway.

Suggestions welcome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yo La Tengo has some stuff that may get you there. Radiohead is one of my very favorite trance-ish go to's.

Yo La Tengo - More Stars Than There Are in Heaven

Give me some warm/cold feedback and I may be able to help you find the medicine you are seeking.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This is my understanding of your description:
Yo La Tengo - Green Arrow 
How is my aim Scotty?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yo la tengo - Don't have to be so sad


----------



## lysdexic

Just catching up T. I'll let you know


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, give this a try


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the bass line OF, plus a rowdy girl is always a draw for me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tom Middleton - Serendipity


----------



## AnthonyReed

Tom Middleton - Yearning


----------



## Texcaster

I'm going to catch up as well. I wait till off peak for vids but I have to wake up first.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

This one's been stuck in my head.

Where we gonna go from here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play Red. Thanks.

The Submarines - 1940


----------



## AnthonyReed

And so it begins…


----------



## theoldfart

What are dovetails?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Trippy T.

Here's another I really like.

Southern Knell


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play Red.

Tonight's show; Young the Giant: I Got


----------



## lysdexic

Finally, catching up.

Green Arrow is my preference of those offered.

Matt Kearney needs to slashed across the left cheek with a hawk-billed knife.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

What the heck? Suckin back on grandpas ol cough medicine have ya?


----------



## lysdexic

Ya.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## lysdexic

U r just now getting there? I am turning I into a rotten, pickled pumpkin.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Terrible show…. I left early. I've never done that before.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bummer. Last time I did that was Rascal Flatts. I wish I was kidding.


----------



## Kryptic

I dont listen to music until I get home from work

last guy I saw on a job site picking his music out

shortly there after, the foreman took an 18 gauge nailer out, and put the squawk box outta commission, by shooting it to death.

the end of music in a working shop, turned silver into gold : )

and everyone went back to work : ))

and everyone lived happily ever after


----------



## Kryptic

if you need music to inspire you

seriously ?

u guys never catch many flies do you ?

the music is your head, and the sound of tools working, cant silence it.


----------



## theoldfart

^ ;0(


----------



## theoldfart

Here we go again, Tony Trischka cd release


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a blast Kevin!


----------



## redSLED

Today was some Bruce Springsteen, then Tragically Hip and then some REM and Weezer.


----------



## lysdexic

Pandora loves Weezer.


----------



## theoldfart

I'm basking in a blue grass after glow, what a night! And a jam session afterwords. 'Bout ten to twelve players trading riffs, still bouncing' to the beat. Ahhh.
'Gnight all!

PS bottle of Malbec may have helped!


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Tonight it was The Band, AC/DC, The Beastie Boys, The Beatles, and Soundgarden


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Watch your mouth.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Red.

Not sure if this is your speed Kev, it is nice none the less.

The Milk Carton Kids


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ohh….I like those guys.

My 3 yr old knows every word to this song. I love to hear sing, "I…sorrrrwwwy. I soorrrrwwy."

Sigh No More


----------



## Iguana

Ahhhh, feel the sting…

Big City Nights


----------



## AnthonyReed

Mullets are perennial.

Thanks for the plays guys.

This one seemed as it would be to your liking Red.
Benjamin Francis Leftwich: Snowship


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heads-up Byo:


----------



## AnthonyReed

They have that Portishead feel. I dig it…

Phantogram:When I'm Small


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe…..Scotty hearts Boy George.

Your learning my taste T. I like that one.

I can't remember which songs I've posted anymore. I find this tune haunting. I still can't believe how many people I knew growing up got messed up on drugs.

Other Side.

"Us as rappers underestimate the effects that we have on these kids."


----------



## Iguana

Feeling spacey tonight: Jupiter


----------



## AnthonyReed

That was an interesting play Red, I enjoy it.

Scorpions to Holst? Quite the gap to bridge.

Thank you for the music guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Radiohead morning….

Codex


----------



## AnthonyReed

Radiohead: Meeting In The Aisle


----------



## AnthonyReed

Radiohead: Hunting Bears


----------



## lysdexic

Fan of Radiohead. This is one of my favorites. Again, it makes feel like pressing on the gas pedal and roll.

Lotus Flower

Edit: I dance just like that.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Kornell- nice one. I dig it.

Ya Tony inspired me to add a Radiohead channel on my shop pandora. Long overdue.

Also it occurred to me to day, somewhere along the way, I became a grown up with very grown up problems and responsibilities. I can't pinpoint when it happened, but I'm having second thoughts.

Fields of Gold


----------



## lysdexic

Rojo - I remember checking out that Macklemore tune when "Thrift Shop" came out. I said "who is this dude?" When I saw Other Side I new he was real.

Also, re: second thoughts. What can you really do about it? All you can do is do the right thing for those that depend on you.


----------



## mikeevens45

rush, Chicago, Waylon Jennings, johnny cash, Charlie daniels, wide variety of selections


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Agreed Scotty. Especially that version of Other Side I posted with Fences.

While Thrift Shop is hilarious, it bums me out a little when that's all some people know of his music. I can't listen to hip-hop all the time, but about wore out that album last year. I have the edited version, so it has lots of sound effects

The other day I hear my son singing part of this one to himself while shooting hoops.

Wings.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Is it truly as bleak as that? Hemmed in, devoid of choice, a vacuum of duty bound action?

There is a staggering beauty entwined in even the most mundane aspects.

In the kingdom of the blind the one-eyed are kings.

You dig it the most brainbox…

Nightmares On Wax: Thoughts


----------



## AnthonyReed

Toil in her head
This one will be hard to crack
Though I will have mine

Nightmares On Wax: Nights Interlude


----------



## AnthonyReed

Jenova 7: Waiting For The Train


----------



## AnthonyReed

Built To Spill: Car


----------



## Iguana

Tony, I'm a classically trained pianist and a self-taught rock guitarist. Variety is good! My music library follows the ABC rule. Anything But Country 

Naturally, I'll take a little Yngwie with that: Dream On


----------



## Iguana

Or not: The Grass is Always Greener


----------



## emart

Depends on what I am doing. in the summer time I tend to listen to lighter stuff like sublime. If i need to concentrate i might throw on the doors while i develop blueprints or sort out design issues. If i need to work until the wee hours of the morning I usually need something heavier like black sabbath or slayer to keep me going.


----------



## Texcaster

Doc Watson, the pickers picker.


----------



## chrisstef

Arctic Monkeys - Dancing Shoes


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^That's a fun one Stef. Here play this one for your wifey a noche.

Ron Pope.


----------



## Oldsaxon

I always stream "RadioParadise.com" I get everything from Aaron Nevil to ZZ Top with the odd bit of Mozart and Rodrigo y Gabriela and no shortage of Allison Krauss and Gerry Douglas, Eels, Shins, King Crimson…

Saturday evening it's always the Craig Charles show's "big trunk of Funk" (BBC Radio Six Music)


----------



## AnthonyReed

I meant nothing disparaging about variety Mark. It is a brilliant thing.

Doc Watson is a fantastic offering Bill.

Stellar Stef!!! Nice play. Arctic Monkeys: Why'd you only call me when you're high?

You are going to make me tear up Red.

Thanks for the music guys.


----------



## lysdexic

I heart Doc Watson. I regret not going to see him at Merle Fest.


----------



## theoldfart

You saw Merle Saunders ?


----------



## NinjaAssassin

Last night it was a lot of Stevie Ray Vaughn, Muddy Waters, John Lee Hooker and…Chevelle


----------



## lysdexic

Nope. The concert series is named after Merle Haggard. Here is the 2014 line-up.


----------



## Texcaster

+1 for Merle Fest! The main things I miss about America, the chance to see the musos on the bill at Merle Fest
( one at a time, one gig at a time ) and the Mexican food of Calif. and the southwest. umm… mole.


----------



## Iguana

Tony, no disparagement perceived.

But I do have way too much Moby in my collection.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I found it fun:

Foster The People: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert

I really enjoyed the few songs I saw them perform a few years back. Surprising to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks again for introducing me to Pokey, Bill.

Pokey LaFarge: NPR Music Tiny Desk Concert


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Good stuff T. I was rocking some Old Crow Medicine show dis mownin.

Do you guys like old stuff like Croce? This is one sad broken heart song…
 
Operator


----------



## lysdexic

Re: Pokey LaFarge - dude can play the harmonica.


----------



## WillliamMSP

I like Foster the People so much more without all of the studio and processing fluff.

I have a pretty broad (and large, by most standards) music collection, but today needs groovy and whimsical.

Vulfpeck - Outro


----------



## Texcaster

Cheers Tony, Pokey's harp player is keeping a fiddler out of a job!


----------



## Texcaster

Oldies time. Billy Bragg


----------



## Mahdeew

Sultans of swing:


----------



## WillliamMSP

^^^ Brothers in Arms is one album that was mostly ruined for me by my time in the hi-fi industry. It's a shame, I really used to like it, but hearing it used as demo material for years on end will make you sour on just about anything.

Although I still like Jazz at the Pawnshop, strangely -

High Life has a couple of great solos.


----------



## bluplanet

Does anyone else use Pandora?

It's not a band. Its an internet radio service where you make up your own stations. You give their online program a "seed" (an artist, a song title, a band name, a genre) and it picks out music from various artists that all sounds like it could have been bought by someone who liked your suggestion.

Anyway, when working with wood, the stations I have are:
Pat Donohue Radio
Oscar Peterson Radio
David Grier Radio
David Grissman Radio
The Eagles
The DittyBopps
They Waybacks
Stevie Ray Vaughn
Hot Rod Lincoln Radio
Instrumental Bluegrass radio
ZZ Top Radio
John Mayall and the bluesbreakers
Gamble Rogers
Norman Blake

...well that's about a quarter of them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Dad would play Croce on the 8-track in his car… nice play Red.

The Vulfpeck song made me think of an extended SNL (G. E. Smith) into.

Great plays guys. Thanks for the music.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nick Waterhouse - Say I Wanna Know


----------



## Texcaster

Nice one Tony, sounds like they would be good live. 
Good cover of HTRJ


----------



## SCOTSMAN

Listen please to Beethovens violin concerto ,if you like classical music .This litteraly brings tears to the eyes and is in my opinion the most beautiful piece of classical music ever written opus 61 I believe it is. He only ever wrote one viloin concerttherwise led zeppelin is hard to beat however I now listen and have done for many years to simon and Garfunkel and James Taylor etc it makes great background music. Best wishes Alistair


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Aunt Martha: Blue Buildings


----------



## AnthonyReed

If you like them here is a 30 minute session…

Aunt Martha - SXSW 2012: Full Session via Liveset


----------



## AnthonyReed

Man, I dig this - >The Wood Brothers: Full Session via Liveset


----------



## Texcaster

Tasty plays Tony. The Wood Bros. bass shines. I have the same low rent Korean Fender acoustic as Aunt Martha, it's always out and the guitar I play the most. My guitar isn't as fancy but it's the same underneath.


----------



## carguy460

Ryan Adams - kinda Emo, but a damn talented artist and a good listen for those "chill out" times.

Carry on.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jason! I thought we lost ya! What, you gotta life or somethin? hehehe.

Nice play. I like Ryan Adams too.


----------



## carguy460

Hey Red, I owe you a box full of offcuts don't I? Ain't dodging my debt, just not enough scraps in the shop…I'll get ya though, I promise…

I'm still alive, haven't got a life yet though! Been busy with a rough patch in my life, but I'm on the rebound…

Times like these - foo fighters


----------



## Texcaster

Jeff Lang, an Aussie stalwart.

London 




Sweet Virginia 




Till They Cut Me Down 




52 Vincent Black Lightning


----------



## carguy460

52 Vincent Black Lightning cover by Reckless Kelly. Awesome song no matter what style it's played in!


----------



## theoldfart

Prefer Richard Thompsons


----------



## carguy460

Agreed oldfart - the original version is sure hard to beat!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to hear from you Jason. Sorry about the hard times. Hoping there's better ones ahead. Music helps us get through. Nice foo fighters play. That's the only song of theirs I know how to play.

Oh ya, not too worried about the scraps. How about a beer when your in the Omaha area again;-)


----------



## ravensrock

I always have tunes playing in the garage when I'm working on something. Usually classic rock or country, especially southern rock. Lately have been on a Blackberry Smoke kick. If you haven't heard them check them out! "Too rock for country…too country for rock!"


----------



## carguy460

Red - I may just pay you that beer..I'm about an hour or so south of Omaha…

Ravensrock - good call on the bob smoke! My band had the pleasure of opening for them a few years back in KC..really cool dudes and really awesome southern rock!


----------



## chrisstef

That Blackberry Smoke is good stuff ravens!


----------



## ravensrock

Blackberry Smoke is on the road touring almost constantly. Just saw them in Philly and will be going in May to see them in Baltimore. Makes building stuff in the garage shop even more fun with some good music playing!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rough patches are there so you appreciate the shaved patches. Hang in there Jason, it is all transitory.

Ryan Adams does a great cover of Oasis' Wonderwall;
Ryan Adams: Wonderwall

Like the Foo, my pick;
Foo Fighters: Skin and Bones

Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

All India Radio: Black Satin


----------



## Texcaster

I saw Jon Cleary playing for Bonnie Raitt in Brisbane. At intermission Cleary used " Lawdy Miss Clawdy " to demo a history of New Orleans piano styles. A highlight of the show. This is broken up but you get an idea of the diversity.






carguy460, how about a link to your band? Don't ask for a link to the " Pre-Hung Joinery All Stars ", we would have to pay to open for someone.


----------



## rayman54

got burned out on rock in the 70's and 80's because they play the same crap over and over again,, still do.
now its just good blues in the shop, maybe over 300 CD's


----------



## carguy460

Good stuff Bill - is that a stand up bass in your pic? I've wanted one of those for a long time! I'm not sure there is much out there on my old band, we only got the blackberry smoke gig because the bar owner was buddies with our lead singer.. Most of our gigs were at hole in the wall bars or at machine shed parties. If I come across anything I'll post it though.


----------



## Texcaster

Jason, I would get a used entry level double bass. If you like playing one you can upgrade and get your money back. This is an entry level ,$900, I Fendered up. The whole thing was black two pack. Old Kays , American, go for a song or a lot. I use K & K bridge wing pickups and a K & K " pure preamp ".


----------



## theoldfart

Another evening at the club


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## theoldfart

Drinkin' at the Legion?


----------



## theoldfart

Brooks Williams


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is where the show is tonight Kevin. Cool old art deco building. I will try to post pics of interior when I get the chance.


----------



## Mahdeew

To be honest, trance dance music is my favorite when I am doing computer programming and other tedious work. The same music is favored when we loose utilities while my 23 years old daughter is visiting (or not)... We dance our donkeys off and laugh and keep warm. Mostly, I use it at work to make a tedious job pleasant and block all other noises.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Cool seats.


----------



## AnthonyReed

See?


----------



## AnthonyReed

The bar.


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, outstanding venue.
Just got home from a great one man show. I heard bits of Richard Thompson, Ry Cooder, Leo Kotke and the like. Hadn't seen Brooks in 15 or so years, matured into a great performer and writer. Did an incredible cover of Dave Alvins' King of California.


----------



## lysdexic

T - that's what my next shop is going to look like. Just sayin'


----------



## Texcaster

Nice job on the goatee Tony!

Kevin, I'm pretty sure Brooks Williams was Bonnie Raitt's stunt guitarist on her Aussie tour with Jon Cleary. He was the non- slide relief to Bonnie's slide, he is pretty awesome! When I posted about Cleary, I kept wondering who the guitarist I remembered was.


----------



## theoldfart

Bill, wev'e been listening to him for years. Used to live near us before moving to England.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Boogaloo Assassins opened for Nick.

Boogaloo Assassins: at The Standard Hotel

Stone Groove….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nick Waterhouse: This Is A Game

If Nick comes to your town don't pass him up; he tore the place up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Crappy picture (sorry) but his reed section was wailing. A baritone sax is huge:


----------



## lysdexic

From the Pandora algorithms…...

Bon Iver

Nightmares on Wax

Also discovered they have a "Pickin' on Series" which streams oodles of blue grass versions of popular songs. Me likely.


----------



## Texcaster

There was a period in the 80's when it seems like I only listened to The Pogues, Billy Bragg & The Clash.

Pogues The Body Of An American





Pogues Fairytale Of New York





Pogues Sally Maclennane


----------



## theoldfart

Tex, saw Billy Bragg here a number of years ago and really enjoyed the show. Next up is Ray Bonneville


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am a big fan of both Bon Iver and Nightmares, BYo. Good plays.

Pogues are always fun.

Really enjoyed Bonneville Kevin.

Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## Thrakintosh

Best shop music these days for me… Tool (nothing to do with the name by the way).


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maynard is brilliant, agreed.

That boy needs therapy….

The Avalanches: Frontier Psychiatrist


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Avalanches: Etoh


----------



## DMC1903

Generally, I listen to a band called Slightly Stoopid…....... whenever I make a mistake, I will crank up the volume and contemplate. if I'm fully stupid or just Slightly Stoopid
It's a fun hippie band, check it out


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes good call.

Slightly Stoopid: Anywhere I Go


----------



## AnthonyReed

Slightly Stoopid: Closer To The Sun feat. Karl Denson


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good morning.

Van Morrison - Into The Mystic


----------



## Iguana

Good evening.

CSN - Southern Cross


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, since we're postin classics….I NEVER get tired of this one.

Sister Golden Hair.


----------



## Texcaster

Little Feat Dixie Chicken


----------



## Kryptic

I mostly listen to the voices in my head, when the sound of the tools drown out the music that people argue about playing, and confront the challenges work gives me










surely, some sounds cannot be bought ?

yet others make the sound of music


----------



## Iguana

Video is back.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well. that's good news Mark. Fitting song selection. But crap, I just tried to post embed videos and it didn't work. I even tried "old emded codes".


----------



## chrisstef

Hair Band Tuesday! Long Live Embedded 80's Metal!


----------



## theoldfart

Maybe hair brained?


----------



## Iguana

Odd, Red. My post was the old embed code.


----------



## chrisstef

Just copy and paste the "old Embed code" no need to use the img button Rojo.


----------



## lysdexic

I ain't gettin no video love. /:^(


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I'm finding some vids work and others don't.

I used to hate how my mom would listen to these guys all the time. Nowadays, I can't admit song like this are rather brilliant.


----------



## theoldfart

Sorry Red, but that iteration of Fleetwood doesn't hold a candle to the original, Buckingham and Nicks turned them into muzak. just my opinion mind you. The one bright spot was Christine McVee.

Give this a try


----------



## theoldfart

Just found this, its been a lotta years since I heard this


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I feeling the generational gap. ;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Me Too !! ;(0


----------



## bonesbr549

I Like pandora and listen to either some good ol southern rock or Merl Haggard, or George Strait.


----------



## widdle

Good one texcaster…
soo this is where O F hangs, when he's not working on his bench….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sound check:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Our little B list venue announced it's summer lineup. Hoping I can make Toad the Wet Sprocket and Counting Crows. Two of my favs from back in the day.


----------



## AntarcticTraveler

Smooth Jazz….soothes the mind, frees up the energy!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Texcaster

+1 Iration and photography Tony.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I really liked the backyard session.

Here's a post from a friend of mine. He's forgotten more than I know about music. Thought you guys might find it interesting.

"Part two on the subject of "Tone" 
Nothing had ever sounded so great as that 6 & 3/4" two sided vinyl disc with the over sized hole in the middle. It was an awe inspiring wheel of black magic better known as the "7" vinyl single". It was quite simply the ultimate form of transportable communication of music. Best described by Emile Berliner who had taken Thomas Edison's wax cylinder and turned it into the flat disc record player we all know and love. Emile called listening to a recording "communing with immortality". Why do I feel that the 7" singles effectiveness will never be overtaken? There are at least three reasons.

First, sound is relative, these days everything sounds good putting aside the obvious superiority of the analog format one that most young people will never hear and therefore never miss. Our ears have adjusted to all things remastered digital. IPOD sounds great, TV sounds great, radio sounds great movies sound great, bands now play through big PA systems which sound great. Basically everything sounds great because the Baby Boomer generation grew up with Rock and Roll and sounding great became a cultural priority. In the fifties and early sixties nothing really sounded that good as far a teenagers were concerned until the 7" vinyl single came along. That's what fit in the Juke Boxes and Juke Boxes were everything, along with the car radio of course. And as I have mentioned before; the kids were ripping out the seats in movie theaters showing Black Board Jungle not because they were hearing Rock and Roll for the first time. It was because they were hearing Rock and Roll LOUD for the first time, as God intended.

Second, a technological reason; they were louder than the 10" 78's and the12 " 33's. At two or three minutes of music at most, 45's had the widest grooves with the maximum level of tolerable distortion, they were internally more intense.

The third reason and perhaps most important was where art meets science. The producers of the 45 focused on one song and one song only. The songwriters, the singers, the musicians, the engineer the arranger, the producer were all totally intent on making one song, one recording as great as it could be. The B side (bonus side) was also good but nobody really cared. It wasn't until the Beatles that the two sided hit was institutionalized but that was only temporary. It was about one song. If it was a hit, radio would play it every hour, then you'd go home and wear it out on your record player. After that you had to wait an eternity for you favorite groups next hit single…six whole weeks.


----------



## lysdexic

*Believe it or not I meant to post this 17 days ago and never hit POST.
*
I'd have to side with Rojo on the Fleetwood Mac call. It is the music of my childhood via the eight track tape player in my Moms '78 Thunderbird.


----------



## lysdexic

I like the Iration and that sound is coming into season. Thanks T.

Rojo - happy belated B-day. Interesting read. I actually had to vinyl albums in my hands Sunday. One was Robert Plant "Princple of Moments" and the other was Mike Olfeid "Tubular Bells.' But I put them both back in the rack.

I wish I still had my old turntable. It was a Kenwood.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Oh man. Did your mom play this dude too?




or this?


----------



## lysdexic

No to the Meatloaf. Yes to Stevie. Lots of this…...






this….






and this….


----------



## lysdexic

My mother was/is a special lady and much more talented than I. Here is a pastel that she did. It hangs in my office and just snapped a pic.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe….lot of moody blues and Jethro Tull too.

Interesting. My mother is quite the artist as well.


----------



## Texcaster

Big Red re: tone


----------



## AnthonyReed

Your mother's work is so fantastic that it almost distracted me from the fact that your office walls are pumpkin too.

So genetics explains some of the eye for aesthetics.

Really a wonderful thing to have on your wall, it is beautiful.


----------



## Texcaster

Good on ya Mum!

I've been playing early Iris DeMent lately

Let The Mystery Be - 




Sweet Is The Melody -


----------



## adrianpglover

For me it's one of a few local Christian stations. At 5 AM KSBJ is broadcasting the Focus on the Family program, otherwise it's whatever music KSBJ happens to have on. Also my radio is actually a digital remote music station and frequently loses connection to the main unit. If my wife is out and I'm in the shop, it usually means the little one is down for a nap, so I've got a monitor on high sitting next to the radio, so it's then a mix of ambient rain noise we play in my daughter's room and the music.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So, music….. it's just that easy huh?

Bigott - The Jingle Swing:






Biggot - Sparkle Motion:


----------



## AnthonyReed

May you find some trouble. Trouble that is invigorating, enlightening, life affirming yet fleeting in its detriment and void of permanence.

Have a good weekend boys.

The Reverend Peyton's Big Damn Band- Clap Your Hands:


----------



## Texcaster

Ha! Too many Freaks, not enough Circus!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I can't stop clapping. Good stuff.

Tex- "let the mystery be"...I love that song. Nearly forgotten about about it.

One last for the mum. This is one of her albums I listened to when my friend weren't around.


----------



## Iguana

Lunar eclipse tonight, full moon tomorrow!


----------



## SugarbeatCo

Off the top of my head, gogo bordello, johnny prine, zach brown, johny cash, the white stripes, mr bungle, hank III, Led zep, deftones, pretty lights, hippy sabotage, knife party, dead kennedy's, misfits, slayer, fear factory, the guess who, primus, gwar, sasha, tool, willy nelson, tex ridder, patsy cline, the eagles, queesnryche, megadeth, korn, ben sage, trace bundy, ben harper, Eazy E, Spice 1, dj quick, zeds dead, MR Rogers, AFI, hot chocolate, rick james, bassnectar, glitch mob, luke skywalker/ 2 live crew, ray charles, the cure, billy idol, golden earring..


----------



## KelvinGrove

Someone pointed me over to this thread. Hello to all and this is a great discussion.

If I might join in, first, an Iris DeMent tune for Bill 




And one from another up-and-coming female singer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some rainy day carpet cleaning music…


----------



## AnthonyReed

So…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Umm…. we on the same wave or what?

Thread is dormant for a week and then we simultaneously post?

Get out of my head Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

hehehe. Your all up in my melon T.

I like the artwork as much as the song. Carpets are clean. New shop headphones came in handy. Out to the shop.





I dare say I like Hansard's version better than the original.


----------



## j_dubb

+1 for system of a down! I enjoy all of their stuff as well as a lot of stuff Serj has been working on since the band's last album.

It's cool to see the likes of Katzenjammer and Devotchka are being enjoyed by folks here too.

For a while now I've been mostly broadening my musical horizons with electronic music - mostly towards the chill end of the spectrum - I rarely listen to Dubstep.

I have a "Chill beats" playlist I put together on spotify not too long ago. I'll toss a few links to tracks that are in the playlist and if you fancy them then you're welcome to check out the entirety of the playlist which I'll also link below.

Fever Ray - Keep the Streets Empty for Me
Gramatik - Just Jammin'
Groove Armada - At the River

Spotify Playlist


----------



## chrisstef

Ohh Red hush your mouth. Better than Van Morrison, you're smoking rocks bud!

Danish group Volbeat


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love your plays J Dubb, great stuff.

It is a good version but I am partial to Morrison Red.

Nice play Stef.

Thanks for the music guys.


----------



## KelvinGrove




----------



## 7Footer

T - Those Biggot tracks are rad, love it.

Stef - I'm diggin' that Volbeat, almost sounded a little Seek And Destroy-ish when they started gettin' down. I always find it interesting to discover good bands from other countries. You ever listen to Millencolin? Sweedish punk band, some good stuff.

The Grouch and edIT (Grouch from Living Legends and edIT from The Glitch Mob) :






You ain't artsier than me, cuz you got sideburns and a vintage tee,
You ain't artsier than me, cuz you drive a hybrid and carpool with 3 …. (Hog)


----------



## Texcaster

I missed this first time around, it's pretty funny.

Ry Cooder - " Mutt Romney Blues "


----------



## TobiasZA

It varies depending on the mood.
While I am carving of working with hand tools, I tend towards classical along the lines of Puccini, List, Wagner, George Solti, maybe a bit of Enrico Morriconi or Keith Jarrett, Koln Concert..probably my most favorite piece of music ever!

General music ranges from Dory Previn, Janis Joplin, Queen, Hugh Masekela, Savuka, Juluka, Chris Chameleon, Arlo Guthrie, Shaggy to Andrew Lloyd Webber, The Eagles, The King's Singers, Sadao Watanabe, Sting, The Police, Lucky Dube, Peter Tosh, Bob Marley, to a wide range of bluegrass and folk.

Cheers
Tobias


----------



## Tony_S

2 1/2 hours of some pretty kick ass music. Heavy HEAVY 70's influence. I can pick out at least a dozen well known bands/artists that influenced these guys.
I had to look over my shoulder on a couple of the tracks, cause I thought Burton Cummings was crawling out of the speakers.

They make it their own though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

For my little girl's birthday.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Happy birthday to your little girl and I hope she has a 100 healthy more but I am not listening to Tim Mcgraw.


----------



## chrisstef

Watched a pretty good rock-umentary on Pearl Jam last night. Eddie Vedder had been part of the group for 2 days when they wrote and recorded "Alive".

Here's a little Collabo from days gone by:


----------



## chrisstef

I also had no idea who Pearl Jam was covering with this tune but I had always liked it. Well, I found the original composer, Victoria Williams. Here she is with a little help from Lou Reed:

"Crazy Mary"


----------



## Texcaster

Jack White - Si! Tim McGraw & Faith Hill - No! Nashville Pop, cringe & shudder.

Jack White & Wanda Jackson






Wanda Jackson - Fujiyama Mama


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, not a huge McGraw fan either. But I don't have to like the artist to enjoy the lyrics and the sentiment.

I prefer Meg White….if ya know what I'm sayin.

Stef that is a great rock-umentary(chuckle). Check out "music city" when you get a chance too. 
Actually, the Pearl Jam doc. provoked a big debate with some of my buddies and I. Here's the question:

*"Best American born Rock band of all time?"*
- first of all, pondering this will make you realize just how many of the great band were British
- second, how sad our selection is of American born bands. 
Either way, I thought Pearl Jam was up there. My friends didn't. Bands like Van Halen, and Skynyrd were in the mix. What say you?


----------



## Iguana

CCR


----------



## Texcaster

" Best " anything has never worked for me. It usually means popular. I just looked at a few lists… no Los Lobos or Little Feat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohhh…CCR. That's a good one.

Tex- doesn't have to be popular. That's why it's what you think.

Pearl Jam for example could have been more popular if they hadn't thumbed their nose at ticketmaster and the record companies.


----------



## Iguana

Lots of great American bands. Looking through my playlist, and leaving out most of the 80's -
- Aerosmith
- Beach Boys
- Bon Jovi (hey! no comments from the peanut gallery)
- Guns'n'Roses
- Rush (just kidding 
- Metallica
- Hanson (really just kidding!)
- Ramones
- ZZ Top

I'd probably stick with CCR as my pick.

Lots of solo artists, too, sticking to the "band" theme…

And from an American band, off an album titled Americana:


----------



## Iguana

Oooooo - can't forget the Dead


----------



## Texcaster

Bands I still listen to…. The Band and Levon Helm






I haven't listened to CCR in awhile but John Fogerty has been active the whole time


----------



## S4S

!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Mark- I agree with a lot of your bands. Metallica would have to be up there. The Beach Boys often don't get their due. A lotta folks consider "Pet Sounds" as brilliant as anything the Beatles have done. It is pretty good.


----------



## WayneC

Been listening to ZZ Ward some lately…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Stef is that is why the song was on Sweet Relief: A Benefit for *Victoria Williams*? Good job sleuthing that one.

Bill the Wanda Jackson & Jack White is fun stuff as is Levon Helm.

Red - The Doors were a damn fine band.

Thanks for the music guys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice play Wayne!


----------



## chrisstef

Indeed youre correct on that Tony. From what ive read she had MS and unfortunately passed away. Here voice is very interesting to me. I wouldn't say its a great voice but its very unique. Im gonna see if it cant dig up a little more of her stuff.

Edit - I was wrong, shes not dead. The benefit was held due to the fact that she lacked health insurance and was suffering from MS.


----------



## AnthonyReed

^Hahaha, you are fuggin with me right?

Sweet Relief: A Benefit for Victoria Williams is a 1993 tribute album that features a variety of alternative rock bands covering songs written by Victoria Williams. The project was inspired by Williams being diagnosed with multiple sclerosis, and led to the creation of the Sweet Relief Fund, a charity that aids professional musicians (of any stature) in need of health care.

A sequel album, Sweet Relief II: Gravity of the Situation, was released in 1996.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Back to it. The work, the work, it's just the workin life.


----------



## worktops

Its gotta be tycho or boards of canada - something ambient


----------



## AnthonyReed

It *is* a working life; careful out there Red.
Here's one for you, you sentimental ba$tard:





Good call on Tycho Mark.





I'll be attending something a little less ambient this Saturday…


----------



## AnthonyReed

An indie jazz and soul band…


----------



## theoldfart

Tony, they play here quite often.


----------



## 7Footer

Holy crap Wayne, that gal from ZZ Ward is awesome, love that voice. Girl from Lake Street Dive can wail too Tony.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, music gets me all sentimental T. Don't tell anyone I'm a big teddy bear. Might ruin my image.

Really like those last two plays.

Nudder good'n.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Robert Randolph, outstanding play 7'.

I've always thought Grace Potter is very reminiscent of Janis Joplin. Nothing wrong with having a soft spot for music Red.

Thanks for the music guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ready….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Set….


----------



## TheFridge

I like Listening to Celine Dion while taking long walks on the beach.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Go…


----------



## TheFridge

I can river dance too.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Now I can't hear this song without thinking about my imaginary friend Tony. He lives in LA ya know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!


----------



## Texcaster

Tony I'm liking the out and about shots!


----------



## AnthonyReed

A bit of irony's metallic taste which crossed my path Saturady…


----------



## Iguana

Tony, you OK? That's seriously dark.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha, yes I am quite well. Thanks Mark.

I happened upon it in a gallery I was in and liked it. Dark and ironic, it made me smile so I thought I'd share.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, and I thought I was melancholy

Quality.


----------



## lysdexic

The good times are killing me


----------



## Mahdeew

Be sure you are not operating any dangerous machinery when watching this!


----------



## AnthonyReed

BYo!! Hi. I miss you around here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play Red, thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Trance-ish


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^"I couldn't handle that $hi+ on strong acid man." Name it;-)

Great shop song.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love me some Weezer. Nice one Red!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Well, in the Garage, I feel safe, no one laughs about my ways. hehehe

Didn't know the quote?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I missed the "name it". Yours was Slater in Dazed and Confused.

"It'd be a lot cooler if you did"


----------



## Planeman40

Being an old codger of 73, there isn't much performed after 1950 I care for. But I do love classic jazz of the 20's, 30's and 40's. I also enjoy the old radio comedy, mystery, and sci-fi of the 30s through the 50's. For any of this, you can download scads of it from the web for free. I load it on my MP3 player and listen as I walk and work around the shop. Here is the source and its listings. Its a huge website. You should look around.

For the whole website: https://archive.org/

For listing of classic jazz & classical: https://archive.org/browse.php?field=subject&mediatype=audio&collection=78rpm

For old radio shows: https://archive.org/browse.php?field=subject&mediatype=audio&collection=oldtimeradio


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perhaps this will change your mind about your 1950 cut off point Planeman:






Brought to my attention by Texcaster.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Pokey added to Pandora.

This one made me stop what I was working on and see who it was…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Bluegrass rendition of Petty. Fun stuff!


----------



## chrisstef

Keller and the Keels is solid stuff.


----------



## SCOTSMAN

I just recently learned about JOE Bonamassa absolutely the best thing since sliced bread.I have the dvd on royal albert hall and another two cd's on the way.otherwise I like a lot of other stuff but no thanks to punk rock ,Or much dicordant Jazz either ,(although I do apreciate a lot of good jazz musicians who can really play)and also don't much like country Dolly farton etc or Raaap crap I hate all the stuff that has been dragged out over the last almost thity years, so Joe was a big and refreshing and welcome change for me he can play really brilliantly and has a fantastic voice too. I liked the beatles, the stones,eagles, zz top, etc that kind of stuff LOL .Alistair


----------



## Texcaster

Wayne Hancock - That's What Daddy Wants.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great play Tex. Thanks.


----------



## darinS

Who doesn't like live cannons???


----------



## darinS

How many remember The Lone Ranger?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Some culture today.

I'm not usually much for show tunes, but I can appreciate Le Mis.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Made for a very serene morning, thank you Darin.

Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture = Caddyshack; Carl lighting the C-4 off, Danny's put falling in the cup. And of course cannons and bells.

Gioacchino Rossini William Tell Overture = Clockwork Orange; Light speed menage a trois. I miss Kubrick.

Les Miserables - Miserable. Numb, maybe a little agitated. I am with you Red, I have trouble getting my soul to embrace show tunes.


----------



## darinS

I was rolling on the floor the first time I listened to this.


----------



## Texcaster

Clifton Chenier ….Josephine Par Se Ma Femme






Alons A Gran Coteau


----------



## 7Footer

Not everyone will like this because of the weed references, but man Slightly Stoopid has some great tracks, they even sound great live.






There's a great sax solo a couple minutes in on this live version:


----------



## darinS

when it's time to chill…..................


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7- never heard of it, but I like it. I like it.

Might as well stay on theme. I love when ziggy breaks out a rap mid song;


----------



## 7Footer

Nice glad you like it Rojo. Good music is universal, whether or not you enjoy the ganja, or speak the language.

One good spliff is another great track. Almost everything from Bob, Ziggy, Damian, Stephen, even some of Ky-Mani's tracks are good.

Stephen Marley's Mind Control CD is borderline epic, from start to finish.


----------



## Texcaster

After the fiddle, I'm double bass centric.

Christian McBride, Ray Brown and some other hotties.






I like a bit of Miles Marley!


----------



## theoldfart

My favorite jazz act with my favorite bassist


----------



## 7Footer

I just found out that my favorite hip-hop group of all time is going to be doing a reunion CD, hopefully tour too. One of the most talented hip-hop groups there ever was, they dont rap about money, women and drugs. These guys are pioneers, and epitomize what real hip-hop is all about, and anyone who ever said rap and hip hop isn't music has never heard Jurassic 5.
Great music, they are all real lyricists and produce all of the beats.






It's the verbal Herman Munster, the word-enhancer, sick of phony mobsters controllin' the dance floor.





The fly cassanova with the frankincense odor.










I'm not a Dave fan, this is about the most mainstream song they've ever made, the Dave fans will like it. 





And finally the newest from the reunion CD, they haven't skipped a beat.





Needless to say, I'm freaking pumped.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

7's teaching me about all kinds of music. Never heard of J5 or Stephan Marley.

"they dont rap about money, women and drugs." That's the only kind of hiphop I can get into.

Kev- My neighbor is a retired Marching Band teacher. He's always trying to teach me about good jazz;-)


----------



## theoldfart

Red, you should listen. Start with Miles Davis, Kind of Blue, incredible album.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah J5 is one of those groups that I really can't think of a single song I don't like, every CD is solid from start to finish. Glad that I can add to your repertoire Red… J5 was not well known for a long time unless you are into underground hip-hop so I'll let that one pass, but bro you need to study up on your reggae. I could give a few other examples of some great reggae if you are up for it.

This isn't really my style, but I've got love for anyone with musical talent, I'm liking this Aloe Blaac dude, the guy that sings the I'm the Man song from those commercials with Sherman, Kaepernick, etc… He's got a great voice. Reminds me a bit of Anthony Hamilton.











.




Oh and speaking of Anthony Hamilton, I'll never forget when I heard him sing this on Chappelle's Show, another fantastic voice, and powerful lyrics.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya, I dig reggae, but I've only got stuff from Bob, Ziggy, and Tosh. I should add some to my Pandora.

+1 on Aloe Blaac. One of my wife's favs. I like that version.

But now I'm goin back to 8th grade. I totally used to bump this one.


----------



## 7Footer

Nice! A couple months ago I was looking for a particular CD (AC/DC Ballbreaker) and I came across the jewel case for that Arrested Development CD, that was one of the first 'rap' cd's I ever bought… Nice pull.

Here's one you probably haven't heard of, very different music, its like hip-hop with funk, I saw him live a few months after this CD came out and he was fantastic in concert. *Lyrics Born, Everywhere At Once* is the CD, great from start to finish. For some reason I can only find a few of the songs from that CD though, Hott 2 Deff and I'm a Phreak are great too but everything on YouTube is live and the sound quality isn't very good, doesn't do the song justice…..

I played this song at my wedding…. I'm not into sappy love songs, this is as close as it gets with me! lol.


----------



## Texcaster

Aloe Blacc is new to me. " Wake Me Up " is so strong it would work for any kind of band. I'm thinking a bluegrass treatment.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Too much craziness. Back to my roots.


----------



## lysdexic

The song for my passing spring….


----------



## lysdexic

Every time I hear this song i thing of Tony….I am not quite sure why.


----------



## lysdexic

Can we smoke in here?


----------



## lysdexic

Red - great tune, that last one. I wish that I had at least TRIED to make music when I was younger. I envy those two. It seems too late for me now.

I think Mr. Wendal was my dad.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya man, Shakey and that gal have some chemistry ehh?

Modest Mouse song…..reminiscent of Tony. Agreed.


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## BigRedKnothead

I still love me some Burlap to Cashmere.


----------



## chetrog

Usually Metal music and some rock. Lamb Of God, Slayer, Older Metallica stuff.


----------



## jmartel

Greg Brown - Lull it By


----------



## Texcaster

+1 Greg Brown

Anders Osborn " Letters From Rome "


----------



## Texcaster

Anders Osborne "Standing With Angels "


----------



## theoldfart

I didn't think anyone else even heard of Anders! +1 Tex

I've seen Geg Brown many times. Both he and Leo Kotke can tell incredible stories along with their fabulous music. Great choices.


----------



## KE4NYV

Maybe it's just my age/generation but I like to listen to my faster/harder music ie. Deftones, early Foo Fighters, Chevelle, Smashing Pumpkins. I like to mix in some faster stuff like early Green Day and Me First and the Gimme Gimmes. It seems to get me going and motivate me to keep moving.


----------



## Laban

Dbl Post


----------



## Laban

It all depends on my mood. I live and breathe through music. I play guitar and have a big musical family. I listen to everything from classical to current, country to death metal. In the garage I am usually listening to Country, Classic Rock or Blues though. I have been dealing with an uncle who we just found out has terminal brain cancer and less than a week to live. This has been my release lately


----------



## jmartel

> Maybe it s just my age/generation but I like to listen to my faster/harder music ie. Deftones, early Foo Fighters, Chevelle, Smashing Pumpkins. I like to mix in some faster stuff like early Green Day and Me First and the Gimme Gimmes. It seems to get me going and motivate me to keep moving.
> 
> - KE4NYV


I listen to that too. You're 7 years my senior, so don't think you're the only young'un out here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great stuff in here lately, thank you for the music guys.

Bukowski reminding you of me? I haven't a clue, perhaps due to my unrelenting love of Socratic irony?

Government Mule is always a solid play.

BYo affirms my faith in humanity.

He only grows for guys he knows and me….


----------



## AnthonyReed

I miss her.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have a good weekend boys.


----------



## KE4NYV

> I listen to that too. You re 7 years my senior, so don t think you re the only young un out here.


I think there is a new generation of younger woodworkers coming in, mostly due to things like the internet (this site) and YouTube. Good to know! )


----------



## jmartel

> Skillrex & Damian Marley song
> - 7Footer


I actually liked that a lot. And I normally don't like Skillrex stuff. Probably due to the whole Damian Marley thing.

Here's probably my favorite of his:






EDIT: How do you embed youtube videos in here again?


----------



## chrisstef

Use the old embed code JMart. Straight copy and paste.


----------



## AnthonyReed

#1 Select "share".

#2 Select "embed".

#3 Check "Use old embed code".

#4 Copy entire link then paste in your reply.

#5 Profit.










I liked the Marley play Jmart, thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Let's go for a lifetime, let's go for a fling….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Shawn Mullins is always welcome to tell stories in my shop.


----------



## cynic73

I am an old school metal head. I tend to gravitate to all the amazing death and black metal band from Sweden or Norway. I also love the Rippingtons, and country music go figure. Currently my player is on Scar Symmetry and Paul Wardingham. I feel like it get me very relaxed and creative. DeathMetal is definitely an acquired taste and not for the faint of heart.


----------



## jmartel

I don't listen to metal much anymore, but I do listen to some occasionally. Mostly the classics like Metallica, Slayer, Iron Maiden along with some of the newer bands like Iced Earth, In Flames, etc.

I tend to listen to more laid back music nowadays.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Reminiscent of Cat Stevens there Red.

It's because you are such a laid back dude Jmart.


----------



## 7Footer

Thats a good Jr. Gong track there JMart…. Damian and Stephen haven't made many weak songs…






Love me some old school metal, not big on the death metal but cynic is right though death metal def. an acquired taste. 





Edit: Tony did you not giggle a little bit at the beginning of that Milky Chance video re: "Litchtdicht Records" >?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice ride on that Marley song, thanks 7'. And yes I did snicker; I am an infantile ba$tard.


----------



## darinS




----------



## darinS

or better yet


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice plays Darin. Rusted Root is new to me, thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## MarcRochkind

I only play Woody Guthrie, Ronnie Wood (of the Rolling Stones), and Spruce Bringsteen.


----------



## 7Footer

Very nice pull there with the Dirty Heads T…. Good shizzle.


----------



## darinS

Like the Dirty Heads there Tony, thanks for that one. My wife got me started on Rusted Root, so the credit has to go to her.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Nice plays Darin. Rusted Root is new to me, thanks.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I'm shocked….you'd dig those guys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Nice plays Darin. Rusted Root is new to me, thanks.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> I m shocked….you d dig those guys.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Much like Bhog in his preference in sexual partners; I, in music, am very open to a large variety. Try as you might Red, I'll not be pigeonholed into a strict genre for musical preference. There is stuff I generally gravitate around, sure, but I love music and there is wonderful stuff to be found in every camp. As for Bhog, the dude is just a freak.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I was just surprised you hadn't heard of them. They've been around for a while.

Sadly my kids just know them from the "Ice Age" soundtrack.


----------



## theoldfart

^ Red, thanks for posting this, one of my favorites.


----------



## TheFridge

Mostly metal and black metal and whatever you want to call it from my stomping grounds in south louisiana.

Crowbar, Down, Pantera, Goatwhore, Soilent Green, Crisis, Kyuss, Queens of the Stone Age, Dax Riggs, Deadboy and the Elephant Man, Agents of Oblivion, Acid Bath, Mastadon, Kingdom of Sorrow and above all…

Black Sabbath (none of that crap with Dio though)

A little Tupac (Makavelli, yeah boy!), Mystical, and Oukast.

I hate the radio.

And some how or another I could probably sing every Frozen song word for word. It is a feat.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> ^ Red, thanks for posting this, one of my favorites.
> 
> - theoldfart


Right on Kev. Hand's down one of the best albums from the 90's:









But this one might even be better:








Dig it.






And definitely this one….


----------



## TheFridge

Marley is awesome. Haven't listened to him much since I quit smokin (you know what) years ago.


----------



## Iguana

Wow, blowin' up today. Might as well pile on…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not sure how they escaped me but they had Red. I friggin LOVE Excuse Me Mister, great play!

Ha! Stretch-pants, headbands and vizors, what else could one want. Thanks Mark.


----------



## chrisstef

That's one of my favorite Megadeth tracks 7. Havent heard that in a while.

Found this browsing around youtube. Killer rendition in my book.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeahhh buddy…. Megadeth had some good ish.

I agree that is a solid acoustic of Slipknot, hard to duplicate something like that in acoustic too.

While we're on the topic of old school metal…. This may not be metal more hard rock/alternative but I used to bump the $hit out of this CD…. In fact I still do every once in a while, there were some great tracks on Frogstomp.











I heard a newer song of theirs a couple years ago and I honestly thought it was a joke, sounded boy-bandish.


----------



## 7Footer

And a couple more random favorites from that same period of time:











And one of my favorite bands of all time, was the 2nd concert I ever went to, and they sounded exactly the same in person…. Les Claypool is the man, easily one of the best bassist's ever.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Les is amazing.

Stef loves boys.


----------



## palaswood

Steven Wilson (solo work, just amazing) songs: "harmony korine" "no twilight in the courts of the sun" "index" (live)

Porcupine Tree (Steven Wilson is the lead vocals/guitar) All songs are awesome and they have THE best drummer, Gavin Harrison.

Opeth - "I feel the dark" and anything from Ghost Reveries or Damnation/Deliverance

Dream Theater - All Albums, but theyre last one didnt do it for me. Turns out Mike Portnoy writing was the heart and soul of the band… Mike Mangini is an AWESOME drummer, and BLack Clouds & Silver Linings was great, but the songs suck now…

And ALWAYS, ALWAYS R U S H : lately its Vapor Trails (love Ghost Rider).

I'm a drummer so you can see the trend here…


----------



## chrisstef

Channeling the hip hop version of Jethro Tull in this track by the Beasties. One of my all time favorites.


----------



## 7Footer

Stef does love boys… especially the Beastie ones..

That is a dope track. I remember when I bought that CD, I didn't take it out of the deck for about 5 months… Sure Shot, Sabotage, Root Down…. It was such a sick CD going from strong rock/rap to funk to chill instrumentals. 
Couple of my faves from that CD:










Man it's a good thing the boss was gone yesterday, after I reminisced with a couple Primus tracks, I sat here for at least two hours just watching YouTube vids of Primus. Didn't do a lick of work!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Great plays guys. Thanks.

Crawling down the YouTube rabbit hole is easy to do with music. Good for you 7', music is good for the soul; work can just spin on occasion.


----------



## palaswood

how do I get those youtube videos in the post like that?

**Thanks Anthony
*aha, "old" embed


----------



## AnthonyReed

Scroll up Joseph; I just laid it out a few post ago.


----------



## jmartel

Some music that came on in the helmet today. Made my ride to/from work much quicker.











Saw him in concert with Eric Johnson with my Dad a few years back. Was a great show.


----------



## palaswood

Greatest Guitar Solo Ever starts at 5:52

John Petrucci is the MAN!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Summer is in full swing, warm night shenanigans are a fine thing.


----------



## 7Footer

Satriani slays it jmart, good post. I think one of my favorite solos is Eruption by Van Halen.

Iration, goooooooooodddddd stuff.

Takin' it back to 1997, when I turned 16 and got my first car, put 2 12" Sony XPlod subs in it, used to trip peoples car alarms bumping this song… This and Dangerous were a couple of Busta's best tracks.





If ya hear me before ya see me I got King Kong in da trunk.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I am not going to condone your punk-ness of rattling my windows at 10pm but I like the play. Thanks.


----------



## Texcaster

Some contemporary and trad. Louisiana music.

Red Stick Ramblers " Main Street Blues"






Beausoleil "Varise"








> Yeahhh buddy…. Megadeth had some good ish.
> 
> I agree that is a solid acoustic of Slipknot, hard to duplicate something like that in acoustic too.
> 
> While we re on the topic of old school metal…. This may not be metal more hard rock/alternative but I used to bump the $hit out of this CD…. In fact I still do every once in a while, there were some great tracks on Frogstomp.
> 
> I heard a newer song of theirs a couple years ago and I honestly thought it was a joke, sounded boy-bandish.
> 
> - 7Footer


A humorous note. When Silverchair first started here, there was a kids show on tv called "Bananas In Pajamas". The stars were B1 and B2. Silverchair was also called "Nirvana in Pajamas".


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red Stick Ramblers put a smile on my face, good stuff.

That is some hellacious fiddling there.

Great plays, thanks Bill.


----------



## darinS

for the irish in all of us (no offense meant to the good folks actually FROM ireland)


----------



## jmartel

> Takin it back to 1997, when I turned 16 and got my first car, put 2 12" Sony XPlod subs in it, used to trip peoples car alarms bumping this song… This and Dangerous were a couple of Busta s best tracks.
> 
> If ya hear me before ya see me I got King Kong in da trunk.
> 
> - 7Footer


I prefer Break Ya Neck.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice summer tunes T.

I wasn't into the hippity hoppity back in the day. At 16, I was listening to this:




and this:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the way you work it….


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Outstanding. I've got nothing to top it.


----------



## jmartel




----------



## AnthonyReed

Scrambling words to make you fall….


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool, thanks 7'.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I dig it. Dude stole my new glasses.


----------



## chrisstef




----------



## 7Footer

^Nice man, me likey.

My friends and I use to sit in the car blasting this song and burning it down before mobbing down the beach into Long Beach, WA, it was a 15 mile ride from his house in Ocean Park into town, so much fun…. Brings back some good memories!





Back to the reggae vibe… This here is Hi-Roots, my homeboy from college, Ciz-Flo, is the dude in the middle with the red hat… I missed them when they came through Portland in June, I was out of town.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice plays guys, thanks.


----------



## palaswood

here's from the mellow side of my playlist these days


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very mellow indeed Joseph. Thank you.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel




----------



## Iguana

You know you're getting old(er) when you hear covers of songs you listened to in high school. Was shopping for some shoes last week and heard this:






To top it off, I don't particularly like Vince Neil's voice - and I really don't like country.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Wow….that's a really bad cover.


----------



## BigRedKnothead




----------



## lysdexic

Dang Red - you dug deep for that one.


----------



## theoldfart

Saw Tony Trischka last night, wow!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Damn Mark, that is ummm…. well…. quite a thing you found there.

Lynyrd would find issue with your selection Red. Good pull none the less.

Nice ensemble Kevin.


----------



## Iguana

Tony, it is one of those things I haven't been unable to unhear. So I had to share


----------



## Iguana

OK, trying to clear my head:


----------



## Jonzjob

I have a car type radio in my workshop permantly tuned to Radio Nostalgie. They play oldies, mainly French but a load of English. Everything from Charles Has-no-voice (Charles Aznovour), Jonny Had-is-day (Jonny Halliday, complete with his old plastic face) through to loads of Beatles, James Brown and unfortunately Barry White.

Loads of good stuff on there!!

http://play.nostalgie.fr/nostalgie/nostalgie.html


----------



## chrisstef

Man Mark, I heard that butchering on the radio the other day and made it about 12 seconds. It was something awful. I wasn't a huge fan when the Crue did it and that rendition sealed its fate.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Back in the day my brother and I really dug their first album "too fast for love." Still their best imo. I don't listen to much from the 80's anymore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Not gonna do it Red, you can't make me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Hehehe. My brother and I were sure into it when we were kids. Brings back memories. Like my brother stuffing hs mouth with kool-aid powder and letting it drizzle out to look like blood. We had some killer air bands.

What did you listen to in the 80s T?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some hair for sure (I owned that album), "new wave", but mostly punk. Sex pistols, exploited, circle jerks, Dead Kennedys, etc…

I was just clowning bud.


----------



## NikkiLaRue

Southern Rock

http://www.totallyfuzzy.net/ourtube/black-stone-cherry/blame-it-on-the-boom-boom-video_9ddfe3a8c.html


----------



## 7Footer

^I like that Black Stone Cherry track… Never head of them, good stuff tho, thanks for posting.

Some good tracks going on here (besides that Home Sweet Home cover).

Tony's a punk guy, nice! You're a few years my elder, but were you into any NoFx, Millencolin, Voodoo Glow Skulls, Pennywise, Goldfinger, etc ?

Man Ini Kamoze, lawl! *I know what Bo dont know*..... I use to friggin love this song:





Speaking of cheesy songs, what's this song remind you of?





It reminds me of this. Chicks dig it, it's the Shaggin' Wagon.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Time to come clean about the 80's T…..




-
-
Nah. My brudder used to dog me for listening to this. He learned.


----------



## Texcaster

I really like gospel music, Black Church, Sacred Steel and Bluegrass. I want to here the holy ghost train pulling into the station. I'm not a believer at all but if I ever do meet Jesus I hope he looks and sounds like Ralph Stanley and…...... plays an instrument.

Ralph Stanley "Lift Him Up, That's All"






Ralph Stanley "O Death"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice reminiscing fellas.

Speaking of church. Although probably not to this crowd's tastes, I dig the lyrics to this song:


----------



## Iguana

Saw these guys live in Seattle 4 years ago.






High-energy all night and a very high level of musicianship. Even when the dude was playing while trying to do a headstand on the keyboard. Also the only time I've ever seen a theremin (at least, that's what I assume it was).


----------



## jmartel

Currently one of my favorite current songs.


----------



## NikkiLaRue




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice. I like a lot of the recent plays.

"Nickleback walks into a bar…..there's no punchline because ruining music isn't funny." 
-Dave Grohl


----------



## BigRedKnothead

The kind of song that will make me stop what I'm doing and reflect.


----------



## palaswood

Great post Mark! Love that Mute Math sound - 1st time ive heard a new band I liked immediately in a LONG time.

Here is another prog rock track from Steven Wilson's The Raven that Refused to Sing - A high energy track that shows their chops - No video - so ur gonna have to just listen to the music… God forbid lol


----------



## 7Footer

> "Nickleback walks into a bar…..there s no punchline because ruining music isn t funny."
> -Dave Grohl
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


That's friggin great. A couple weeks ago I saw this link on Facebook, "People you need to unfriend immediately"... it's been around for quite some time but I'd forgotten about it. Too Funny, it links you to any of your friends that like Nickleback.


----------



## 7Footer

Some Friday reggae, Soja had a new CD come out about a month ago, good stuff.










And Ziggy had a new CD a couple months ago.


----------



## Texcaster

Ever since seeing "Treme", I've been seeking out New Orleans and Louisiana music. I play this old boy a lot.

Canray Fontenot

"Bonsoir Moreau" 




"Les Barres de la Prison" 




Boozoo Chavis

"Paper In My Shoe"


----------



## Texcaster

The Tillers -

" Shanty Boat "






"The Road Neverending"


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love some NOXF. I like the SOJA and Ziggy of course.

Cajun has a special kind of soul to it. Tillers are fun.

Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## LukieB

Love NOFX as well, along with pretty much anything punk-rock.

TONY!!! Love the RJD2 Beat. Here's one of my favs of his


----------



## 7Footer

Love those RjD2 tracks guys, nice plays.

These probably won't be the most popular but man I love me some Eminem, Obie and Nate…. RIP Nate Dogg!


----------



## lysdexic

T- been liking the Rjd2 for awhile myself. It comes across Pandora often. Maybe through my Nightmares on Wax Station.


----------



## jmartel

Never heard of Rjd2 before. Thanks for that, Tony.


----------



## lysdexic

This is a song that I have come to really like…....


----------



## lysdexic

Siete Pies - cant like the NOFX but like the Eminem plays.

Say what you might but I never get tired of this sing nor the video….


----------



## lysdexic

THere is is some Nightmares in here and I read about some Etta James sampling but I dont really know enough about music to know who is sampling who. A remix….


----------



## lysdexic

Seven sent me this "long distance dedication" and it kind of wierds me out…..


----------



## lysdexic




----------



## BigRedKnothead

I like 'em all Scotty.

7- I too have a soft spot for Marshall Mathers (girly giggle).

The bad day at work song….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good plays guys thanks, well 'cept the CC but being that it's one of Mr. B's favorite self-buttering tunes we can endure it.

Going to see Alt-J's sophomore efforts at The Greek Monday night:


----------



## darinS

Haven't listened to this in quite awhile….almost forgot about it


----------



## 7Footer

Somehow I missed those posts from BYO at on the 3rd until just now….I'd ever seen the video for that Culture Club song, that is really weird. lol.

I once performed Without Me at a karaoke night at a bar in Ocean Shores, WA, and even though I butchered it, it was pretty well received! Love that song.

Best rendition of Waterfalls I've ever heard, my cousin (in the sweet hat on the left) is a musician here in PDX, and his friend Red Frazier as well, they are both friggin amazing musicians:


----------



## Texcaster

Shun Ng has got da Funk! He plays Jeffery Yong guitars.

"Get On With It "

http://www.youtube.com/user/ThisIsShunMusic

" Papa's Got A Brand New Bag "






For real artistry in guitar making see Jeffery Yong's site.

http://www.jeffreyyong.com/


----------



## Texcaster

> Good plays guys thanks, well cept the CC but being that it s one of Mr. B s favorite self-buttering tunes we can endure it.
> 
> Going to see Alt-J s sophomore efforts at The Greek Monday night:
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Lucky you! I'm Going to see Justin Townes Earl 22 oct.


----------



## jmartel

Zac Brown + Foo Fighters covering Black Sabbath = Awesome.


----------



## chrisstef

Hands down my favorite Sabbath song. Solid cover even if Zach Brown looked a bit out of place playing a metal song.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Cuz has some skills, 7'.

Shun Ng is a trip. I wish he'd let his abilities speak for themselves more though.

Ridiculous:









Zac Brown makes me want to buy a Justin Bieber ticket.

I dig the Truckers, Demo.

Thanks guys.


----------



## jmartel

> Hands down my favorite Sabbath song. Solid cover even if Zach Brown looked a bit out of place playing a metal song.
> 
> - chrisstef


At his concert, he also covered Led Zeppelin's Kashmir, Metallica's Enter Sandman (other vocalist did the lyrics though), and Queen's Bohemian Rhapsody. It was awesome.



> Zac Brown makes me want to buy a Justin Bieber ticket.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Not a fan? He's the only country singer I like. Everyone else, not so much. He's also one of the only people that sings even better in person than their songs on the radio. Most people suck live nowadays.


----------



## vetwoodworker

Mumford and Sons, The XX, and Jack Johnson. Chill out music. Helps me stay calm when I realize how bad I messed a cut up lol


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perhaps to the liking of Radiohead/Bon Iver fans:


----------



## jmartel

Not sure if anyone on here listens to current pop music, but here's a jazz take on one of the more popular ones. They did a great job


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

I dig it T.

I heart this song.


----------



## Iguana

Heard this on the radio today, a photo op waiting to happen










Oh, you want music?


----------



## tomclark

In my shop relaxing music is always playing in the background. Mainly EZ listening and much of the new age also. We are astronomers and have soft star gazing music playing in the observatory at night also.
The shop has this cabinet to help keep the tape deck, cd player and amp clean. Never play the radio as I can't stand to hear commercials. They just ruin the moment. The shop has four 12" speakers hanging on the walls.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice set up Tom.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah that Dave Grohl and ZB cover is good stuff, Grohl is the man.

Good ole George, I saw him in concert with ZZ Top when I was real young, one of the first concerts I ever went to with my parents, good stuff.

Lol:


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler

On Saturdays I listen to Irish music from a Station in Boston. I stream it through the laptop. Other days I've normally got Radio Margaritaville on the satellite radio or some political talk stuff. Some evening I bounce around a lot from the 50's, 60's or 70's stations.


----------



## AnthonyReed

My life is richer for having seen that video. You do damn fine work 7' and I am in your debt.

Many thanks.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah when I saw that song the other day I felt the same. Glad I wasn't alone.

Man what the eff, looks like YouTube changed and now the embed code is gone, the code they link to now doesn't work on LJ's. Here's 2 website that you can just paste the URL into though and it will generate the embed code for you:
http://www.tools4noobs.com/onlinetools/youtubexhtml/
http://www.gorissen.info/Pierre/files/YouTube_code.htm


----------



## daddywoofdawg

beatles,zep,Metallica (enter the sandman),old school funk,earth,wind and fire,average white band,P-funk,funk-a-delic.J tull.I like to rock out.


----------



## daddywoofdawg




----------



## AnthonyReed

Sigh @ embedding issues, again.

Sad clown.


----------



## Aodskate

SLAYER
SABBATH
MOTÖRHEAD 
WAYLON
WILLIE
MERLE
GIRLSCHOOL
MERCYFUL FATE
STOMPING TOM CONNORS
LYNYRD SKYNYRD
OZARK MOUNTAIN DAREDEVILS 
HANK WILLIAMS
SOOO MUCH MORE


----------



## bobro

Golden and blessed silence.

I might put a boombox in the shop if it weren't for the fact that every bar and store around here is continually playing annoying pop music. We kids asked my aunt what it was like working in the factory under Stalin- she thought a while and said "loud music all the time!". Recently visited my native California for the first time in almost 20 years, and my wife also commented on what a relief it was not to be bombarded with pop music every time you go out, and how that makes you want to listen to more music at home instead of escape to silence.

Otherwise, the music I find most conducive to doing skilled labor… Jethro Tull, early Genesis and first couple of Peter Gabriel albums, fugues and deep counterpoint in general of Baroque and earlier (Gesualdo, Machaut, Bach of course).


----------



## AnthonyReed

7', Mos was able to embed his YouTube video in his earring rack blog (11/26/14). I wonder what the secret is.


----------



## 7Footer

Mos has wizard powers Tony.

I know these won't be the most popular with all you old curmudgeons ;-) but I do what I want. I love me some E-40, 40 Water, E-Fizzle. These songs be slappin'.
This one is worth watching just for the booty.


----------



## becikeja

Reggae

Its all about relaxing in the shop


----------



## Matt59

Drive By Truckers paired with a good beer or some black coffee make for a relaxing time in the shop.


----------



## ric53

I listen to a lot of blues ( Stevie Ray, Clapton, Buddy Guy, John Mayall, BB King, Albert King, CoCo Montoya) as well as clasical and jazz. It depends on my mood. Lately I've been listening to John Masino & Robin Trower.


----------



## 7Footer

A bit older, but some fantastic underground hip hop.

Solillaquists of Sound - Fittin' In





Solillaquists of Sound - Marvel





Solillaquists of Sound - As If We Existed


----------



## darinS

someone mention Irish???


----------



## AnthonyReed

> I know these won t be the most popular with all you old curmudgeons ;-) but I do what I want.
> - 7Footer


Play what you dig.

Red cup is awesome as are the three Sol tracks you played.

I'm still bummed about the embedding made difficult, and haven't learned how to circumvent the issue so I have nothing to offer.

Thanks for the music 7'.

The Irish figgin' love their drink don't they?


----------



## intelligen

As lame as this may sound, I usually listen to podcasts. When I get tired of podcasts, I prefer jazz or classical if I think to turn on music, but usually I just end up working in silence.

When it's noisy at my office job (software engineer) I usually listen to video game or movie soundtracks, or occasionally classical music. Amazon Prime and YouTube have a lot of that sort of stuff.


----------



## bigblockyeti

Lately I just listen to county on the radio, the Bluetooth feeder into my stereo from my phone can come in handy If I know I'll be out there for a while and feel like putting together a playlist. Listening to one of the alternative stations sometimes made me feel like I was working unsafely, especially when Limp Bizkit Break Stuff would come on or Beastie Boys Sabotage or pretty much anything from Rage Against the Machine.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks Tony… I noticed something today when I posted those vids above… If you are converting using the website http://www.vtubetools.com/ that I linked you to a few days ago, for some reason today I could only get the embed code from the address in the address bar, it didn't work when I copied it from the share tab on the youtube page below the videos… seems really weird why it wouldn't work but oh well.

After today I'm off until 2015, for the most part at least, I've got to come in for a couple hours next monday, but essentially I'm off until Jan. 5. 




RIP Mac Drizzle


----------



## 7Footer

Heard this a couple years ago when I was watching this cheesy but funny a$$ movie with Adam Sandler, That's My Boy….


----------



## ChrisTheWheeler




----------



## AnthonyReed

They could bring a couple more…..

Why the hell won't LJ's make it easier to embed vids??!?

My tastes, of late, have turned to pop. I am going to see these guys in March.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 7Footer

^whoa, lol. I like that song that's gotta be one of the weirdest videos I've ever seen. Tubby Ginger, the dude spitting on the other dude, heavy stuff! And the girl reading the mac in the Hippy video, moar plz. You never disappoint T…

Was listening to one of my favorite cd's of all time today, this CD is so fantastic from start to finish, definitely in my top 3, his lyrics are so raw and real, not many out there like him anymore. Tech N9ne is the tightest ninja movin. I met him once at a show, got to go back stage at a show here in PDX, he was a pretty cool dude… He's been getting a bit mainstream lately, that song Fragile is pretty good though.

This is Me




Flash (best song about boobies ever)




Slacker


----------



## 7Footer

This Ring





Fragile




KC Tea (These are so good, Hennessey, Sprite & Lemon)





Ok, enough for now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

So you dig Tech N9ne I take it?

Flash was posted instead of Slacker but boobies are worth a second play.

I particularly liked Fragile and This is me.

Thanks 7!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Rockabilly girls, they get me through…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Another softy contribution from Red.






I need to learn the new embed jive.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the play Red.

I don't know a way to embed other than using the site 7' directed me too: http://www.vtubetools.com/ 
It's a pain in the ass and I wish LJ's would make it more simple once again. It often stops me from sharing music due to the process being so cumbersome now.


----------



## 7Footer

Good bump there T, solid. I bet you'd let her bang your drum.

Red is that the girl from Twilight in that video? Kinda looked like her.. Took that song a couple minutes to get going but was pretty good.

Here's a site to embed vidz, just paste the web address in the box at this site, then scroll down and press get code and it will open a new tab. For one reason or another you have to paste the link from the address bar in your browser, it doesn't work when you paste the link from the share tab below the video on the youtube page.
vtubetools.com

Edit: Tony beat me to it! Totally agree though T, why can't they make their site compatible with the new embed code, it's much shorter and simpler, and we'd be able to embed videos off of almost any site, not just youtube. 
And yes, I heart Tech N9ne.


----------



## AnthonyReed

The Kooks are solid.


----------



## roman

leanard cohen

dance with me to the end of love

my motra and no graphics needed

just a little imagination and memories that count

occasionally tempered with the sounds of earth, where voices tenderly speak in languages only understood through the endless web and weave of both life and the tide it brings to you

funny cuz I dont listen to music when I work, yet in the distance, ..... its sound is there, through memories of words I remember and melodies I sing so when I unplug people from the dereliction of their duty, in their inclination for me to listen to their music, I can only hope their minds play the music they love because "off" is often the key to being focused on the task at hand and yet in my head and on my own

i sing silently : )


----------



## roman

dance with me with your silent violin

when the dust settles

we can sing again


----------



## 7Footer

The Kooks - I like it. Cam wh0res make everything better.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Give it here…. liked the pre-chorus mumbling and the chorus of the Roots song. Fun stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some Radiohead and earthquake damage skating….


----------



## Valerio

I generally listen to Classical but I also like to listen to the late Jim Reeves, Ray Price and other similar Traditional Country Music. Being Mexican/Spanish there is some soothing music there too.


----------



## Garbanzolasvegas

Coast to Coast AM!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T- those are both great video.

My fav radiohead song.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's an oldie Red, thanks for the play.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yessir, Pablo Honey is one of the best albums from the nineties. Right up there with Pearl Jam Ten imo. Never get tired of this one.






When I saw PJ, Eddie would no longer play "Black." Too draining emotionally he said.


----------



## SirIrb

Metal and classic rock. Floyd and Zep. Sometimes country.

RIP Cliff Burton. Pulling Teeth will never be the same.


----------



## darinS




----------



## darinS

View on YouTube


----------



## Ghidrah

I don't need the distractions when I'm in the shop, I pass through the door the headphones go on and stay till I walk out with no intention of coming back for more than 15mins. I save the tunes for when I'm safe and able to react rather than think. Like playing FPS VGs Fear, Halo, lotsa proper killen!


----------



## 7Footer

^huh?

Music thread needs a revival!

I cannot stop listening to this song. We got the guillotine you betta run.









You're welcome ;-)


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play 7! I dig it. Thanks.

Kongos put on a good show. Sir Sly sounded good live:


----------



## 7Footer

^likewise. Sir Sly (Sir jake), I like it!

Since Stef brought up Kid Rock on the SOTS thread today….


----------



## 7Footer

Be faithful brother man, be faithfullllll, to your herb!









Collie Collie Collie Collieeeeeeyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## darinS

How about a little blues from Crossroads


----------



## Iguana

Here's a bit of somethin' from some local boys:


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## roman

Ive had this thread on ignore since the first 100 posts
It wont stop sending me email notifications

2055 email notifications later with the never ending email of ******************** I care less about now then I did 4 years ago, despite all this
notification and excreting all needed 'stop" sending me unwanted emails, despite pressing the "unwatch" button until my finger felt like it pressed through this laptop hitting that god forsaken button called music

We finally get to listen to, what we want to, vs listen to somebodies else's crap

It seems simple

Your born with the right to hear and you hope you can listen to what ever you want
but at some point
music is defined by the one signing the cheque : )

I dont play music anymore until the tools are down
I dont allow ear phones
No blue tooth
No phone
Just the sound of a tape measure
The scream of a saw
the sound of money : )

there is no better silence then the sound of "pay attention"

or find a new job


----------



## 7Footer

^Now I want to post more to this thread, just to annoy you. ;-)


----------



## roman

perhaps the question should be re-phrased

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfpL6_0OBuA



Only God knows why


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ha, Moron found a thread he wasn't blocked from for one of his rants.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Always a welcome change of direction Darin.
Nice Canadian 'billy offering.
Chop, chop.
Thanks for the plays boys.

Moron, why so melty? Hugs?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Just 'cause I want to hear it this morning.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Mmmmm… summer.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice jams T. Forgot the darn embed site again…lawl.

Been groovin a lot of Sufjan in my shop of late. 





And I still can't get enough of this dude…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig Ramirez too BRK.


----------



## chrisstef

Head nodder


----------



## 7Footer

Hell yeah Tony, I've been on real reggae cut lately, and Iration has been in the mix a lot, dig them.

Also like that David Ramirez, solid.

RATM - Hell effin yes. Good play Stef.


----------



## AnthonyReed

<nod> <nod> <nod>


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## Iguana

HAIR METAL RULEZ!!!










These (oldish) boys kicked off their big tour in a little town just south of here earlier this evening. I was far from the oldest in the crowd.





View on YouTube


----------



## BigRedKnothead

You crack me up Mark. You'd get along with my brother just fine. In the past we he has seen Bad Religion and Faster Pussycat. He's stuck in the 80's, I'm stuck in the 90's.

Imo best voice out of the 80's….





Best voice out of the 90's





Tony- You ever listen to Sufjan Stevens? He's fairly new to me, but seems like something you'd like.


----------



## BrettUK

I find myself listening to some dubstep, yes I know, I'm weird.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Anthony B's mustache….

Steve Perry??!? WTF?!? Damnit!
I'm not aware of Sufjan Red.


----------



## 7Footer

Tough to argue with those two selections Red…. Man, Cornell always killed it, S-Garden and Audioslave, good ish.

I love Dubstep Brett. 
My favorite dubstep song-








Also, the whole Skrillex Bangarang CD is fantastic.

Stef, this one's for you.


----------



## ste6168

Country. New, old, mostly old (and by old I mean 70s-90s- anything older than that, I am not a huge fan). I know some say that the 70s and the "Hank Jr" era brought the change in country that we see today, but I don't see it as such. Garth Brooks brought the change we see today.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## nkawtg

Classical music, Operatic Overtures, and some 80's stuff like Mike and the Mechanics or Sting.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dedicate this to Demo and his long road to transformation:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Grasshopper and ant:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lawl at demo's transfo. Good stuff T.

Dig this dude. 





Still stuck on Sufjan. Great tune: 





And a really cool interview. Maybe I just relate to the mama drama. 
http://pitchfork.com/features/interviews/9595-true-myth-a-conversation-with-sufjan-stevens/


----------



## mark996

I've got a little blue tooth system hooked up in the garage (I plan on expanding on that setup eventually) so I usually have the cell phone hooked up to it. I listen to about everything except country, rap, and hard death metal. Right now I'm on a Mumford and Sons, Radical Face, Fleet Foxes, Lumineers and Of Monsters and Men kick. Of course always have some Eric Clapton, Santana (old stuff), being an Oak Cliff (Dallas) boy Stevie and Jimmie Vaughan mixed in somewhere.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Momma was a Schizo? I hate it when that happens.

Thank you for the plays.


----------



## darinS

supposed to be the perfect country and western song





View on YouTube


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## AnthonyReed

Saucy.


----------



## AnthonyReed

BRK you make like this band.

Not so much this song:






But more these:


----------



## TheFridge

Emanuel went down to Georgia. Good stuff


----------



## Iguana

7Footer, love that play.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup T, that's right up my alley. Really good stuff…. and new to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Perfect.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 7Footer

Nice little play there T.
Thanks Mark!

I've been on a little bit of a PUSA kick lately, I listened the hell out of this CD way back in the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Dig this…


----------



## davewilson

Now I'm back to my favorite prog rock. Genesis, Peter Gabriel, Rush. And, of course, Marillion, both their old and new stuff. They've changed through years significantly, but I still love them.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

An acquired taste I suppose. I acquired it long ago and remain happy with the choice:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Good stuff T. My wifey is a big Modest Mouse fan. They get a lot of play around here.

Here's a tune I've been diggin…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like The National. They put on a good show too. Thanks for the play Red.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You'll dig this band Red if you are not aware of them already:


----------



## 7Footer

Gotta try and wake up the music thread a bit!

I dig that Renegades play T..

I've never been a fan of Kendrick Lamar, he isn't bad, just doesn't really do it for me…. But I heard this dope track the other day, anything with a little element of funk in it really makes me happy in pants.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.
Welcome back 7!


----------



## Texcaster

It's been awhile since I've posted any music but I'm still keen.

From " Bad As Me ", "Satisfied ", Tom Waits mighty tribute to "Satisfaction" and the Stones.

http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=tom+waits+satisfied+youtube&FORM=VIRE1#view=detail&mid=C2BA70CF10D3217C453BC2BA70CF10D3217C453B


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Bill. I dig Waits, thanks for the play.

Take a ride 7:


----------



## 7Footer

Hellz yeah. I like all 3 of the above plays! Waits is a trip…. Obrigado, Senhores!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice grooves 7', I like them a lot. Thanks for the plays.


----------



## esmthin

I like country, but I also like to listen to Woodtalk.


----------



## turbov6camaro

Hock Rock, it keeps the wood from moving after you cut it.


----------



## Iguana

Some more of what Tony affectionately calls "Canadian 'billy"...





View on YouTube


----------



## Bertha

Animals as leaders. Not smart enough to process it.


----------



## jmartel

Macklemore's new song is pretty hilarious, especially with the video.


----------



## TheFridge

Thats ya boy on bass. I'm gonna take a wild guess and say it's not for everyone


----------



## haydon6566

I love that ole' time Rock and Roll!!!!


----------



## jmartel

This one's for you, 7. You'd probably like them. There's another song I like of theirs better, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. Downloaded it many years ago.

https://play.spotify.com/track/1d85MlKRJFaew2GtQTBTLW


----------



## lysdexic

If any of you guys are runners, this is a great running song. Unobtrusive and rolls….






Please remind me how to imbed videos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I will check it out tomorrow when on a pc. Thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh yes! El Ten Eleven, good stuff.


----------



## mbrunson

I like to listen to '70's KISS!! That always gets me focused!!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the play Mark; slo-mo head banging and guns are always a good time. There is a liking to Chris Cornell throughout that tune.


----------



## chrisstef

That's you shreddin on that track Fridge? I dig it.

Byo - gotta use vtube.com to embed. This site runs the old embed code for youtube that no longer exists.


----------



## TheFridge

> That s you shreddin on that track Fridge? I dig it.
> 
> - chrisstef


Yeah buddy! big frank- Franco grande on iTunes.

Nothing like a little shameless self promotion!


----------



## chrisstef

Dude, im bout it. Franco grande comin up!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hell yeah Fridge. Nice.

Thanks for not letting me miss that Stef.

Scotty http://www.vtubetools.com/ to be precise.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lys, Lonesome Crowded West has been on loop the last three years for runs. Meddlesome. This is a particular favorite for pounding feet:


----------



## TheFridge

Thanks. Hope yall enjoy.

Some other stuff I dug up

From my stoner years. Still some of favorite ish to jam. 




From my 17 years old and pissed off and didn't know any better years. 





Good times.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^I used to be pissed off at the world too…..then one day I got over it.

Macklemore always cracks me up. I've been looking forward to his new album.

Dig that tune Lys.

Can't get enough of this one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the plays Fridge. I dug the Mutehound.

I like Band of Horses too Red. I saw them a few years ago they put on a good show.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Teeth like god's shoeshine.


----------



## PanelDeland

I read thru some of this thread and didn't see many country fans but One of my faves is Ian Tyson a Canadian Cowboy country. I love the ballad style when I'm doing something that require concentration. I also listen to a lot of Enya, and for many things really like NA flute and drums.


----------



## TheFridge

Glad you enjoyed tony. That band is the only one that I've played in AND actually listened to in the car and such. Good stoner rock.

This is my version of easy listening jams






Same guy. Dax Riggs. Different style.


----------



## incasarl

There's something about a big of classical music, rachmaninov which seems to get me going…


----------



## jmartel

I'm a huge fan of Gustav Holst's Planets suite when it comes to classical music.


----------



## Bertha

Good God. I'm not smartest enough to follow this band.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'll post it for you Al:




Very math-y of you, you closeted-modal jazz-fan.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 7Footer

How have I not checked this thread since the beginning of August. 29 new replies! Sorry fellas, I promise I'll do better.

Took me like a half hour to log into my spotify account. Thanks for the play though JReggae, I dig 'em, never heard of the The Brownies. Like a mash up of Reel Big Fish, Sublime, and Pepper.

Really like that Slow Burn play.

Fridge! I had no idea you were a rocker. Shredding that bass, nice!

Yes that Macklemore video is good stuff… Not crazy about the song but it's solid.

Love this video too, great parody. 









And speaking of Pepper….


----------



## jmartel

I forgot how good Metallica's S&M album is.


----------



## TheFridge

I hate Lars.

I missed slow burn? Good stuff. Kyuss is along the same vein and awesome too.

The vid al tried to post reminds me of mastodon. Also awesome.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Love Pepper and lil wayne is a trip. Thanks for the plays 7.


----------



## bearkatwood

If I can keep the dust from screwing up my cd player when I turn off the router there is either some blues, allman brothers or classic rock going. I am a northwest kid and grunge is dead so they say, but I still like pearl jam as my fav.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## mudflap4869

Malt shop oldies, Boots Randolph, Floyd Cramer, CCR, Three dog, Herb Alpert, 101 strings, 50s country western, that sort of stuff. I am a child of the 50s and 60s. Yeah there is a lot of Strause and Bach included. OK, so I am a geezer.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Iguana

Some more CanCon


----------



## 7Footer

Saint Motel, interesting.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice!


----------



## chrisstef

No one makes good gangster rap anymore.


----------



## AnthonyReed

You boys are the ones that made me give rap a listen; I still don't have my head wrapped around it fully but I like many of the cuts you post. Thanks for plays!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## chrisstef

Groovin little tune there tony. Is it auto tuned though?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I have no proof to the contrary Stef. Can there be another Alex Turner-esque vocalist kicking around?


----------



## 7Footer

Sticky fingys…. Nice plays T!

This is good ish.


----------



## 7Footer

I don't think thats auto-tuned Stef, but it has some effect like a reverb or sumthin.

Here ya go Stef…. Some old school ish you might enjoy.


----------



## lysdexic

Had to share this favorite….

Patrick Sweaney - Them Shoes


----------



## lysdexic

> Hell yeah Fridge. Nice.
> 
> Thanks for not letting me miss that Stef.
> 
> Scotty http://www.vtubetools.com/ to be precise.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


----------



## chrisstef

"I slayed mc's back in the rec room era. My style broke mufuggen backs like ken patera…" That album is off the charts and still one of my most played 7. I can see myself in english class listening to that ish on my walkman.

Sweanys got a crunchy sound. Good play s-biz.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dug Lil Dicky, funny vid as well.

Sweany has chops.

Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah Sweany not bad! Good stuff.

That was one of the first CD's that got me into rap. Good ish. I breaks it down to the bone gristle

Going back to 2007, these Canadian rappers can throw down. 
This is how I feel on LJ's music thread… It's hard to be Hip-Hop, ya smell me?


















Oh and this, on a completely different note - some friends in town last week and one of these guys' songs came on and they couldn't believe I knew who they were.. I was really into punk for a long time, these guys are from Sweeden, and they rock.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I liked the Classified and Millencolin which is new to me; nice plays. Thanks bud.

I grew up on punk too; it was a bit more raw, or something, back then. Listening to it still makes me wanna punch Stef:





But now that I am older, slower and see sunrises as I awake as opposed to when I am beginning my sleep; I listen to things like this as well:


----------



## 7Footer

Yeah a little more raw… I bet the exploited had some serious mosh pits.

Flo Rida killed it on this song. (anyone else find it a little weird how much he looks like Dwayne The Rock Johnson, sometimes I think they are the same person)









Hey Stef - who says there is no good new hip hop? Check this kid out. BARS! HEEEEHH!


----------



## chrisstef

Whoa. Neckbeard got flow 7. Bars!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig My House, Andrew and I don't live on the same side of town I guess but damn he fires it fast.

I got nuthin' to play.

Stef, you can have my:


----------



## Iguana

This one keeps popping up on the radio every 3 days or so…


----------



## AnthonyReed

Does it get any more majestic than the power ballad?


----------



## AnthonyReed

.
or
.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dig that first on T. I still listen to old people music though.

Mr. Kornell might like these.






And this one's for a little lady from my past…


----------



## Hammerthumb

I don't check this thread very often as I usually use iexplore and for some reason the links don't show up. I'm using Chrome to post this.

Most of the music you guys post are from artists that I have never heard of. One of these days I'll have to take some time and play some of the tracks you all post.

I'm kinda like Bearkat in that what I usually listen to is blues of some sort. I love blues guitar. Here is one of my favorites. Joe Bonamassa.






Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Iguana

Nice plays, Red


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I need to work in more blues Paul.

My shop music was dominated by Mumford&Sons for several. 2015 was the year of Sufjan. Hands down the album of the year imo.






ljs doesn't like my code again:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red, I was not paying attention and played the Various Cruelties twice. I really enjoyed the mandolin in the Reckless Kelly song, it is nice.

Music from artists you have never heard of is the fun part Paul. Bonamossa brings an anthem-rock-ness to the blues.

Thanks for the plays guys.

My hands are so sticky and the belts too tight…

I'll be the one in the lobby in the collard fu(k me shirt. The green one.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Red, I was not paying attention and played the Various Cruelties twice. I really enjoyed the mandolin in the Reckless Kelly song, it is nice.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Ha, I knew you wouldn't like the southern selections. Surprised your not into Sufjan though. He's an squired taste….but good.


----------



## TinWhiskers

Louie Louie on repeat since 1969


----------



## AnthonyReed

When was it said I didn't like them? I even said the Reckless Kelly song was nice. Damn it Red.

As for Sufjan, I enjoy them musically but it is the ethereal vocals that grates on me.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ha, I misunderstood "various cruelties." Gotta dumb it down for the ****************************************;-)

Still grateful you showed me AltJ. Great shop music.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love Alt-J, they're great live as well. Glad you enjoy them.

This video bugs me but I like this song:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Oh Red, I noticed you were getting into The National a bit; El Vy (that I posted up there) is the vocalist's (Matt Berninger's) newest side project. This is their cut that is getting the most air play at the moment:


----------



## eebdoow

Old and older country! Roger Miller, Tom T Hall, Hank ect….


----------



## Iguana

Like the Wolf Alice, Tony.

Here's one from the archives….


----------



## TTF

Old-timey banjo music. 
Celtic. 
NPR


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Alright, two of my favorite shop tunes from the past year. If you don't like them, we can't be friends.


----------



## TheFridge

You guys listen to some weird stuff. You wierdos.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Long time fan of Bon Iver, Clayton Sabine is new to me. Thanks for the plays Red.

Throw some music up here Fridge; enlighten us.


----------



## Joel_B

Flamenco guitar, because that is what i (attempt to) play.
Paco Pena would be my favorite.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=paco%20pena%20moruna


----------



## TheFridge

I got nothing. I don't really go out and discover new stuff. Gimme some Sabbath (nothing with Dio) and I'll be happy till I die.

You would think that someone who has played music for the last 18 years would've expanded their horizons but I'm just lazy and I rarely use an MP3 or iPod. I hate cords and stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Flamenco is calming; thanks for the play Joel. Encinitas huh? I spent a lot of time at Beacon's in my youth. Love your town.

Understood Fridge.


----------



## TheFridge

The Mars Volta, Derek Trucks, Ray lamontagne is about as far from the beaten path as I'll go. I'll still rarely listen to music period.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Dang. The wifey and I loves some Modest Mouse. Concert goin will be easier with my new job. Bueno.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Teeth clenched ponderings of convictions in decisions long past.


----------



## Iguana

"I'm a craftsman by trade…"

Red, were you watching me work in the shop today?

"I work all alone in a shop by the house, with the radio for company"

Wish my radio played less Nickelback.

"At the end of the day when I close up the shop, I go in for a drink…"

Booker's, today. Tomorrow, maybe the Knob.

WTH, Red? Spooky song. Like, hair-standing-up-on-the-back-of-the-neck spooky…


----------



## 7Footer

Dang where have I been? Lots to catch up on!

Some good plays there felllers.

Red, you think Dawson is gonna be singin' this song to the ladies in a few years? lawl


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^lol. You goofball. Little red did say he hopes he has arms like mine. heh.

Mark, that Craftsman song is sorta haunting. Think that's why I like it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hahah @ Psy!

It reminds me that some issues help make some delightfully interesting souls to interact with:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Beat the skins and let the loose lips kiss you clean


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## lysdexic

> I got nothing. I don t really go out and discover new stuff. Gimme some Sabbath (nothing with Dio) and I ll be happy till I die.
> 
> You would think that someone who has played music for the last 18 years would ve expanded their horizons but I m just lazy and I rarely use an MP3 or iPod. I hate cords and stuff.
> 
> - TheFridge


Fridge - this thread has been my primary source of new music as I stumble through middle age.

Now have seen Alt-J live twice.

Ditto on the Bon Iver.

Lately Pandora has been leading deeper and deeper into Nightmares on Wax. Diggin it.


----------



## lysdexic

> I love Alt-J, they re great live as well. Glad you enjoy them.
> 
> This video bugs me but I like this song:
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Did MC Escher direct that video?


----------



## AnthonyReed

> Did MC Escher direct that video?
> - lysdexic


Reminiscent of him I agree.


----------



## ste6168

No other country music aficionados on LJ? I haven't heard of much of anything from the past several pages on this thread, and I feel like I know A LOT of music! LOL - Country is far and above my favorite, but I grew up around rap, punk rock, & classic rock. I don't listen to any other genre as much, but here and there I will get an itch to break from my music norm.

For me, its typically (like, 95% of the time) country of some type. More often than not, stuff from the 70s through 90s, pre-Garth era country. In no particular order here: Shenandoah, Blackhawk, Vince Gill, Mark Chesnut, Mr Jones, King George, Whitley, Johnny Lee, John Anderson, Ricky Van Shelton, Restless Heart, Randy, Hank jr, Haggard, DAC, and Waylon. Greatest female artist/voice to ever walk the stage, Alison Krauss. Add some newer guys to the list, Jamey Johnson, Cody Jinks, ****************************** Morgan and the 78s, some of Tim McGraw and Brad Paisleys "older" music, same for Eric Church.

I am sure I am missing a ton, but thats what I listen to the most. I listen to hours of music a day, all day at my desk, in the shop, in the car, etc.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Girl you can trust I'm on the way…


----------



## 7Footer

how do I keep missing all these replies! lol… Red and all his talk about his perfectly sculpted chest, I had to bust out the Psy… Psy is something else….

This white dude with a huge red frizzy fro, Rittz can rap.









"I've got Sade in my tape deck I'm just movin' right along…."


----------



## AnthonyReed

I really dig that track 7. Thanks for the play!


----------



## superstretch

Wow.. this is insane. I haven't visited this thread in 1000 comments, but I'm glad its still going. Quite honestly, my music of choice lately has been along the lines of the Force Awakens soundtrack and some individual songs like:






I've kind of been mellow the past week or so since my dog went down with an FCE. Call this shameless dog-ownership promotion, but its my thread, so…  Here's Bump's story:

https://www.gofundme.com/bumpers

Please share his story, if you don't mind, so that we can continue his therapy and bring him home!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Awww, poor pooch! I am sorry for his troubles Dan.


----------



## xeddog

I rather enjoy the peace and quite of . . . QUIET.

Wayne


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah Wayne, I hear ya. There's nothing like a bit of quiet when your listening to music.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Just printed our David Ramirez tickets for next month. Stoked. Twenty min from my house….can't miss it.

Scotty only kisses me when he's drunk.


----------



## lysdexic

> Scotty only kisses me when he s drunk.
> - BigRedKnothead


...and that is why I had to quit drankin'


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is awesome Red, glad you are going out to a show. I liked that Ramirez song you played long ago directed at me and my wanderings; I've looked at his discography and can't remember which it was though.

You didn't quit, you say that every time you are outed.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Here's your song T.





I've heard he's great live. The venue next to ISU is pretty small. Can't wait.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's the one thanks. 

Super cool I hope you have a blast!

Heh, I already have 4 shows I am going to and the Greek Theater has not even posted their line up for the year:
4/19 - The 1975
5/10 - Magic Man / The Griswolds
7/14 - Halsey/Bad Suns
7/26 - Modest Mouse


----------



## Nezzerscape

Country for me. Its the only time I listen to it for I typically listen to hard rock / metal.

I guess it was ingrained into me from my father. I use to watch him work would for hours and he would listen to country.

Nez


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is fantastic Red. I'd love to hear about the shows you go to. Glad you are more able to go to them now.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I will T. The wifey got a record player for Xmas, so we've been on a vinyl kick. Crazy how you can go to any thrift store and pick up classic records for a buck. We got everything from Superstitious to Seger to my kids fav….Van Halen.

Our youngest: "That's the biggest cd I every saw."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice! True. Current artists are releasing on vinyl again now too.

Haha! @ big cd.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Iguana

Tony, love that Bob Moses.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you dig it Mark!


----------



## AnthonyReed

These guys are strong, no one else is listening to them?


----------



## AnthonyReed

Come on already summer….


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 8iowa

I guess that I'm dating myself, but in the "Workshop in the Woods" I play Frank, Dean. Sammy Jr., Tony, and Steve & edie on Pandora.

Actually the computer seems to do little else.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Dang. You knew I'd love that one T. J. Young too.


----------



## 7Footer

Music thread is blowing up!

Tony I love the Stick Figure and Dirty Heads track…. been listening to the crap out of both of them lately.

Lol @ big cd … Vinyls are fun.


----------



## thirdrail

What else but the greatest jazz pianist of all time: Art Tatum.


----------



## AnthonyReed

That vid creeped me out a little bit 7'.


----------



## chrisstef

Like the stick figure a lot, good play T.

Dude got a waffle cut at the barber shop 7. Id ask for a refund on that mess.


----------



## 7Footer

Waffle cut. ha!

Ces Cru is a bit different Tony, it's not easy to creep you out too i bet… They're another from Strange Music (Tech N9ne's label), that Rittz guy is too…

Koneecheewa bitches!








My foreplay is the crack, but then my d!ck is the glass pipe….. lawl


----------



## AnthonyReed

The lyrics are so fuggin' funny! Nice play.

Ha!! True enough, I am not easily creeped out.


----------



## Texcaster

I haven't been to this thread in a while but music is a constant for me.

Everybody here is getting out for live music, me too! It's been a few months since the last show we went to.










Roots rock n roll! This is about a 30 min. set.


----------



## Texcaster

David Lindley does a very funny Ry Cooder impression.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hiya Bill! Glad to see you are getting out to shows. JD McPherson is some fun stuff; it's impossible not to dig a stand up bass--boom--boom-boom--. Nice plays, thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

... hate it when they do that.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Texcaster

Nice, I thought the Wombats might be Aussie.

I've been revisiting David Lindley and Jackson Browne lately. This is getting high rotation here atm.


----------



## redesigningwood

> In my shop CD player ive got:
> 
> Sublime - 40 oz to freedom
> 
> - chrisstef


ooooh haven't listened to that one in a long time!

Pandora goes back and forth between
Queen
Rise Against
Paramore


----------



## Number19

I've been listening to Queen lately. Not sure what my obsession is lately with them but I can listen to their best hits on repeat.

Also like some Avenged Sevenfold. Those guys can shred the guitar.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## 7Footer

I really dig both of those Major Lazer plays…Now and then I find myself randomly belting out a whee-ahhh-ooooo, kinda sounds like one of those tubes that you turn upside down and they make that funny noise, lol…. 2am is a solid play too.

I dig this cut here… Also had no idea what this Bebe Rexha character looked like. Wow.


----------



## builtinbkyn

Right now a little Creedence and Allman Bros on Pandora


----------



## AnthonyReed

[email protected] tube noise.

G-Easy is playing locally soon. I had wondered about him; I like the tune and dig the vid. Thanks for the play 7.


----------



## chiseler

celtic guitar,acoustic blues
Al Petteway
Lightning Hopkins
John Hammond(my favorite)
Bill Broonzy
Dave Bromberg


----------



## 7Footer

Live from a volcano! I really like that play, nice n chill, dude has a great voice.

Re: G-eazy - lol I had no idea he was white! He's solid though, the more I listen to him the more I like… Although I'm reluctant to like artists like that, he's slightly macklemore-ish…









Now turn around and do the no hand clap….........


----------



## AnthonyReed

No hands! She aint usin' no hands!

Hell yeah, fun stuff.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Iguana




----------



## 7Footer

I'm down with that Rubens play Tony, good stuff.

I can't stop listening to this cut, idk what the last minute of this video is about though, i think it's a different song.










*Half-Thai thickie, all she want to do is Bangkok.*


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like the track 7. As to the last minute on the video I think you are right, they uploaded part of another video with it.


----------



## OldCoach

Classic country-only in Texas!


----------



## AnthonyReed

That's great OldCoach, good on ya'.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Like this OldCoach?


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Thank God for girls….and Weezer.

Manana T…..stoked.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

And here's one for 7 and his fam woes….


----------



## AnthonyReed

Congrats Red, hope you have a great time.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

No lines, cheap tickets, front row seats….there are advantages to preferring music that isn't mainstream. Actually, there were less than a hundred people there and I felt kinda bad. I hope David Ramirez and his band made enough cash to put gas in the van;-)
Either way, the music as outstanding- a very special night for Heather and I. All the ISU students who didn't get off their duffs and come down, really missed out.



















T- They closed the show with your tune "wondering man" ...and turned it into a 10 min jam. Pretty cool.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Glad you had a good time Red! Shame on that town for not getting out and supporting live music.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Ya, that town sells out every sporting event, but they need to appreciate some culture. $10 for that concert was a freaking steal. The opener was outstanding too. Canadian artist named Lucette. Her voice was seriously Norah Jones good live.


----------



## HermitStudio

I have a playlist on my media server that is some 15 days long - it's a mix of all the music I listened to through my life. It's the closest I could come to what I remember of radio from my youth. There's rock and jazz, pop and disco, funk and R&B, folk and country. I just put it on "shuffle repeat" and I am golden.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah Red, cuz, well, sportsball. She sounds great! Nice play thanks.

Sounds great Ted. I like your icon photo, did you take that picture?


----------



## bearkatwood

View on YouTube


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play! Thanks 7'.


----------



## 7Footer

Now baby you ain't never heard me I'm tight, and I'm surgical like with this B!tch Jake you know that sh!t, phuck around and get a closed casket.
That whole CD of his is really good, he's from the older group Living Legends, good stuff. Thanks Mr. T!


----------



## JK0702

Give me a baseball game on the radio any day. I'll take that over any music choice.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Baseball game music, good call.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Funny Brian, thanks.

Red I know you were into these guys, I like their newest offering:


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ohhh. Nice play T.

Post Compact Disc era, I'm not sure how to keep up with artists I like. Can't go to the record store. Everything's digital. Not much point to buy the album as it might be included in my amazonprime music…etc.

Anyway. Stuck on these guys…




View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good band Red, I agree. They put on a good show. Check them out if they play in your neck of the woods.


----------



## AnthonyReed

7 and Stef may dig this, another one from Stick Figure:


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## jmartel

Classical music may not be everyone's cup of tea, but damn this Ukrainian woman is impressive.


----------



## marshallLaw

I'm a Southern Rock and Country kinda guy with a little Blues at the end of a long day


----------



## 7Footer

I love that Smokin' Love song T, I bump it all the time.










Something about Ellie Goulding kinda does it for me


----------



## 7Footer

Oh and one more, this dude comes up a lot on my pandora and iheart, but really I do not like anything he puts out, except for this song, this is solid:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I really dig the Tempah song - Till I'm Gone. They play that Yealwolf song on 91x down here in San Diego and I like it too, I have not looked into the rest of their stuff yet. Thanks for the plays 7!


----------



## bearkatwood

View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm not gonna watch it Brian, you can't make me. Red will though.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^You hate Pearl Jam??? That's just un-American.

In fact I do dig it Brian.


----------



## Nighthawk

As of 24th January 2016, I am releasing my music under the creative commons license. This means you can use in your videos on youtube. All I ask is a return link in the description. So here is the list of tracks I am releasing under Creative Commons License to my fellow creators… Not all tracks are being uploaded as some I do have other copyrights on them and others are colabs with other artists which means I can not release them under Creative Commons Attribution License as I do not owe 100% rights to them even though I wrote the original track. You don't have to use these tracks just for video productions etc, you can download purely for listening pleasure and can copy to as many devices as you wish. Be forwarned I have unquie style of music and sound that sometimes can be a bit out there (while other tracks are more classical ie; rock and dance) some you may like yet others you may not as I try to cover a very broad spectrum of genres, styles and mixes.

http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/music/songs.php

*All I ask is a link to the page in you video description. Something along the lines of;*

"(song title)" by Nighthawk Music is released under a Creative Commons Attribution License (https://creativecommons.org/licenses/by/4.0/ )
Artist: Nighthawk 
http://www.wackywoodworks.co.nz/music/songs.php


----------



## AnthonyReed

No one said anything about hate Red, stop being inflammatory.

Rabble-rouser.


----------



## 7Footer

I was never huge on PJ either Tony.. Lol @ Red being inflammatory.










Some love-makin' hip hop…. The girl in this vid, yowzers.


----------



## chrisstef

Stick figure is a smooth groover. Love the keys.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig the Skrillex contribution in the ASAP track, I agree on the girl. Thanks for the plays!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks Stef! Helped to mix it up some on the dragging ass Friday.


----------



## darinS

How about a little 80's hair band?


----------



## darinS




----------



## AnthonyReed

Rock on! Don't split that spandex.


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## Iguana

Played a gig on Friday, one of the songs:


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig the track and Hermitude is new to me, score bud thanks!

Young is perennial.

Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Funny Mark, that's the only Neil Young song I know on guitar.


----------



## 7Footer

Thanks T, yeah I just came across Hermitude a few weeks ago.

You're welcome. This is hypnotizing, also best viewed in 4k.









And Tony, in case you are interested, here is a 'freestyle' twerkout she did to that Major Lazer song you posted a few weeks ago.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Good times.

I like the track too. Thanks 7!


----------



## 7Footer

Lexy Panterra's talents killed the thread! "I've been around the world but don't speak the language… But-cha booty don't need explainin' "


----------



## 7Footer

We about to go way back.


----------



## DrDirt

THIS IS THE BEST SONG EVER MADE IN THE WORLD… or at least that is its title


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lexy was a fine addition to the thread, no harm. Andy Samberg is a funny bastard.

He should have called, I could have picked it up for him and mailed it:


----------



## bearkatwood

I have to admit I am a leftover grunge junky from the Northwest. 
How bout some Audioslave? 




View on YouTube

My Daughter turned me on to these guys and now I can't get this song out of my head.
I like the line where he says "out of student loans and tree-house homes, we all would take the latter" 
So true. 




View on YouTube


----------



## bonesbr549

I'm an old country boy. Sourthern rock -n- country


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah Twenty-one Pilots are solid; I have been touting them on the thread for a little while but no one here seems to be into them currently. Nice grunge selection. Thanks for the plays Brian.


----------



## 7Footer

I dig me some Audioslave, that entire CD is great. I will do my due diligence though T-Dawg and check out some other T1P stuff, I like that song but its on the radio constantly and gets played out big time.

Homeslice definitely should have called you about the wallet Tony. I didnt know you were in Torrance. My buddy use to live there, I came down because I was a groomsman in his wedding, the actual wedding was in Santa Monica though, but it was fun down there.

I can't wait for this, we're going to see Ziggy and Steel Pulse in August.. The Portland Zoo does outdoor concerts in the summer. Bombaclat!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love that Ziggy song. You are going to have a blast at that show.

Santa Monica is very cool.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 one to Brians plays. That's my fav audioslave song.

Love me some Ziggy too.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## builtinbkyn

Maybe the greatest assemblage of rock musicians to thrash a stage live in concert. Had it crankin' this morning. Man I wish I was there.


----------



## 7Footer

Love that Dirty Heads track! I looked that up the other day and was stoked to see they have a new album coming out!

Heard this guy perform this on Jimmy Fallon a couple nights ago, he killed it!


----------



## 7Footer

Lol @ this dudes Subaru. Gangsta! ... Solid track though.


----------



## Iguana

For some strange reason I like that play, 7.


----------



## bearkatwood

Love me some Gealic Storm.




View on YouTube


----------



## SASmith

This is a band that is local to me. A little different for sure. They classify themselves as "trashcan americana".

For the mario lovers:






And a love song:


----------



## 7Footer

Glad you like it Mark!


----------



## TinWhiskers

Louie Louie still on repeat since 1968


----------



## AnthonyReed

Quite an ensemble Bill.

I dig Paak, and that Envision track is smooth 7! Zuh is a regular play in my Pandora, I'm a fan.

Fun stuff Scott.

Thanks for all the plays guys!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## GR8HUNTER

70s classic rock maybe some country hank jr. or david allen coe or maybe some johnny


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## simmo

The carpenters?
Chris


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## GR8HUNTER

ALWAYS A CLASSIC


----------



## GR8HUNTER

AND I USHALLY DO NOT LIKE REMAKES BUT …..............










WOW


----------



## 7Footer

I have no problem watching and listening to that lady dancing with the weird snake…. The MIA play is a classic, I dig that song.

Idk what it is, but I'm still not sold on TWP, but still trying!

This one came through on Pandora a couple weeks ago, I really dig it.


----------



## lysdexic

T- that was a bizarre vid, even for Glass Animals.

The are some remarkably cool and talented people walking this earth. Shaky is certainly one.

You posted the Stressed Out video about a year ago and I shared with the fam. My son has become a huge TWP fan. Wife tried to buy him concert tickets for his birthday but they sold out too fast. Good for TWP but I agree with 7 - there pretty good but not great.

Thanks for the plays


----------



## AnthonyReed

I apologize boys. I didn't mean to come off like I was trying to sell you on Twenty One Pilots; I just post what I am listening to at the time.

I dig the San Holo track 7. Thanks.

Coming out July 15th, woot!!





"I feeling that lowride Sunday, that's all I need…. I'm talking about right here, right now, that's all I need…"


----------



## 7Footer

Oh man i need to get that CD, I forgot, saw it was coming out a week or two before it was released.. Love me some DH, thanks for the play, sick track!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice.


----------



## lysdexic

Apology not applicable. They are a big hit in my household. I even went as far to memorize the hand shake with my daughter.

I like the Dirty Heads. I'll be checking them out.

Peace


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Dig the plays T. Love me some Shaky, and didn't know that's how he got the name.

That friggin paper planes tune will get stuck in duh head.

Love this Postal Service cover.





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Fun cover. I like Iron & Wine when the mood strikes. Thanks for the play Red.

Earlier this year I was invited to a Grimes show and Tei Shi opened for her. Trance music is new to me but I was not put off and the dancing I witnessed was phenomenal. This is a mild track:


----------



## 7Footer

Spot on Tony. Watching people dance to edm music is a show in itself. I'd love to go to paradiso or EDC and just cruise around, I wouldn't be able to hang with all the youngins' though, they party heard. 
hahahaha @ "but i was not put off".

I love to run to trance and electronic music…








The Skrillex Bangarang Album will make you run Usain Bolt style.


----------



## AnthonyReed

RE: "I was not put off", I went into it with a crap attitude expecting to not like it. The chick that took me goes dancing all the time and she is totally into the music. I was talking sh!t the whole time she was driving us to the show: "Sh!t we forgot pacifiers! Can we get them there or do we need to stop on the way and buy some? Oh wait, you probably have some in the glove box huh?", "I hope you brought enough Molly to share", "You better not get hands-y once you start coming on, 'cause you know I am not that kind of guy!" … just complete smack the entire ride. I was very surprised that I liked the music. It was pretty cool actually, the part of it being felt physically was pretty unexpected.

As to the dancing I totally agree, women moving to music is sublime.

I like the Diplo track. I'll have to try out your Skrillex tip.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Lol @ pacifiers

White Buffalo aint into that kinda stuff.





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

He even looks like a white buffalo.

Bad Suns opening for Halsey tomorrow -


----------



## AnthonyReed

New stuff.

Palms.
Good song. I dig the bridge; it's nice and smooth:


----------



## lysdexic

I had to look it up…..

In music, especially western popular music, a bridge is a contrasting section that prepares for the return of the original material section. The bridge may be the third eight-bar phrase in a thirty-two-bar form (the B in AABA), or may be used more loosely in verse-chorus form, or, in a compound AABA form, used as a contrast to a full AABA section.

The term comes from a German word for bridge, Steg, used by the Meistersingers of the 15th to the 18th century to describe a transitional section in medieval bar form.[2] The German term became widely known in 1920s Germany through musicologist Alfred Lorenz3 and his exhaustive studies of Richard Wagner's adaptations of bar form in his popular 19th-century neo-medieval operas. The term entered the English lexicon in the 1930s-translated as bridge-via composers fleeing Nazi Germany who, working in Hollywood and on Broadway, used the term to describe similar transitional sections in the American popular music they were writing.


----------



## TheFridge

I like verse-bridge-chorus transitions myself….


----------



## AnthonyReed

....that's not all you like.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Plunder and pillage. Summer chub'd, life is good.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## devann

For me it varies from playlist to playlist. Some of the tunes today's playlist were;

*Stephen Bruton*, Every once in a while. 




*Delbert McClinton*, Bright side of the road. 




*Courtney Patton*, Light Fades. 




*The Allman Bros*., Ain't wastein' time no more. 




*J.J. Cale*, Let me do it to you. 




*Little Feat*, Roll um easy. 




*Dr John*, Right place wrong time. 




*Robert Earl Keen*, For love. 




*Paul Thorn*, Doctor my eyes. 




*Teye*, Dos Amigos. 




*Toni Price*, Talk Memphis. 




*The Ozark Mountain Daredevils*, If you want to get to heaven. 




*Lynyrd Skynyrd*, The Ballrad of Curtis Loew. 




*Stoney LaRue*, Look at me fly. 




*Kelly Willis*, Find another fool.

*John Hiatt*, We're alright now. 




*Lester Flatt & Earl Scruggs*, Foggy mountain breakdown. 




*Sturgill Simpson*, Life ain't fair and the world id mean. 




*Stephen Stills*, Treetop flyer. 




*Turnpike Troubadours*, 7&7, 




*Waylon Jennings*, Are you sure Hank did it this Way. 




*Roger Creager*, The Everclear song. 




*Jason Eady*, AM Country Heaven. 




*Hayes Carl*, Kmag Yoyo. 




*The Gourds*, Tex-Mex Mile. 




*Guy Clark*, Black Diamond Strings. 




*Dwight Yoakam*, Suspicious Minds. 




*Cory Morrow*, Outside the lines. 




*James McMurtry*, Choctaw Bingo. 




*Jim Croce*, Rapid Roy. 




........


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## lysdexic

I'm jealous


----------



## AnthonyReed

They are magnificent! Best show I have been to in three years.


----------



## 7Footer

Tony is that Hangovers with you song from the new DH album? I don't think I've heard that…. Love that Stand Tall song. II'm a little bit intrigued by the Palms plays.

I've heard Modest Mouse is really good in concert, never been a big fan of them but do enjoy some of there stuff, and have respect for any band that kills it in live shows!

Holy cow Darrell, quite the list!

Keep it on the level


----------



## AnthonyReed

No 7, I think it is only on Big B's album Fool's Gold. I don't know him other than from the Dirty Heads collaboration.

I like your plays, thanks.

New one from Phantogram:


----------



## AnthonyReed

The RHCP are a perennial for me; from Venice, Flea's bass, their drummer being Will Ferrell….

Newest single:


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

A favorite from Watermelon Slim:


----------



## 7Footer

LOL, Will Ferrell is their drummer ? ? ? That is awesome. I fuggin love RHCP too. Great play, thanks!

Turtle you sneaky solider, did you know today is National Watermelon Day? ;-)

Heard this guy yesterday browsing through Reddit's Listen to this forum. Me likey.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dig Rascal.Thanks.

If I wasn't on my phone I'd put up a picture of Chad Smith so you could see the resemblance.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

National Watermelon Day !?

Slim was found in a watermelon patch as a baby, but he was tooo ripe so they didn't pick him up and take him home till the following day


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

some eeasy listening shop music: Another Brick in the wall, another variation.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Side by side, I think this was from the tonight show:


----------



## bigblockyeti

Didn't know RHCP had anything new lately, hard to believe those guys are 53 now, that's a good listen. Scar Tissue is still their best single.


----------



## 7Footer

Man I can't believe that Tony. Spot on.

Whats up with this embed code not working… gonna have to try another site to get the code converted I guess.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like that track 7, thanks.

Yeah this frickin' site, hate that it continues to make it impossible to embed. <sigh> Mos probably has a work around, if you figure it out please let me know.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Maybe we are back in business with the embedding…


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Edwardnorton

Simple answer for me would be .. nothing at all. Bet you've never met someone like myself as I do not nor have ever, in my life, listened to music.


----------



## 7Footer

You're missing out Edward. Music is good for the soul!

Thanks for the plays Tony, not really my style, but I enjoyed both of those on this Monday morning!

Man, finally embedding works again!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Style is relative and ever-changing. You, personally, have proven that to me in this very thread. Many tracks you play are sounds I would never have considered in the past and now know better as anything can/may prove appealing to me. Thanks for that bro.

The Elliot Moss song reminded me of Glass Animals.

I like the Peking Duk track.


----------



## 7Footer

Awww, thanks brother, I'm blushing! And likewise, you've introduced me to some stuff I wouldn't have considered otherwise!

Right you are about style is relative. One thing I love the most about music is how universal it is, doesn't matter what language/genre/instrument, good music is good music!

Yeah that Peking duk track is one of my faves lately, but that specific remix is the best, i like it much more than the original!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Have you heard Poner's slowed version of this song yet? Oh man… it did not do the song any favors. I like this version.

Are you seeing the note on the bottom of all the video embeds that reads "The youTube Flash API was officially deprecated on January 27th, 2015."? "Officially deprecated" is even hyper linked to direct to the IFrame player API page.


----------



## 7Footer

I have heard that slowed version, agreed, it's pretty weak.

Yes I am seeing that, it's weird. It doesn't show up in the embed code. Strange.

Do you like this song? It's one of those that gets stuck in my head, but I can't really decide if I like it or not!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yes I like it, a lot actually. It sticks with me too. 
I actually turn it up if I am driving alone, but if I have company I leave the volume untouched and pretend I am not ghay. Since I am in the confessional, I even enjoy Halsey now after seeing her in concert.

I am not as judgmental of music anymore; it's genre is inconsequential. I listen for work that strives to be artful; that which contains effort and a soul, while paying little attention to the costume they are wearing.


----------



## 7Footer

hahahah. I feel ya, I often get the same feelings with music, is it a bit ghay that I like this song? Ellie Goulding is that for me! LAWL

+1, you eloquent bastage.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heh!


----------



## Edwardnorton

> You re missing out Edward. Music is good for the soul!
> - 7Footer


I doubt it 7Footer. My soul has been fine without it. Never had the desire to listen to it. It's the same for TV or video's, I don't watch them either, in fact I remember being kicked out of school in the 5th grade for not serving a detention which I received for leaving the classroom because I didn't want to watch a video the teacher was about to play in class.

I also do not, nor have ever had a cell phone. I'll bet I am one of a kind. At least here in America anyway. :~)


----------



## AnthonyReed

Sounds fun Edward. Rock on.

Here's to the holiday weekend:


----------



## 7Footer

OK USA!









Heck yeah Tony. Thanks for the play. The Big Pink (the band) is new to me.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Now that is some fun ish!! Video and track are both smoking. Thanks 7!


----------



## 7Footer

☻☻☻


----------



## AnthonyReed

^I played that for you here a while back. (I tried to go back to look for it so I could cuss at you but the thread kept crashing on me.)

Good play I dig um.


----------



## 7Footer

Ha! Well you can still cuss me out. I'll blame it on the hippy lettuce.


----------



## AnthonyReed

HAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## darinS




----------



## AnthonyReed

Always love that tune Darin. Nice play!


----------



## theoldfart

Darin, look for tune called Pick Up Sticks, Morello shines in that one. Also Blue Rondo a la Turk.


----------



## Aidan1211

Electronic Music with a rapid beat. For some reason it just keeps my blood pumping even when I'm tired.


----------



## AnthonyReed

EDM.

Recent from Sylvan Esso:






If you dig it or want to crawl down the rabbit hole there is an NPR Tiny Desk Concert (17 minutes) here.


----------



## 7Footer

Sylvan is new to me. I like it. Man she has a great voice! Thanks for the play!

Have I ever mentioned how much I dig Tech N9Ne ;-) It's not new, but I can't get enough of this one.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Vanilla Ice changed his name to Ryan Bradley?


----------



## 7Footer

LOL! Yes.

This is another one of those "why do i like this song?" songs!! Definitely not something I'd usually listen to, but it came through on my pandora, I dig it.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like it.


----------



## 7Footer




----------



## AnthonyReed

Yep, I dig it too.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

M C Cullah:


----------



## pontic

Motown all the way I'm a Bass player too James Jamerson is my inspiration.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

JJ Grey & Mofro.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Diggin that last one T.

Some for the female musicians in my life:











Shoot, even the code generator isn't working for me.


----------



## DirtyMike

There are about 50 links to some of the most soulless music i have ever heard. You kids need to put in on marshall tucker band radio, the wall, or blues, or classical, anything good.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Here's looking at ya..


----------



## chrisstef

> There are about 50 links to some of the most soulless music i have ever heard. You kids need to put in on marshall tucker band radio, the wall, or blues, or classical, anything good.
> 
> - DirtyMike


Get off my lawn.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Kook.


----------



## Gentile

LOUD!


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here's to empty souls…


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I want me some polk. ,,,salad


----------



## AnthonyReed

Smooth. Nice play Turtle, thanks.


----------



## Iguana

Keef!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Knofler Knever seems to get Old.


----------



## knockknock

Take Five - The Dave Brubeck Quartet


----------



## AnthonyReed

Knopfler is a groove for sure Turtle.

Darin just played that one Knock, very smooth.

Thanks for the plays guys.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

My fav Knopfler tune…




View on YouTube

Can't stop Listening to this dude. Caution, sad cancer song:





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice plays Red, thanks.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Red these Judah posts are mostly for your benefit, this band is right up your alley. Dig um big guy.


----------



## 7Footer

LOL @ Get Off My Lawn guy…... Good lord.

I enjoyed those Glass Animal plays Tony. Thanks!

Friday, yes please. .


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I would of liked to been the base player on this one; Sly and the family Stone 1972


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play 7!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Nice 7, that was my jam back in College.

Although, Tony's version goes, "You don't have…to count my rubbers…..cause your girlfriend will…..after you leave."

lawlz.


----------



## AnthonyReed

.... just an acquaintance
...not even a girlfriend
...so fuggin' random


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Yup, I dig Judah and the Lion for shizzle.

I'm still stuck on an Americana kick with Isbell in the lead.

I wasn't sure what the heck 24 frames was about…..til I remembered 24 frames makes up one second of film. So, everything can change in a second….dig it. 




View on YouTube

Dig this one too. 




View on YouTube


----------



## theoldfart

Red, Isbell was on Prairie Home Companion this weekend and played 24 frames. Outstanding singer/songwriter.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Nice ! plays Red. Reflecting back on those 34,500 frames yesterday makes me extra humble and thankful


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I heat that Turtle.

Kev, ya….I can't stop listening to Isbell. They have his entire House of Blues Concert on Youtube. Awesome:





I've watched it (on tv with roku box) several times. Crack an IPA and enjoy.

His stuff with DriveBy Truckers is alright. Stuff with the 400 unit is even better….then Solo greatness (still with the 400 unit as the band)

Americana nuts say Declaration Day is the best song in the past decade. The song grows on ya. I dig good storytellers. Basically about some modern day Hatfield and McCoy's:





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

You sentimental sap Red.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

True story; I won a talent contest playing the spoons.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Turtle you're not the first to lay down that track on this thread but it's magnificent enough for a revisit, thanks for the play.

Powerful stuff winning with spoons! Hope you received a trophy.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Love that rendition Turtle. Another true story: My nickname in my basketball days was "Thunder Dan." The announcer in high school started it. I think it was because I often yelled toward the sky and flexed after I dunked (lol). My senior year, our warm up song was….thunderstruck.

T- ya, I'm a nostalgic sap. Soon we're gonna make a trip back to my old college. The wifey is bracing herself for my sappy trips down memory lane. Might even sing this one to her…





View on YouTube

"I remember being loved, I remember being liked. I remember falling hard in love and what it felt like…."


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice Red.

I've played a tract of two of this before. This band is Matt Berninger's (of The National) side project *El Vy*; good stuff.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Dig it T. Wish you were an XM jocky or something, so I could play your shizzle in my shop.

Maybe I shoulda been born in the south.





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

You have the impression that south would have been the proper crucible for that tender heart of yours?

New one from Milky Chance:


----------



## AnthonyReed

NSFW


----------



## AnthonyReed

My apologies if I've posted this one before


----------



## Texcaster

Good Light In Broom - Neil Murray






Neil Murray is a stalwart of Aussie music and someone I always come back to.

"Neil James Murray is an Australian musician, singer-songwriter-guitarist and writer. He was a founding member of the Warumpi Band which were the first major rock group with mostly indigenous members and were an influential Aboriginal rock band."

Some of The Warumpi's music

Warumpi Band - My Island Home 1988






Warumpi Band Blackfella whitefella


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Freedom, Get Low, Rock with me, and Miles and Miles are some of my favorites.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Tex, This would have to be my favorite Aussie doing a cover of "Happy", John Butler


----------



## Genuino

The one group that gets me in the "concentration on what I'm doing mood" is Pink Floyd, Rush and Yes, but most of the times Dream Theater, Jordan Rudess and anything progrerssive. At times Jean Luc Ponty, Al di Meola and John McLaughlin. When cleaning shop Metallica, Rammstein and everything along those lines.
Afterwards, while cooking (Chef by profession also) Pavarotti, Carrera, Domingo, Krauss, sorry Rap and Country, nothing against you.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Some "Old Habits".


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

A little Brooklyn Rythm & Blues;


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the plays guys!

Turtle, I particularly enjoyed Jeff Pianki's Old Habits. Thanks for heads-up.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 Turtle.

Dig this one…




View on YouTube


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Thats a Good one Red.! I flipped thru there other songs and they have some great material. Most of there songs come from the original base player who is no longerwith them and is writing songs full time now.


----------



## redlee




----------



## AnthonyReed

That one plays on my Pandora, nice selection Red.


----------



## WillliamMSP

View on YouTube


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

A blast from my past, 1972 or abouts.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here you go Red - Hamilton Leithauser + Rostam






Cage The Elephant is solid; I dig them a bunch.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Very cool play Bill, loved it. Thanks.


----------



## darinS

Might have played this one before, if so, sorry.




View on YouTube


----------



## darinS

or maybe….




View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice plays Darin.


----------



## darinS

Thanks Tony. Every now and again I like to go WAY back into some music and in my opinion, Louis is always good.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bill, that video was sweet.

Liked em all T and Darin.

This dude has been nudging Isbell out of my shop airwaves.





View on YouTube

My world view:




View on YouTube


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Who knew Mayfield would be such a thread killer;-0


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

. Matthew didnt kill it, I just got lost looking thru his music and didnt get back ! He has a great voice and always soothing to listen to.

Here is some Martin Sexton ive been listening to today:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Probably a bit too Emo for most but I dig the XX. Here's a new one from them.


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube




View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Lewis Del Mar. I posted their tune "Loud" a while back, delving deeper into their work I'm becoming more fond of them…





View on YouTube





View on YouTube


----------



## JRsgarage

next three on my playlist but my taste for music is fairly eclectic…rap to country and everything in between

Warren Zevon, 




Grand Funk Railroad, 




Noram Greenbaum,


----------



## AnthonyReed

Few perennials there JR, thanks for the plays.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good stuff T.

The best description of marriage I've heard. 




View on YouTube


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

I enjoyed them all Guys ! I am all over the place music wise. JR took me back with his plays.

This play is attached to my heart now as a young friend of mine from church wanted it played at his memorial this past Sunday. He was 32 years old a father of two and retired from the Army Special forces Green Beret due to his cancer. The diagnosis was stage 4 cancer in the lung, pancreas and on the brain with an expectancy of 6 months to live and he outlived that by 2 1/2 yrs. Two sundays ago he was smiling as always and you wouldnt have known by looking or talking that he was sick, in the last 3yrs the Army sent him to the best doctors and treatments. He lost a little weight but never lost his hair. He had started a beard about 4 months ago and I had quit calling him by his given name, Andrew and nicknamed him Jerimiah Johnson. Always a big smile when he heard it.! This song is by Shane and Shane.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^Powerful stuff Turtle. Shane & Shane get play time in my shop. One of them played at my college back in the day….when they were Shane & Caleb.

A song along those lines…..





View on YouTube


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Thanks for playing that Red, made my day.!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Good to hear Turtle. As CS Lewis said: "Friendship is born at that moment when one person says to another: 'What! You too? I thought I was the only one.'"

I'm partial to that Bebo album because it has our wedding song on it. And, this song….about healing and pressing forward:





View on YouTube


----------



## BigRedKnothead

On another note, goofy social media has lead me to befriend a man who grew up with my late father. I enjoy the guy's post's….because he's a rock'n'roll encyclopedia:

"Well it's been a longtime and I thought I would try this again. Had enough politics to last a lifetime. So let's have a little fun. When I think of fun I think of Rock and Roll and what could be more fun than a Rock and Roll Circus…. December 1968 it just wasn't enough to simply release a record anymore the new species known as "Rockers" were evolving at an incredible rate. Faster than society could actually absorb or handle and the renaissance would burn out completely in three years leaving in its ashes the industry called "Rock". Since nobody could accurately assess at the time what was happening it was fortunate for them and for us that a few magical moments were captured on film. And so it was with the Rolling Stones rock and roll circus. It has finally been released on DVD in all it's 16mm glory. The film has never been broadcast and it disappeared for almost 18 years and would not be seen by the public for 28 years.
The Stones had just released Beggars Banquet, a remarkable come back from a 1967 filled with drug busts, musical satanic requests some having majesty some not and separating from Andrew Loog Oldham their manager, producer, publicist, the man who was their visionary and believer. They had not played live in a year and a half which was an eternity in the lightening speed in which the 60's moved and their yin yang brothers The Beatles had just screwed up for the first time in their careers with their film Magical Mystery Tour. So perhaps the Stones felt they could finally get the best of the friendly rivalry.
They would hold a circus but not the big successful type it would be a smaller more seedy kind, the kind on its last legs. Geriatric trapeze artists, toothless tigers a bit kitsch a bit surreal but underneath the chipped paint and worn out clown costumes there was the soulfulness of survivors, lifers who've got no place else to go.
They wanted The Isley brothers, Traffic, Johnny Cash, Dr. John, Graham Parson new band The Flying Burrito Brothers and Bridgette Bardot to be the ring master. They ended up with The Who, Taj Mahal, Maryanne Faithful and the first put together super group called Dirty Mac made up of Eric Clapton, John Lennon, Mitch Mitchell and Keith Richards. The name Dirty Mac being a take off on Peter Greene's new band Fleetwood Mac.
Either the Stones drummer Charlie Watts or Bass player Bill Wyman suggested that they should also book a new band. They narrowed it down to two and Jethro Tull got the gig. The other band would do alright despite the rejection the following year they would change their name to Led Zeppelin. It was perhaps the last party, the end of the innocence, it was the last Rolling Stones show with Brian Jones." - Mark Conn





View on YouTube


----------



## Beefreith

For finishing work and planning, I like to put on something in the background that doesn't distract me too much, one of them is instrumental music from movies. Spend a lot of time on Pandora, listening to the Hans Zimmer station.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana

> Probably a bit too Emo for most but I dig the XX. Here s a new one from them.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


I am pretty disappointed by the new album.


----------



## GlenD

Bluegrass banjo picker here!

Constantly reminds me to go WITH the grain.
Dunno why, just does


----------



## umwtnt

Classic rock for me, especially Pink Floyd. Currently listening to Van Morrison and Bob Segar. I'm fortunate enough to have installed a surround sound system in my shop. I piped the music up to the house and used electrical switches to turn on the speakers so the missus can listen when she likes.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent BRK, Jagger looks about 19 in that clip.

Thanks for the plays guys.

Bulldog, I've come around on most of their new songs but it took a few listens for me to get there. It pales a bit to their other offerings I agree.

Mike Ness (Social D) produced this and I think you can hear his influence in it:


----------



## AnthonyReed

Winter is persistent but music season is emerging.





View on YouTube

Heavy rotation here in southern California:





View on YouTube





View on YouTube





View on YouTube


----------



## BigRedKnothead

T's a music encyclopedia too.

So, last year we're making an awkward pit stop at the little town and college I attended. We're there, so we may as well check out the church where I was an intern. Anyway, I couldn't believe how may people STAYED. They went to college there, got married….and never left! Couldn't help myself, I asked one, "Are you living the life you chose…..or the life that chose you?"





View on YouTube


----------



## Sunburned

I actually find that I like classic movie soundtracks. Star wars, Lord of the Rings, Superman, Rocky, etc. It is familiar enough that I can hum along but not so distracting that I loose focus.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks BRK.





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube





View on YouTube


----------



## JRsgarage

good stuff!

playing now…



View on YouTube


----------



## lieinbelieve

Heavy Metal/Hard Rock current favs are Pierce the Veil, Mustasch, Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## BigRedKnothead

uh huh..




View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

That Laswell song always reminds me of Crash Test Dummies for some reason; vocal tone I guess. Good play Red, thank you.





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Some more Electronica if you're into it…

I went to the Trentemøller (posted above: _Miss You & Gravity) show Tuesday night; Tom and His Computer opened for them:





View on YouTube


----------



## lysdexic

Used to e a huge CTD fan. Everyone else that I know didn't care for them. Never compared that Laswell song, which I like, to the Dummies but you are spot on. Substitute the "oh,oh,oh" with "mmm, mmm, mmm"


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube


----------



## Bertha




----------



## AnthonyReed

Nice play. Thank you Al, you math-metal loving prepper.





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

K-Flay puts on an excellent show.





View on YouTube





View on YouTube





View on YouTube


----------



## lysdexic

Enjoyed the K-Flay. Thanks


----------



## AnthonyReed

A Local Natives morning, if you dig them..





View on YouTube





View on YouTube


----------



## builtinbkyn

Been workin' on my swap project to Rockin' 1000 today  If you haven't seen or heard these videos before, they're great. Must sound amazing live and the energy must be even more amazing.

Rockin'1000


----------



## AnthonyReed

I've seen some of their videos and agree they would be fun to see live.


----------



## harelfiliba

Dream Theater for sure


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Never could get into Dream Theater.

One of the best videos of all time. As Reznor says, It's Johnny's song now…





View on YouTube


----------



## wormil

One of my all time favorite songs.


----------



## MACK310

hiphop, or rock


----------



## AnthonyReed

I like Johnny's cover for sure.





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube


----------



## r33tc0w

Lecrae, Andy Mineo, Flame, Trip Lee
Crowder, Needtobreathe, Jesus Culture, Bethel Music, Hillsong 
Anders Osborne, Glen Hansard, Herbie Hancock, João Gilberto and Stan Getz, imagine dragons, Mumford and sons


----------



## BigRedKnothead

^ I like a lot of those. My son's fav song:




View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Short cut.


----------



## richardchaos

Not music very often I listen to COAST to COAST am! Give it a try


----------



## Mike_in_STL

I live in a Pandora bubble. Broadcast radio sucks hard in St. Louis.

I've got channels on Pandora with everything from classical and movie scores, old real country, 90's country and pop, classic rock to hard death metal.

If it's got a beat, or sounds good, it'll cross my speakers. Very little to no modern hip hop or rap though. Some of the old stuff from the 80s & 90s, sure. And sometimes, a podcast or talk radio.


----------



## r33tc0w




----------



## nkawtg

Classical - Wagner, others
Old rock like Alan Parsons, Moody Blues, Tears for Fears, Toto, Mike & the Mechanics


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Summer is showing hints of her beautiful face. Fortunate are those of us that breathe her in and turn a stride on this rock. I'm so very grateful for days we are allotted.

Still digging this chick; her show let an impression on me.





View on YouTube


----------



## 7Footer

I've been missing some good stuff! Tony, Aer is new to me, have to look him up more. Also, The Palms, the lead singer is the former vocalist from the Deftones?!? How crazy is that, what a change.

Check this out, that Alt-J track you played, I came across this the other day, I was looking at employment with the company who produced this video, I think the video came out about a week ago. Filmed in Mafe-ville. Copenhagen. Good song. 





Been on a little Aesop kick latey:





I know Tony's heard this, but lately, every time I've been feeling down, this song has cheered me up, even though I'm more of a dog guy, LOL. I cannot get enough of it… Plus I like to change all the lyrics to Phoebe…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I don't think Aer went very far but I have not went down that road yet.

Yeah it's Chino as I understand it. I'm pretty sure some of his other side projects are still metal, but none the less Palms is a diversion indeed.

That is a great video, I had not seen it yet, Thanks 7'!

Kirby is such a fun cut/vid!


----------



## theoldfart

Tonight's entertainment









Well make believe that the world has gone sideways ! Shouldn't be hard.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Hope it was a great show Kev. Looks like nice seats!


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Andybb

My brain needs more stimulation than music provides which is strange since I play in a band. Must be my ADHD but I listen to history/educational podcasts. (Which really doesn't answer your question….sorry) But a 27 hour history of the French Revolution gives me 2 things to look forward to when I'm doing a project. The project and the podcast.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Bertha

Hey, you guys are tech savvy enough to insert YouTubes, so can someone give me then name of a no-brainer video editing program. All it needs to do is splice common format digital videos. Some silly menu effects would be a bonus. It has to be of childlike skill requirements. Thanks a lot. I'll post some music shortly if someone can give me a quick refresher on how to embed youtubes so the image pops up here.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I can't help on the video editing recommendation Al, the state of the shop thread here may bear more fruit in that line.

Tedium… Embedding youtube video: www.vtubetools.com. Copy url of video and paste it in the box, hit the "get code" button, a new tab will generate your embed code, copy and paste the code here and you're set.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Tony!


----------



## JackDuren

Pretty much everything. Recently "In this moment" and Mudvayne..Looking for my George Jones cd's…


----------



## Texcaster

> - AnthonyReed


Thanks Tony, cello as a bass is a good option, picking and bowing (Orca territory)


----------



## Texcaster

An oldie, PJ Harvey covers Wang Dang Doodle. One woman a guitar and an amp.


----------



## Texcaster

> Never could get into Dream Theater.
> 
> One of the best videos of all time. As Reznor says, It s Johnny s song now…
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Too Right!!


----------



## Texcaster

> Never could get into Dream Theater.
> 
> One of the best videos of all time. As Reznor says, It s Johnny s song now…
> 
> View on YouTube
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I would have loved to hear Johnny Cash cover Nick Cave's Ship Song.

Camille O'Sullivan: The Ship Song


----------



## Bluenote38

Rock n' Roll of course - great to lay a finish to


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I dig that song Tex. Never heard of Camille…she's interesting.

The artists i've been stuck on are coming out with new shizzle. I dig it all.

Isbell: 




View on YouTube

Ramirez: 




View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

I love PJ Harvey. Thanks Bill.

I liked the Ramirez track, thank you Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

I came to this point in my life where nearly everyone I know had been sexually abused in some form or another….





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

That is a fuggin bizarre point to which you have arrived Red. Isbell is a bit twangy but he's growing on me. Thank you for the play.


----------



## AnthonyReed

New to me band, TOPS.

Nice vibe.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Ya T. I was kinda paraphrasing Isbell. He's made a comment or two like that when asked about his songs Yvette and Daisy Mae. Somehow I was spared, but I'm learning that sort of abuse was rampant in my extended family.

Funny you say twangy. It's certainly got hints of southern rock and country….but it's so much better.

He was recently asked why he turned down an invite to play at the CMT Music Awards:
"I don't like that kind of music at all. Sometimes I'll hear a song that I really like that's in that world. I like that song "Girl Crush." Some of Miranda Lambert's songs are really well-written. Stapleton's great. But most of that stuff is just real bad music to me. It also seems like a huge mess. I like Nashville when it's just regular old Nashville and there's not a whole lot going on."

Amen!

http://www.rollingstone.com/country/features/jason-isbell-on-trump-modern-country-and-alienating-fans-w494566

So the title of his new album is really tongue-in-cheek, "Nashville Sound." The first single is masterfully written:





View on YouTube


----------



## Mike_in_STL

Recently started playing a Bluegrass station through Pandora. Very satisfying to the soul.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the play Red.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Back pain under control….






The harsh theological reality that sin is sin….it's all equal. So, perhaps it's a haunting reality that I'm no better than a serial killer…. let this one bake your noodle.


----------



## Texcaster

> Back pain under control….
> 
> The harsh theological reality that sin is sin….it s all equal. So, perhaps it s a haunting reality that I m no better than a serial killer…. let this one bake your noodle.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Jebus Red, get a grip. Almost anyone that hasn't killed 33 people over a six year period of time is better than Gacy. Practically one killing every two months. I would think Gacy forfeits everything and every consideration imaginable.

On a differant note, Harvey and Irma.

Zachary Richard - Laisse le vent souffler. Let The Storm Wind Blow, this man didn't want to evacuate.






Zachary Richard is a giant of French music in N. America. He has had a long career. He's new to me and I've been wearing out my youtube machine watching and listening to him.

Zachary Richard - Au bord du Lac Bijou.

I've learned this one in English. I'm working on the French version with a Quebecois pal. I don't play many waltzes and speak no French.


----------



## Texcaster

One more, so many good ones!

Zachary Richard - Bonsoir, Bonsoir


----------



## AnthonyReed

Umm Red, your reality and mine are vastly different. Thanks for the plays.

Cool stuff Bill. Thank you, I dig it.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## Bertha




----------



## chrisstef

Al - 100 demons. Not speed metal but pretty solid hardcore.






The drummer, bubba, is from my hometown. Fuggin wails. Runs a cupcake store.


----------



## richardchaos

I listen to COAST to COAST AM all the time in my shop!


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> Umm Red, your reality and mine are vastly different. Thanks for the plays.
> 
> - AnthonyReed


Wow. Divisive stuff. The song is supposed to make you think. It's art. Given his protestant tendencies, I think Sufjan was touching on that thought….and others.

Tex, you can blast me, or give me your thoughts on the song. That's all I was getting at.


----------



## papadan

6 years since I first replied to this thread, and I'm still listening to that old time rock and roll!


----------



## Bertha

Thaks, Stef. I'll check it out. I was there at the beginning of hardcore/punk. A lot of people forget how influential that era was. I don't listen to it much now but I have great respect for the talented ones.

Divisive? I like divisive! I think that one was unintentional, so it doesn't count.


----------



## Texcaster

> Umm Red, your reality and mine are vastly different. Thanks for the plays.
> 
> - AnthonyReed
> 
> Wow. Divisive stuff. The song is supposed to make you think. It s art. Given his protestant tendencies, I think Sufjan was touching on that thought….and others.
> 
> Tex, you can blast me, or give me your thoughts on the song. That s all I was getting at.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Red, not blasting you so much as the blasting the music. Of course the song is devisive, it was always meant to be. Southern murder ballads used to be popular. The killer was always caught and hanged and everyone thought twice before murdering anyone. These were one off crimes of passion and people didn't need to be told … "could have been anyone of us", they knew. This song is asking us to entertain the notion we're no better than monsters, John Wayne Gacy, Dylann Roof, Osama Bin Laden et al.

Tom Waits turns the southern murder ballad on it's head with, "Murder In The Red Barn" but doesn't ask for any mercy or special understanding for the killer.

John Hammond-Murder In the Red Barn


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Interesting perspective Tex. I dig the Hammond song too.

That Sufjan song has all kinds of interesting interpretation in the youtube comments. It's true, when he hits the falsetto singing "oh my Goooodd"...it makes me want to cry.

David Ramirez's new album is pretty solid. Just bought tickets to see him next month. I'm almost bummed when the indie artist's i like hit the big time. Hard to see them after that. I'm sure I'll get my $14 worth seeing Ramirez.

Song about 9/11…




View on YouTube


----------



## Bertha

I'm always fascinated by people that know alooooooot about music. That conversation above really impresses me. I have to avoid music that immediately changes my mood and not for the better (Jeff Buckley, Tori Amos, etc.). I'd like to get into classical music (piano mostly) but I don't know where to start. I like odd meter and sharp key signatures. If anyone has suggestions, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Bertha, we couldn't be more opposites….lol. I sort of enjoy songwriting that makes me introspective and melancholy. Not sure why. I don't like stuff that seems "dark" and hopeless though. Death metal stuff is that way for me.

Have you ever listened to Alt J? Great shop music.





View on YouTube


----------



## Bertha

^that's really cool Red. Totally unexpected and definitely unique. I'm not even sure how I would describe it. I'll check it out, thanks!


----------



## AnthonyReed

I dug the bass (Claypool-esque) in the Teramobile track. I had to tap out on big business @ the 10:20 mark, I was overloaded. It's always good to hear the Melvins. Guthrie ALWAYS reminds me of Granddad, thanks for that smile and thanks for the plays!

I liked some of the 100 Demons Stef, loved that they are all good eaters too. Thank you for the play.

I grew up on punk (Exploited, Black Flag, Sex Pistols, GBH) too, the singular difference in vocals is what puts me off of much of speed metal:










Red, it was the philosophy, not the music, that I referred to. Don't get sensitive, don't be surprised when you throw out your thoughts on life that others may have different views. I didn't mean for it to be taken as a personal attack, merely a difference of opinion on the subject. Thanks for the play, I hope you enjoy the show.

That's a smooth drink Bill, Hammond is new to me. Thank you.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, the Big Business example was a poor one. Check out Mind the Drift. They take a few listens. Or you simply don't like them, I say well F you then, and we talk about other bands. God, that punk brings back some memories. I've forgotten so much but I remember Minor Threat, DKs, Black Flag, Fear seems familiar, I'm sure I'd remember more. All my vinyl is at my Mom's and I'll have to remember to check it out when I visit next.

The Minutemen were #1 on my list back then. I remember a Clash phase, but I always had metal nearby. Then I discovered Slayer and it wasn't the same after. I grew less impressed with metallica and wanted to puke during the guns and roses thing. I stuck with Slayer'esque bands for a long time.

My first "CD" was RunDMC and I wish I still had it. Funny how this stuff is SOOOOOO nostalgic.


----------



## AnthonyReed

It wasn't Big Business, the early morning coffee and thrash session was more than my fragile mind could abide. I like what I've heard on Mind the Drift so far, thank you.

Exactly, F-ugazi me.

Oh yeah, Minor Threat!:





Dead Kennedys and Fear were staples, Circle Jerks too. Fun stuff.


----------



## Bertha

Circle Jerks! I forgot about them. How about Flipper? I seem to recall loving them. And some select Butthole Surfers back in the day.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Buh-Bye Summer of 2017


----------



## AnthonyReed

Two Feet is a slow burn that I can't get enough of currently.






Red's gonna dig this in a couple years.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, you might like

https://youtu.be/DskknADdQrE">[/URL]


----------



## Bertha

dammit





I give up.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here you go:





Only 19? That's some smooth stuff. Thank you.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Al- Alt-J was the closest to your description of what you were looking for…that I could think of. Not surprising if you like them. You're friend BYO does too.

Like both of those plays T. Never heard of King Krule. intersting cat.

Even those who have an aversion to country music should be listening to this guy. Highest quality singer/songwriter to enter that arena in awhile. 




View on YouTube

Song makes me want to go to southern Cali…




View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

King Krule was Al's offering, he was having trouble posting it so I threw it up there for him.

POD is from San Ysidro (right at the border south of San Diego), they came up when there was a swell of thrash and punk in the Chicano community in the early '90's. My cousin was dating a chick that lived in Cypress Park (northeast Los Angeles) at that time. Her brothers had a punk band that would play at her parties, it was a trip seeing guys you'd expect to be lowriding digging into a punk scene. That is where I was first made aware of the movement but I guess Suicidal Tendencies, and more so Infectious Grooves, had some vato vibes going and they had quite a bit of notoriety.

Thanks for the plays.


----------



## Bertha

Rage Against The Machine comes to mind for some reason. I guess they're a "more refined" version. I never like RAGTM because it gets too close to rap for my tastes. Don't get me wrong, I like QUALITY rap. I grew up on the mean streets of Lake Charles, LA (lol, was a member of the Lake Charles Country Club). But really, I was a skateboarder and spent a lot of time on the ghetto basketball courts. I think Eric B and Rakim made an impression on me back in the day. So far above anything then. I don't always listen to rap, but when I do, I listen to beer.

I like my metal without rap, my rap without metal. And if metal has some secondary squeeling demonic voice, I toss it. I tried multiple times to embed videos last night and didn't have any luck. Do I have to remove something from the embed code once it's generated? It seems like I do but I'm too lazy to go back and read your instructions.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Here you go AL:

Embedding youtube video: www.vtubetools.com. Copy url of the video (from youtube or wherever) and paste it in the box,









hit the "get code" button, a new tab will generate your embed code, copy and paste the code here and you're set.


----------



## Bertha

That's what I've been doing! It worked for a while (?)


----------



## JRsgarage

great times…


----------



## AnthonyReed

I post the whole url in the box not just the portion it highlights in yellow. Are you copying and posting the link from this box?:














It's still working for me this morning.

I like Petty, thank you for the play JR.


----------



## Bertha

Doing exactly that. Hold on, I'm on a different computer.

https://youtu.be/Dyh5v_GizaY">[/URL]

I did it verbatim


----------



## Bertha

Ahah! I was copying the URL from the YouTube "share" button, not the web browser. Oh, it's on now.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Excellent.


----------



## Bertha




----------



## JRsgarage




----------



## Bertha




----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the plays guys.

Do you listen to thrash the majority of your listening time Al?


----------



## Bertha

Tony, I'd say about 80%. The 20% could be anything.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Then I suspect that you have some very chill voices in your head. I can't stay in that space for extended periods, maybe I'm to high strung.


----------



## Bertha

The genius that is Radiohead. Who knew they liked guns so much!? Me and Thom were already BFF, now we're more like twins!


----------



## Bertha

The genius that is Radiohead. Who knew they liked guns so much!? Me and Thom were already BFF, now we're more like twins!

That's one talented gimp eyed dork.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Ha! @ gimp-eyed

Talented indeed.


----------



## Bertha

Son Lux was more interesting until I saw a video of them live. The singer/pianist has an interesting voice but he's a little dramatic, wuntyasay. I don't know about that other dope. The drummer is actually very good but it's hard to tell, given the type of music. He's got a difficult metronome to keep. The ethereal computer-generated (not electronica) sounds are attractive to me. All in all, quite interesting and I'd never heard of them.


----------



## Bertha

As a token of my thanks


----------



## AnthonyReed

A friend took me to a show and this dude was the opening act. Coupled with the circa 1927 Mayan Theater venue, it was interesting show… He actually had chops and opened up my opinion of the genre. Good friends leading down dark alleys are a rare and undervalued thing.


----------



## Bertha

Yeah, stuff like that but slower and ominous sounding. I'm sensing a trend of people pairing this computer music (what the hell is it officially called?) to really high level video productions. I guess when it's just you and your Commodore64, the production co. is probably the only check you write.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Haha, I'm liking The Mentors so far! Thanks.

I haven't a clue what its official name is, sorry.


----------



## Bertha

The Mentor's el duce is of the same ilk as ggallin. Just a talentless bunch of filthy scumbags. That's why they're so fantastic.

Lyrics to G*lden Showers:

Listen little girl it´s near the hour 
Come with me and take a g*lden shower 
Listen little sl*t, do as you´re told 
Come with daddy for me to pour the gold

G*lden shower, it´s getting near the hour 
For a g*lden shower, 
I´ve got the righteous power 
All through my excrements you shall roam

Open your mouth and taste the foam 
Bend up and smell my anal vapor 
Your face is my toilet paper 
G*lden shower, I´ve got the power

For a g*lden shower, 
I´ve got the righteous power 
Our relationship I don´t want to spoil it 
You are my personal toilet

Listen little girl 
It´s getting near the hour 
On your face I leave a sh*t tower 
Sh*t tower, prune skin power

Smellin´ sour, it´s the sh*t tower 
G*lden showers, 
It´s getting near the hour 
For a g*lden shower, 
I´ve got the righteous power


----------



## AnthonyReed

LOL! GG was an amazing catastrophe.

That was the exact vibe I got from The Mentors, and those lyrics are a perfect fit.


----------



## Bertha

Like a moth to flame for me and GG. I couldn't stand the music (?) but was fascinated by his dumb ass. The unbridled debauchery, madness, and suicidality. I've watched a "day in the life" type documentary-style clip on El Duce. He's equally disgusting in everyday life compared to his persona.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I understand the fascination regarding the all-out debauchery. I have that; the fascination, not the behavior.


----------



## ChipSawdust

All kinds of music, literally. A to Zappa and any style in between. Maybe I'm not so much into Eurobeat music, yeah, don't care much for that. Mostly I have a little FM radio that's on all the time to a classic rock station… But when I break out the Bluetooth speaker and ipad, you never know what you'll hear. Robert Johnson? Eminem? Bowie? Tommy Bolin? Tony Bennett? Bonnie Raitt? You never know…


----------



## BigRedKnothead

+1 to the brilliance of Radiohead. Fake Plastic Trees is prolly in my top ten.

I loved me some POD back in college.

Al's music reminds of the soundtrack for the snuff films in that 8mm movie. 









Stuff gives me the heebie jeebies…lol.

Dig this video. Something I would do.





View on YouTube


----------



## BigRedKnothead

"'Cause it's wake up time, It's time to open your eyes, And rise and shine…" 
Gotta play one for Petty. Such a gifted songwriter. This deep cut was my favorite. It reminded to quit feeling sorry for myself. Get back up tomorrow…and try again.





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Yeah, I really dig Petty. Thanks for the plays Red.


----------



## chrisstef

Petty will be sorely missed on my end.


----------



## AnthonyReed

This just sounded good this morning, sorry if I've played it before.






... and I like their videos.


----------



## JRsgarage

nice easy listening..EL VY. thanks Tony


----------



## Bertha

I really like some Bowie and love certain Queen tracks, but not for the reason Christef does. Petty seems like he was a cool dude. It's impossible not to like at least some of his work.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Baseball playoffs beach's. Such a great sport. Love this one…





View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

Macklemore is sentimental.

Thanks for the plays.

Sometimes one's vocabulary falls short but we can't let that stop us from making music… this is the acoustic version, kind of fun for some reason.

NSFW




Some mornings IDFC is aligned with my p!ss poor attitude.


----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## AnthonyReed




----------



## Bertha

^ I think there should be a ban on head bobbing for keyboardists.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Are you kidding? It is mandatory, like a sports jersey and hip hop.

Buzzo is Glen Danzig's cool uncle, not the "touchy" one.


----------



## richardchaos

I listen to COAST to COAST AM. It's a AM radio show that one only between 1 and 4 am where they talk out UFOs and conspiracies and boasts and paranormal stuff like that BUT still has four times the audience that CNN does on its best day!


----------



## Bertha

^Richard, now we're talking. I believe more now in advanced ancient civilizations. I absolutely believe in extraterrestrial life. I'm pretty educated on the subject and I am 100% satisfied with the evidence. I'm also certain that an advanced civilization existed on Earth prior to and maybe WAY before the younger dryas.

Tony, you can't go wrong with Buzzo and this album gave me renewed interest. I started tuning out a bit over the last couple Melvins albums. I don't like a band getting diluted by guest bandmembers. They were starting to sound too produced for my ears.


----------



## Bertha

Tony, check out some John Frusciante. Drug addled guitarist from the chilipeppers (who I do not care for). It takes an advanced ear.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Passion Pit's a little painful for me. King Buzzo is wild.

Pretty stoked to be sing David Ramirez Monday. One critic said if Springsteen were to write an album about the Trump presidency, it might sound like this. I friggin dig this one…




View on YouTube

The opener sounds good too….




View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube


----------



## AnthonyReed

View on YouTube


----------



## JRsgarage




----------



## Bertha

How'd it go, Red?


----------



## Bertha

I've been listening to "Om". Long songs, droning, kind of doom metalish. I'm going through a TB of stuff all the way back to the Napster and Kazaa days. Lol Napster. What ever happened to that guy? Jail? Rich? Jail-rich?


----------



## chrisstef

Napster was amazing. I was in college with a T1 connection and able to download songs in seconds. I think my old roommate still has the hard drive with all the tunes on it. Thousands upon thousands on the old compaq.


----------



## aki

Classical, folk metal, breakbeats, hard techno…I'm all over usually.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I liked the limited John Frusciante stuff I found Al. Thanks.

Hahah! @ Jail-rich.


----------



## Bertha

Stef, lol Compaq.

Tony, that's some good stuff. Grows on you and people look at you weird.

I've been listening to Richard Cheese in the shop and laughing hysterically.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Heheh!


----------



## redlee




----------



## Spidarz

Love my music ...."it's the gift from the gods to our ears "..but sometimes can can go all day just listening to Tom Waits …


----------



## Bertha

Tom Waits for the win.


----------



## Bertha

Thanks, Richard. That Nate caught me off guard. I really like that Asian girl working the balls, but enough about my weekend, I really appreciated the ethnic compilation. For me, it was a wee bit feel good hippy cause stuff but the music was quite interesting and I liked hearing all the different instruments. This was a really great post. Lot's to branch off from.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

> How d it go, Red?
> 
> - Bertha


It was a blast….









Cool backstage view…









And we found a cool martini bar. 









I'd post a live clip of T's favorite "Wanderin Man" but I don't know how… so here's the original:

Get your own valid XHTML YouTube embed code


----------



## redlee

> Thanks, Richard. That Nate caught me off guard. I really like that Asian girl working the balls, but enough about my weekend, I really appreciated the ethnic compilation. For me, it was a wee bit feel good hippy cause stuff but the music was quite interesting and I liked hearing all the different instruments. This was a really great post. Lot s to branch off from.
> 
> - Bertha
> If you search "Playing for change" there are lots more vids.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Thanks for the plays guys!

Richard's compilation play reminded me of Yo-Yo Ma's movie/experiment the Music of Strangers






Much too free love for Al, but the trailer for the original documentary:


----------



## redlee




----------



## BigRedKnothead

Richard, I loved everything about that first Mary Gauthier tune. Thank you.

You might dig this one. 




View on YouTube


----------



## Slyy

How have I never sen this thread?

Lately, I've found a Pandora station I've taken a liking to: Hipster Cocktail Party.

Though I've always dug this as a great "head-down-hand-planing" kinda tune





View on YouTube


----------



## redlee

> Richard, I loved everything about that first Mary Gauthier tune. Thank you.
> 
> You might dig this one.
> View on YouTube
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Thanks,thats what i like about these threads you find new music. If I had to listen to top 40 all day Id jump off the bridge.
There is so much undiscovered music out there. I use Spotify in the shop via bluetooth on my phone using a older amp with 4 speakers,it rocks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Jake, that's hands down my favorite Pumpkins tune. My buddy played it unplugged at our talent show in HS. Dude nailed it. I was impressed.

+1 to learning new music. I was listening to Gauthier on my drive today. Although, I do tend to get stuck on certain artists for a while…. until I burn 'em out.


----------



## haskins

moderator, its a band all their music is pretty good though


----------



## redlee




----------



## confederatemule

I enjoy the silence. When the doors and windows can be opened I listen to the birds and animals.
My Bride does not understand, but when I am alone, watching TV, I mute the volume. Often when I am not alone and the volume is on I tend to leave the room. 
I don't know why. Maybe cause I worked alone fer so many years.

Mule


----------



## Bertha

^Mule, I'm getting more and more like that. When the music stops, I usually don't put it back on. Weird.


----------



## AnthonyReed

Pumpkins were a staple for me in my youth, Gish set the hook.

Thanks for the plays.

Yak has been filling any of my aggro needs lately:











Crooked Colours is a different vein:


----------



## Bertha

Yak has a lot of Hella in it. Are any Hella members in it?


----------



## AnthonyReed

I'm not familiar with Hella but from a quick look they don't seem to be affiliated.


----------



## Bertha

Hella is a difficult listen but if you invest some time with it, it kind of pre-dates the math metal stuff. It's your typical "noise" people complain about. But there's some musicianship buried within.


----------



## AnthonyReed

I always appreciate a new musical rabbit hole. Thanks Al.


----------



## AnthonyReed

San Diego local band's new stuff. They remind me of T.S.O.L.




View on YouTube


----------



## Airbusguy

Like everyone else, depends on my mood. I just select a "channel" on Pandora and get to work. 
Usual preference of channels:
1) Metallica
2) tool
3) Ben Howard
4) sting

If i am working with Koa, i listen to island artists


----------



## IantheTinker

George Strait, Alan Jackson, Elvis, Cash, Diamond Rio, Gregorian Chants, most anything from the 50's, classical, Irish Bagpipe, Christian rock…lots of stuff, lol.


----------



## redlee




----------



## YesHaveSome

Been on repeat lately.





View on YouTube


----------



## Kilo19

iheartradio, and select DropKickMurphys and listen to the like. The pogues. Its funny, the music is a little off the wall, odd, different, most of the time I don't understand it. But its up beat (at least I think it is) catchy. But best of all, its not the same monotonous crap playing on the radio day in day out on repeat ( or x10 repeat).


----------



## 000

Tim Minchin




View on YouTube

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=


----------



## TheFridge

Jbay, that song took off on a tangent I want expecting and I didn't get it till the end. It was glorious. He's got some chops on that pianer. 
----
My life in music

What I was raised on

Leak- Graveyard





16yo angry Fridge music






Mid20s drunk stoner Fridge music






Nowadays mid 30s metal head but not really angry and just like to drink a Shiner or Yuengling occasionally Fridge. And hopefully not having to bet my kids in the process of drinking said beer Fridge. 





I can jam most sabbath albums (pre-dio) through and through except for the obvious ones (*cough* changes *cough*)

Good stoner jam

Kyuss- supa scoop and the mighty scoop


----------



## wormil

Interesting theme. Sorry, I wasn't very original with my music.

70s Woodknack

One of the greatest songs of all time by one of the greatest bands of all time and one of the greatest videos of all time. Prove me wrong.


----------



## oldnovice

I just heard about Alma Deutcher on 60 minutes, she is really something to behold and she is only 12 years old.


----------



## DBDesigns

Bertha,
Good call on how sad Jeff Buckley was. He owned the signature version of Leonard Cohen's Halleluiah. (BTW that is how Word wants me to spell it.) It is sad that both artists are gone now. For base, check out old Who with Entwistle on The Real Me. BAD ASS BASE LINE!!

Of course I'm a Dead Head so I won't get into that but I love me some rockin' blues cranked up in the shop! I just play it over the sound of the tools.
Cheers!


----------



## DBDesigns

Willie and the Highway Men are a regular for me as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead

Still listening to my obscure storytellers. Such a simple and profound video. I dig it all.





View on YouTube


----------



## MrRon

I have recently tuned in to "Radio Riel" on internet music. They have a wide assortment of rarely heard these days music from the 20's to present day on several different channels. I listen to internet radio exclusively, even while in the car. I can listen to music from anywhere in the world and not have to put up with local "garbage" music and commercials, and it's free.


----------



## DBDesigns

Woops! I missed the spelling on BASS! Sorry to appear ignorant to you bass pros.


----------



## darinS

This came about from my father-in-law's passing. I'd never heard it until then.




View on YouTube


----------



## MAS520




----------



## wormil




----------



## JRsgarage

> - MAS520


I have some good memories listening to Marshall Tucker Band…thanks for the play

Waking up to Vide Cor Meum,


----------



## wormil

I do love me some lute


----------



## wormil

New album. Still badass.





View on YouTube


----------



## gatorEARL

Tool Aenima Albulm

I actually have speakers in my shop that I can hear over my equipment. I'm sure my neighbors love me


----------



## Bertha

Me and the Fridge are on the same page. 100%.






Powered by Embed YouTube Video


----------



## YesHaveSome

> Tool Aenima Albulm
> 
> I actually have speakers in my shop that I can hear over my equipment. I m sure my neighbors love me
> 
> - gatorEARL


That ^


----------



## Bertha

^great album to have loud speakers. I, too, have klipsch horns and a velodyne sub in my shop. Like a Marshall stack, just loud. If you can't hear it, at least you can feel it.

Very weird, I was listening to Lightnin' Hopkins the other day and I heard some Tool in there. Ever get that? I don't listen to tool all that often but it was unmistakable. That happens to me with the the band Failure. I always hear it in other stuff. A friend says the same thing about Big Black. Weird.


----------



## TheFridge

Someone smells what I'm steppin in 

This tape started me in stuff heavier than Pantera and the like.






I once drove 8 hours to San Antonio to see A Perfect Circle. I heard the guitars cut off as we passed the front of the building. Shortly after people flooded out and we got stuck in traffic for a show we never got to see. So much for waiting for people to get off work.


----------



## Bertha

Pantera turned on me. I lived in New Orleans at the time and I ran into Phil. He was like 5'4" and really laying the badass stuff on thick. I couldn't undo it. Everytime I hear them or anything like them (meaning just about everything), it turns me off. Same thing happened to Danzig; talk about a let down. That happened to Weezer once I met Weezer fans. Seared into my psyche and I can't listen to them. I don't listen to Slayer after the last album I bought many years ago. I'm afraid I'll ruin it.

I like challenging music theory (used to be a drummer). The Melvins is a good example of a band with random odd meter that still manages to stay noisy and distracting enough to drive away most listeners. I hate that Dillinger style tech. Death metal singers must have either no singer or one singer; no chiming in and ruining an otherwise listenable song. I'm over Mastodon (mostly) but I think they were one of the more recent formative bands. My tastes are complicated but not so complicated that I'm aloof and interesting; despite what modern youth seems to think. And death metal has more in common with orchestral or operatic than pop.

edit my to me


----------



## Jason1974

Well I would have to say, in my shop I mostly listen to country. But when I want to change it up I listen to five finger death punch and nothing else. Yeah, I'm weird like that. The wife tells me all the time how she doesn't understand how I can go from country to metal. I just tell her it's because I can. Ha


----------



## therealSteveN

Led Zep, and harder rock of I'm making any noise. Usually Country if I'm doing hand tools, finishing. It mellows me out when I need mellow, the rock rocks when I need noise.


----------



## TheFridge

I hear you. Something about a band member or their fan base I can't let go of sometimes. Phil especially can be a douche.

Music for me has been downhill ever since Disturbed and Papa Roach showed up on the scene. Probably not their fault. That they suck  Then again. That's about the time the quality Louisiana or southernish metal started declining in my opinion. My bread and butter still. They still have some great ones out there but most of the garage bands nowadays suck.

I can't go fully abstract. I gotta hear something that catches me. From lyrics to drums. Doesn't really matter. The bass can't suck or I just won't listen at all  I'm with you on mastadon. Blood mountain hooked me. Crack the skye was ok for me. I listen to it only to hear the end of The Czar. Was big into Mars Volta until they just started throwing random notes and sounds together and calling it music. Their drummer and bass player are awesome. If I had a style it would it would be 40% geezer butler 40% Volta bass player whatever his name is 20% of stuff 

I'm one of those lazy bass players that have no idea what note I'm playing. I'm all ear.


----------



## chrisstef

The opening 2 songs of Deloused from the Mars Volta makes me wanna smash stuff. My kid now insists that every time we get in the car we must play Cowboys From Hell and back it up with Rage's Freedom.


----------



## Bertha

There's one song on their latest one that's incredible. I'll have to find it. Vocal range and clarity is absurd. Mars is underrated for their old work and overrated for their new. I'll check on that song. Stef, it's better than, "daddie, can you put in some mentors? I got a burning in my privates for some El Duce".

Fridge, wanna hear bass? Google "terramobil". The technical part won't interest you like it does me, and there's no catchy hook that girls like , but I think you'll admire the effort.


----------



## TheFridge

No lie Stef. That's what hooked me.

I never knew flea tracked all but 2 songs. It all makes sense. Flea is awesome. I try to emulate his filling skills sometimes.

I'll check it out Berth. I can appreciate technical stuff fo sho. I just can't binge on it.

Been jammin Ambassador- Belly of the Whale lately. Solid. Buddies of mines band. Best drummer I ever played a show with. i Usually just relegate the free CDs into the garbage  I havent make it through most of the freebies I've gotten. I am a snob.


----------



## redlee




----------



## AnthonyReed

Besides snobbish, you guys are grumpy. You could use some keyboard…





View on YouTube


----------



## redlee




----------



## Bertha

Fridge liked doom before it was doom.


----------



## 000




----------



## wormil




----------



## JRsgarage

View on YouTube


----------



## 9x9

Use to listen to country but the crap they call country music today (80% of it) is like rock-- singers gotta shout over the loud music and still can't hear or understand what they're trying to sing. Today's country music is crap.

So now I listen to Neil Diamond CDs which is a 110% better than the crappy country music played now.


----------



## wormil

I recommend turning subtitles [CC] on.


----------



## jutsFL

Anything from Sublime to some ghetto Trap beats…. Dont care what it is, just have to be feeling it at the time of the adventure


----------



## woodcox




----------

